# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Odbrojavanje 2/2014

## sara10

*



			
				Dobrodošli na Odbrojavanje 2/2014 i nek nam bude još sretnije i plodnije nego prethodno!
Osoblje foruma
			
		


Kika222* žao mi je  :Love:  Pratila sam te i nadala se da će ovaj put biti dobitan. 
Jako mi je žao, a imaš smrzlića ovaj put?

----------


## bugaboo

Kika jos nije gotovo tok beta ne pokaze suprotno :fige: 

Nama je vjerojatno u ponedjeljak punkcija, idem u subotu opet na folikulometriju pa cemo znati...

Zeljka po beti ne mozes tocno znati jel se primio 1 ili 2 miseka, ima svakavih kombinacija, ali ako je jako velika beta mozes se nadati duplicima :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

*zeljka* po beti se to ne moze znati.
*kika* ja te kuzim, kod mene isto uvijek isti taj scenarij.  :Love:

----------


## Zeljka33

Bugaboo za uspjesnu punkciju i puno lijepih embrija ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ninchi_Zg

Kika...još jednom...saljem ti veliki kiss...i molim te nemoj gubiti nadu. Tvojoj volji i upornosti se divim od kad smo se upoznale... :Smile: . Ja sutra trebam dobiti m ....naravno ...osjećam se bas ko da trebam dobiti...pa sam se na sve pripremila:-€

----------


## Loly

*Kika* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je ipak rano!
*Željka* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu sutra!
*Malena*  :Love: 
*Bugaboo* sretno na punkciji!
Ja danas imam 1. uzv, nadam se da cemo čuti maleno  :Heart:

----------


## ljube

> Jel netko zna zasto sam dobila eatrofem od druge polovice ovog ciklusa a u stimulaciju krecem s iducim ciklusom? Ciklusi su mi uredni na 30 dana,znaci nema mi logike da time namjesta ciklus? Ili ipak da? Zbunj??!??


Ne namješta se ciklus time, primjena Estrofema u luteinskoj fazi tj. estrogen priming vrši značajni supresijski učinak na FSH, može poboljšati odgovor jajnika, odnosno osjetljivost FSH receptora jajnika, proizvesti odgovarajuću sinkronizaciju folikula, te proizvoditi više MII jajnih stanica.

----------


## geronimo

Danas bio transfer. Vraćene su mi dvije osmostanične a jedno šestostaničnu su ostavili da se razvija pa ako bude nešto smrznut će je. Sve je ovaj put prošlo ko po loju pa sam nekako pozitivna. 
Svim čekalicama i onima koje će to postati šaljem pozitivne vibre a svim novim trudnicama školsku trudnoću

----------


## funky

Sretno Geronimo, za mrvice~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## arlena

> Ne namješta se ciklus time, primjena Estrofema u luteinskoj fazi tj. estrogen priming vrši značajni supresijski učinak na FSH, može poboljšati odgovor jajnika, odnosno osjetljivost FSH receptora jajnika, proizvesti odgovarajuću sinkronizaciju folikula, te proizvoditi više MII jajnih stanica.


to nisam znala  :Smile:  hvala ti na odgovoru
pijem od 19. dana ciklusa do 28. pa me zbunio a tuka se ne sijetim ništ pitat dok sam unutra  :Laughing:

----------


## bubaba

Carrie, Malena, zao mi je. 

Šiškica žao mi je drži se

Mima 32 sretno !! 

Carrie2812 žao mi je..drži mi se

Željka33 čestitam! I držim fige za veliku betu

Mala28 žao mi je
Geronimo sretno. Odmaraj i čuvaj se

Loly moja čekamo da nam javiš kako je prošao uzv. 

Inače, ja sam jučer imala transfer , 2 odlične blastice, a 6 smo ostavili na čuvanju u Cita.

----------


## suzy.s

*loly* jaaaaaaaaavi se!!!

----------


## Loly

Evo me

----------


## Zeljka33

I kako je bilo na uzv?

----------


## Loly

Glupi mobitel, posla samo prve dvi riči!
Obavili uzv, veliki smo 5,5 mm i čuli kako kuca malo  :Heart:  Rastopila sam se  :Very Happy:

----------


## tulipan83

I mi startamo!!!!!Od danas dnevno po 3 tbl estrofema, 12.4 pregled da se vidi koliki je endometrij, i ak sve bude ok ide odmrzavanje, oplodnja pa dalje. Sekundarni je u pitanju, ali sa smrznutim stanicama.

----------


## suzy.s

*loly*

----------


## funky

Bravo Loly!!!

----------


## Zeljka33

Loly, super!!!

----------


## Zeljka33

Tulipan za uspješan start do cilja  :Smile:

----------


## tulipan83

Svima od srca čestitke na pozitivnim betama, plusićima i malenim al jakim srćekima!! A ostalim curkama- glavu gore i idemo dalje!!

----------


## ARIANM

Loly čestitam na srčeku  :Very Happy: 

Tulipan i svi ostali sretnoooo!

Željka33 čekamo betuuuu...

Meni jučer i danas ujutro mučnina,povraća mi se a ne mogu,ne znam kako da to objasnim...danas 5+5

----------


## Zeljka33

Upravo izvadila krv za betu, oko 12 nalazi. Nervoza  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Evo nas. Dakle draga jucer prvi put povraćala i bilo joj jako slabo. Danas uzv bio i culi smo otkucaje srcekaaaaaaaaa!!!!!  :Smile:  ne mogu opisati kako se osjecam trenutno! Nakon toliko godina.... Danas smo 7+1!!! 

Hvala vam svima na podršci svih ovih godina! 

Sretno svima kojima treba. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

*M@tt, Loly,*  divno! Uživajte, zaslužili ste!
*Kika*  :Love: 
*Željka* ~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju betu
*Geronimo*, sad slijedi čekanje.......

----------


## mima32

Kika  :Love: 
Zeljka  :fige:  i nestrpljivo ocekujemo zajedno s tobom. 
Loly super za <3
Ostalima ~~~~~~

M@tt cestitke. I nama je danas 7+1 i u pon. smo vidili kuajuce srce  :Smile: 
Sretno do kraja

----------


## kika222

Hvala vam ženice, duga je ovo borba za mene, možda se jednom desi i čudo, dotle moramo biti strpljivi...
S_iva, žužy, sve maratonke, vi znate kako je...
Sretno vam bilo dragi M@tt, Loly, mima32..zaslužili ste :Yes: 
Danas će jedna lijepa brojčica zeljka biti na tvom papiru :Yes: 
Funky za veliku betu~~~~
Kjara, ninchi, nada za lijepe brojčice :Smile: 
Bubek :Smile: 
Svima želim puno sreće :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nada0007

ti si kika potpuno odustala...dali dolaziš u srijedu na brdo?

----------


## snupi

cure svima sretno, a nemojte se ljutit mattu i njegovoj dragoj jedna velika pusa!

----------


## Zeljka33

Beta 12 dnt blastica je
598,97!

----------


## mima32

:Very Happy:  odlicno zeljka  :Very Happy: 
Sad sretno do kraja!

----------


## Loly

> Beta 12 dnt blastica je
> 598,97!


 :Very Happy:  čestitam

----------


## ARIANM

Čestitam.

----------


## nada0007

Željka33 i moje čestitke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Željka  :Very Happy:  
To se zove beta!
 :Preskace uze:  :Gumi-gumi: 


M@tt... sva sam se raznježila...  :Heart:  
Samo školski do kraja!

----------


## bubekica

> cure svima sretno, a nemojte se ljutit mattu i njegovoj dragoj jedna velika pusa!


potpis!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## saraya

Divnih vijesti!!!! virnem tu i tamo  :Smile:  čestitam svim novopečenim trudnicama !!!! :Very Happy: 
arianm, loly, željka33, m@tt, mima32  :Very Happy: 
tužnicama veliki zagrljaj  :Love: 
mi rastemo i guramo stpljivo dan po dan :Cool:  pozz svima!!!!! i sretno!!!!

----------


## suzy.s

*željka:* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   čestitam i školski do kraja!!!

----------


## suzy.s

*m@tt* čestitam i sretno!!!

----------


## Vaki

Baš mi je lijepo pri srcu kada vidim tolike pozitivne bete...  Čestitke i od mene!!!

----------


## bubekica

*tinaH* jel otisla cista???
*zuzy* kaj vele na VV?
ako ima jos kakvih prijavaka za listu, pozurite dok ju nisam izvadila iz pecnice  :Smile:

----------


## dazler

Bubekica ja danas dobivam štopericu,u nedjelju punkcija-prirodni IVF,e sad da li ćemo ga uhvatit u nedjelju... :Confused:

----------


## funky

> Beta 12 dnt blastica je
> 598,97!


Bravo!!!!!
evo i mene,11.dan beta 193.1 !!!!!!
 :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

To je vrlo ok.  :Smile:  
 :Klap:  

Čestitam!

----------


## bubekica

> Bravo!!!!!
> evo i mene,11.dan beta 193.1 !!!!!!


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Pliz napisi gdje si isla u postupak i koji je to pokusaj po redu, da imam za listu!

----------


## zdravka82

Zeljka i funky čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sretno svim ostalim curama!!!

danas sam dogovorila sa dr. A, na FET idemo u 6 mjesecu, u međuvremenu moram ponoviti briseve..

----------


## saan

Zeljka, Funky :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo!
Matt predivne vijesti :Smile: 
Svima koje sam izostavila zelim puno srece za sve sto im treba :Kiss:

----------


## Viki88

Pozdrav svima.. Htjela bi vam se pridruziti ovdje na odbrojavanju! Ja sam na klomifenima jos danas (7DC) I danas bila 1.folikulometrija .. Na D jajniku 2 folikula 8mm a na L vise manjih folikula, endom.5mm.. Ako bude sve u redu radimo prvi AIH !

----------


## funky

> Pliz napisi gdje si isla u postupak i koji je to pokusaj po redu, da imam za listu!


Sve na Cito, prvi ivf i fet neuspjesni, ovo mi je drugi stimulirani,letrilan,par gonala i fragmin radi nekih imunoloskih zezalica...hvala i recite jel mi beta zasad ok,11.dan, dvi blastice,beta 193.1 ?

----------


## bubekica

Hvala!
Viki dobrodosla!
To je lijepa beta  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*Bubi*,evo me..na uzv sve ok,dobila Estrofema 3x1 i za 10 dana nazad gore pa ćemo odrediti dan za transfer.
Malo me iznenadilo to kaj opet moramo ovjeravati kod jb onaj glupi papir...mislila sam da i FET spada pod stimulirani IVF postupak, kaj se te ovjere tiče.Ali noup..

----------


## Loly

Puno lipih vijesti zadnje vrime!!!
*Željka* & *M@tt* & *Funky* cestitam vam od  :Heart:

----------


## ljubilica

Zeljka cestitam!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

Zuzy, a jeste pricali o kombiniranju s prirodnjakom?

----------


## bubaba

Funky, bravo za betu !! Čestitam!! 
Željka i tebi čestitam još jednom.

----------


## bubekica

*PROSINAC 2013. (9)*
mravak, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
Brunaa, Mb, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
malena0808, spontana trudnoća
piki, spontana trudnoća 
lavko, spontana trudnoća
Aerin, AIH
Maku, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
nina70, spontana trudnoća

*VELJAČA 2014. (12)* 
splicanka30, KBC Split, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
Geja, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
smarija, Slo, IVF
frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu
boogie woogie, PFC Prag, FET
Shadow, PFC, IVF 
saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
sanjam
mare77 gemini
mima32, spontana trudnoća
M@tt, spontana trudnoća
mari80, VV, 1.IVF

*OŽUJAK 2014. (5)* 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu

*BETOČEKALICE*
mala28, VV, 1. AIH 
tantolina, KBC Ri, FET(nakon 3xIVF, 7xIVF/ICSI)
plavusa, AIH
funky, IVF (nakon2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 06.04.
Angus, Cito, IVF 
geronimo, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)
*sunisshining*, AIH (nakon 3xAIH)
bubaba, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET)
kika222, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
nada0007, VV, 1.IVF

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
dazler, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
Noemi, VV, 1.IVF; Aliki, IVF; bugaboo, VV, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu

*AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~*
tulipan83, VV, sekundarni IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu; Krtica, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH); žužy, VV, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xAIH)

*ON-GO 4/2014 ~~~~~~~~~~* 
Ajvi, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); Anci272, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) ;
Arlena, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); Iva28, 1. IVF/ICSI;  
KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF);Ledamo, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET);
Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 11xIVF); NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); 
sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); 
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI); TinaH, VV, 1.AIH;
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);  

*05/2014:*  Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Strašna, VV, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 6xIVF, 2xFET); philipa, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF); nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, FET (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
*06/2014:*  Šiškica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), trudilica za drugu bebu; bernica, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
1977, 2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, Angely4you, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, biska, BlueI, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boogie woogie, brigitta, brundica, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, carrie2812, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, Čičkolo, Črkica, *DJ*, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, Dalmašica, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar,Dea2010, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, Dulcinea, edina, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, florjan, Frćka, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo, giga, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, ina35, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivana979, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kameleon, kata.klik, keti10, kiki30, kikolina, kinki, Kjara, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, koraljka, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, Lara86, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, lion heart, lora82, LOTTOS, luna1, luna2, lucija83, lulu79, ljiljan79, ljube, ljubi, madona, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, makajica , Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, malena19, MallaPlava, MAMI 2 , manchi19, *Mare*, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA, mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki, merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mg1975, milivoj73, mimadz , Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monika2208, monja, mostarka86, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, my_heart, Nana Mo, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina977, nirvana, Noemi, nora208, nova21, njanja1, njofra75, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja., osijek, Ozana, PapigaCapo, PetraP, PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica, pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Sadie, Samanta, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara10, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, slonica tonica, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, strijelac, suen, sunasce, sunčeko71, s_iva, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, tina1986, tina2005, TinaB, tina_julija, Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valiana, valii, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## maca papucarica

Super beta Funky!
Čestitam i želim ti školski urednu i lijepu trudnoću!

----------


## kik@

Čestitam željka

----------


## žužy

bubekica,nisam ga pitala o toj kombinaciji,dal je opče moguča..ipak su to dva odvojena postupka.
Pričala sam s mužem o tome svemu,idemo redom..prvo smrzlić pa ćemo dalje.
Inače,lijepa ti je šarena lista,fala kaj vodiš brigu o svima nama  :Smile: 
p.s. ovo mi je 2. FET.
Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Aliki

*Željka, Funky*, čestitke na betama  :Very Happy: 
*M@tt*, čestitam na srčeku  :Heart: 
Svima sretno dalje ~~~~~~
Moje prekinuto pikanje se nastavlja, danas počela s Gonalom, u pon f-metrija. U kratkom sam protokolu, 1. IVF na SD-u.

----------


## bubekica

> bubekica,nisam ga pitala o toj kombinaciji,dal je opče moguča..ipak su to dva odvojena postupka.
> Pričala sam s mužem o tome svemu,idemo redom..prvo smrzlić pa ćemo dalje.
> Inače,lijepa ti je šarena lista,fala kaj vodiš brigu o svima nama 
> p.s. ovo mi je 2. FET.
> Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


Kako to mislis 2 odvojena postupka? Pa to ti onda racunaju kao prirodnjak - samo ga malo podebljaju. Tvoj izbor, naravno, ali ne svidja mi se mala sansa za uspjeh samo s tim embrijem.

Malo sam nam poproljetila listu, nek nam je veselija  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

> Bravo!!!!!
> evo i mene,11.dan beta 193.1 !!!!!!



Funky, super....cestitam!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Hvala svima na cestitkama  :Smile:  bas ste me raznjezile 

Svima saljem zagrljaj  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Kako to mislis 2 odvojena postupka? Pa to ti onda racunaju kao prirodnjak - samo ga malo podebljaju. Tvoj izbor, naravno, ali ne svidja mi se mala sansa za uspjeh samo s tim embrijem.


A znaš koga da je kombiniral FET sa prirodnjakom?
Evo odlučili smo vratiti smrzlića ovaj mj.,kakav bio da bio uspjeh s njim.
Svjesni smo svega...a tko ti garantira uspjeh i sa savršenom blasticom..bit će kako bude.

----------


## bubekica

Ne znam nikog, s druge strane ne znam nikog tko je imao dvodnevnog smrzlica.
Nitko mi ne garantira, ali sanse za uspjeh s blastocistom su daleko vece, naravno, ako je blastocista kvalitetna.

----------


## funky

Hvala svima, uz vas je sve bilo lakse...svima zelim kao i sebi...u pon ili uto ponavljam,pa se javim...vjerujte u Boga,u muza i sebe,svoje mrvice,a bome i u doktore!

----------


## mima32

Željka33 prekrasan ti je avatar  :Heart:

----------


## funky

Hvala cure,molim za veliku betu u ponediljak i za sviju vas
evo vibre svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jojo

funky čestitam :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

> Željka33 prekrasan ti je avatar


Hvala mima, želim ti lijepu trudnoću i jos ljepši avatar  :Smile:

----------


## bubaba

Bubekica hvala ti što vodiš računa o svima nama..divna si <3

Nestrpljiva Anka molim te očisti sandučić jer ti ne mogu odgovoriti na PP...javi kad da proslijedim napisano hehehhe

----------


## kameleon

nudim jednu  :pivo:  i nazdravljam svim veselim vijestima!!
m@tt,mima32,loly čestitke na kucajućim srcima!!! :Very Happy: 
željka33,funky čestitam na betama!!  :Very Happy:  i svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!
geronimo,bubaba i ostale čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za brojčice!!!!
tulipan83 koliko imate zamrznutih js?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kika222  :Love: 
viki88 sretno!!

----------


## Strašna

Prihvaćam  :pivo:  i takodjer nazdravljam veselim vijestima!
ostalo ću samo potpisat da se ne ponavljam!
Posebno se radujem kuckajućim srcima stoga *m@tt, mima32, i loly* bravo!!!!
Šaljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

:pivo:  
...ipak je petak...  :Laughing: 
A moze i jedna kratka!

----------


## kismet

Čestitam svima,  došla sam virtualno zagrliti *bubekicu i strašnu*  i poželjeti im da uskoro budu na zaglavlju liste  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

*bubi* ti si sad ipak potencijalna trudnica, nemoje pretjerat s "kratkima"  :Razz:   :Laughing: 
Ooo *kismet* draga, hvala ti na najljepšim željama.... :Love:

----------


## Angus

Bubekice hvala na listi! Zeljka i Funky čestitke ! Bubaba puno sreće tebi i jednoj divnoj curi koju smo upoznale u Cita i koja je u iščekivanju kao i mi. Još 10 dana, nikad dužih!!!

----------


## mg1975

> Čestitam svima,  došla sam virtualno zagrliti *bubekicu i strašnu*  i poželjeti im da uskoro budu na zaglavlju liste


potpisujem...

----------


## bubaba

Angus hvala..znaš da i ja tebe želim puno sreće. Ako misliš na našu slatku plavušu koju smo upoznale u Cita, baš sam se čula s njom i ona nam čeka kao i ja i ti. Naravno želim joj još jednu srećicu da pravi društvo seki!!

----------


## Ninchi_Zg

Curke....da vas ne nabrajam...sretno svima...molim vas iskustva...27.-mi je bio transfer, jucer sam trebala dobit mengu..nista...samo neki smeckasti iscjedak...popodne i navecer nista, jutros ponovno s tim da danas imam bolove ko pred mengu...betu trebam vadit u srijedu :Sad: .

----------


## bubekica

*ninchi* iskustva ima svakakvih, na tvom mjestu bih sutra izvadila betu. inace, dan ocekivane menstruacije u stimuliranom ciklusu nema prevelike veze s danom ocekivane menstruacije u prirodnom ciklusu. punkcija se racuna kao dan ovulacije, menstruacija bi po tome trebala doci 15-i dan od punkcije, cesto doldje tek nakon prestanka uzimanja utrogestana.
moje iskustvo s brljavljenjima nikad nazalost nije bilo dobro, ali ima puno cura ovdje koje su imale razna brljavljenja na razne dane od transfera i lijepe pozitivne bete. kakogod - makar i prokrvarila - obavezno izvadi betu. sretno!

----------


## mala11111

Dobar dan drage moje evo i mene kod vas. Naime imala sam postupak 1.4. i sad sam i ja čekalica kao i vi. Uh nestrpljenja.....

----------


## ARIANM

Molim vas pomoć. Inače imam problema s glavoboljama,ali onda popijem ibuprofen 600mg nekad i 800mg,a kako sad ne smijem piti tablete više ne znam što da radim. Već tri dana me boli glava, a danas vrhunac. Stavljala hladne obloge,čaj,ne znam više što da radim. Ima li netko kakav savjet, molim vas, jer ovo postaje neizdrživo...

----------


## mima32

A paracetamol?
Čula sam i da se može krumpir razrezat na pola i utrljavat čelo i sljepoočnice dok se krumpir ne posuši ili stavit krumpir na glavu, ali to su oni savjeti putem mailova, nikad nisam isprobala, a sad možda ne bi bilo loše probat...

----------


## ARIANM

Hvala ti mima32, a za lupocet sam čula da može pa išla kupiti u ljekarnu kad mi tamo gospođa rekla da prva tri mjeseca najbolje ništa,ali ako baš moram da popijem. Ne znam stvarno što da radim...

----------


## dino84

Ja sam pila Lekadol i tijekom prvog tromjesečja jer me je glava neizdrživo boljela. Doduše, meni on nije baš nešto puno pomogao jer sam inače pila puno jače tablete za glavobolju. I kada sam bila u bolnici u 10 tt, tamo su mi rekli da je bolje da popijem nešto na bazi paracetamola, nego da trpim bolove. 

Nešto mi je ostalo u sjećanju da je netko spominjao kavu i iscijeđeni limun kao lijek protiv glavobolje, ali nisam isprobavala.

----------


## mima32

Kava i iscijeđeni limun su dobri i za glavobolje uzrokovane niskim tlakom

----------


## geronimo

meni od četvrtka/transfera stalno ko blaga napetost dole ko ono da ću dobit mengu...nadam se da je to dobro.

----------


## tulipan83

Kameleon, ostalo nam je 9 stanica. U tom postupku smo dobili 23js, tad oplodili 3 i vratili sve 3 a primila se jedna  . Zamrznuli su tih 9 jako dobrih i sad ćemo ih sve odjednom odmrzavati.iskreno, nemam neke nade jer sam već prošla postupak sa smrznutim js a i dr kaže da ne vjeruje, al moramo to riješiti.

----------


## željkica

funky čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!bravo! :Very Happy: 
loly  :Laughing:  za srce želim ti mirnu i dosadnu trudnoću!!!!!!!!

----------


## funky

> meni od četvrtka/transfera stalno ko blaga napetost dole ko ono da ću dobit mengu...nadam se da je to dobro.


I meni je tako bilo,grcevi,probadanja,natecenost,bolne grudi...i evo,za sada ok..
jedino mi se oko 8 dnt pocela javljati blaga mucnina i nisam dobila glavobolju koju inace uvik dobijem prije vjestice
sretno!!!!

----------


## geronimo

Što već tako rano?

----------


## Zeljka33

> Hvala ti mima32, a za lupocet sam čula da može pa išla kupiti u ljekarnu kad mi tamo gospođa rekla da prva tri mjeseca najbolje ništa,ali ako baš moram da popijem. Ne znam stvarno što da radim...



Meni Lekadol pomogne

----------


## Zeljka33

> meni od četvrtka/transfera stalno ko blaga napetost dole ko ono da ću dobit mengu...nadam se da je to dobro.



Geronimo, to je i meni stalno...opusti se  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

> I meni je tako bilo,grcevi,probadanja,natecenost,bolne grudi...i evo,za sada ok..
> jedino mi se oko 8 dnt pocela javljati blaga mucnina i nisam dobila glavobolju koju inace uvik dobijem prije vjestice
> sretno!!!!



Meni je isto rano pocela mucnina vec od 6 dnt

----------


## ARIANM

Željka33 pijes ga i sad nakon pozitivne bete?
Geronimo i meni je tako bilo,a od 5dnt postalo je jos intenzivnije.

----------


## Zeljka33

> Željka33 pijes ga i sad nakon pozitivne bete?
> Geronimo i meni je tako bilo,a od 5dnt postalo je jos intenzivnije.


SAD me još nije tako zabolila glava, ali prije 4-5 dana bas mi je pucala pa sam na kraju uzela lekadol i koliko se sijecam u prošloj trudnoci

----------


## Zeljka33

Na pliva zdravlje web Pise:
Paracetamol nema štetno djelovanje u trudnoći (kategorija B), te je lijek izbora za snižavanje temperature i liječenje blagih bolova u trudnoći. Ostali nesteroidni antireumatici (npr. diklofenak, ibuprofen, ketoprofen, piroksikam) također imaju kategoriju B u I. i II. trimestru trudnoće, ali u III. trimestru imaju kategoriju D jer mogu dovesti do preranog zatvaranja ductusa Bottali, te se ne smiju primjenjivati u trećem trimestru.

----------


## funky

> Što već tako rano?


Evo i Zeljka kaze! I jos sam primjetila malo tamnije i povecane hm...bradavice na grudima!
Inace su svi ostali simptomi bili identicni pms-u kojeg imam godinama!
E,da,najvaznije, vecinu sam vremena stvarno vjerovala i nadala se iskreno da ce uspit,za razliku od prva dva puta u kojima sam se nadala,ali i pripremala da nece bit...ne znam, odakle mi ovaj dobar filing sada,al imala sam ga i prije transfera...

----------


## željkica

> funky čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!bravo!
> loly  za srce želim ti mirnu i dosadnu trudnoću!!!!!!!!


ajme loly krivog smajlića sam stavila htjela sam  :Very Happy:  za srce!

----------


## aprilili

Kako je lijepo vidjeti ovoliko dobrih novosti, Cestitke svima  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 
Za nas u postupku u svakom slucaju ohrabrujuce  :Yes:

----------


## bubicazubica

Željac......od srca čestitam!!!!!!!

----------


## bubicazubica

Čestitke Željac...i funky naravno..i svima ostalima koji su tu na svim raznim čekalicama :Smile: ...
ja još ne znam kamo spadam..pošto u srijedu idem na prve konzultacije... :Smile:

----------


## Noemi

Sutra stoperica, u utorak punkcijaaaa!!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*noemi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za utorak!!!!

----------


## funky

Noemi,sretno!!!
Aprilili i sve cekalice~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

Noemi za utorak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
Svim trudnicama zelim bezbriznu trudnocu, a svim trudilicama drzim fige da sto prije postanu trbusaste<3

----------


## Noemi

Također svim curama sretnooooo!!

----------


## bernica

Možete piti paracetamol u trudnoći slobodno... Netreba za svaku glupost ali kad su jači bolovi slobodno popijete...

----------


## Zeljka33

Noemi~~~~~~~~~za uspješnu punkciju

----------


## saan

Noemi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za punkciju :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo nas. Dakle draga jucer prvi put povraćala i bilo joj jako slabo. Danas uzv bio i culi smo otkucaje srcekaaaaaaaaa!!!!!  ne mogu opisati kako se osjecam trenutno! Nakon toliko godina.... Danas smo 7+1!!! 
> 
> Hvala vam svima na podršci svih ovih godina! 
> 
> Sretno svima kojima treba. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


prekrasno  :Very Happy:

----------


## dazler

Bubekica možeš me skinuti sa liste,danas na punkciji kažu da su izvukli cistu,a ne folikul

----------


## geronimo

ajoj dazler žao mi je :Sad: 
nadam se da će svibanj biti dobitan

----------


## dazler

Malo ću odmorit.......
cure u postupcima  :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 
trudnice  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stena

Pozdrav...danas 4.dc-pikalica,6.dc 1. uzv..pa kako bude.
Cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god treba  :Kiss:

----------


## mirelis

Juttro drage moje...
Bila na inseminaciji 29.3.,kad mogu najranije test ili betu?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bubaba* - oslobodila sam inbox!!  :Bye: 

*Željka, Funky* - čestitke!!
*Dazler* -  :Love: 

*Tulipan* - veliš da nemaš nade u uspjeh FETa. Da li imate smrznute embrije ili JS? Meni je moj dok rekao da su veće šanse kad se radi FET smrznutih blastica nego da se iste vrate u stimuliranom postupku. Hmmm...

----------


## Inesz

> Bubekica možeš me skinuti sa liste,danas na punkciji kažu da su izvukli cistu,a ne folikul


 :Sad:  žao mi je Dazler.

jesi li ih upitala kako će ti računati postupak?

----------


## bubicazubica

Noemi-sretno sutra!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zeljka33

> Bubekica možeš me skinuti sa liste,danas na punkciji kažu da su izvukli cistu,a ne folikul



Dazler, zao mi je....odmori i nek sljedeci put bude uspjesno

----------


## dazler

> Dazler, zao mi je....odmori i nek sljedeci put bude uspjesno


Žeža  :Love:

----------


## TinaH

evo da se i ja javim..vidim punooooo veselja na forumu pa cestitam dvima!!  :Very Happy: 

Situacija kod mene je sljedeca isla sam kod svog giica vidjeti jel pukla cista i poljubila sam vrata trebao je radit popodne kad ono ujutro bas kad ja trebam na pregled,sta rec nece me sreca..hehe
tako da samo odlucila da nikud nejdem napamet da fino u miru poslje menge odem na pregled i onda u 5 mjesecu na brdo..a i Uskrs dolazi pa sam rekla nek to prode u miru i onda idemo hrabro dalje...  :Smile: 
Bubekice mozes mene prebacit na listu za 5 mjesec...šaljem svima punooo pusa i pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Bye:

----------


## Lotta81

> hej cure...nadam se da će mi post biti objavljen jer zadnjih nekoliko nije bilo...ugl, bila na transferu prije par dana i isto veče počela pri mokrenju krvariti, ali samo kod mokrenja-čep zgrušane krvi i krv i nakon mokrenja ništa. i tako od 10 naveče do 2 ujutro.
> da li se to ikome dogodilo???? meni nikad prije pa me malo panika lovi....


Ne znam je li isto, ali tako nešto se meni desilo nakon zadnjeg postupka. Dva dana nakon punkcije bilo isto tako kao i tebi ( čep zgrušane krvi ) i dr mi je rekao da bi to mogla biti zaostala krv od punkcije (valjda od mjesta uboda). Uglavnom desilo se samo jednom taj put.

----------


## Noemi

Cure da vas pitam sto mislite?
Sutra mi je punkcija,i sad me zanima ukoliko bude bilo stanica dosta pa budu išli na blastice ,5.dan pao bi u nedjelju-a oni nedjeljom ne rade . Hoce li mi onda bez obzira na blastice sigurno vratiti embrijice (ako ih bude vise) ranije koji dan? Ne mogu docekat jutro pa razmišljam sto kombinacija sto bi bilo kad bi bilo??
MoZda je neka od vas imala takvu situaciju?

----------


## nova21

Noemi sretno sutra na punkciji, pa po mom razmišljnju bi ti onda u subotu trebao bit transfer ako će ić na blastice za zmrzliće

----------


## Zeljka33

> Cure da vas pitam sto mislite?
> 
> Sutra mi je punkcija,i sad me zanima ukoliko bude bilo stanica dosta pa budu išli na blastice ,5.dan pao bi u nedjelju-a oni nedjeljom ne rade . Hoce li mi onda bez obzira na blastice sigurno vratiti embrijice (ako ih bude vise) ranije koji dan? Ne mogu docekat jutro pa razmišljam sto kombinacija sto bi bilo kad bi bilo??
> 
> MoZda je neka od vas imala takvu situaciju?



Noemi, gdje si u postupku?
Meni je isto palo na nedjelju i u nedjelju mi je radjen ET

----------


## Lara86

valjda je to to, meni je i čep i izljev bio, i to svaki put kad sam išla mokriti i tako nekih 6/7 puta. ono što mene najviše brine je dal je to moglo imati utjecaja na embrij koji je to prijepodne umetnut?

----------


## Lara86

ako je tebi zadnji bio dobitni, neka je tako!!!!  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## ARIANM

Mi danas vidjeli malo srčeko <3

----------


## Noemi

Zeljka VV

----------


## Noemi

Arianm , predivnooooo!!!  :Smile: )))

----------


## bubekica

Noemi, transfer ce ti biti 3-i dan, u petak.

----------


## Krtica

Lara jel bolje? Nadam se da jesi. Ja odradila danas punkciju. Imamo dobru stanicu na izgled kaže biologinja. Jako krvarim i to me malo plaši, osobito kad odem na malu nuždu.  Čista svježa krv. Nadam se da će stati a dr. Tomić dao do znanja da posebno mirovanje nije potrebno.
Opet pohvaljujem cijeli tim. Odlični su. Doktor je pjevušio dok me bockao.  :Smile:

----------


## Lara86

ma ekipa je zakon! jesam, meni je to bilo samo na dan transfera i to je to. po mojim nekim saznanjima ako sad krvariš to je čak i normalni zbog punkcijje. samo miruj i bitno da stane do transfera... držim  :fige:

----------


## Zeljka33

> Mi danas vidjeli malo srčeko <3


Predivnoooo!

----------


## bugaboo

> Mi danas vidjeli malo srčeko <3


Prekrasno, cestitam!

----------


## Ledamo

Cestitam svima koji su dobili sretne vijesti...tuznicama zagrljaj sa iskrenom zeljom da ubrzo sve ostvarimo svoj san. 
Zadnje mjesece sam provela vadeci nalaze, gdje se ispostavilo da imam urodjenu sklonost zgrusavanju krvi.Takodjer i kromosomska analiza je pokazala da mi na dva mjesta nedostaje x kromosom, medjutim po misljenju doktora nemam razloga za brigu, jer je to jako cesta pojava :S Presli smo u novu kliniku..imali smo samo jedan razgovor, ali odmah sam se osjecala kao da sam napokon na pravom mjestu. Sljedeci termin imamo tek u 5 mj, tako da se nadam da cemo onda uskoro moci krenuti u novi postupak U ova tri mjeseca sam uspjela skinuti 16 kila, krenula sam na akupunkturu, te takodjer pijem mjesavinu kineskih trava. Sve je to ocito donekle imalo utjecaja, jer moji jajnici prvi put nakon 10 godina su cisti, uopce ne izgledaju kao grozd grozdja  :Wink:  Bar sam ja uvijek tako vidjela svoje policisticne jajnike..

Drzim vam svima fige...ne gubite nadu  :Kiss:

----------


## funky

Cure,danas sam ponovila betu,sad je 873!!! Nadam se da ce sve bit ok...
Zeljka,jesi ti ponovila betu?
Svima u postupku puno vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tuznice, bez predaje!!!! Veliki smo mi ratnici!
Noemi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ledamo,i ja sam imala neke naznake trombofilije,i cim sam pocela koristiti fragmin ostala sam trudna!!! Inace mislim da bi sve trebale napraviti imunoloske pretrage,narocito kod idiopatske neplodnosti ili spontanog...akunpunkturu sam i ja radila prije dva mjeseca i opcenito sam se nakon toga pocela bolje osjecati...a i na duhovnoj razini..jednostavno sam imala dobar osjecaj...ugl,sretno!!!

----------


## ARIANM

Funky super beta!!!

Noemi sretno!!!

Da pitam trudnice,jel pijete kakve vitamine? Ja pitala danas dr. koji su najbolji koje da uzmem,a on mi rekao da mi ne trebaju nijedni,da je dovoljno ovo što pijem od punkcije. Pijem duphaston 3x1 i folacin 2x1.

----------


## mima32

arianm i funky čestitam  :Very Happy: 
Svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god trebate
Tužnicama veliki  :Love: 

arianm ja pijem folacin, magnezij i omega 3
Zar se folacin pije 2x1?

----------


## Zeljka33

> Cure,danas sam ponovila betu,sad je 873!!! Nadam se da ce sve bit ok...
> Zeljka,jesi ti ponovila betu?
> Svima u postupku puno vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Tuznice, bez predaje!!!! Veliki smo mi ratnici!
> Noemi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Ledamo,i ja sam imala neke naznake trombofilije,i cim sam pocela koristiti fragmin ostala sam trudna!!! Inace mislim da bi sve trebale napraviti imunoloske pretrage,narocito kod idiopatske neplodnosti ili spontanog...akunpunkturu sam i ja radila prije dva mjeseca i opcenito sam se nakon toga pocela bolje osjecati...a i na duhovnoj razini..jednostavno sam imala dobar osjecaj...ugl,sretno!!!



Bravo, funky!  :Smile:   :Smile:  :Smile: 
Ja sutra vadim betu ponovno...malo me uvatila neka prehlada,viroza...valjda nece biti problema

----------


## Mala28

cure čestitke na plusićima i pozitivnoj beti
tužnicama  :Love: 
bubekica možeš me maknuti iz betočekalica, u subotu sam ponavljala test i minus je.
kada bi trebala dobiti mengu? zadnji utric i estrofem sam uzela u petak navečer
danas sam 17 dpo po ff grafu, odnosno 18 dan od inseminacije a mengi ni traga  :Confused:

----------


## Zeljka33

> Funky super beta!!!
> 
> Noemi sretno!!!
> 
> Da pitam trudnice,jel pijete kakve vitamine? Ja pitala danas dr. koji su najbolji koje da uzmem,a on mi rekao da mi ne trebaju nijedni,da je dovoljno ovo što pijem od punkcije. Pijem duphaston 3x1 i folacin 2x1.


Ja uzimam utrogestan, folacin i uzela sam prenatal vitamine od nw

----------


## mima32

Mala28,a zašto si prestala s terapijom i nisi vadila betu koliko vidim a nisi procurila?

----------


## Zeljka33

Mala28, prvo betu izvadi pa onda vidi sto dalje

----------


## hedoniza

Cure sretno svima, one a pozitivnom betom zelim od srca sasvim jednu lipu skolsku trudnocu..  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ljubilica

Ja pijem samo folacin. Netko mi je rekao da ga je koristio do 12tt pa onda presao na neke tipa Elevit, Prenatal
Zeljka zar nije previse i Folacin i Prenatal??? Pitam, neznam

----------


## Mala28

zato što mi je tako dr. rekao
prvo mi je bilo čudno što ne vadim betu nakon aiha, nego sam trebala raditi u četvrtak test pa javiti mu rezultat
napravila sam 3 testa i javila dr. rezultat. 
rekao je da nastavim estrofem i utriće do subote i ujutro ponavljam test, ako je negativan prestajem 
bio je negativan (2 komada) i nisam nastavila
rekao je ako je negativno da dođem za 2 mjeseca na 3 dc na pregled

u buduće ću tražiti da vadim betu, ili ču ju sama izvaditi ako će dr. reći da radim test
ne znam dali je stvarno praksa a vv da nakon aiha se radi samo test ili?

----------


## tinika2

Cure imam jedno pitanje. Bila san na IVF-u u trećem mjesecu, transfer je bio 13.03, međutim procurila sam 25.03. i uredno imala menzes do 29.03. Danas sam primjetila malo smečkasti iscjedak i evo sada kada sam bila na wc-u kada sam se obrisala ima krvi na papiru, svijetla je, e da i danas su me jajnici probadali. S obzirom da mi je danas tek 14 dan ciklusa i to mi se još nikada nije dogodilo da procurim usred ciklusa, da li mi netko može reći otprilike šta bi to bilo? Ja totalno zbunjena.....I znam da sam bedasta ali betu nisam vadila jer je doktor rekao pošto imam mengu da ne trebam  :Embarassed: . Hvala vam......

----------


## aprilili

Fanky kakva beta ..kao sto neko od cura rece sad ti mogu samo pozeljeti skolsku trudnocu  :Klap: 
Cure gdje ste isle na akupunturu u ZG?
Noemi javi koji dan ces imati transfer? I mene to zanima ako su blastice jel se transfer radi treci ili peti dan?

----------


## dazler

> žao mi je Dazler.
> 
> jesi li ih upitala kako će ti računati postupak?


Inesz kao insminacija
Arianam  :Very Happy: 
Ledamo svaka čast za kile
Žeža još ljepšu betu sutra želim

----------


## žužy

tinika,ja bih rekla da imaš samo malo 'jaču' ovulaciju.
Ali,ako te brine dali je zadnja menga bila lažna,uvijek možeš napraviti testić.
Meni je u bilo kojem postupku uvijek bilo naglašeno da betu vadim pod obavezno,neovisno o krvarenju.Tako sam i radila.
Čak i unatoč 5-dnevnom krvarenju,beta je bila poz.
Mala28,neznam kakva je praxa nakon AIH na VV-u,al nekak nebi prekidala terapiju prije krvne potvrde da nije uspjelo...al nakon tolko neg. testića vjerojatno nisi trudna,žao mi je..
A menga bi trebala dojti,nekome se otegne čekanje nakon utrića.Ako ne dođe kroz neko vrijeme,javi se dr.
A betu uvijek možeš izvaditi privatno.

----------


## mima32

Tinika, nagađam, možda je ovulacijsko krvarenje? Bolovi su obostrano ili jednostrano? Intenzitet?

----------


## dazler

Krtica neka se lijepo oplodi  :Very Happy: 
Ako je to malo krvi,vjerojatno je od punkcije
Jednom mi je doktor Bolanča rekao ako počnemo baš krvariti,da se obavezno javimo njima,ne na hitnu,nego baš gore njima
Ekipa gore je super definitivno

----------


## funky

> Bravo, funky!  
> Ja sutra vadim betu ponovno...malo me uvatila neka prehlada,viroza...valjda nece biti problema


Ma kakvi problemi...neka bude ogromna beta!!
e,ja isto pijem samo folacin 1×1

----------


## Mala28

žužy, hvala na odgovoru
nisam ni mislila da sam trudna nakon toliko minusa, nego nisam znala da se može otegnuti dolazak nakon utrića
onda ju čekam   :Cekam:

----------


## funky

> Cure imam jedno pitanje. Bila san na IVF-u u trećem mjesecu, transfer je bio 13.03, međutim procurila sam 25.03. i uredno imala menzes do 29.03. Danas sam primjetila malo smečkasti iscjedak i evo sada kada sam bila na wc-u kada sam se obrisala ima krvi na papiru, svijetla je, e da i danas su me jajnici probadali. S obzirom da mi je danas tek 14 dan ciklusa i to mi se još nikada nije dogodilo da procurim usred ciklusa, da li mi netko može reći otprilike šta bi to bilo? Ja totalno zbunjena.....I znam da sam bedasta ali betu nisam vadila jer je doktor rekao pošto imam mengu da ne trebam . Hvala vam......


ja bih na tvom mjestu provjerila bar testicem,a ak je neg, nemoj se cuditi..ima nas dosta kojima ciklus malo poludi nakon ivf...meni nakon feta menga uranila 8 dana sta je za mene bio presedan.

----------


## Aliki

Čestitke, cure, na srčekima  :Heart: , lijepim, visokim betama, pikalicama i čekalicama ~~~~~~ i virtualni zagrljaj svima koje će sreću potražiti neki drugi put  :Taps: 
Danas sam bila na folikulometriji, ništa pametno nisam saznala osim da je sve super, na 8.dc idem opet, a dotad ću očito umirati od bolova. 
Isto molim kontakt za akupunkturu, pokušala bih, definitivno. I za migrenu, a i za ove problemose.
Što se trombofilije i imunologije tiče, slažem se da bismo ih po defaultu trebali raditi u mpo. Samo u zdravstvu koje nema za potrošni materijal taj film nećemo gledati. Trombo pretrage ću napraviti privatno jer mislim da su mi šanse da nemam barem neki feler ravne nuli (endometrioza, venoznost familijarna, habitualni pobačaji u obitelji...)

----------


## 123beba

> Evo me odmaram, 16 JS, zovite me koka Sretno sutra!


Volim dobar humor!!!!  :Smile:  baš si me nasmijala!  :Smile:  eto koko, sretno ti!!!!! Neka uskoro oko tebe bude i malih pilića!  :Wink:

----------


## kameleon

arianam  :Very Happy:  za srčeko!!!
svima sretno s punkcijama,transferima i betama!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
anka, tulipan ima zamrznute js, a one navodno teže preživljavaju odmrzavanje, moje su odmrzavali po 3 i dvije od tri su preživjele odmrzavanje, mislim da je rekla 9js da ima, sigurno će odmrzavati sve odjednom...tako da mislim da se ne treba bojati, biti će tu dosta js za oplodnju i transfer!! tulipan  :fige: 
svim tužnicama big hug,dazler, mala držite se!!!

----------


## tulipan83

Nestrpljiva Anka, imam smrznute js

----------


## tulipan83

> arianam  za srčeko!!!
> svima sretno s punkcijama,transferima i betama!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> anka, tulipan ima zamrznute js, a one navodno teže preživljavaju odmrzavanje, moje su odmrzavali po 3 i dvije od tri su preživjele odmrzavanje, mislim da je rekla 9js da ima, sigurno će odmrzavati sve odjednom...tako da mislim da se ne treba bojati, biti će tu dosta js za oplodnju i transfer!! tulipan 
> svim tužnicama big hug,dazler, mala držite se!!!



Hvala ti Kameleon!!! Što se bliži subota, pa ponedjeljak kad bi bilo odmrzavanje raste pozitiva, a na to utječu i vaše pozitivne bete, svima čestitkee!!

----------


## Krtica

Nije to malo krvi, nego jače od menge. Evo jutros odem na wc i iz mene ispadne neki ugrušak. Užas! Ak se ne smiri morat ću kod ginekologa. Nisam otišla ni na posao. Tomić mi nije spomenuo krvarenje. Mirovat ću da danas.

----------


## Lara86

i to samo kod mokrenja? poslije ništa do idući put kad ideš na wc?

----------


## Krtica

Pa tako nekako.evo danas mi je neki ugrušak izašao i sad puno manje krvarim. Mislim da će to biti ok.
Zvala sam biologicu kaže da zovem opet sutra jer nema promjene. Kaže da im je oplodnja promakla. Ja sam opet mislila da to brže ide. Dobri spermiji i dobra stanica i da se odmah spoje. 
Jestevi odmah drugi dan imale potvrdu da je oplođena? Meni ovo moje ne zvuči ohrabrujuće.

----------


## Zeljka33

Danas beta 4679!
U petak bilo 598...sto nije ovo malo previše?

----------


## Lara86

meni su ovaj put drugi dan rekli da su se 2 oplodile, a idući dan još jedna

----------


## ARIANM

Možda su duplici  :Smile:  Beta je odlicna  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Zeljka i meni mirise na duplice, odlicna beta!

----------


## bubicazubica

super!!!!!!!



> Mi danas vidjeli malo srčeko <3

----------


## bubicazubica

:Very Happy: 
..blizanci!!!!!!!!
...možda???


> Danas beta 4679!
> U petak bilo 598...sto nije ovo malo previše?

----------


## nivesa

Pozz cure, jos sluzbeno ne spadam u potpomognutu ali ako ovaj mj nisam trudna eto i mene. 
Sad. Imam pitanjce, zadnja m 14.03. Ocekivana iduca od 14 do 16 posto nije bas tocna. Pa sad vec dva tj me bole cice ko da cu svaki cas dobit, a takav osjecaj me i u trbuhu drzi, jutros sam bila ziher da sam dobila.kad ono nista, povremeno mi se vrti u glavi, obicno kod naglijih pokreta. Jel mozete dat koji savjet? Znam da je rano za test..

----------


## Krtica

Onda će valjda sutra biti više sreće. Hvala Lara!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, thanks na pojašnjenju!!

*Molim, ako itko zna, povratnu informaciju na ovo:
*
-prije 12 dana na dan kad mi je bila ovulacija mi je endometrij bio 9 mm
-danas mi je UZV pokazao da mi je endometrij 5,1 mm. A M mi tek predstoji.....

Kako je to moguće da mi se endometrij smanjio unutar jednog ciklusa??!!!!! Je da su UZV-pregledi rađeni na dva različita uređaja, ali navodno su oba pouzdana. 

Ima li tko kakav savjet odnosno zna nešto, kako je ovo moguće?

----------


## dazler

Žeža  duplićiiiiiiiiiii  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ARIANM

Krtica tako je meni bilo ovaj postupak,zvala drugi dan i rekla biologica da se nijedna stanica nije oplodila,ali da nazovem za svaki slučaj sutra. Ja se već isplakala i otpisala sve,kad ono drugi dan dva odlična embrija i treći dan su vratili dva,jedan 8st,a za drugog je rekla da ima već i više od 8st i eto uspjelo. Jučer sam bila gore i vidjeli smo malo srčeko. Možda smo se i vidjele tamo  :Smile:

----------


## nada0007

Cure i moje čestitke!!!!!!!!!!
Sutra je moj dan D...od koliko sati se vadi beta na VV i koliko se cekaju nalazi?

----------


## Aliki

*Željka*, beta je za pasti u nesvijest, moglo bi biti ugodnih iznenađenja  :Heart:  :Heart: 
*Nivesa*, ako si jako nestrpljiva, možeš za vikend raditi. Kako ne znaš kad je bila O, teško je predvidjeti pravo vrijeme za test, ali za vikend bi se trebalo već pokazati Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

*anka* nemam pojma, prvi put cujem... jel moguce da ima zadebljanja pa ovisi na kojem mjestu su ga izmjerili?
*željka* lijepa beta! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!
*nivesa* ako su simtpomi posljedica trudnoce, test ce pokazati. mozda je samo "jaca" reakcija na progesteron.
*nada0007* sretno! betu vadis u 8, sestrama kod doktora predas uputnicu. za nalaz mozes nazvati kasnije ili cekati da te doktor prozove, nakon sale proziva.

----------


## Zeljka33

> Danas beta 4679!
> U petak bilo 598...sto nije ovo malo previše?


UZV slijedeću srijedu

----------


## Zeljka33

Uf opet čekanje i neizvjesnost  :Sad:

----------


## Zeljka33

Hvala svima na pozitivnim vibrama
Šaljem svima puno pozitivnih~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za veeeelikeeee bete

----------


## plavusa

Cure heeelp!! Danas mi je 13 dan od aih. Od pocetka pijem duphastone 3x1... i sad skuzim da sam prokrvarila...Kako je to moguce na duphastonu? I jel je to "prava menga" ?? Nezz jesam na dobroj temi...ali ak netko zna bila bih zahvalna...

----------


## bubekica

*plavusa* moguce je prokrvariti pod terapijom, ali svakako izvadi betu prije nego prekines terapiju.

----------


## mima32

Zeljka odlicna beta.  :Smile:  
Veselimo se uzv

----------


## Krtica

> Krtica tako je meni bilo ovaj postupak,zvala drugi dan i rekla biologica da se nijedna stanica nije oplodila,ali da nazovem za svaki slučaj sutra. Ja se već isplakala i otpisala sve,kad ono drugi dan dva odlična embrija i treći dan su vratili dva,jedan 8st,a za drugog je rekla da ima već i više od 8st i eto uspjelo. Jučer sam bila gore i vidjeli smo malo srčeko. Možda smo se i vidjele tamo


Prekrasno!! Imate srce! Joj tvoja priča me ohrabruje! 
Želim ti prekrasnu trudnoću!!

----------


## suzy.s

cure moje!!! i mi smo danas vidili :Heart:  i veliki smo 10mm !!!

----------


## funky

> UZV slijedeću srijedu


Meni uzv u cetvrtak....beta ti je,sta ja znam...za cetvorke!!!!!!!!! Bravo!!!
nado,za betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Curama sta su zacule srceka najvece cestitke,nadamo se Zeljka i ja da vam se pridruzujemo uskoro!!!!
aliki,samo ti napravi pretrage,ja sam uvjerena da mi je heparin 
uvelike pomogao u ostvarivanju trudnoce,i ja sam se morala boriti i svadjati da dobijem uputnice,a najgora stvar mi je bila kad su me pitali zasto radim te pretrage a nisam imala niti jedan spontani niti sam bila na par postupaka!!!! Strasno!!!!

----------


## M@tt

Željka čestitam!!  :Smile:

----------


## funky

Aliki,za akunpunkturu ti ne mogu pomoci,ja sam iz okolice Splita,a tebi treba za Zagreb,ako sam dobro shvatila

----------


## funky

M@tt,puno pozdrava i cestitam!!!!

----------


## nivesa

Progesteron koji ja sama stvaram? Mislim moj organizam? Malo glupa pitanja ali me zanima svaka opcija i mogucnost,uzasno sam nervozna zbog tog iscekivanja,znate i same.

----------


## Zeljka33

> cure moje!!! i mi smo danas vidili i veliki smo 10mm !!!



Suzy.s, predivnooooo  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Meni uzv u cetvrtak....beta ti je,sta ja znam...za cetvorke!!!!!!!!! Bravo!!!
> nado,za betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Curama sta su zacule srceka najvece cestitke,nadamo se Zeljka i ja da vam se pridruzujemo uskoro!!!!
> aliki,samo ti napravi pretrage,ja sam uvjerena da mi je heparin 
> uvelike pomogao u ostvarivanju trudnoce,i ja sam se morala boriti i svadjati da dobijem uputnice,a najgora stvar mi je bila kad su me pitali zasto radim te pretrage a nisam imala niti jedan spontani niti sam bila na par postupaka!!!! Strasno!!!!


Zanima me to sa heparinom u vezi ostvarivanja trudnoce... Ja sam ga primala u prvoj t i par mj prije nego sam ostala t (u & sam prestala sa hep u 11 mj ostala t)

----------


## funky

> Zanima me to sa heparinom u vezi ostvarivanja trudnoce... Ja sam ga primala u prvoj t i par mj prije nego sam ostala t (u & sam prestala sa hep u 11 mj ostala t)


Ne mogu ti 100% potvrditi,ali mi smo pokusavali ostvariti trudnocu skoro 5 godina,svi moguci nalazi i kod mene i kod njega bili su vise nego dobri...nemam ja ni trombofiliju,nego samo neku blagu sklonost,te neko sljepljivanje leukocita,sad,da li je slucajno upalilo bas sad ili heparin ima veze,ne znam...

----------


## nivesa

> Ne mogu ti 100% potvrditi,ali mi smo pokusavali ostvariti trudnocu skoro 5 godina,svi moguci nalazi i kod mene i kod njega bili su vise nego dobri...nemam ja ni trombofiliju,nego samo neku blagu sklonost,te neko sljepljivanje leukocita,sad,da li je slucajno upalilo bas sad ili heparin ima veze,ne znam...


Ja se malo bojim tog heparina zbog prve t,ali da mi dr kaze da je to jedini nacin svakako bi pristala!Ja imam Hemoliticku anemiju,jednu koja je rijetka kod odraslih,hemoglobinopathija f, eritrociti slabi,a od kad nemam slezenu trombociti lude,isto mala sklonost za trombozu.

----------


## bubekica

Nivesa, da, mislila sam na tvoj "osobni" progesteron  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Moj osobni haha  :Laughing: ,a sori na takvim pitanjima,covjek se pogubi u svemu tome. Sva sreca da ste vi tu !  :Smile:   :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## funky

> Ja se malo bojim tog heparina zbog prve t,ali da mi dr kaze da je to jedini nacin svakako bi pristala!Ja imam Hemoliticku anemiju,jednu koja je rijetka kod odraslih,hemoglobinopathija f, eritrociti slabi,a od kad nemam slezenu trombociti lude,isto mala sklonost za trombozu.


zasto se bojis heparina,al ti je naskodio,vidim u potpisu....zao mi je!

----------


## nivesa

A bojim se da se ne ponovi scenarij iz prve t.... Prvo sam krenula na potpomognutu,rastale se od zarucnika,odustala od svega i pomirila se da necu imat djecu,onda sam upoznala svog muza koji je prihvatio cinjenicu da ja ne mogu imati djece i tak smo poceli svoj zajednicki zivot, I onda trudnoca,i to prirodnjak!!! Cudo sa nebesa! I onda zavrsi tak kak je zavrsilo...

----------


## Snekica

suzy.s  :Very Happy:  predivno! Sretno dalje!
M@tt  :Kiss:  TŽ a tebi mah-mah
... da vas sve redom ne prozivam šaljem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bubi  :Kiss:

----------


## Aliki

> Meni uzv u cetvrtak....beta ti je,sta ja znam...za cetvorke!!!!!!!!! Bravo!!!
> nado,za betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Curama sta su zacule srceka najvece cestitke,nadamo se Zeljka i ja da vam se pridruzujemo uskoro!!!!
> aliki,samo ti napravi pretrage,ja sam uvjerena da mi je heparin 
> uvelike pomogao u ostvarivanju trudnoce,i ja sam se morala boriti i svadjati da dobijem uputnice,a najgora stvar mi je bila kad su me pitali zasto radim te pretrage a nisam imala niti jedan spontani niti sam bila na par postupaka!!!! Strasno!!!!


Koje si pretrage radila, s obzirom da nemaš trombo, već to specifično stanje? Taj stav da se pobačaji moraju  "skupljati" k'o Pokemoni prije nego se ženu pošalje na pretrage mi je dno dna.

*Funky*, hvala, dobila sam informaciju za Zagreb  :Smile:

----------


## funky

> Koje si pretrage radila, s obzirom da nemaš trombo, već to specifično stanje? Taj stav da se pobačaji moraju  "skupljati" k'o Pokemoni prije nego se ženu pošalje na pretrage mi je dno dna.
> 
> *Funky*, hvala, dobila sam informaciju za Zagreb


PAI 1 polimorfizam 4G/5G
ACE insercijsko delecijski polimorfizam
i primjeceno mjestimicno sljepljivanje leukocita...ostalo ok.
samo znam da mi je napokon doslo do trudnoce nakon 100 godina,pa kontam da mi je taj fragmin pomogao..

----------


## ARIANM

Bila danas kod soc. ginekologa da mi da uputnice za sve što me poslao mpo dr. i on veli da prekinem s folacinom i počnem piti elevit,a mpo kaže nastavi ovako ništa ti drugo ne treba??? kojeg da sad slušam?? Da vas pitam do kad ste hodale kod mpo dr. ? Mene je naručio opet za 14 dana sa nalazima krvi,urinuokulture...svašta nešto mi je napisao.

----------


## mima32

Meni su oboje, i mpo i soc. rekli da popijem folacin koji imam do kraja i da onda mogu elevit...

----------


## Aliki

Sad vidim da sam te i kvotala i boldala...
Vjerujem da je pomogao, a to je najbitnije. Skakutavi potpis sa super betom govori dovoljno u prilog tome da se isplatilo natezati  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

> Bila danas kod soc. ginekologa da mi da uputnice za sve što me poslao mpo dr. i on veli da prekinem s folacinom i počnem piti elevit,a mpo kaže nastavi ovako ništa ti drugo ne treba??? kojeg da sad slušam?? Da vas pitam do kad ste hodale kod mpo dr. ? Mene je naručio opet za 14 dana sa nalazima krvi,urinuokulture...svašta nešto mi je napisao.


Arianm, ja sam prošlu trudnoću kompletno vodila kod MPO gin od početka pa do poroda i nakon toga je još bio kontrolni pregled....kod soc gin sam samo uputnice uzimala

----------


## funky

> Sad vidim da sam te i kvotala i boldala...
> Vjerujem da je pomogao, a to je najbitnije. Skakutavi potpis sa super betom govori dovoljno u prilog tome da se isplatilo natezati


Eeee,ma sta ti je,potukle bi se mi ak triba za svoje bebuske...
sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## libertas8

Cure pozdrav!

Nakon sto vas vec dulje samo citam, odlucila sam vam se pridruziti. Prvo cestitam svima na velikim betama  :Klap:  . Ovaj mjesec sam u prirodnjaku, nisam se ni stanici nadala, kad eto sutra sam na trasnferu i predamnom su isto dva preduga tjedna iscekivanja. Svima nam zelim puno srece!

----------


## Stena

Čestitke za bete koje žare i pale...neka se samo nastavi niz pozitivnih beta.

Danas bila na uzv-u ima puno folikulića ali su malecki...u čet opet uzv i po mojoj računici punkcija bi nekako mogla pasti na nedjelju. E sad ima u nedjelju anesteziologa u Vinogradskoj??

----------


## KLARA31

sretno koka  :Very Happy: 

ostale cure sretno  :Bye:

----------


## ivana979

> Čestitke za bete koje žare i pale...neka se samo nastavi niz pozitivnih beta.
> 
> Danas bila na uzv-u ima puno folikulića ali su malecki...u čet opet uzv i po mojoj računici punkcija bi nekako mogla pasti na nedjelju. E sad ima u nedjelju anesteziologa u Vinogradskoj??


Ima anesteziologa u Vinogradskoj nedjeljom, ja sam imala punkciju u nedjelju

----------


## ARIANM

Suzy.s čestitam na srčeku  :Smile:  
Stena sretno!

----------


## geronimo

Pridružujem se čestitkama i lijepim željama.
Ja dans 5dpt, cice me jako bole bradavice ko antene i to je otprilike sve od mogućih simptoma...naduta sam gladna...ali to ništa ne znači već sam naučila. Taj progesteron sam zna jako zavarati..još najmanje 7 dana čekanja...preživet ću i to

----------


## funky

Stena puno srece,u ovom dobitnom postupku,punkcija je bila 13.dan,tako,pomalo,ima vremena

----------


## bubekica

*libertas* dobrodosla! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
u kojoj si klinici?
*stena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*suzy.s* bravo za srceko!  :Heart:

----------


## Ninchi_Zg

Hey curke...i ja sam sutra gore na beti...al dobila mengu tako da idem zapravo na druženje i daljnji dogovor  :Smile: . Tek je prvi put...idemo dalje pozitivno... Bubek kad ti vadis betu?

----------


## libertas8

Hvala  :Smile: , u Petrovoj sam.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bubekica* - mislim da to nije slučaj. I jedan i drugi doktor su pregledavali sa svih strana i jako detaljno... I nisu tako što spomenuli. Istražujem po netu, ali ne uspijevam nikakve informacije naći....  :Sad:

----------


## mirelis

Drage moje...
Evo danas mi 11dan od aih-a.,nit kakvih simptoma menge nit trudnoce...osim laganih bolova U nogama...sta da mislim?

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
čestitam na srčeku!!!!!!



> cure moje!!! i mi smo danas vidili i veliki smo 10mm !!!

----------


## M_i_D

grupne čestitke svima (da nekoga ne izostavim) na velikim betama i srčekima  :Klap: 
svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve

----------


## bila_boja

dobro jutro svima, obzirom da ste mi bile nepresusan izvor informacija posljednji mjesec, evo da se pohvalim, cetiri testa dala plus, istina blagi plusici ali vrlo jasni, sutra beta, 12pt 3d, znam da je prerano za jos ista reci dok se ne izvadi beta, ali ja sam happy,happy,happy.... jer to je znak da ipak mogu zatrudnjeti i da moj jajnik radi, a
i da svima jos malo dignem moral, to mi je prvi IVF, muz je ok (ima jedno dijete iz prvog braka, vec velikog klipana), mlada nisam, tu negdje oko 39, dijagnozu konkretnu nemam, ali prosle godine imala sam jednu specificnu i vrlo rijetku vrst tumora, pa mi brzinski izvadilo jajnik, jajovod, slijepo crijevo, kopalo po utrobi, radilo kiretazu, svasta nesto uzimalo za uzorke...
srecom, svi ti uzorci bili negativni, i moj preostali jajnik ocito radi ok
eto drage moje, svima puno srece i ne gubite nadu!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
čestitam!!!!!


> dobro jutro svima, obzirom da ste mi bile nepresusan izvor informacija posljednji mjesec, evo da se pohvalim, cetiri testa dala plus, istina blagi plusici ali vrlo jasni, sutra beta, 12pt 3d, znam da je prerano za jos ista reci dok se ne izvadi beta, ali ja sam happy,happy,happy.... jer to je znak da ipak mogu zatrudnjeti i da moj jajnik radi, a
> i da svima jos malo dignem moral, to mi je prvi IVF, muz je ok (ima jedno dijete iz prvog braka, vec velikog klipana), mlada nisam, tu negdje oko 39, dijagnozu konkretnu nemam, ali prosle godine imala sam jednu specificnu i vrlo rijetku vrst tumora, pa mi brzinski izvadilo jajnik, jajovod, slijepo crijevo, kopalo po utrobi, radilo kiretazu, svasta nesto uzimalo za uzorke...
> srecom, svi ti uzorci bili negativni, i moj preostali jajnik ocito radi ok
> eto drage moje, svima puno srece i ne gubite nadu!

----------


## Krtica

Imamo oplođenu mrvicu, četverostaničnu. Sutra transfer!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Jako smo uzbuđeni!!! 
Zanima me jel nakon transfera idem odmah kući ili tamo moram ostati ležati neko vrijeme? 
Plavusa kako je danas?? Krvarenje stalo?? Nadam se da je !!!!

----------


## ARIANM

Nakon transfera se leži sat vremena i onda možeš doma. Sretno!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nada0007

evo cure da se javim...13 dnt beta 1672........

----------


## ljubilica

> dobro jutro svima, obzirom da ste mi bile nepresusan izvor informacija posljednji mjesec, evo da se pohvalim, cetiri testa dala plus, istina blagi plusici ali vrlo jasni, sutra beta, 12pt 3d, znam da je prerano za jos ista reci dok se ne izvadi beta, ali ja sam happy,happy,happy.... jer to je znak da ipak mogu zatrudnjeti i da moj jajnik radi, a
> i da svima jos malo dignem moral, to mi je prvi IVF, muz je ok (ima jedno dijete iz prvog braka, vec velikog klipana), mlada nisam, tu negdje oko 39, dijagnozu konkretnu nemam, ali prosle godine imala sam jednu specificnu i vrlo rijetku vrst tumora, pa mi brzinski izvadilo jajnik, jajovod, slijepo crijevo, kopalo po utrobi, radilo kiretazu, svasta nesto uzimalo za uzorke...
> srecom, svi ti uzorci bili negativni, i moj preostali jajnik ocito radi ok
> eto drage moje, svima puno srece i ne gubite nadu!


divno, samo nek nastavi tako!!!

----------


## funky

Bila boja i Nado cestitam!!!!!!

----------


## žužy

To cure  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam!

----------


## bubekica

> evo cure da se javim...13 dnt beta 1672........


Cestitam! Volim kad nekom uspije iz prve  :Smile:

----------


## Maybebaby

Pozdrav svima, evo i mene ponovno. 7 dnt nestrpljiva sam za poluditi. Nemam nikakve simptome osim bolnih prsa a to pripisujem utricima. Raditi ili ne kucni test? Misla sam da cu ovaj put biti strpljivija no ne ide...

----------


## saan

Nada :Very Happy:  divno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
čestitam!!!!



> evo cure da se javim...13 dnt beta 1672........

----------


## bubekica

*maybebaby* koliko dnevni embrij?

----------


## Viki88

Book evo danas bila na fm.. Na oba dva jajnika po 3 folikula svaki 10/10/11 mm i 6mm endometrij! Prosli mj je ovulacija bila 18.. Nadam se da je to ok?

----------


## Maybebaby

Dvodnevni jedan cetverostanicni  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

jako je rano za test, pricekaj 12i dan od transfera.

----------


## saan

Ja sam radila test 10 dnt isto dvonevnog cetverostanicnog i bio je pozitivan :Wink:  sad smo 28+3 tt :Very Happy:

----------


## Zeljka33

Bila_boja , nada007 bravo i cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

> evo cure da se javim...13 dnt beta 1672........


cestitam!!!! Samo nastavite s pozitivnim vijestima

----------


## ARIANM

Nada i bila boja čestitke  :Smile:

----------


## Aliki

čestitam, cure!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ledamo

> Ledamo,i ja sam imala neke naznake trombofilije,i cim sam pocela koristiti fragmin ostala sam trudna!!! Inace mislim da bi sve trebale napraviti imunoloske pretrage,narocito kod idiopatske neplodnosti ili spontanog...akunpunkturu sam i ja radila prije dva mjeseca i opcenito sam se nakon toga pocela bolje osjecati...a i na duhovnoj razini..jednostavno sam imala dobar osjecaj...ugl,sretno!!!


E ovo mi daje jos vecu nadu  :Smile:  Hvala ti puno i cestitam na finoj beti  :Kiss:

----------


## Maybebaby

> Ja sam radila test 10 dnt isto dvonevnog cetverostanicnog i bio je pozitivan sad smo 28+3 tt


A jesi li imala kakve simptome?

----------


## saan

Maybebaby od simptoma nista, sve je upucivalo na to da cu procuriti zato i jesam radila ranije test... Da sto prije vidim minus i da se pomirim kad ono plusic  :Very Happy:

----------


## geronimo

> Drage moje...
> Evo danas mi 11dan od aih-a.,nit kakvih simptoma menge nit trudnoce...osim laganih bolova U nogama...sta da mislim?


Dali još uvjek uzimaš progesteron?

----------


## bila_boja

vratila se ja sa svoje tjedne rekreacije (dok doktor ne kaze suprotno, i dalje jednom tjedno treniram), nisam vicna forumima i ne znam "kvotat", pa evo da vam svima od srca zahvalim na cestitkama, btw i vecerasnji test pokazao plus,
ujutro se javljam s rezultatima bete, kolika ce biti ne znam, niti me to toliko brine, ja presretna sto sam dozivjela da ce je uopce biti, ne znam koliko ste pohvatale iz mog prvog posta, vjerujem da ni ja sama nisam bila bas najjasnija, ali, prije svega cetiri mjeseca o meni je konzilij raspravljao da li da mi vade sve (i jajnike i jajovode i maternicu) ili pokusaju selektivno da bar nesto ostane, i gle me danas, pred pozitivnom betom... lijepo mi spavajte

----------


## Ninchi_Zg

Nada...još jednom jeeeee...bitno da smo to danas odmah proslavili  :Smile: )). Čuvaj mi se

----------


## Ninchi_Zg

Bila boja...sretno na beti sutra... :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*ninchi* kaj veli dr?

----------


## bugaboo

> Nada i bila boja čestitke


Potpis!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Klap: 
...žena me skoro..ne skoro...ne.... rasplaka totalno.....



> vratila se ja sa svoje tjedne rekreacije (dok doktor ne kaze suprotno, i dalje jednom tjedno treniram), nisam vicna forumima i ne znam "kvotat", pa evo da vam svima od srca zahvalim na cestitkama, btw i vecerasnji test pokazao plus,
> ujutro se javljam s rezultatima bete, kolika ce biti ne znam, niti me to toliko brine, ja presretna sto sam dozivjela da ce je uopce biti, ne znam koliko ste pohvatale iz mog prvog posta, vjerujem da ni ja sama nisam bila bas najjasnija, ali, prije svega cetiri mjeseca o meni je konzilij raspravljao da li da mi vade sve (i jajnike i jajovode i maternicu) ili pokusaju selektivno da bar nesto ostane, i gle me danas, pred pozitivnom betom... lijepo mi spavajte

----------


## Ninchi_Zg

Bubek...nije uspjelo ovaj put...u 6 mj idem po smrzlice

----------


## bubekica

*PROSINAC 2013. (9)*
mravak, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
Brunaa, Mb, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
malena0808, spontana trudnoća
piki, spontana trudnoća 
lavko, spontana trudnoća
Aerin, AIH
Maku, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
nina70, spontana trudnoća

*VELJAČA 2014. (12)* 
splicanka30, KBC Split, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
Geja, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
smarija, Slo, IVF
frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu
boogie woogie, PFC Prag, FET
Shadow, PFC, IVF 
saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
sanjam
mare77 gemini
mima32, spontana trudnoća
M@tt, spontana trudnoća
mari80, VV, 1.IVF

*OŽUJAK 2014. (7)* 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
nada0007, VV, 1.IVF
funky, IVF (nakon2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 

*BETOČEKALICE*
tantolina, KBC Ri, FET(nakon 3xIVF, 7xIVF/ICSI)
plavusa, AIH
Angus, Cito, IVF 
geronimo, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)
*sunisshining*, AIH (nakon 3xAIH)
bubaba, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET)
mala11111
mirelis, AIH
libertas8
bila_boja

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
Noemi, VV, 1.IVF; ; Krtica, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH); bugaboo, VV, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu
*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~*

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
Aliki, SD, 1.IVF; Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)

*AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~*
tulipan83, VV, sekundarni IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu; žužy, VV, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xAIH); Viki88, Vg, 1.AIH

*ON-GO 4/2014 ~~~~~~~~~~* 
Ajvi, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); Arlena, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET); 
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); Iva28, 1. IVF/ICSI;  
KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF);Ledamo, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET);
Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 11xIVF); NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); 
sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); 
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);  

*05/2014:*  Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Strašna, VV, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 6xIVF, 2xFET); philipa, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF); nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, FET (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); Anci272, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) ; TinaH, VV, 1.AIH;
*06/2014:*  Šiškica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), trudilica za drugu bebu; bernica, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); Ninchi_Zg, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF)

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
aboni76, ajma, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Angely4you, antesa, Bananka, barkica, Bea, biska, BlueI, bmaric, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, Cannisa, carrie2812, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, ,Dalmašica, Darkica, dazler, dea84, Deamar,  dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, florjan, Frćka, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo, giga, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivica_k , ivka, jadro, JelTom, jo1974, kameleon, kata.klik, kika222, kiki30, kikolina, Kjara, kleopatra, kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, Leva, lion heart, lora82, luna2, ljube, ljubi, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica , mala28, Mala Maja, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marincezg, Marnie, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, meki, mg1975, milivoj73, mimadz , miny, Missixty, mona22, mostarka86, Mury, my_heart, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina977, nirvana, Noemi, nova21, njanja1, osijek, PapigaCapo, PetraP, PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, , roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Sadie, Samanta, sami_os, Sandra1971, sara10, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sissy75, skandy, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, s_iva, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, TrudyC, Vaki, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu   :Heart:

----------


## vatra86

Bubi kapa dole za listu!

Jako lijepa lista, bas obecavajuca godina, s obzirom na slabe stimulacije.

Svim trudnicama velike cestitke!

A ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aprilili

Cure cestitam svima i svima nam zelim Zeljkinu Betu  :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes: 
Meni je veceras stoperica a u subotu ujutro na 13 DC punkcija kod dr. R.

----------


## mirelis

Vise ne,mislim da nista od bebice pa da ne trosim uzalud,ako mi nalaz bude negativan dal odma ovaj mj. nastavljamo dalje. ,,ili?

----------


## geronimo

> Vise ne,mislim da nista od bebice pa da ne trosim uzalud,ako mi nalaz bude negativan dal odma ovaj mj. nastavljamo dalje. ,,ili?


Meni uvijek dođu tri dana nakon šta am ih prestala piti...ko sat.Možda ti dođu svaki čas

----------


## geronimo

Joj danas 7dnt...luuuda sam a još cijeli tjedan preda mnom  :gaah:

----------


## bubekica

> Vise ne,mislim da nista od bebice pa da ne trosim uzalud,ako mi nalaz bude negativan dal odma ovaj mj. nastavljamo dalje. ,,ili?


terapija se nikad ne prestaje uzimati prije bete, ili barem testa!

----------


## bila_boja

update 12dt 3d beta 94,1
ajmo rodina analitiko....  :Cekam:

----------


## Krtica

Evo osmostanična mrvica je na sigurnom. Ekipa opet super kao i obično. Čak nam je ostao dr.Tomić odraditi transfere nakon dežurstva. kaže kako sam vam izvadio stanicu sada ću je lijepo vratiti.  :Smile: 
Ležale smo nas tri jedno 45 min i brbljale. 
Sretnooo i vama cure.

----------


## ARIANM

Geronimo kad je beta?

----------


## Krtica

Pridružujem se čekalicama bete! Pozdrav svima!  :Bye:  čestitke od srca curama sa lijepim vijestima, plusićima i lijepim betama!!  :Klap:   :Very Happy:  I mi ćemo uskoro sve za vama.
Danas obavljen moj prvi embriotransfer u Vg, jedna trodnevna osmostanična mrvica je na sigurnom. Sad se častim duphastonima, folacinom i andolom 100.  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

> Joj danas 7dnt...luuuda sam a još cijeli tjedan preda mnom


Geronimo jel radiš ili si na bolovanju? ja ću si navući knjiga, filmova i sve žive gnjavati. Ako bude lijepo vrijeme i u šetnju  :Smile:

----------


## geronimo

Sretno Krtice  :Smile:

----------


## bila_boja

ne znam gdje mi nestade post, sve u svemu beta 94,2 12pt3d novu betu vadim sutra navecer, moj dragi doktor ne zeli da cekamo do ponedjeljka, pa kaze dodjite vi k meni sutra navecer u ordinaciju da vam je izvadim krv,
za betu je rekao da je lijepa, a ja, ja sam trenutno tupa od tog stresa vise 
e sad, cekam rodin analiticki tim da kaze svoje misljenje  :Smile:

----------


## libertas8

Čestitke svim curkama na plusicima i velikim betama. Evo meni 1dpt...KAko vi provodite vrijeme? Vozite li se autom u ovom periodu cekanja, idete na kavice ili samo lezite, sjedite u kuci?

----------


## geronimo

Beta bi mi trebala biti slijedeći četvrtak i ovaj put ću čekati do kraja. Mislim jedino popišati test u utorak na 12 dnt jer imam doma jedan neiskorišteni. 
Radim nažalost jer nisam htjela na poslu ništa govoriti - ne znam kako bi reagirali. Odmarala sam par dana i počela raditi. Dogovorila sam doktora da mi napiše da imam virozu...

----------


## Krtica

Cure smijem li nastaviti piti i sada nakon transfera sa koenzimom q10, magnezijom i l-argininom?

----------


## geronimo

Ja mislim da možeš...ja pijem šumeći magnezij...kažu da je dobar za trudnoću

----------


## libertas8

Ja sam pitala sestru u bolnici smijem li i dalje piti čaj od vrkute (dobar za jacanje endometrija) zbog utrica i rekla je da smijem...

"Vrkuta ili gospin plašt kako mu i samo ime kaže, odličan je za sve ženske tegobe. vrkuta liječi pojačani sekret, bolne menstruacije, koje i reguliše, a pospješuje i olakšava porođaj. Pomaže kako u klimakteričnim, tako i u pubertetskim smetnjama. Ipak, vrkuta se pokazala kao sjajan lijek protiv neplodnosti. Čaj od ove biljke jača zidove materice, omogućava lakše usađivanje ploda, a uz to štiti i od pobačaja. U tu svrhu koriste je žene koje su imale spontani pobačaj, nisku matericu ili nisko nose.

Za razliku od macine trave, nije gorka i može se piti tokom cijelog mjeseca bez obzira na menstruaciju i trudnoću. Mnoge žene su vrkutu pile zajedno sa macinom travom i postizale trudnoću već za mjesec dana."

----------


## Maybebaby

> Maybebaby od simptoma nista, sve je upucivalo na to da cu procuriti zato i jesam radila ranije test... Da sto prije vidim minus i da se pomirim kad ono plusic


Ovo mi daje nade :D jer i dalje nemam nikakve simptome, cak se osjecam ispuhano, vise me ni prsa ne bole. Ovo mi je sve zbunjujuće, zadnji put u postupku nakon et cijelo vrijeme sam imala blago krvarenje pa je beta pokazivla trudnoću koja je završila brzo. Svaki put drugačije  :fige:

----------


## boogie woogie

nema me vise puno na forumu jer me mucnine ubijaju pa pokusavam ne mislit na T i izbjegavat teme vezane za nju....
vama svima zelim sto prije pozitivne ishode i saljem trudnicke vibrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

bubi, bravo za listu, corr: ja sam u Beti ostvarila trudnocu, ne u Pragu  :Wink: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nada0007

evo mene s ponovljenom betom i ona danas iznosi 3702...sad čekamo da vidimo šta imamo poslije Uskrsa...
svim čekalicama koje čega držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*nada* jako lijepa velika beta!

----------


## Aliki

*Nada*, divna beta!
Čekalicama ~~~~~~~

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile:  čestitam na  super beti!!!!!!



> evo mene s ponovljenom betom i ona danas iznosi 3702...sad čekamo da vidimo šta imamo poslije Uskrsa...
> svim čekalicama koje čega držim fige

----------


## *sunisshining*

Bog zene moje... znaci, da javim. Moj 4. AIH nije uspio. 
Ako mi doktor ikad vise spomene AIH mislim da cu poludit.
Sad...zvala sam kliniku da im javim da mi je danas 1dc i onda jos lipih vijesti. Dr ne radi sutra, prekosutra nedilja, u ponediljak sam vec 4dc tako da vjerojatno nista od ovog ciklusa. Ali, fala Bogu, ima vrimena...ufff...
Jel mozda ko imao od vas nekakvu polustimulaciju s klomicima od 5dc (to san negdi citala) ,pa posli koji gonal..? (Znam da se vatam za slamku, ali eto...)
Cestitke na uspjehu * da koga ne izostavim...
A tuznicama veliki hag...

----------


## geronimo

> Bog zene moje... znaci, da javim. Moj 4. AIH nije uspio. 
> Ako mi doktor ikad vise spomene AIH mislim da cu poludit.
> Sad...zvala sam kliniku da im javim da mi je danas 1dc i onda jos lipih vijesti. Dr ne radi sutra, prekosutra nedilja, u ponediljak sam vec 4dc tako da vjerojatno nista od ovog ciklusa. Ali, fala Bogu, ima vrimena...ufff...
> Jel mozda ko imao od vas nekakvu polustimulaciju s klomicima od 5dc (to san negdi citala) ,pa posli koji gonal..? (Znam da se vatam za slamku, ali eto...)
> Cestitke na uspjehu * da koga ne izostavim...
> 
> 
> A tuznicama veliki hag...


Ja sam ti imala stimulaciju 5 dana klomifen dva dana po dvije ampule gonala i još dva dana po jedna ampula gonala...dobili smo 4 lijepe js od kojih su se 3 razvile. Dvije osmostanične su vratili a jedna šestostanična se prestala razvijati. Uglavnom sve je bilo uredno školski sad još čekam betu u četvrtak

----------


## mima32

sunisshining, i ja sam počela sa stimulacijom Klomifenima 5dc prošli IVF i dodali smo Menopur... Dobili smo 1JS, al ja sam i u dugom protokolu dobila 1JS, tako da ti nisam mjerilo što se toga tiče (imam inače 1 jajnik)

----------


## Mary123

Eto mene nema dugo....malo se odmarala pa sada u nove pobjede...u ponedjeljan idem po lijekove...malo ranije nego šta je dogovoreno jer dok.ide na godišnji..al nema veze...
Radila sam sve nalaze ponovno i svi su uredni i zbog toga sam happy...
Suprug i ja u zadnjih mjesec i pol pijemo čaj zdravac pa ćemo vidjeti jel kaj pomoglo..
Svim curama držim fige za ugodne folikometrije,bezbolne punkcije,uspješne transfere i ogromne beturine.... :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

*mary* sretno!!!! I nek bude uspjesno!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
sretno u novim dobitnim pobjedama!!!!!!!



> Eto mene nema dugo....malo se odmarala pa sada u nove pobjede...u ponedjeljan idem po lijekove...malo ranije nego šta je dogovoreno jer dok.ide na godišnji..al nema veze...
> Radila sam sve nalaze ponovno i svi su uredni i zbog toga sam happy...
> Suprug i ja u zadnjih mjesec i pol pijemo čaj zdravac pa ćemo vidjeti jel kaj pomoglo..
> Svim curama držim fige za ugodne folikometrije,bezbolne punkcije,uspješne transfere i ogromne beturine....

----------


## Noemi

Cureee  :Kiss: 
Prije 2dana vraćena su mi 2 dvodnevna embrijica ,mrvice male... evo guramo 2.dpt . 14.4.moram primiti injekciju Decapeptyl-a . Iskusnije cure pitanje za vas- čemu ta injekcija? A betu vadim tek 26.4. !!!
Kako ste mi vi?

----------


## bubekica

Noemi, decapeptyl poslije transfera po nekima poboljsava implantaciju. Sretno!

----------


## klivija

evo, da vam se pridružim. u petak vraćena jedna trodnevna osmostanična mrvica i sad nestrpljivo čekamo...svima puno sreće, velike bete i školske trudnoće

----------


## mirelis

Curke,evo me 14dan nakon inseminacije
..jos nista od bilo kakvi simptoma ,osim bazalna mi jos uvijek 36,9..
Prilicno visoka jel mi inace U ostalim ciklusima nije prelazila 36.6...
Nema ni pms..sta da mislim,sutra cu test... :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

nada prekrasna beta!!!!! Sretno!!!! Čestitam od srca!!!
Puno nas je čekalica! Neka nam zeko donese plusić i lijepu veeeeliku betu!!
Nadjoh jako zanimljive informacije pa da podijelim s vama:


Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:

1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se
2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu
3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota
4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice
5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu
6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice
7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa
8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv
9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija
10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči
11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina


Nakon transfera zametka starog 5 dana događa se sljedeće:

0 dpt...zametak je u stadiju blastociste
1 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz svog omota
2 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice
3 dpt...započinje implantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista polako tone u sluznicu
4 dpt...implantacija se nastavlja kako morula sve dublje tone u sluznicu maternice
5 dpt...morula se u potpunosti ugnijezdila u sluznicu i ima stanice placente i fetusa
6 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv
7 dpt...više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija
8 dpt... više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija
9 dpt... nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina

----------


## žužy

> Eto mene nema dugo....malo se odmarala pa sada u nove pobjede...u ponedjeljan idem po lijekove...malo ranije nego šta je dogovoreno jer dok.ide na godišnji..al nema veze...
> Radila sam sve nalaze ponovno i svi su uredni i zbog toga sam happy...
> Suprug i ja u zadnjih mjesec i pol pijemo čaj zdravac pa ćemo vidjeti jel kaj pomoglo..
> Svim curama držim fige za ugodne folikometrije,bezbolne punkcije,uspješne transfere i ogromne beturine....



Draga *Mary*,nek je ovaj put sretno!

----------


## Mary123

Ljubilica čestitam na trudnoći...sad vidim u potpisu...baš mi je drago...
Žužy hvala,i tebi neka je ovo zadii ali dobitni...
Bubicazubica hvala i sretno...
I svima drugima sretno i držim fige..

----------


## bugaboo

Kod mene od danas na cuvanju 2 mrvice, sad cekamo betu 25.4.....

----------


## Noemi

bugaboo dragaaaa sretnoo!

----------


## Vaki

Meni nikako da krene... Blastice ipak nisu preživjele odmrzavanje. Ova stimulacija je neslavno završila, nismo stigli ni do transfera. :drek:

----------


## bubekica

Ufff Vaki, 2 su bile, zar ne? Koje si ti godiste i kakve su brojke otprilike kod muzevog sgrama? Jel to teza AT ili? Vidim da nije radjen ICSI, ako se dobro sjecam, ti si dobila dosta jajnih stanica, ali samo 2 blastice...

----------


## Vaki

Tako je, bile su dvije (od 6 + 7 nezrelih). Imam 33 god.
Volumen - 1,5 mL
Koncentracija - 15 mill/mL
Pokretljivost - 32%
Morfologija - 4%
Vitalnost - 58%

----------


## bubekica

Da, nije to tako strasan sgram, a nit su tvoje godine visoke, a ocito geneticki materijal nije bio dobar - s obje strane. Zao mi je sto je tako ispalo, nadam se da ce ti iduca stimulacija donije vise, puno vise, srece.
Jesi se dogovorila za iduci postupak?

----------


## frodo

mislim da bi bio red da se i ja malo javim...  :Smile: 

zapravo jako malo idem na komp., ali na tabletu sve redovito pratim, a s njega mi je nespretno pisati

mi smo danas 8+5, mučnine redovite, bez povraćanja, ali stalno onaj bljakasti okus u ustima
prošli petak na pregledu mala srećica je bila 1,63 mm velika  :Zaljubljen: 
prošlu trudnoću sam bila nekako više bezbrižna nego sada, sad sam opreznija i više u strahu dali će sve proći ok :stara trudnica: 

ovo zadnje vrijeme puno je novih trudnica, neka se tako nastavi i dalje

Svima odreda želim sve najbolje, da javljate samo lijepe novosti  :Smile: 
Onima koje nisu uspjele ovaj put, želim puno snage i upornosti za dalje,svakoj od vas doći će i vaših 5 minuta!

*Bubekica, puno pohvala za listu*( ja to nikad ne bi pohvatala  :Smile: )

Pusa!

----------


## Zeljka33

> evo mene s ponovljenom betom i ona danas iznosi 3702...sad čekamo da vidimo šta imamo poslije Uskrsa...
> svim čekalicama koje čega držim fige


Nadooo, super beta  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Normi i klivija, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mrvice i veliku betu

----------


## frodo

*Željka33*, jesi ti vadila 2. betu?

pratim, ali nisam vidjela...ili sam previdjela  :Embarassed:

----------


## Vaki

*Bubi* - Hvala, draga! Nakon Uskrsa krećemo ponovo, no još ne znam koju ćemo terapiju koristiti.

----------


## Ajvi

Vaki, draga, žao mi je, posebno zato što se cijeli taj postupak tako otegnuo, a rezultat nažalost nikakav.  :fige:  da što prije kreneš opet i da to bude ono pravo!
Noemi  :Kiss:  , bugaboo, klivija, neka mrvice ostanu tamo gdje jesu još puno mjeseci.
Svim trudnicama čestitke.

----------


## *sunisshining*

> Ja sam ti imala stimulaciju 5 dana klomifen dva dana po dvije ampule gonala i još dva dana po jedna ampula gonala...dobili smo 4 lijepe js od kojih su se 3 razvile. Dvije osmostanične su vratili a jedna šestostanična se prestala razvijati. Uglavnom sve je bilo uredno školski sad još čekam betu u četvrtak


 i mima32 fala na odgovorima...znaci ipak postoji nacin...nista, nema druge nego u ponediljak potrazit dr-a i zahtjevat na sav glas...

svim curama puno puno sreće!!! i da vas sve sunce jako jako grije (oko srca)...
Bubekica stvarno svaka čast na listi...  :Wink: 
 :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

Joj curke drage pa nije to nikakva mudrost...

----------


## Vaki

Ajvi -  :Kiss:

----------


## bugaboo

> bugaboo dragaaaa sretnoo!


Hvala, i tebi isto :Kiss:

----------


## Zeljka33

> *Željka33*, jesi ti vadila 2. betu?
> 
> pratim, ali nisam vidjela...ili sam previdjela



Vadila sam u utorak i bila je cca 4600, a sljedecu srijedu uzv

----------


## Sara 29.

Evo već je prošlo par dana Bila bojo . Kakva ti je beta sada. Želim ti sreću  :Smile: 



> ne znam gdje mi nestade post, sve u svemu beta 94,2 12pt3d novu betu vadim sutra navecer, moj dragi doktor ne zeli da cekamo do ponedjeljka, pa kaze dodjite vi k meni sutra navecer u ordinaciju da vam je izvadim krv,
> za betu je rekao da je lijepa, a ja, ja sam trenutno tupa od tog stresa vise 
> e sad, cekam rodin analiticki tim da kaze svoje misljenje

----------


## Sara 29.

Cure koje ste to prošle može pomoć?? Što mogu očekivati na prvom razgovoru za MPO? Inače nadam mu se u početkom 5 mjeseca. Kada mogu očekivati prvi postupak? Hvala :Heart:

----------


## Krtica

Saro na prvom razgovoru dr će vam reći ili dati popis svih nalaza koje morate obaviti. Ako ih imate već onda će vam predložiti ili aih ili možda prirodnjak. I aih i prirodni ivf može se odmah ići u sljedećem ciklusu ako imate su papirologiju. Za stimulirani u bolnicama postoji lista čekanja.  Sve ovisi o vašim nalazima. Ti svakako pripremi listu pitanja, pitaj sve što te zanima, sve što ti nije jasno. Koju ste klimiku/bolnicu odabrali velika je stvar. Svatko od njih ima neki svoj redoslijed.  Nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla s ovim tekstom.  :Smile:  Sretnoooooo

----------


## Sara 29.

Hvala ti. :Heart:  Dali imaš neku preporuku za kliniku u Zg? Još samo moram obaviti rtg hsg, ostalo sve imam. Ja imam pcos,menge uredne ,hormoni uredni,osim progesterona malko je nizak. MM oligoasthenozoospermia. Mislim da je to za stimulirani? 




> Saro na prvom razgovoru dr će vam reći ili dati popis svih nalaza koje morate obaviti. Ako ih imate već onda će vam predložiti ili aih ili možda prirodnjak. I aih i prirodni ivf može se odmah ići u sljedećem ciklusu ako imate su papirologiju. Za stimulirani u bolnicama postoji lista čekanja.  Sve ovisi o vašim nalazima. Ti svakako pripremi listu pitanja, pitaj sve što te zanima, sve što ti nije jasno. Koju ste klimiku/bolnicu odabrali velika je stvar. Svatko od njih ima neki svoj redoslijed.  Nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla s ovim tekstom.  Sretnoooooo

----------


## Viki88

Moji dolikuli narasli do 10 i 11 mm i onda 2 dana niti makac   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## klivija

cure, hvala puno na podršci, 
viki 88  - ja sam imala identičnu situaciju i kod neuspješnog AIH-a i sada u IVF-u. Nisam regirala na klomifen, došli tako do 10 mm i ni makac. onda sam dobila siofor i za samo par dana smo došli do 18 mm. a sada nisam baš reagirala na gonal, pa mi je doktorica na kraju povećala dozu. folikuli su rasli puževom brzinom, ja sam već bila na rubu očaja jer sam mislila da do punkcije neću niti doći, ali eto, narasli na kraju, ali smo dobili samo 2 js, jedna je oplođena. puno sreće ti želim, nemoj se obeshrabriti.

----------


## Viki88

> cure, hvala puno na podršci, 
> viki 88  - ja sam imala identičnu situaciju i kod neuspješnog AIH-a i sada u IVF-u. Nisam regirala na klomifen, došli tako do 10 mm i ni makac. onda sam dobila siofor i za samo par dana smo došli do 18 mm. a sada nisam baš reagirala na gonal, pa mi je doktorica na kraju povećala dozu. folikuli su rasli puževom brzinom, ja sam već bila na rubu očaja jer sam mislila da do punkcije neću niti doći, ali eto, narasli na kraju, ali smo dobili samo 2 js, jedna je oplođena. puno sreće ti želim, nemoj se obeshrabriti.


Ma ja sam vec 2 mj na metforminu i evo prvi mj na klomifenu.. Danas me jako l. Jajnik boli ali samo na dodir onako kao da sam se jako lupila u njega pa boli! Neznam kaj je to!

----------


## Viki88

> Ma ja sam vec 2 mj na metforminu i evo prvi mj na klomifenu.. Danas me jako l. Jajnik boli ali samo na dodir onako kao da sam se jako lupila u njega pa boli! Neznam kaj je to!


Malo i desni ali lijevi vise

----------


## geronimo

Cure sa pozitivnom betom...kakve ste imale simptome i jeste li ih uopće imale? Ja evo 10dnt i sutra bi kao po svom ciklusu trebala dobiti. Neću i ako nisam trudna jer uzimam progesteron pa mi to ništa ne znači.
Ja sam više luda od osluškivanja simptoma. Cice me bole već osam dana...onda mislim da prestaju pa me opet bole. Opipavam čelo ujutro i nisam vruća. Znam da to ne znaci nista jer sam bila trudna dva puta i simptomi su bili isti kao PMS ali dosta se toga više ni ne sjeća. Kakva su vaša iskustva. ja imam doma test i sve ga se mislim potrošiti sutra jer vi se realno trebalo već vidjeti a opet nije 100% siguran...Beta mi je preporučena u četvrtak iako je to 17 dana nakon punkcije/ovulacije i ne znam zašto tako kasno uvijek stave. Ako se nešto uhvatilo vidjelo bi se već i sada.

----------


## bila_boja

Osim tog nekakvog filinga da sam u PMS-u, nikakvih drugih simptoma, cak se i grudi bile skroz ispuhale par dana pred betu. Jednom i temperaturu mjerila - bila 36,2. Jedino sto je odskakalo od uobicajenog je sto me oziljak od operacije cudno bockao i skakljao. A dosad ga nikad niti osjetila nisam, i to mi je bas bilo cudno i neobicno. 
Test sam napravila 9pt i bio je negativan, a 10pt je bio pozitivan, a rijec je o 3d embrijima. Sutra bi se to vec definitvno trebalo pokazati i kod tebe, malo su te dugo pustili da cekas betu, bar se meni cini tako. Ako mozes podnijet malo stresa, napravi ga. Meni je test manje stresan nego cekat betu. Anyway, good luck!!!!!

----------


## Noemi

Geronimo a da testic ujutro napraviš?
ja guram tek 3.dnt grrrrr vrijeme bas leti hahahah

----------


## Noemi

Geronimo koi dan su ti vratili? oprosti smuseni sam ,sigurno si vec pisala ranije...

----------


## geronimo

Transfer je bio 3.4 punkcija/ovulacija 31.3. Mislim da ću sutra napraviti test kad ga već imam doma li me trta...

----------


## *sunisshining*

> Transfer je bio 3.4 punkcija/ovulacija 31.3. Mislim da ću sutra napraviti test kad ga već imam doma li me trta...


...mislim da bi se vec tribalo vidit... i drzim fige da je to to!

----------


## ljubilica

*Geronimo* sretno, nadam se da ce biti uranjeni Uskrsnji zeko

----------


## Maybebaby

Cure, imam istu zabrinutost kao geronimo, danas mi je 11 dpt. Transfer je bio 2. dan. Raditi kucni testili ne ili cekati petak za betu?? Simptome nemam nikakve, jedino me povremeno probode oko jajnika. Sutra bi mi trebao biti prvi dan ciklusa.

----------


## geronimo

Ma napraviti ću sutra iako me hvata muka...koliko god želim što prije doznati toliko me strah negativnog rezultata.

----------


## bubekica

*maybebaby i geronimo* sve ovisi sto zelite postici testom, test nije nikakva garancija - bio pozitivan ili negativan. vecina testoca ce na 13-i dan od punkcije pokazati trudnocu ako je ima, ali kazem - vecina. a opet - moze i biti pozitivan test, pa mala beta kasnije i biokemijska. prirodni ciklus vam nema veze s ocekivanim danom m u stimulaciji. m dolazi 15-i dan od punkcije, ponekad ranije, ponekad uz spotting prije, a ponekad uopce ne dodje zbog progesterona koji uzimamo.

----------


## ARIANM

Geronimo ja bi ti reporucila betu. Ja sam je vadila 11dnt iako je na otpusnom pisalo 14dnt. Isla sam samo da vidim nulu jer je pms bio jak od 5dnt,al eto iznenadilo me je  :Smile:

----------


## geronimo

Ako test bude negativan svejedno ću vaditi betu ali 12dnt u utorak. Znam da test zna biti lažno negativan. Meni je bio u mojoj drugoj trudnoći a ono isti taj dan beta 700? Taj put sam vadila na 30 DC. Ta trudnoća nažalost je kasnije loše završila ali tek u 15 tjednu

----------


## PinaColada

Drage moje, evo da se tuspasim kao jos jedna betocekalica. Nakon prvog (neuspjelog) ET u 12. mjesecu prosle god, 11.4. je bio transfer odmrznutih embrica, te u PFC rekose 28.4. Beta.....huh....nadam se da ce biti pozitivna i da ce brzo proci dani do bete....pozz iz Praga!

----------


## geronimo

Evo radila test...negativan. Sutra vadim betu ali naravno da više nemam nikakve nade za ovaj ciklus. sad uopće ne znam kad ću dalje na postupak s obzirom da je Uskrs pred nama...

----------


## mala11111

Drage moje čestitke na velikim betama  :Smile: . Betočekalice sretnoooooo i navijam vam za velike bete!  Ja dam danas radila test nažalost negativan 13dnt tako da sutra idem tek toliko vaditi betu i javim vam. Super ste sve i nastavite samo tako jedna drugu tjesiti puno nam to znači. Pusaa svima

----------


## s_iva

Cure, žao mi je zbog negativnih testića    :Love: 
Svejedno, napravite i betu. Ne želim davati lažne nade (ne bih htjela ni da ih meni netko daje nakon negativnog testa) - nego neka bude sve po PS-u do kraja!

----------


## mala11111

> Cure, žao mi je zbog negativnih testića   
> Svejedno, napravite i betu. Ne želim davati lažne nade (ne bih htjela ni da ih meni netko daje nakon negativnog testa) - nego neka bude sve po PS-u do kraja!


Da draga slazem se s tobom tako ce i biti  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Žao mi je zbog neg. testića cure.. :Love:  :Love: 
I potpis na gornji post,izvadite betu svakak..tko zna..

*s_iva* ,kak si nam ti?

*PinaColada*,nek je sretno!  :fige: 

Mene čeka FET preksutra,ako malac preživi odmrzivanje...uf.

----------


## geronimo

Evo i beta službeno negativna...

----------


## s_iva

Geronimo, žao mi je   :Sad: 

Žužy   :fige:  

Meni bi u čet trebala biti aspiracija (kod dr L), ful stimulacija. Nemam baš puno folikula, ali eto, trudim se.....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## s_iva

Bubekice, u kojoj si nam ti fazi?

----------


## ARIANM

Geronimo  :Love:  :Love:  jesi li javila u Vg? Šta oni kažu što dalje?

Pinacolada, žužy,s-iva  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## geronimo

ma nisam jer mi je beta određena za četvrtak...javiti ću im sutra. Nemam pojma dali i je praksa ići odma sa novom stimulacijom. Ja se ne bi odmarala ispucala bi još ta dva puta koja imam a ako to ne upali bi odustala. Imam jedno dijete i ako nemože ne želim glavom ko zid. Mislim ne želim se još pomiriti da će biti jedino ali pomalo sam zbunjena zašto mi toliko treba kad sam dvije trudnoće prirodno ostvarila...

----------


## dreamgirl

*geronimo* stvarno mi je zao zbog negativne bete, znam da nije lako. Svi bi mi rado da nam netko da odgovore na pitanje koja imamo, no na zalost odgovora nema.
 Koliko ja znam nakon stimulacije se radi pauza do nove stimulacija, moze jedino IVF u prirodnom ciklusu.

----------


## ARIANM

Geronimo ja sam isto imala dvije prirodne trudnoce i imam sina, a trebalo mi je sad 7 postupaka do poz. bete. Samo javi u Vg ja sam isto zvala ranije. Sretno dalje!

----------


## Aliki

Žao mi je za negativne testove i bete  :Sad: 
Nas čeka punkcija pa me zanima koju uputnicu i s kojom šifrom treba mm donijeti? Jer vidim da je napisano N46, a za spermiogram je uputna dijagnoza strilitas masculina. Nekako mi sumnjivo da je to dobro za postupak pa da ga znam na vrijeme poslati natrag po novu.

----------


## Maybebaby

Zao mi je zbog neg beta  :Sad:  odlucila sam ne raditi testic, cekat cu petak. Nakon citanja svih postova dobrih i losih iskustva, odlucila sam cekati... Ako bude neg ne znam bi li isla ponovno. Ovo je toliki stres.

----------


## Inesz

Geronimo, kod vas se radi o sekundarnoj neplonosti. To stanje sekundarne neplodnosti, kada par već ima dijete/djecu, a ne može ponovno začeti i/ili imati dijete, prilično je često.

Ako bi se odlučila na nastavak liječenja, za stimulirani ciklus liste čekanja u našim klinikama dulje su od 6 mjeseci.

----------


## geronimo

Znam da se radi o sekundarnoj neplodnosti...provjeriti ću sa bolnicom dali je potrebno toliko čekati...

----------


## Aliki

Ponavljam pitanje... Šifra i ostalo za sg za ivf.




> Žao mi je za negativne testove i bete 
> Nas čeka punkcija pa me zanima koju uputnicu i s kojom šifrom treba mm donijeti? Jer vidim da je napisano N46, a za spermiogram je uputna dijagnoza strilitas masculina. Nekako mi sumnjivo da je to dobro za postupak pa da ga znam na vrijeme poslati natrag po novu.

----------


## mala11111

I mom mm je isto bila ta šifra i dijagnoza i sve je bilo ok postupak odrađen  :Smile: 





> Ponavljam pitanje... Šifra i ostalo za sg za ivf.

----------


## Šiškica

Kad si u postupku i muž daje uzorak ne treba ti zasebna uptnica .. sve ti to ide draga na tvoju za IVF/ISCI!!

druga priča je kad je riječ o kontoli sgrama!!

----------


## bubekica

Nisam sigurna da je u svim klinikama tako, postavi pitanje na temi klinike u kojoj se lijecis.

----------


## bubicazubica

cure..žao mi je zbog negativne bete..samo naprijed i ne dajte se obeshrabriti!!!!!
žužy... :rock:  navijamo za tebe!!!!

----------


## njanja1

Dobro jutro drage moje,nisam pratila danima ni virkala pa neznam ni sta se desava  :Sad: ,ja jos cekam nalaz od kiretaze,los nam je nalaz iz pilz labora,imam neku masu n´bakterija neznam ni ja vise sta sve ima,cepici i krema 6 dana,ciklusi su mi izludili,visé nista neznam,trebala sam poceti sa intralipidom al vise neznam ni kad trebam dobit,jel ovo bila prava menga ili samo reakcija na kiretazu...
sve nesto bezveze...radujem se putovanju kuci za uskrs...bar 5 dana necu na nista mislit...
svim tuznicama zagrljaj  :Kiss:

----------


## mala11111

Aliki ja sam na SD i teba mi uputnica za mm isto N46 strilitas masculina ali možda ovisi od klinike do klinike.

----------


## kika222

Noemi samo strpljivo, proći će i to :Smile:  a onda nadam se velika brojčica :Smile:  
arian m je trudna koliko znam :Smile: 
Geronimo, maybebaby :Love: 
Svim čekalicama a posebno dragoj žužy sretno!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Krtica

Geronimo  :Love: . Baš mi krivo!

----------


## mostarka86

Geronimo, žao mi je  :Sad: 

Nisam bila odavno, pa ne mogu sve pohvatati, ali želim da pošaljem svim tužnicama zagrljaj, onaj najjači, a sretnicama uputiti iskrenu čestitiku.
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibre za sve što je potrebno.

----------


## bubaba

Cure evo danas sam vadila betu 13. dan nakon transfera i brojčica je 414.4

Žužy moja, od srca ti želim svu sreću ovog svijeta  :Heart:

----------


## mala11111

Evo javljam vam i službeno da je beta negativna i u utorak idem na dogovor za dalje. A sve čekalice sretnoooo i nek vam bete budu ogromnee.

----------


## ARIANM

Bubaba čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## lulu79

Pozdrav svima i sretno u iscekivanju bete i da vam vrijeme sto brze prodje ,......tuznicama   :Love:  cestitke svima na pozitivnim betama i drzim fige za pravilno duplanje,.....ja sam juce imala transfer,...u pfc-u u Pragu,....sada uzivamo u gradu jos par dana,poslije se nadam da ce vrijeme brzo prolaziti do bete,....svima ostalima koje se sprmaju u postupak  :fige:

----------


## ARIANM

Mala11111 zao mi je zbog bete i nek je sretno dalje.

----------


## Loly

*Bubaba* srećo čestitam  :Very Happy:  Sve znaš  :Heart: 
Tužnicama veliki zagrljaj, doći će i vaše vrijeme!
*Žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan FET  :Kiss:

----------


## mala11111

Bubaba čestitke od srca i nek beta rasteeeee. ARIANM nema predaje idemo dalje ponovo  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*bubaba*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## funky

Bubaba cestitam!!!!!!
tuznicama zelim da sto prije skupe snagu za dalje,nema predaje!!!
Zuzy, sve ti zelim ka i sebi...sretno i neka ovaj put stvarno bude dobitan!!

----------


## Krtica

Čestitke Bubaba!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 
Mala glavu gore!! Žao mi je. Ufff znam sve taj osjećaj.  :Love:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Bubaba - baš sam sretna zbog tebe! Uživaj!!!!
Zuzy - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra.

Ja sutra imam zakazanu histeroskopiju. Hmmm

----------


## libertas8

*Krtica* i ja sam u skoli  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Bubaba cestitam!!!
Mala zao mi je.

----------


## Sara 29.

Pitah svoju ginekologicu da mi prepiše klomifene,možda se uz njih desi trudnoća. Kaže da nije problem u meni i da ih ne može propisati. Mojoj poznanici propisali iako je sve u redu sa njom.(ne ta ista ginekologica)poznanica je u Njemačkoj. A meni je malo progesteron nizak 17, 7 . Dali mi ga je ipak trebala propisati?

----------


## bubekica

*sara 29.* socijalni ginekolozi ne bi trebali davati klomifen, klomifen sluzi za stimulaciju jajnika i potrebna je posebna kontrola za vrijeme stimulacije, za sto je potrebno znanje i iskustvo mpo lijecnika.
niza progesteron vadjen u 2. fazi ciklusa ukazuje na mogucnost anovulacije.
obzirom da tvoj suprug ima dijagnozu ne vidim zasto bi klomifenom poticala stvaranje vise folikula na jajnicima (superovulaciju).

----------


## Sara 29.

Ma znam,sve mi to jasno. Ali eto ako budem imala "superovulaciju"  :Smile:  možda se koji zdravi spermić uhvati . Ah ja i moj optimizam.

----------


## mala11111

> Čestitke Bubaba!!!!!!  
> Mala glavu gore!! Žao mi je. Ufff znam sve taj osjećaj.


Da draga tako i idem nema predaje idemo dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Evo da se i ja javim iz svoje agonije, bojala sam se ista pricati unaprijed,al evo ohrabrilo me danas :Smile: 
U ponedjeljak 11dpt napravim test i +, ali obzirom da to jos nije kao sigurno, smirilo me malo, do danas kad
nisam izdrzala i otisla izvaditi betu u Breyer i ono 13dpt 885,20 :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Super mjestopodsuncem!!!!!
Super bubaba!!!!! 
Da nam je sve više ovako lijepih vijesti!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sara 29.

Aaaaa Mjestopodsuncem.. Čestitam. Sad uživaj  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*mjestopodsuncem* zaboravila si nas podsjetiti da je rijec o dvodnevnom embriju  :Smile:  oooogrooooomna beta!

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> *mjestopodsuncem* zaboravila si nas podsjetiti da je rijec o dvodnevnom embriju  oooogrooooomna beta!


Nisam znala da ima razlike koliko je star embrij?! Mozda glupo al evo nisam pojma imala

Hvala vam cure puno i svima zelim upravo ovo sto se meni desilo od srca :Smile:

----------


## bubaba

Drage moje cure od srca vam hvala na čestitkama. U četvrtak ću ponoviti betu. Nadam se da će biti dobra. 

Geronimo , žao mi je 
Mala 111111, žao mi je drži se. Biti će bolje vjeruj mi 
Anka sretno ti i čujemo se. 
Mjestopodsuncem čestitam, divna je beta. Bome imamo po čemu pamtiti današnji datum. 

Svim drugim curama koje nisam spomenula držim fige i želim svu sreću ovog svijeta.

----------


## bubekica

> Nisam znala da ima razlike koliko je star embrij?! Mozda glupo al evo nisam pojma imala
> 
> Hvala vam cure puno i svima zelim upravo ovo sto se meni desilo od srca


pa naravno da ima razlike, ako je 13dpt 2-dnevnog ili 13dpt 5-dnevnog embrija, to je 3 dana razlike u razvoju  :Wink:

----------


## bugaboo

Mjestopodsuncem cestitam, jako lijepa beta!

----------


## Noemi

mjestopodsuncem divnaaaa Beta!!!!!

----------


## libertas8

:Very Happy:  mjestopodsucem čestitam!!!!!

Moja tmp je 37,8 na utrićima

----------


## Stena

Mjestopodsuncem daješ nam nadu....betica je super....čestitam.

Kod mene punkcija bila u pon. dobili 7 stanica,zvala danas gore na dvjema se vidi oplodnja,transfer (ako ga bude) u četvrtak.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## PinaColada

Drage forumasice, iskrene cestitke na velikim betama!
Betocekalice, drzim fige da nastavimo niz ovih velikih beta :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Mjestopodsuncem,bubaba,prekrasno  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  čestitam od sveg srca!
Jooj cure,nek se lijepe vijesti tak nastave  :pivo: 
I,fala na vibrama za sutra!  :Kiss: 
anka,~~~~~~~~~~ nek sve dobro prođe,drž se.

----------


## Krtica

> *Krtica* i ja sam u skoli


Jao pa šta je to kod nas prosvjetitara. Nas je ovdje  najviše. Gdje god zaplivamu ovim mpo vodama naleti na kolegice. Moj muž se već zeza da je to od krede. Heheheeeeee

----------


## Krtica

*Anka* sretno sutra!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## smarija

Curama cestitam na pozitivnim betama ,a tuznicama saljem veliki  :Love:

----------


## aprilili

Bubaba i Mjestopodsuncem cestitke na lijepim betama  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Tuznicama saljem veliki zagrljaj :Love:  i puno puno srece sljedeci put!!!
Kod mene od danas na cuvanju dvije trodnevne osmostanicne mrvice  :štrika:

----------


## ljubilica

*Bubaba* i *mjestopodsuncem* od  :Heart:  cestitke. Mjestopodsuncem sve isto kao kod mene, samo sto ja nemam nikakve mucnine. Nadam se da ni nebudem.
Nasoj dragoj *anki* sutra sretno na histeroskopiji. Nek zahvat bude korak blize cilju
Cure svima vam zelim uspjesne punkcije, transfere, bete i trudnoce kao krunu naseg truda 
********************************** saljem trudnicke prasine, ne moze stetiti  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Anka sretno sutra!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Very Happy:  bubaba i mjestopodsuncem-iskrene čestitke!!!!!!!!!!

anki nek je sretno...drž se!!!!!!!!!
žužy...samo naprijed mala!!!!!!!!
mala-žao mi je...ali ne daj se!!!!!
lulu-vibramo za dobitnu kombinaciju!!!!!!!

----------


## Maybebaby

Mjestopodsuncem cestitam od srca :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Stena jesi zvala danas? Tek sam sad primjetila da smo mi u istoj klinicí i iz istog grada  :Smile:

----------


## Stena

Jesam zvala sam,sutra transfer dvije četverostanične mrvice. :Smile: 
 Još su se dvije probudile,one će gurati do blastice,pa možda bude i smrzlića  :fige:

----------


## Krtica

Super Stena!!! :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
vibramo za tebe!!!!!



> Jesam zvala sam,sutra transfer dvije četverostanične mrvice.
>  Još su se dvije probudile,one će gurati do blastice,pa možda bude i smrzlića

----------


## bubekica

konacno da i ja napisem, toliko sam vam duzna.
danas sam sluzbeno vadila svoju nulu, iako sam prokrvarila jos u nedjelju, 15-i dan od punkcije, nakon nekoliko negativnih testova. ovaj postupak za nas je bila prava katastrofa. 2 mjeseca sam bila na strogoj lowcarb prehrani i pila sam inofolic - sto se pokazalo super jer smo dobili 8 oocita, sve zrele i lijepe (stimulacija gonalima, nas standard). ali...
suprugov prvi uzorak - nula spermija. drugi uzorak - kad smo napustali laboratorij - 2 pronadjena spermija. nismo se nadali transferu. 2 dana kasnije - lijepo iznenadjenje - u centrifugati pronadjeno nesto spermija i svih 8 oocita je stavljeno u oplodnju (ICSI). 2-i dan nakon punkcije docekala su nas 4 embrija - 3 4-stanicna i 1 2-stanicni, vracena su 2 bolja, ostala 2 su pustena do 5-og dana, nazalost nisu se razvili. 2tjedno cekanje pocinje savrseno. osjecam da je tijelo spremno za trudnocu, grudi bole, temperatura je visoka, cervix nisko i tvrd, sve po p.s.-u. 12-i dan od punkcije radim test, uvjerena da sam trudna. nista, negativan. tjesim se da je rano, ali drugi dan krece spotting, testovi i dalje negativni, 2 dana kasnije krece jako krvarenje. danas beta 0.
plan za dalje - suprug uzv testisa i ponavljanje sgrama, ja kontrola pocetkom iduceg ciklusa. idemo dalje.

----------


## bubicazubica

:Sad:  žao mi je..
ali...nema predaje!!!



> konacno da i ja napisem, toliko sam vam duzna.
> danas sam sluzbeno vadila svoju nulu, iako sam prokrvarila jos u nedjelju, 15-i dan od punkcije, nakon nekoliko negativnih testova. ovaj postupak za nas je bila prava katastrofa. 2 mjeseca sam bila na strogoj lowcarb prehrani i pila sam inofolic - sto se pokazalo super jer smo dobili 8 oocita, sve zrele i lijepe (stimulacija gonalima, nas standard). ali...
> suprugov prvi uzorak - nula spermija. drugi uzorak - kad smo napustali laboratorij - 2 pronadjena spermija. nismo se nadali transferu. 2 dana kasnije - lijepo iznenadjenje - u centrifugati pronadjeno nesto spermija i svih 8 oocita je stavljeno u oplodnju (ICSI). 2-i dan nakon punkcije docekala su nas 4 embrija - 3 4-stanicna i 1 2-stanicni, vracena su 2 bolja, ostala 2 su pustena do 5-og dana, nazalost nisu se razvili. 2tjedno cekanje pocinje savrseno. osjecam da je tijelo spremno za trudnocu, grudi bole, temperatura je visoka, cervix nisko i tvrd, sve po p.s.-u. 12-i dan od punkcije radim test, uvjerena da sam trudna. nista, negativan. tjesim se da je rano, ali drugi dan krece spotting, testovi i dalje negativni, 2 dana kasnije krece jako krvarenje. danas beta 0.
> plan za dalje - suprug uzv testisa i ponavljanje sgrama, ja kontrola pocetkom iduceg ciklusa. idemo dalje.

----------


## bugaboo

Bubekice zao mi je, ali kao sto sama kazes idemo dalje :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

hvala cure, nema zaljenja, samo sam htjela podijeliti iskustvo  :Wink:

----------


## PinaColada

> hvala cure, nema zaljenja, samo sam htjela podijeliti iskustvo


Ma bubekica, svaka cast! Primjer si za sve ostale trudilice  :Wink: 

puno vise srece prvi sljedeci put :Kiss: **

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Bubek, puno snage i vjere ti zelim i sto prije da ti to gorko iskustvo zamjeni velika sreca...

----------


## Zeljka33

Evo jutros bila na prvi uzv i vidjela "malog čovjeka" i kuca mu srce  :Smile: 
I ipak je jedan , nisu dva  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

> Evo jutros bila na prvi uzv i vidjela "malog čovjeka" i kuca mu srce 
> I ipak je jedan , nisu dva


Divno  :Heart: 
*Bubek*  :Kiss:

----------


## geronimo

Čestitam svim novim trudnicama i želim svu sreću čekalicama.
Slijedeći ciklus idemo na prirodni ivf...zapisana sam za stimulaciju tek u sedmom pa da iskoristim vrijeme do toga.

----------


## s_iva

Bubek - zagrljaj!

----------


## Mary123

Pozz curke...ja bila u ponedjeljak u Petrovoj i nisam dobila lijekove...nalaz štitnjače mi je povišen i sad sam naručena kod endokrinologa...neznam da ću uspjeti riješiti sve do 10.05. kad je očekivana m i početak postupka....
Iskreno već sam luda od svih tih nalaza,papira,doktora i putovanja....

----------


## bubaba

Žao mi je bebekice..pošaljem ti sutra paketić. 
Željkice  :Klap:

----------


## riba76

bubekica.... a bemu miša, žao mi je.
idemo dalje, kak si i rekla :hug:

----------


## ljubilica

*Bubekice* saljem zagrljaj!!! Znam da cete uspjeti!
*Mary123* a bemu misa, sad jos i to... Kolika je vrijednost nalaza? Pretpostavljam da je tsh povisen?

----------


## Šiškica

Bubekice  :Love:

----------


## Frćka

*Bubek* hrabra ženo!  :Love:

----------


## Majuška

*Bubi*, žao mi je hebemu miša! Hrabro dalje kao i do sada
Svi mislimo na vas



*Željkice*, čestitam!!

----------


## Vaki

Bubekice  :Love: 
Žužy  :fige:

----------


## Krtica

*Bubekice* jako te grlim!!!  :Love:   kako se kaže, što nas ne ubije, to nas ojača!! Mi smo jake fakat jakeeee žene!!! Glava gore!! Svi smo zajedno!!
Kako misliš cerviks niskoi tvrd!  :Confused: Jes išla kod dr na pregled? temperatura u slučaju trudnoće povišena? Ev već idem po toplomjer.

----------


## bubekica

Cerviks mi je uvijek dok je progesteron visok, tvrd i nisko, kad m treba doci bude mekan i visoko, to sama odredjujem prilikom stavljanja utrogestana.

----------


## bugaboo

Evo objasnjenja koje sam nasla na netu:

_Položaji cerviksa
_
_Položaj i tekstura cerviksa  se mijenja tijekom ciklusa. Tijekom menstrualnog krvarenja, cerviks se  spušta, tvrd je i pomalo se otvara kako bi se otpustila krv. Na dodir će  vas podsjećat na vrh nosa._
_Nakon završetka menstrualnog krvarenja, cerviks ostaje nisko i ostaje tvrd, a otvor prema maternici se polako zatvara._
_Kako se ovulacija bliži, tako se cerviks podiže i postaje mekši i vlažniji._
_Pri  samom početku ovulacije, cerviks na dodir podsjeća na usne i otvara se  kako bi omogućio protok sperme. Ponekad se može činiti da je nestao, a  to znači da je postao toliko mekan da se stopio sa zidovima vagine i  podignuo toliko visoko da ga ne možete dohvatiti prstima. Ovo je vaše  najplodnije razdoblje i savršeno vrijeme da probate začeti._
_Nakon  ovulacije cerviks se iznova spušta i postaje čvršći, opet podsjeća na  vrh nosa. Otvor će se smanjiti. Ovo se može dogoditi odmah nakon  ovulacije, ali i nekoliko sati ili nekoliko dana poslije ovulacije._
_Ako  je došlo do začeća, cerviks se podiže i postaje mekši. Otvor se polako  zatvara. Trebate imati na umu da je ovo drugačije kod svake žene i nije potpuno pouzdan pokazatelj trudnoće.


_

----------


## žužy

bubek,sve znaš..a prestat će valjda jednom i ti problemi...
s_iva,sretno sutra!
Mary,grlim!
Zeljka,bravo za srćeko malo  :Very Happy: 
Vaki,  :Kiss: 

A ja od danas čuvam jednog malog 4.-staničnog smrzlića  :Heart:

----------


## funky

Bubekice,zao mi je,nadam se da ce slijedeci pokusaj biti dobitan!
Zeljka,cestitam,super vijest,meni uzv sutra,trema...

----------


## Stena

_Bubekice tu si za sve nas! Hrabra žena,uskoro majka,kraljica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hvala ti na tome.Od srca ti želim da sljedeći postupak bude dobitan....iššš iššš sve loše 
_
Kako pijete duphaston,mislim u kojim razmacima,tipa 7:00-12:00-19:00??

----------


## Zeljka33

Bubekice, za sljedeci put da bude uspjesan!
Žužy, za velikuuuu betuuuu!
Funky za uzv i sve ce biti ok!

----------


## bubekica

> _Bubekice tu si za sve nas! Hrabra žena,uskoro majka,kraljica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hvala ti na tome.Od srca ti želim da sljedeći postupak bude dobitan....iššš iššš sve loše 
> _
> Kako pijete duphaston,mislim u kojim razmacima,tipa 7:00-12:00-19:00??


Svakih 8h!

----------


## zdravka82

Bubekice draga saljem ti veliki zagrljaj!! Drzi se! 

I svim ostalim tuznicama veliki zagrljaj!
Cekalicama saljem vibrice za lijepu betu!!

----------


## Sara 29.

Žužy puno puno sreće da se mrvica uhvati . Ti si moja Karlovčanka  :Grin:

----------


## žužy

Aj Sara,kaj zbilja?  :lool:   :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bubek bas mi je zao  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## libertas8

Draga Mary razumijem te potpuno, ja isto imam problem s TSH koji je povišen! Doktori mi vise od 2 godine nisu pogodili pravu dozu hormona, počela sam piti sok od aronije i nakon 3 tjedna dobila ok TSH od 2.2 (bio je 3.6). Probaj mozda pomogne i tebi  :Smile: 




> Pozz curke...ja bila u ponedjeljak u Petrovoj i nisam dobila lijekove...nalaz štitnjače mi je povišen i sad sam naručena kod endokrinologa...neznam da ću uspjeti riješiti sve do 10.05. kad je očekivana m i početak postupka....
> Iskreno već sam luda od svih tih nalaza,papira,doktora i putovanja....

----------


## libertas8

Bubekica iduci put ce sigurno bit dobitni! Drzi se!  :Love:

----------


## Sara 29.

Piše kod tebe kc. Pa valjda onda jesi, samo ja nisam baš u kc nego okolica :D

----------


## Krtica

> _Ako  je došlo do začeća, cerviks se podiže i postaje mekši. Otvor se polako  zatvara. 
> _


Vidiš, vidiš... to sam i ja skužila da ima razlike. Bome kod mene je sve tvrdo i nisko. Znači 0 bodova .

----------


## theorema

Bubekice žao mi je..mislim na tebe  :Kiss:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Very Happy: 
čestitam!!!!!!!



> Evo jutros bila na prvi uzv i vidjela "malog čovjeka" i kuca mu srce 
> I ipak je jedan , nisu dva

----------


## bubicazubica

:Very Happy: 
...čuvaj ga dobro!!!!!




> A ja od danas čuvam jednog malog 4.-staničnog smrzlića

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bubekice* - uistinu si hrabra! Želim vam puno uspjeha i savršenu trudnoću - i to jako brzo!!!!!!! Ja sam sve nestrpljivija, i vjerujem da si i ti.... Ali imaš pravi stav!!!!!!!!!

*Žužy* - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ za veliku betu za koji dan! Uživaj!!!

Hvala vam na lijepim željama - i moram reći da je ta histeroskopija bila najgore iskustvo ikad. Trpila sam jake bolove, grčeve i jedva sam izdržala, a trajalo je 30 minuta. Otvor iz cerviksa prema maternici je bio tako uzak da dok s histeroskopom (kamericom) od 5,5 mm nije uspio ući, tako da ga je zarezao nakon što se 10 minuta probijao. Užas. Bila sam jako blizu odustajanja.... Oblijo me hladan znoj, tlak mi je pao,... Nakon zahvata je malo falilo da povratim,... sestre se zabrinule jer sam bila blijeda kao krpa. Nisam prošla HSG, ali po čitanju iskustava nekih cura, ovo je bilo jako slično. Budući da je rađena dijagnostička histero nisu mi dali niti lokalnu anesteziju, niti ikakve tablete protiv bolova niti Normabel. Doktor je i nakon zahvata tvrdio da me nije šta imalo boljeti - da histeroskopija boli manje nego uzimanje uzorka za papa-test. Uzeo je uzorak za histološku analizu, a za dva tjedna je nalaz.

----------


## žužy

krtice,naglasak je na činjenicu da gore napisano,u vezi položaja cervixa,nije pravilo za sve.
I moj grlić je bio nisko,tvrd..sve se nešto stislo u nutra da sam skoro jedva utriće nagurala.A bila sam trudna.

Sara,i ja sam iz okolice Kc,al sad živim u gradu.  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> Žužy puno puno sreće da se mrvica uhvati . Ti si moja Karlovčanka





> Aj Sara,kaj zbilja?


Curke i ja sam vam u Karlovcu...
*
Bubekice* draga moja....sve znaš....

----------


## žužy

Joj anka,pa da poludiš...  :Sad: 
Mislila sam na tebe jučer.
Žao mi je da te tako bolelo,i nadam se da je sva ta bol vrijedela .Nek FET dođe što prije i bude uspješan!  :Kiss:

----------


## Krtica

Joj Anka baš mi žao što si se toliko napatila. Sada je to iza tebe. Nek nalaz bude najbolji mogući!! Nek uskoro i mrvica bude u tvojoj buši!!!!

----------


## bubekica

Anka gdje si radila histero?
Moja je isto trebala biti samo dijagnosticka pa sam svejedno bila u opcoj anesteziji... Sto kazu na taj "los" endometrij? Zasto nisu napravili kiretazu?

----------


## Frćka

*Žužy* :fige:  :Heart: 
Joj *Anka* neka ti ovo bude zadnja bol i fizička i psihička!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Prije same histeroskopije sam bila na super dugom i kvalitetnom 3d-UZV gdje je dok utvrdio da je sve u najboljem redu. I da se i ruka ne operira ako je zdrava - tako i da nema potrebe raditi operativnu histeroskopiju kad je sve u najboljem redu, tako mi je objasnio. Našao je mali miomčić od 8,4 mm - ali koji nije niti blizu endometrija niti je lociran na način da ičemu smeta. Tako da ga nije dirao. I to je razlog što nije radio operativnu histeroskopiju. A kiretaža nije bila opcija jer mi je endometrij jučer bio trolinijski, ali samo 3,3 mm debljine. 

Ne znam kaj da velim... Napisao je da je endometrij "nešto neravan".  I rekao da je to nezabrinjavajuće (a taj dok koji mi je radio zahvat je naš lokalni MPO-doktor i prošao je specijalizaciju u Petrovoj). Čak je dao do znanja da se ne slaže sa stavom mog dr. u Petrovoj i da ovo nisam morala prolaziti.

U otpusnom pismu je štedio riječi... Ali za vrijeme zahvata dosta je objašnjavao - i rekao da je odstranio epitel koji je vjerojatno bio razlog što je dr. R. iz Petrove tvrdio da je endometrij neravan. I da je probio put u maternicu jer nije mogao proći,.... To je sve komentirao za vrijeme zahvata ali nije napisao.... Hmm. Čak sam ja gledala to sve na ekranu - u boji  :Cool: 

A to što mi nije ništa dao za bolove - on tvrdi da me ništa nije moglo boljeti (?!?!?!?), ali vjerojatno je pitanje štednje. Od 1.4 su uveli tzv. "dnevnu bolnicu", a do tada se zbog histeroskopije u bolnici ležalo 3 dana... Ja sam nakon 2 sata išla doma.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

E da - rekao je da dijagnostička histeroskopija ima učinka jer čista iritacija gornjeg sloja endometrija dovodi do njegove aktivacije/oživljavanja i bolje implantacije.....

A sad - da li je to tako ili ne....

*Cure* - uistinu se nadam da je ovo imalo koristi - i da će dr. R. biti zadovoljan - a ne da opet odgodi transfer i da ovo moram ponovo prolaziti. Ne znam da li bi se usudila....

----------


## bubekica

*anka* i ja sam 2h nakon operacije isla doma bez obzira na anesteziju... kako to da zahvat nisi radila u petrovoj, kod doktora koji ju je i preporucio? oprosti sto sam negativna, ne svidja mi se ovo - prosla si mucenje, a cini mi se nizasto.
ovo za manju ozljedu povrsinskog sloja je tocno.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Nadam se da nije bilo nizašto... 
Nisam to radila u Zagrebu jer mi je ovako bilo jednostavnije, a mislila sam da je svejedno gdje radim histeroskopiju. Pitala sam svog doktora da li to mogu kod sebe u gradu odraditi, a on je rekao da mogu. Dosta mi je putovanja do Zagreba, izostanaka s posla, troškova,...

----------


## s_iva

Anka, i ja se nadam da tu bol i strah nisi prolazila ni za što, i da će nagrada doći!

Žužy, dobro čuvaj maloga!  BTW, ja mislila da si ti iz Koprivnice!

Frćka, u kojoj si nam ti fazi?

Željka, bravo za   :Heart: 

Jutos sam imala aspiraciju, i dobili smo 6 js.

----------


## žužy

s_iva,  :Very Happy:  za tulum,neka bude pravi party! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
p.s. Strašna,ja sam iz Koprivnice,a tako sam shvatila i da je Sara,po smajliću.
Sara,riješi dilemu  :lool:

----------


## bubekica

*s_iva* saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tulipan83

pozdrav curke!!!  FET obavljen jutros, na čuvanju su dvije osmostanične mrvicee, beta 2.5!!

----------


## snupi

ja sam histero radila u petrovoj ali i laparo skupa , da istina je dva dana sam bila tamo i 3 dan se islo doma. Moje je rađeno pod anestezijom i nisam nista  osjetila, zao mi je kaj si morala takvu dramu proci. Žužy i Iva za plus.

----------


## mala11111

s_iva predivnoooo

----------


## Strašna

> Nadam se da nije bilo nizašto... 
> Nisam to radila u Zagrebu jer mi je ovako bilo jednostavnije, a mislila sam da je svejedno gdje radim histeroskopiju. Pitala sam svog doktora da li to mogu kod sebe u gradu odraditi, a on je rekao da mogu. Dosta mi je putovanja do Zagreba, izostanaka s posla, troškova,...


Žao mi je što je bilo bolno! I mene slijedeci tjedan čeka histeroskopija. I ja ju neću radit u Zg vec u svom gradu. (PŽ) Za sad mi je rečeno da će bit pod općom anestezijom, detalje ću još vidjet!



> s_iva,  za tulum,neka bude pravi party! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> p.s. Strašna,ja sam iz Koprivnice,a tako sam shvatila i da je Sara,po smajliću.
> Sara,riješi dilemu


OoooO onda sam ja pobrkala...sorry....
I mislila sam da si ti iz Koprivnice, pa me i zbunilo..heh  :Smile:

----------


## TinaH

Pozdrav curke..evo mene slabo se javljam malo sam u guzvi ali vas skicnem..zelim puno srece svima, a bubekici i svim tuznima saljdm zagrljaj..ljubim vas sve!  :Kiss: 

Bila sam danas kod doktora cita je puknulaaaa..jeeeeee sad ceka M i napokon inseminaciju..  :Smile: 
daj mi recite ja vise neznam kak da pijem duphastone,pijem ih kao za reguliranjemenge i pila sam ih od 19.dc 2*1 pet dana i nisu mi menge bile bas redovite sad zbog ciste sam ih pila od 16.dc 3*1 deset dana i dobila mengu 3dana poslje zadnje tocno na 28dc e sad je otisla cista ja vise neznam kak pit mog ginkca njje bilo bio neki na zamjeni on kaze od 16.dc za reguliranje sad vise neznam sta bi napravila..i bojim se da mi one nenaprave cistu..nekak si mislim ak je trebala bit ovulacija pocnem ih pit i one ju sprijece i onds taj folikul nepukne neg naraste sad neznam jel to moze bit? Daj te savjet totalnosam zbunjena nebih opet dosla a ono opet cista?  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

> Anka, i ja se nadam da tu bol i strah nisi prolazila ni za što, i da će nagrada doći!
> 
> Žužy, dobro čuvaj maloga!  BTW, ja mislila da si ti iz Koprivnice!
> 
> Frćka, u kojoj si nam ti fazi?
> 
> Željka, bravo za  
> 
> Jutos sam imala aspiraciju, i dobili smo 6 js.


Za tulumcinu pravu!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Evo ja cekam u redu za briseve, ginicka papa jer je sutra veliki petak pa da nadoknadi! Akcija pocetkom petog nadam se i jedva cekam! :Very Happy:

----------


## Sara 29.

hahaha ja sam iz okolice Karlovca.tu bed  :Smile:  nema veze svejedno ti želim svu sreću svijeta  :Smile: 



> s_iva,  za tulum,neka bude pravi party! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> p.s. Strašna,ja sam iz Koprivnice,a tako sam shvatila i da je Sara,po smajliću.
> Sara,riješi dilemu

----------


## žužy

> hahaha ja sam iz okolice Karlovca.tu bed  nema veze svejedno ti želim svu sreću svijeta


 :Laughing: 
Jao mi ko neke blondi iz vica..
Oznaka za Karlovac je Ka  :Aparatic: 
 A ja pak mislila da si ti namjerno krivo napisala.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Sara 29.

:lool: , koji blam  :Embarassed:  s moje strane. zabrijala ja totalno

----------


## Stena

I ja betočekalica! Vraćeno 3 embrija,dva vrlo dobra i jedan loš. A sad dalje kako bude.

----------


## funky

Evo prvi uzv sa 5+6, naziru se pocetni otkucaji...sretna sam...
svima u postupcima puno srece,mora uspjeti jednom!!!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
čestitam!!!!!!



> Evo prvi uzv sa 5+6, naziru se pocetni otkucaji...sretna sam...
> svima u postupcima puno srece,mora uspjeti jednom!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Funky cestitam!!!

Svim betocekalicama drzim fige~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Maybebaby

sutra vadim betu....danas me probada u trbuhu i napuhan je, tko zna zašto, trudim se ne razmišljati previše... nada umire posljednja :D

----------


## libertas8

*Maybebaby* sretno sutra!!!!

----------


## PinaColada

Stena, 3 vracena? Pa jel to mnogo??

Maybebaby sretno sutea, drimo fige  :Wink: ))

----------


## funky

> sutra vadim betu....danas me probada u trbuhu i napuhan je, tko zna zašto, trudim se ne razmišljati previše... nada umire posljednja :D


Sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lotta81

> I ja betočekalica! Vraćeno 3 embrija,dva vrlo dobra i jedan loš. A sad dalje kako bude.


Sretno i za dva tjedna želim ti diiiiivovsku betu.  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

bubaba,mjestopodsuncem  :Very Happy:  četitam, kao i svim novopečenim trudnicama na srčekima i uzv-ima!!!
a svim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ih slijede u stopu!!
i naravno jedna virtualna  :pivo:  u to ime!!!
anka žao mi je što je bilo grozno, ali nadajmo se da će pomoći...i mene to čeka..  :fige: 
bubekica  :Love:  žao mi je zbog svega,je se tm već naručio kod urologa?
tulipan83  super vijesti, koliko je js preživjelo odmrzavanje?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!!
još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,nek se nađe!

----------


## dazler

Svim novopecenim trudnicama cestitke!!!!
Tuznice zagrljaj
Cure znam da je ovo odbrojavanje,ali ne znam gdje da postavim pitanje,Bubekica prebaci me ako ima tema
Stigao mi je nalaz OGTT:
Glukoza nataste 5,3mmol/L (ref.vrijed 4,4 do 6,4)
Test oralne podnosljivosti glukoze 2h. 5,1 mmol/L
(ref.vrijed. normalna podnosljivost <6,7
poremecena glikemija nataste <7,8
ostecena podnosljivost 7,8-11,0
secerna bolest >11,0)

Inzulin 1. Mjerenje 3,7 mIU/L
Inzulin 2.mjerenje 17,4 mIU/L,ali nisu napisane nikakve referentne vrijednosti

Da li mi netko zna objasniti nalaz?Nisam trudnica,endokrinolog me poslao raditi ogtt zbog steriliteta,a dok dodem do endokrinologa,umirem od neizvjesnosti
Jos jednom se ispricavam sto ovo pitanje postavljam na odbrojavanju

----------


## bubekica

*kameleon* da, u utorak je kod urologa na uzv.

----------


## bubicazubica

:Very Happy: 
sretno!!!!!!


> sutra vadim betu....danas me probada u trbuhu i napuhan je, tko zna zašto, trudim se ne razmišljati previše... nada umire posljednja :D

----------


## bubicazubica

sretno!!!!!



> I ja betočekalica! Vraćeno 3 embrija,dva vrlo dobra i jedan loš. A sad dalje kako bude.

----------


## s_iva

Dazler, stvarno ne znam, nadam se da će ti neko drugi moći pomoći!

Maybebaby, sretno danas!

----------


## žužy

dazler,ne razmem se u to al kolko vidim tvoj nalaz spada u normalne vrijednosti.
Maybebaby, :fige:  do neba!

----------


## dazler

Hvala cure i ja se nadam,ovaj inzulin me buni jer nema referentnih vrijednosti,a Uskrs je i do doktora ne mogu doći
Puno sreće u postupcima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Stena

> Stena, 3 vracena? Pa jel to mnogo?


Da vracena su 3, dva 6-stanična i jedan 4-stanični koji je stao s diobom,pa sam odlučila neka ga vrate barem malo "mami".  :Zaljubljen: 

Funky čestitam za srculence....
Maybebaby sretno!!!! I molim se za tebe da bude troznamenkasta. :D

----------


## tulipan83

> bubaba,mjestopodsuncem  četitam, kao i svim novopečenim trudnicama na srčekima i uzv-ima!!!
> a svim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ih slijede u stopu!!
> i naravno jedna virtualna  u to ime!!!
> anka žao mi je što je bilo grozno, ali nadajmo se da će pomoći...i mene to čeka.. 
> bubekica  žao mi je zbog svega,je se tm već naručio kod urologa?
> tulipan83  super vijesti, koliko je js preživjelo odmrzavanje?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!!
> još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,nek se nađe!




Kameleon, od 9 oocita, 4 preživjele, oplođene 3 jer kao jedna je bila najlošija od svih, tri oplodili, jedna stala u razvoju drugi dan, a 2 su dogurale do osmostaničnog stadija, 4 dan mi vraćene, tj. jučer a odmrzavanje startalo u ponedjeljak.
 :Kiss:  svima!!!!

----------


## tulipan83

> Da vracena su 3, dva 6-stanična i jedan 4-stanični koji je stao s diobom,pa sam odlučila neka ga vrate barem malo "mami". 
> 
> Funky čestitam za srculence....
> Maybebaby sretno!!!! I molim se za tebe da bude troznamenkasta. :D



e, nisam upoznata previše sa sadašnjim zakonom, al sad kad smo krenuli, bila na razgovoru kod pravnice pa mi rekla da se po zakonu smiju vraćati 2 embrija. al kako god bilo, Stena, držim figeee!! Svaka čast na hrabrosti, ja  se nebi usudila više po tri.

----------


## Krtica

> Glukoza nataste 5,3mmol/L (ref.vrijed 4,4 do 6,4)
> Test oralne podnosljivosti glukoze 2h. 5,1 mmol/L


i ja sam išla na pretrage isto. Ovaj nalaz ti je odličan. Za ostalo nažalost ne znam jer to nisam nikad ni radila. nadam se da je i to super!!!

----------


## Krtica

> sutra vadim betu....danas me probada u trbuhu i napuhan je, tko zna zašto, trudim se ne razmišljati previše... nada umire posljednja :D


 :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Nadam se da nije bilo nizašto... 
> Nisam to radila u Zagrebu jer mi je ovako bilo jednostavnije, a mislila sam da je svejedno gdje radim histeroskopiju. Pitala sam svog doktora da li to mogu kod sebe u gradu odraditi, a on je rekao da mogu. Dosta mi je putovanja do Zagreba, izostanaka s posla, troškova,...


uh  zao mi je  sto te   tako bolilo,  a kazu  ne boli  :/
ali mi nije jasno zasto   si isla  na  histeroskopiju  ako je na   odlicnom  3d/4d  uzv  bilo sve  ok  
meni je   jako  dobar   dr R. rekao  da  se  na uzv  moze  vidjeti   odlicno  maternica  i ako je  sve  ok  nema potrebe  za  histeroskopijom   ....

----------


## Stena

> e, nisam upoznata previše sa sadašnjim zakonom, al sad kad smo krenuli, bila na razgovoru kod pravnice pa mi rekla da se po zakonu smiju vraćati 2 embrija. al kako god bilo, Stena, držim figeee!! Svaka čast na hrabrosti, ja  se nebi usudila više po tri.


Znam da je zakonom dozvoljeno najviše dva,ali ja sam tražila da se treći vrati jer je stao s diobom,ovako bi ga bacili. Savjetovala sam se prije transfera i kaže biolog da će treći samo pomoći a da ne polaže nade u njega jer se prestao dijeliti,zato sam se odlučila. Bilo to pravno ili hrabro,tako je pa kako bude!

----------


## dazler

Krtica i ja se nadam  :Smile: 
Kada vadiš betu?

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

ja danas vadila i sluzbeno betu na vv i dana je 3717,29.... :Smile:

----------


## nada0007

> ja danas vadila i sluzbeno betu na vv i dana je 3717,29....


čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Krtica

*Mps* vauuuuu kolika beturina! Bravo!!!!!!!!! Na koji dan je tolika velika?

----------


## jo1974

> pozdrav curke!!!  FET obavljen jutros, na čuvanju su dvije osmostanične mrvicee, beta 2.5!!



jesmo se mi jučer družili   :Smile:  uz smijeh

----------


## Krtica

> Krtica i ja se nadam 
> Kada vadiš betu?


Vadim je 22.4. u utorak. A sve se nešto hvatam da bi moglai testić u ponedjeljak na 11dpt da znam što očekivati na nalazu. idem vaditi krv ujutro na hitni lab, al ne stignem ga podići jer moram na posao. tako da će nalaz čekati srijedu.

----------


## Krtica

Tulipan kako znaš kolika je beta već danas? 
Želim da ti ta beta za 12ak dana bude bar 100struka!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> *Mps* vauuuuu kolika beturina! Bravo!!!!!!!!! Na koji dan je tolika velika?


16 dan od transfera dva dana starog embrija, na trinaesti dan bila 885,20, kaze sestra dvojceki :Smile:

----------


## Maybebaby

Hvala svima, no nema bete 0. Za 2 mjeseca ponovno kaze dr. A do tada ponoviti sve pretrage jer je prosla 1 god. 
Cestitam svima sa poz betama i neka bude sve ok do kraja! 
I imam pitanje bila sam u postupcima 4 puta, 2 puta samo pod klomifenom, treci put klomifen + menopur,  cetvrti put gonali. Je li ista od toga prirodno ili je sve stimulirani postupak? Jer znam da imamo pravo na 6 postupaka ( 2 prirodna i 4 stimulirana).

----------


## bubekica

Ides koja beta, dobro da su vratili 1 embrij!

----------


## Krtica

> Hvala svima, no nema bete 0. Za 2 mjeseca ponovno kaze dr. A do tada ponoviti sve pretrage jer je prosla 1 god. 
> Cestitam svima sa poz betama i neka bude sve ok do kraja! 
> I imam pitanje bila sam u postupcima 4 puta, 2 puta samo pod klomifenom, treci put klomifen + menopur,  cetvrti put gonali. Je li ista od toga prirodno ili je sve stimulirani postupak? Jer znam da imamo pravo na 6 postupaka ( 2 prirodna i 4 stimulirana).


A miša mu!!!!! Baš mi žao!  :Sad:   Nema druge nego planirati daljnje korake. U Vinogradskoj se to sve vodi pod stimulirani, al ponekad progledaju kroz prste ako je stimulacija bila klomifenom pa daju još koju šansu. tako mi je rekla ženska koja je bila sa mnom na punkciji i transferu.
Sretnooooo!!!!

----------


## s_iva

Maybe     :Love: 

Mjesto, wooow, odlična beta!

----------


## dazler

Koja betaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa čestitaaaaaaaaaam!!!!!!!!
Krtica ,pa probaj ih zamoliti da ti nalaz pošalju na mail

----------


## bubekica

*Maybebaby* klomifen na VV racunaju pod prirodnjak!  :Love:

----------


## tulipan83

Stena, ma kako god bili, samo neka se prime!!!

----------


## tulipan83

> jesmo se mi jučer družili   uz smijeh


Jesmo, jesmo!!!

----------


## bubekica

*tulipan* ako su u pon odmrzavali oocite, a jucer je bio transfer, onda su ti vraceni 3-i dan, dan odmrzavanja tj dan kad se radi IVF je 0-ti dan. sretno!

----------


## tulipan83

> Tulipan kako znaš kolika je beta već danas? 
> Želim da ti ta beta za 12ak dana bude bar 100struka!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Neznam kolika je beta. 2.5 je dan kad vadim betu. I ja se nadam da bu veelikaaaa

----------


## tulipan83

> *tulipan* ako su u pon odmrzavali oocite, a jucer je bio transfer, onda su ti vraceni 3-i dan, dan odmrzavanja tj dan kad se radi IVF je 0-ti dan. sretno!


Aha, nisam to znala, ja mislila kako je taj dan prvi jer su i oplođene taj dan. Još sad čitam malo i vidim da su većinom 3dan osmostanične a meni 4 dan.pa mi se nekako to lošije učinilo. Hvala na pojašnjenju!!!

----------


## Maybebaby

> *Maybebaby* klomifen na VV racunaju pod prirodnjak!


Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Mabybaby zao mi je, bi ce vise srece drugi put :Wink: 

Mjestopodsuncem cestitam jos jednom! Kad ti je prvi UZV?

----------


## Vaki

Meni stvarno nije jasno kako se mogu klomifeni u jednoj klinici ubrajati u stimulirani postupak, a u drugoj u prirodnjak!? Srećom pa sam ja na VV jer ovo stvarno nije pošteno. Kako se to može ubrajati u stimulaciju, kad se njome najčešće dobiju 2  stanice, naspram onih gdje ih se dobije 10? Uh! Baš me to ljuti!

----------


## funky

Ne bih zelila nekome davati laznu nadu,pa molim cure koje se bolje kuze da provjere,al kad sam se prije par mjeseci dogovarala sa mojom soc.ginekologicom o postupku,ona mi rekla da vise nije limitiran broj postupaka preko hzz,nego je jedini uvjet da je zena mladja od 42 cini mi se...pa se mozda isplati provjeriti?
Ja sam isla privatno,pa stvarno ne znam,ali kad je moja prijateljica isto prije koji mj isla na cak 5. stimulirani,kaze da su joj u kbc split rekli da ima pravo jos nekoliko puta...evo,iako nas je sudeci po postovima dosta iz pedagoske struke,mozda ima i koja pravnica pa da provjeri

----------


## bubekica

*funky* postupci su se nakon donosenja zakona u srpnju 2012-e "resetirali" tj. od tad se broje nanovo, moguce da je tvoja prijateljica dio postupaka odradila prije.
po aktualnom zakonu imamo pravo na 6 ivf postupka, od cega 2 u prirodnom ciklusu.
Članak 10.
(5) Liječenje neplodnosti postupkom medicinski pomognute oplodnje na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje obuhvaća:

– četiri pokušaja intrauterine inseminacije (IUI),

– šest pokušaja izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF), uz obvezu da dva pokušaja budu u prirodnome ciklusu.
http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/s...7_86_1962.html

----------


## funky

Aha,sad kuzim,tako je, prija je postupke odradjivala po starom...a bas mi ovaj moj prijedlog izgledao dobro...
nadam se da ce svima uspit unutar...ma kojih 6, kamo srece da uspije svima odmah...bas sam postala emotivac u ranoj trudnoci,placem na reklame,a kamoli na ove nase borbe....
od srca svima zelim trudnoce, dosadne i sa sretnim zavrsetkom....

----------


## Krtica

> Neznam kolika je beta. 2.5 je dan kad vadim betu. I ja se nadam da bu veelikaaaa


Joj koja sam ja tula hahaha... :facepalm:  ja nisam skontala da je to datum. :Laughing:

----------


## Krtica

Jel netko muku muči s leđoboljom? Bole danima donji dio leđa,al danas nisam mogla ni stajati dok sam radila u kuhinji. Pa nije da sam se još uspjela prehladiti.

----------


## Maybebaby

Drage moje, zelim svima puno srece, velike bete  :Smile:  javim vam se u iducem postupku.

----------


## libertas8

Curke drage kod mene danas 10dpt i sve puno vodenog iscjetka...koja od vas slicno iskustvo?

----------


## libertas8

I insomnia u 6 se budim i nema vise spavanja...

----------


## Sadie

O, da. Ja spavalica se probudim u cik zore i ne mogu više zaspati. Tak mi bilo prošli put i danas opet počelo, 5dnt.

----------


## funky

To bi cure mogli biti dobri znakici...ja jos imala i cudne snove,kao da gledam dvd,pa se izmjenjuje nekoliko snova...

----------


## libertas8

Vodeni iscjedak mi se do sad javljao samo odma nakon transfera valjda zbog stoperice. Ovo je prvi put tak kasno.....da i ja provrtim 3-4 sna :D

----------


## Sadie

> To bi cure mogli biti dobri znakici...ja jos imala i cudne snove,kao da gledam dvd,pa se izmjenjuje nekoliko snova...


I ja sam noćas svašta čudnoga sanjala. Al nikakvim simptomima više ne vjerujem, prošli postupak sam imala simptome da je milina. Sada, da mi se zametak počne derati "mama" ne bih vjerovala da se nešto događa.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Krtica

Kod mene nikakvog iscjedka. Evo i test sam pišnula. Il je rano il nije bilo sreće. U pon ponovim.

----------


## libertas8

Koji ti je dan danas ?




> Kod mene nikakvog iscjedka. Evo i test sam pišnula. Il je rano il nije bilo sreće. U pon ponovim.

----------


## saan

Krtice koji ti je danas dan? I koji si test radila?

----------


## libertas8

*Krtica* prerano je za test, sad skuzih da ti je danas 9dp3dt...Ja sam jedan dan vise od tebe i tek cu ujutro pisnuti...nadam se jakooooo sretnom Uskrsu  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Danas 9dnt. Pišnula onaj Alice test, visoke osjetljivosti. Vraćen mi je trodnevni osmostanični embrij. Možda prerano, a možda nije bilo sreće. Prvi ivf. Haha a ja htjela odmah. Ovo je tek zagrijavanje.

----------


## Krtica

Libertas nek bude vesel, vesel Uskrs!! 
Ja ću onda u ponedjeljak. 
Imaš li kakvih simptoma? Ja muku mučim s leđima, boli donji dio, stomak na momente osjetim. Il umišljam. 
Sretnoooooo

----------


## libertas8

hvala i tebi zelim isto!
Ne spavam, umaram se, prsa me ne bole, al su teska i vidim izrazene vene (od danas), malo osjetim kao da cu procurit zadnja 2 dana i taj vodeni iscjedak...Imala sam ja i prije simptome pa nista  :Unsure:

----------


## funky

Ha,ha,sve smo lude,mislim da vise nikakav psiho test ne bi prosle...simptomi su nas doveli do ludila...evo i ja sad trudnica,a samo visim na potpomognutoj i cirkam vase rezultate...a s obzirom da spavam kao dojence ( budim se svako 3 sata da nesto pojedem) slobodno  mi javite rezultate tih testica ujutro oko 6... nadam se samim plusevima...

----------


## PinaColada

Krtice....pa poranila si.....cekaj bar 11dnt...i neka bude najbolji moguci ishod :Smile: 

Ja isto pokusavam bar sat-dva dnevno lezati, kao odmarat se...i od toga me bole ledja i umrtvljena sam....doduse uz kisu i tmurno vrijeme....i da, probadaju jajnici i pri dnu stomaka boli.....ma nek boli, samo da aBd beta bude veeeelika :Wink: )

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
čestitke!!!!!



> 16 dan od transfera dva dana starog embrija, na trinaesti dan bila 885,20, kaze sestra dvojceki

----------


## bubicazubica

:Taps: 
žao mi je..ali nema predaje!!!!!!!!



> Hvala svima, no nema bete 0. Za 2 mjeseca ponovno kaze dr. A do tada ponoviti sve pretrage jer je prosla 1 god. 
> Cestitam svima sa poz betama i neka bude sve ok do kraja! 
> I imam pitanje bila sam u postupcima 4 puta, 2 puta samo pod klomifenom, treci put klomifen + menopur,  cetvrti put gonali. Je li ista od toga prirodno ili je sve stimulirani postupak? Jer znam da imamo pravo na 6 postupaka ( 2 prirodna i 4 stimulirana).

----------


## libertas8

Sretan Uskrs svima!!!
Na mom testu jutros veliki minus  :Sad:

----------


## dazler

Sretan Uskrs i da što prije još jedne male ruke sa nama za Uskrs farbaju jaja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## arlena

Pozdrav cure!
Skicnuh samo da tuznicama posaljem jedan zagrljaj ,cestitam svim novim trudnicama ,betocekalicama pozelim velike bete a svima ostalima pozelim sretan i blagoslovljen Uskrs!! 
(nekako me copila neka tuga,i ja bi kucu punu igracaka i jednog veselog bebaca ,nadam se da je ovo zadnji Uskrs da smo mm i ja sami)

----------


## Vaki

Pridružujem se čestitkama i želim vam svima sretan Uskrs! Evo, kod mene puna kuća kinaca, a nijedno nije moje... Valjda će i nama zasjati sunce!  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

Drage moje,želim vam Sretan Uskrs!

Krtice,libertas,zao mi je zbog minusa...nadam se da je samo bilo prerano. :loove: :loove:

----------


## funky

Zao mi je zbog negativnih testica, ja sam prosle godine na Bozic blesila u 1001. negativni test i plakala,a onda sam odlucila  ici sto prije ponovno, hoce li ikad uspjeti odluku sam prepustila dragom Bogu,a ja sam se zarekla pokusavati i pokusavati i evo, sad se nadam nasoj bebuski bas negdje oko Bozica...
nadam se da ce uspjeti svima,a meni se moj mir vratio kad sam sam osjetila da me Gospa cuva i moli za nas....i prije ovog postupka osjecala sam se super,a isto  zelim svima! Sretan Uskrs!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
curke...sretan vam uskrs želim...a da sljedeći bude uvećan za još jednog ćlana--želim svima nama!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sadie

Meni jučer (5dnt) sramežljivo krenuli lagani grčevi, ali samo na jednom mjestu, ne kao pred M. Danas mi opasno niču 2 akne, 1 se lijepo crveni i žari. Ne znam dal da se veselim tome il oprostim od svake nade. 
Češće idem na wc, teško spavam, imam čudne snove. Nekima je to bio dobar znak, al meni je bilo tako i u prošlom, neupješnom postupku.

E, da, sve vam najbolje želim i nadam se da ćete idući Uskrs dočekati s bebačima.  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Sretan Uskrs drage žene! nek nam bude blagoslovljen i nek nam se ispuni naša čežnja! 
Teško je za vrijeme blagdana. Baš mi je mm rekao danas da bar imamo jednog klinca da mu pričamo priču o Uskrsu, pravimo skriveno gnijezdo u stanu (npr. u jednoj od mnogobrojnih kutija od cipela u ormaru)... Naravno ronila sam suze u kupaonici nakon toga da me ne vidi.

----------


## Krtica

> Sretan Uskrs svima!!!
> Na mom testu jutros veliki minus


Draga baš mi je žao! :Sad:   Nadam se da je rano!  :Love:

----------


## Krtica

Lice mi koma. Nije da nemam problematično lice, al ovako godinama nisam imala. Dekolte joooj.....Još gore muke mi zadaje ogromna akna ispod desnog guza, sjediti ne mogu. Hahahahaa... Prokleti duphaston i silni progesteron!

----------


## aprilili

Drage moje svima vam zelim sretan Uskrs!!!

----------


## aprilili

Iz istog razloga kao i ti sam vjerovatno neobicno mirna .




> Zao mi je zbog negativnih testica, ja sam prosle godine na Bozic blesila u 1001. negativni test i plakala,a onda sam odlucila  ici sto prije ponovno, hoce li ikad uspjeti odluku sam prepustila dragom Bogu,a ja sam se zarekla pokusavati i pokusavati i evo, sad se nadam nasoj bebuski bas negdje oko Bozica...
> nadam se da ce uspjeti svima,a meni se moj mir vratio kad sam sam osjetila da me Gospa cuva i moli za nas....i prije ovog postupka osjecala sam se super,a isto  zelim svima! Sretan Uskrs!

----------


## Krtica

Kako je bilo 9 dnt, tako i danas 11dnt. Dva testa ujutro negativna. Još pro forme da izvadim sutra betu i prijavim u Vg okruglu 0. Što dalj?  Prvo uzv da vidim svoju adenomiozu jel uznapredovala. Što bude bit će!
Čekalicam sretnooooooo!! Obradujte nas kad već se nismo same!

----------


## Mary123

> *Bubekice* saljem zagrljaj!!! Znam da cete uspjeti!
> *Mary123* a bemu misa, sad jos i to... Kolika je vrijednost nalaza? Pretpostavljam da je tsh povisen?


Tsh mi je 3,39...Povišen je da...u utorak idem endokrinologu pa ćemo vidjeti...luda sam

----------


## klivija

> Kako je bilo 9 dnt, tako i danas 11dnt. Dva testa ujutro negativna. Još pro forme da izvadim sutra betu i prijavim u Vg okruglu 0. Što dalj?  Prvo uzv da vidim svoju adenomiozu jel uznapredovala. Što bude bit će!
> Čekalicam sretnooooooo!! Obradujte nas kad već se nismo same!


krtice, stvarno mi je žao :Crying or Very sad:  meni je danas 10dnt, isto sam ujutro radila test i negativan je.. sutra ću ipak još vaditi betu mada me danas sve toliko boli kao da ću još danas dobiti...izgleda da sam si sve simptome umislila jer sam baš svaki dan od negdje 5 ili 6dnt povraćala...valjda od nervoze :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mary123

> Draga Mary razumijem te potpuno, ja isto imam problem s TSH koji je povišen! Doktori mi vise od 2 godine nisu pogodili pravu dozu hormona, počela sam piti sok od aronije i nakon 3 tjedna dobila ok TSH od 2.2 (bio je 3.6). Probaj mozda pomogne i tebi


Idem sada endokrinologu pa ćemo vidjeti....a ja se nadam da ću uspjet smanjiti u dva tjedna tako da mogu ić slijedeći mjesec u postupak kako je planirano...
Hvala na savjetu pa ću probati...

----------


## geronimo

Krtice, kivija.. žao mi je.... :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

> Tsh mi je 3,39...Povišen je da...u utorak idem endokrinologu pa ćemo vidjeti...luda sam


Znam da se takav TSH smatra povisenim za trudnocu, ali ja sam u proslom dobitnom postupku imala isto takav i nitko nije spominjao da je to problem.

Drzim fige da ides u postupak iduci mjesec cim obavis sve sto su ti dr. savjetovali :Love:

----------


## Mury

Drage moje,evo mene nakon puuuuuno vremena...nisam bas u toku,ali vidim da ima trudnica,cak i spontanih  :Very Happy: !!!!Evo i mog prijavka,u veljaci bila u stim.postupku,dobila 4 js,samo jedna se oplodila i beta 0  :Sad: .Slj.ciklus cu mozda u prirodnjak,ali se bas nemam cemu nadati ni slj.ciklus ni bilo kada,u velikoj sam depri...
Zelim vam svima puno velikih beta ~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## Argente

Mury, kako to da vam se samo jedna oplodila, jesu li radili ICSI?

----------


## Mury

*Argente*, da, bio je ICSI, a objašnjenje je nekvalitetne jajne stanice, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr...uglavnom za pop....

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Tužnicama* - big hug!!!!!

*Sretnicama* - čestitke od srca!!!!!!!!

*Čekalicama* - vibram za ogromne beturine!!!!!

*@ Crvenkapica* - Endometrij mi je uvijek bio tanjašan, a mom MPO-doktoru se nije svidio gornji sloj, a svim drugim doktorima je endometrij po strukturi uvijek bio super - i sad je na 9 dc UZV bio savršeno trolinijski - iako tanak (3,3 mm). Zaključak: moj MPO je perfekcionista! Njemu mora sve biti po PS-u. 

I da - imala sam 3. dan nakon histero neko krvarenje, a naredna dva dana stara krv... Pošto me ništa nije boljelo, valjda je to normalno. A od antibiotika sam zaradila infekciju  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sos15

Mury,

nemam šta pametno za reći, samo ti šaljem veliki zagrljaj! :Love:

----------


## Argente

E moja Mury, baš nemaš sreće...svejedno, ne bih rekla da se nemaš čemu nadati - tvoj put je strašno težak ali ipak je tu već bilo 5 trudnoća, pa valjda će se sljedeća dobro završiti.  :Love: 

anka, kako to misliš da si od antibiotika zaradila infekciju, pa oni služe baš tome da je spriječe?

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Hvala svima na cestitkama, podrske i strpljenja cekalicama...veliki zagrljaj minusima...
Kod mene danas treca beta 12489.0, pa sad 28.04. UVZ 
Svima zelim velikeeee bete od srca

----------


## Stena

Uuuuu,koja beta Mjestopodsuncem,nikada nisam vidjela tako ogromnu betu. Čestitam!!!!

----------


## Krtica

Evo moje mizerne betice: 0,4.

----------


## Stena

*Krtica* Žao mi je  :Taps:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Argente* - dobila sam gljivičnu infekciju uslijed korištenja antibiotika. Opskrbila sam se Canestenom za vanjsku upotrebu, Kontarionovim uljem i Lactogynom - valjda će proći.....

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Krtica* -  :Love:

----------


## s_iva

Krtica     :Love: 
Mury, ne daj se, idemo dalje. Moj potpis je duplo veći od tvog (zato sam ga i izbrisala) i još ne odustajem!
U subotu sam imala transfer 2 2-dnevne mrve, betu radim 5.5.

----------


## Mury

Krtica,zao mi je  :Love: 
S_iva,do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## funky

Mury~~~~~~~~ da se vrati snaga za novi pokusaj...
krtice zao mi je. ....
s_iva sjecam se tvog potpisa....puno srece ovaj put!!!!
Mjestopodsuncem super betica....

----------


## Ginger

Svim tuznicama veliki  :Love: 

Mury, draga, zao mi je  :Love: 
Al ne odbacuj prirodnjake samo tako

s_iva tebi i drugim cekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~ do neba

----------


## lulu79

Klivija, krtica  :Love:  zao mi je,...drzim fige da sljedeci put bude dobitan
Mury , svu svu srecu svijeta ti zelim i da sljedeci ciklus bude prekretnica ka lijepim stvarima
Mjestopodsuncem cestitam, i neka do kraja ide bezbrizno i skolski,.....
S_iva, stena, aprilili, zuzy, pinakolada, ( sorry ako sam nekoga izostavila)  :fige:  da ß bude za pasti na dupe,....vrijeme je da krene vlakic travanjskih trudnica,.....
Kod mene 8 dnt,....opustena, mirna, neosluskujem nikakve simptome,.....i betu cu raditi 16.dnt kako su mi i rekli, osim ako ranije ne prokrvarim,....necu prije,....mislim se, ako ne mogu izdrzati vrijeme do bete, kako budem ostalo sto me ceka, bilo pozitivno bilo negativno,....

----------


## Mary123

> Znam da se takav TSH smatra povisenim za trudnocu, ali ja sam u proslom dobitnom postupku imala isto takav i nitko nije spominjao da je to problem.
> 
> Drzim fige da ides u postupak iduci mjesec cim obavis sve sto su ti dr. savjetovali


Ma luda sam više...vjerujte mi...Danas sam bila kod endokrinologa...nisam dobila nikakav konkretan odgovor...dobila sam terapiju i doktorica kaže da mi to nije veliki nalaz i da mogu slobodno u postupak...
E sada...kaže da mi treba najmanje mjesec dana da bi tsh snizila..a ja njoj kazem kako da ja idem onda u postupak slijedeći mjesec i da objasnim doktoru u zagrebu da me pusti u postupak...a ona kaze da me mora pustit jer je nalaz u granici normale....ma luda sam šta više da mislim i kako dalje...sad mi je napisala i da napravim uzv štitnjače...a neznam šta sam danas onda radila tamo..mogla mi je odma napraviti...ma!!!
Sutra zovem zagreb da vidim kaj će mi doktor reći....šta i kako dalje....
Ako ne dobijem konkretan odgovor onda neću ni u postupak,niti ću piti terapiju i napraviti ću pauzu od godinu dana da se malo smirim...

----------


## libertas8

Pocni piti hormone i sok aronije, meni je u 2 tjedna spustio tsh inace ne bi mogla u postupak. Ujutro deci nataste! Za postupak tsh mora bit 0.8-2.2. Potpuno te razumojem uz sve jos i stitnjaca

----------


## PinaColada

Klivija, krtica  grlim !!!!! Uporni uspjevaju! Drzim fige za sljedeci uspjesan postupak  :Smile: ))

S_iva, stena, aprilili, zuzy, Noemi, lulu79: velike fige za velike bete....hocemo proljetne trudnice na forumu  :Very Happy: 

Lulu79, samo lagano....nakon 8dnt broji dane unazad....do bete...lakse je  :Smile: ) meni eto 28.4..... Jos 7 dana....uuuuuh....

----------


## klivija

cure, danas mi je 11 dnt i išla sam vaditi betu..došao je nalaz i ona je 37,8...doktorica veli da se boji da je preniska, ali da se možda "izbori"..u petak idem ponovo vaditi, držite mi palčeve.

----------


## geronimo

Kivija niska je ali nikad se ne zna...ne gubi nadu. Ako i bude biokemijska to je znak da se može primiti. Želim ti svu sreću

----------


## funky

Klivija,navijamo za tebe!!!!!
Mary123, meni stitna uvik bila ok,al prije ovog postupka skocio tsh na 4.1,a prolaktin na preko 1000- bit ce stres,sta ja znam...ugl,pocela sam kao i ti, dva tjedna prije piti eutirox 25 i bromergon grozni 1 tabl. Dan dva pred postupak tsh je bio 0.9, a prolaktin 180...eto,samo da znas da se moze! Eutirox ako pijes samo ujutro i nataste,jesti mozes tek nakon 45 min ili 1 sat!! Sretno, ne odustaj!

----------


## mima32

Klivija koji dan je bio transfer? Jel mozda radjen ICSI?
Nakon mog prvog IVF-a/ICSI-a transfer je bio 3 dan. Trebala sam radit betu 12dnt (bio praznik) pa sam radila 11dnt ( isto utorkom kao i ti). Moja beta je bila 9,5. Dr. je rekao da ponovim u petak. Da je mozda kasnija imolantacija pa mozda krene. Nazalost kod mene nije. Ali zelim rec da tvoja beta je niska al ako je postojala sansa s betom oko 10 da se nesto pokrene onda je ta sansa kod tebe veca. Drzim  :fige:  i od srca ti zelim da se beta pravilno dupla i da sve bude ok. 

Ostalim curama sretno u postupcima, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betocekalice, transfere, uspjesne punkcije...
Veliki  :Love:  onima koje ovaj put nisu imale srece. Zato neka im sljedeci postupak bude dobitan

----------


## bugaboo

Cure da podijelim s vama, moja beta 11 dnt 2 blastice je 254,7 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kika222

Super bugaboo!!!! Čestitam!! Svim čekalicama želim ovakve lijepe brojčice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Joss

bugaboo čestitam!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## funky

Bravo bugaboo!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*bugaboo* bravo! cestitam!  :Very Happy: 

drago mi je da konacno imamo friski primjer da *brljavljenja pod utrogestanima mogu znaciti i trudnocu - i da je vadjenje bete obavezno prije prekidanja terapije!*

----------


## Aliki

*Bugaboo*, divne vijesti i super beta!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## PinaColada

bugaboo bravo, cestitam  :Very Happy: 

bubekica, tako je! nema predaje do super velike Bete  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

> *bugaboo* bravo! cestitam! 
> 
> drago mi je da konacno imamo friski primjer da *brljavljenja pod utrogestanima mogu znaciti i trudnocu - i da je vadjenje bete obavezno prije prekidanja terapije!*


Bravo, bugaboo! ~~~~~~~~~ da brljavljenje stane!

Klivija, moraš ponoviti betu! Držim  :fige: , ima i lijepih ishoda sa nižim betama! Kojeg dana je bio ET?

----------


## geronimo

Danas sam bilana pregledu 7DC, izgleda da mi je klomifen napravio ciste :Sad:  Imam dva "folikula" od 14 i 15 i nešto manjih. Kaže doktor da nisu skroz pravilni i da sumlja na ciste.
U petak sam ponovo naručena...valjda ću se oporaviti do 7 mjeseca..

----------


## klivija

bugaboo, sjajno, čestitam  :Very Happy: 
cure, bio je IVF, transfer jer bio treći dan...u petak vadim betu, pa što bude, neću se do tada uzrujavati.

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala svima na cestitkama!

Svima zelim srecu koju trenutno osjecam :Zaljubljen: 

Navijam za sve vas :Klap:

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Bugaboo divnoooo....uzivaj i neka raste do neba :Smile:

----------


## mala11111

Evo da vam se javim sljedeći mj. se nadam opet družit i odbrojavati s vama tako je doktor rekao  :Smile: 
Tužnicama velik zagrljaj i držite se
Sretnicama najveće čestitke
Čekalicama za ogromne beteeee.

----------


## mari80

Drage cure, htjela sam vas malo ohrabriti da vjerujete u cuda da vjerujete da se cuda dogadjaju ne jedno nego nekad i dva!! stoga cure samo hrabro, tvrdoglavo i uporno naprijed!! moja beta je 13 dan nakon transfera dvaju blastocisti je bila 122, boze koja briga hoce to zvarsit dobro medjutim za dva dana je bila 250, naspram ovih na forumu je izgledala ajdno i nikako. u 8 tj trudnoce smo saznali da nosim jednojajcane blizance i evo danas sam bila napregledu u 10 smo tjednu i bebice su veselo mahale rukama... stoga cure, od srca vam zelim da sto prije ugledate na monitoru mala srceka i da vjerujete... ja sam 4 godine pokusavala, 4 inseminacije i nikad nista... al sam vjerovala da me moje cudo čeka i da samo trebam doci na red, kad gle cekaju me dva mala čuda... zato velika pusa od nas troje i pratim vas i zelim vam majcinstvo sto prije...

----------


## rozalija

bugaboo čestitam od srca!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
i svim dragim curama koje su dobile lijepe bete čestitam.  :Very Happy: 
tužnicama veliki  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## sara38

> bugaboo čestitam od srca!!!!!
> i svim dragim curama koje su dobile lijepe bete čestitam. 
> tužnicama veliki


X

I dodajem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za čekalice bete!

----------


## saan

Mari80 nosis blizance.... Divno, kakva sreca :Very Happy: 
Bugaboo super beta :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~ neka se dupla!
Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba :Smile:

----------


## Stena

Mari80,Bugaboo....super baš ste me razveselile!!!!!
Klivija držim fige da će beta porasti i bude sve u redu.
Geronimo sretno u petak!

Dobila sam neku alergiju po vratu,crveno,natečeno i svrbi,mažem bepanderm kremom,malo je lakše.Može li bilo kakva alergija nasmetati ?

----------


## žužy

*bugaboo* ,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ajmee čestitam!

*klivija*, čvrsto  :fige:  da brojkica naraste velika!

*mari80*,prekrasno... :Heart:

----------


## klivija

cure, hvala na podršci, a mari80 hvala na predivnom postu, stvarno ohrabruje...želim ti urednu i školsku trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## frodo

cure moje, samo sam kratko navratila  :Smile: 

tužnicama-samo uporno dalje, ne dajte se pokolebati!
čekalicama-želim puuuno strpljenja i sreću na kraju svega!
onima koje su dočekale svojih 5 minutica-uživajte u ovim prekrasnim trenucima iz dana u dan....

ja sam ušla u 11. tjedan, širim se puno ranije i više nego u 1. trudnoći, ne stanem više u svoje traperice 
mučnine kao da polako jenjavaju, samo me još muči onaj okus u ustima...

i da, one koje osluškuju simptome-u ovom dobitnom postupku ni "s" od siptoma nisam imala, osim lagane mučnine od 9.dnt
u svakom ranijem postupku koji nije uspio imala sam hrpetinu trudničkih simptoma, tako da nemojte napeto osluškivati svako boluckanje ili neboluckanje, mada znam po sebi kako je to baš neizvedivo  :Rolling Eyes: 

*Puno sreće svima!* :Kiss:

----------


## njanja1

sta to moje oci vide  :Very Happy: 
bugaboo cestitam od srca,skoro me rasplaka (danas mi takav dan)  :Laughing: 
neka bude skolska trudnoca,naravno i svima ostalima sa pozitivnim betama  :Smile:

----------


## smarija

Bugaboo i Mari 80 cestitke od srca ,bravo

----------


## Sadie

Mi smo od 10 js dobili samo kvalitetna 2 zametka i beta isto 0. I dr. se malo iznenadio tako lošim rezultatom.
U PC od 1js dobili 1 zametak. Ako ne bude trudnoće, presretni smo zbog solidnog zametka od samo 1js.

----------


## Sadie

*frodo*, utješila si me ovim ni s od simptoma
*kivija*, vadimo betu isti dan

----------


## Frćka

> *bugaboo* ,  ajmee čestitam!
> 
> *klivija*, čvrsto  da brojkica naraste velika!
> 
> *mari80*,prekrasno...


*X*

Svima u kojoj god fazi bile ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Noemi

Cureee!!
Prije 2dana vadila betu,dakle: vraćena su mi 2dvodnevna mrvicasta malaaa embrija 2.dan:
11.dpt- Beta 118
13.dpt-338,7 (danas)
Dr.mi je rekao vaditi 16.dan,nisam mogla izdržati jer sam sumnjala ,sumnjala... :Smile:

----------


## saan

Noemi moja draga... Jeeeeee  :Very Happy: 
Predivno! Ma ti dvodnevni malci su zakon :Very Happy: 
Divna beta.. Pusaaaaa

----------


## vrtirepka

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
čestitaaaammmmmm......Noemi........ :Heart: :heart

----------


## PinaColada

Noemi evo i na forumu da cestitam.....i da se ne urekne....i da sve bude skolski do kraja....

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Noemi

Saan , vrtirepka cureeee mojeeee hvala vaaaaam  :Kiss:

----------


## Noemi

PinaColada ,draga hvala ti od srca!!!! Sad cekamo cekamo tvoju... jos malo!!

----------


## bugaboo

Draga Noemi cestitam od srca!!!
Cekala sam da se javis jer si nesto utihnula zadnjih dana. Zelim ti skolsku trudnocu, javim ti se na pp.

----------


## Ajvi

Noemi, draga, prekrasne brojke! Čestitam i od srca ti želim dosadnu i školsku trudnoću!

----------


## lberc

Bugaboo i Noemi,čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
tužnicama :Love: 
i slažem se da su ove dvodnevne mrve zakom...evo moja dvodnevna mrva je danas 30 tj i lupa ko veliki :Yes:

----------


## bubekica

Noemi cestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aliki

*Noemi*, čestitam! Baš lijepe vijesti i kod Bugaboo i tebe  :Very Happy:

----------


## smarija

Cestitam Noemi

----------


## Frćka

*Noemi* čestitke! :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## Vaki

Bugaboo, Noemi - čestitke!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Noemi

Bugaboo, Ajvi, Iberc,bubekice , joj kog nisam spomenula spomenut cu u idućem postu, hvala vam hvala!! :Kiss:

----------


## Noemi

aliki, smalija,frcka hvala!!

----------


## funky

Noemi,cestitam!!!!

----------


## Krtica

Noemi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  evo i tu stižu čestitke!! Jedva čekam da te vidim uživo trbušastu s kiki bombonima! 
Geronimo puj puj ciste!!! Tu se skriva folikulić i stanica!!

----------


## Mury

Noemi čestitke  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Bravo *Bugaboo* & *Noemi*!!!!!!!

*Mari80* -  :Love:  uživaj!!

----------


## aprilili

Bugaboo, Noemi i Mary80 cestitke od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Svim tuznicama zelim da u sljedecem postupku zbog njih skacemo od srece  :Love: 
Cekalice sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

Noemi  :Very Happy: , super beta!

Poslužite se kavicom  :Coffee:

----------


## Noemi

Krtice,Funky,vaki ,smalija hvala vam na potpori...
nakon toliko vremena i toliko negativnih beta jos sam u shoku..:O

----------


## Joss

Noemi čestitke!! Uživaj u dugo očekivanoj sreći!

----------


## nada0007

Evo da i ovdje javim kako je prošao prvi ultrazvuk..imamo dva srceka...da da kucaju nam dva mala srca..presretni smo i želim svima vama da uskoro iskusite ovaj predivan osjecaj..šaljem svima puno pusa i  :Love:

----------


## sladja01

> Evo i mene da se javim s prvog ultrazvuka..imamo dva srceka...da da kucaju nam dva mala srca..presretni smo i želim svima vama da uskoro iskusite ovaj predivan osjecaj..šaljem svima puno pusa i


Divnoooooooooo  :Smile:  čestitkeeeeee  :Smile: ))))

----------


## bubekica

nada0007 cestitam!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## saan

Nada :Very Happy:  predivno! Cestitam

----------


## s_iva

Nada, predivno  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Nada0007 cestitam!!! Stizu duplici!!!

----------


## Aliki

*Nada*, čestitke, ajme, blizići  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## funky

Nado super,cestitke!!!

----------


## serenity1

nada cestitke!!

----------


## serenity1

svima cestitke na pozitivnim betama  :Very Happy: 
a nama ostalima da i mi sto prije ugledamo pluseke  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Nada cestitke...divno :Smile:

----------


## tulipan83

> Evo da i ovdje javim kako je prošao prvi ultrazvuk..imamo dva srceka...da da kucaju nam dva mala srca..presretni smo i želim svima vama da uskoro iskusite ovaj predivan osjecaj..šaljem svima puno pusa i


Čestitam svima od srcaa!!!!
nada0007, jel ovo bio prvi postupak općenito ili prvi na VV ??

Joj kad će taj 2.5, kao nisam nestrpljiva al dani kao da ne prolaze. Od prekjučer pikanje često s desne strane, o napuhnutosti da ne govorim, a i stolica već treći dan samo prijepodne proljevasta, uf ti hormoniii

----------


## TinaH

Bugaboo, Noemi, Mary80, Nada0007 ajme cureee kako je divno citati vase objave, cestitam vam od  :Heart:  zelim dosadnu i skolsu trudnocu..uzivaj te  :Very Happy:

----------


## nada0007

[QUOTE=tulipan83;2609734]Čestitam svima od srcaa!!!!
nada0007, jel ovo bio prvi postupak općenito ili prvi na VV ??

prvi postupak opčenito i eto posrecilo nam se..

----------


## žužy

*Noemi*,čestitam!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*nada0007* ,bravo za  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Ajme... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Frćka

*nada007* prekrasno, bravoooo! :Klap:

----------


## Kjara

nada0007 cestitam od srca, jako mi je drago saljem ti hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dosadnu i skolsku trudnocu
veliki pozdrav tebi i drsgom

----------


## paty

evo da vam se i ja pridružim u čekalice bete.
Ovaj put neću raditi test (ako izdržim) beta mi je 12.5

----------


## bubekica

*VELJAČA 2014. (11)* 
splicanka30, KBC Split, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
Geja, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu
boogie woogie, Betaplus, FET
Shadow, PFC, IVF 
saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
sanjam
mare77 gemini
mima32, spontana trudnoća
M@tt, spontana trudnoća
mari80, VV, 1.IVF

*OŽUJAK 2014. (9)* 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
nada0007, VV, 1.IVF gemini
funky, IVF (nakon2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
bila_boja
bubaba, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET)

*TRAVANJ 2014.*
Noemi, VV, 1.IVF
bugaboo, VV, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu
Mjesto pod suncem, VV, 1.IVF
smarija, Slo, IVF

*BETOČEKALICE*
Angus, Cito, IVF 
libertas8, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
aprilili, Poliklinika Škvorc, 1. IVF/ICSI
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Aliki, SD, 1.IVF
tulipan83, VV, sekundarni IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu 02.05.
s_iva, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon xxIVF) 05.05.
lulu79, PFC
PinaColada, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF) 28.04.
žužy, VV, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xAIH)
Sadie, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)
klivija
paty 12.05.

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~*

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*

*AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~*

*ON-GO 4/2014 ~~~~~~~~~~* 
Ajvi, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); Arlena, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET); 
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); Iva28, 1. IVF/ICSI;  
KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF);Ledamo, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET);
Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 11xIVF); NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); 
sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); 
Vaki, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);  

*05/2014:*  Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Strašna, VV, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 6xIVF, 2xFET); philipa, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF); nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, FET (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); Anci272, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) ; TinaH, VV, 1.AIH;
*06/2014:*  Šiškica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), trudilica za drugu bebu; bernica, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); Ninchi_Zg, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); Maybebaby, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
aboni76, ajma, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Angely4you, antesa, Bananka, barkica, Bea, biska, BlueI, bmaric, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, Cannisa, carrie2812, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, ,Dalmašica, Darkica, dazler, dea84, Deamar,  dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, florjan, Frćka, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo, giga, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivica_k , ivka, jadro, JelTom, jo1974, kameleon, kata.klik, kika222, kiki30, kikolina, Kjara, kleopatra, kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Krtica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, Leva, lion heart, lora82, luna2, ljube, ljubi, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica , mala11111,  mala28, Mala Maja, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marincezg, Marnie, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, meki, mg1975, milivoj73, mimadz , miny, mirelis, Missixty, mona22, mostarka86, Mury, my_heart, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina977, nirvana, Noemi, nova21, njanja1, osijek, PapigaCapo, PetraP, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, , roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Sadie, Samanta, sami_os, Sandra1971, sara10, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sissy75, skandy, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, s_iva, *sunisshining*,  špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu   :Heart:

----------


## jo1974

Bubekica   imaš   BIG LIKE za listu  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica   imaš   BIG LIKE za listu


A ja bas gledam gdje si mi ti na njoj. Negdje mi zvoni da si negdje javila da si u postupku, ili sam poludila?

----------


## jo1974

> A ja bas gledam gdje si mi ti na njoj. Negdje mi zvoni da si negdje javila da si u postupku, ili sam poludila?


Mudro se sakrivam da neureknemo ,ali si me ulovila  2.5 vadim betu 8 po redu. :štrika:

----------


## bubekica

> Mudro se sakrivam da neureknemo ,ali si me ulovila  2.5 vadim betu 8 po redu.


 :fige:   :fige:   :fige:   x 1000000!

----------


## ARIANM

Bugaboo, Noemi, Mary80, Nada0007 čestitke od srca!!!! Tužnicama veliki zagrljaj,a čekalicama želim puno sreće  :Smile: 

Mi danas bili na kontroli i kad ono šok,veli dr. da vidi još jedan plod vel. 12mm kojem je srce prestalo kucati prije par dana po njegovoj procjeni. Drugi plod je 19mm i srce uredno kuca. Jel imao tko takav slučaj?? Trebam li se brinuti???? Dr. veli da se nada da neće biti problema i da će se ovaj plod sam apsorbirati...ništ ne kužim i još sam u šoku i sad još većem strahu za dalje....

----------


## bugaboo

> Mi danas bili na kontroli i kad ono šok,veli dr. da vidi još jedan plod vel. 12mm kojem je srce prestalo kucati prije par dana po njegovoj procjeni. Drugi plod je 19mm i srce uredno kuca. Jel imao tko takav slučaj?? Trebam li se brinuti???? Dr. veli da se nada da neće biti problema i da će se ovaj plod sam apsorbirati...ništ ne kužim i još sam u šoku i sad još većem strahu za dalje....


Draga nemoj brinuti, moja prosla trudnoca je bila pocetno blizanacka, a s 9 tjedana je jedno srceko prestalo kucati. Moj dr me poslao u Petrovu na obradu pa sam tamo par puta bila na pretragama, ali trudnoca je do kraja bila uredna. Dobro ti je dr rekao, ta mrvica ce se razgraditi i nakon nekog vremena se nece niti vidjeti na uzv.

----------


## frka

ARIANM, i kod nas je bio vanishing twin, a znam još nekoliko slučajeva i sve je bilo ok kod svih. 

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ARIANM

Bugaboo hvala ti na utjesi. Strah me najviše toga što je spominjao ako prokrvarim da se hitno javim u bolnicu jer ako se to počne čistiti može povuči i drugi plod. Ako sam ja to dobro shvatila jer sam bila u šoku cijela. Jesi li strogo mirovala nakon toga?

----------


## ARIANM

Frka,bogaboo jel bilo krvarenja kod vas?

----------


## frka

kod mene je samo u jednom navratu bio blago, blago smeđi iscjedak. a ta druga gestacijska se vidjela još jako dugo na uzv-u - mislim da su je zadnji put vidjeli s oko 15, 16tt. i nisam mirovala niti mi je itko to spominjao.

----------


## bugaboo

Arianam ja nisam strogo mirovala, sve laganini, nisam radila, ali sam svaki dan isla u setnje. Ja nisam prokrvarila, nadam se da neces niti ti.

----------


## geronimo

Noemi, bugaboo čestitam!!!

----------


## Mury

Bubekice  :Klap: ...stavi me ovaj put na listu za svibanj -prirodnjak!
Sretno svima,ne mogu vas sve polovti,pa saljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## geronimo

Bila danas na pregledu...ciste nestale  :Very Happy: 
Imam jedan folikul od 14mm i endometrij od 7 mm. U nedjelju opet na pregledu.

----------


## sara10

*Bubekice*, mene možeš staviti na listu za 05/2014, polustimulirani u Cita!

----------


## bubekica

*geronimo* ti si ovaj ciklus u prirodnjaku? pogubila sam se malo  :Smile:  u kojoj si klinici?
*Mury*  :Kiss:  i puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*s_iva* mislim na tebe!
*žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Stena* kakvo je stanje s brljavljenjem?
*klivija* jesi ponavljala betu?
ima koja piskalica?
cure ON GO u travnju, kakvo je stanje?

----------


## dino84

> Mi danas bili na kontroli i kad ono šok,veli dr. da vidi još jedan plod vel. 12mm kojem je srce prestalo kucati prije par dana po njegovoj procjeni. Drugi plod je 19mm i srce uredno kuca. Jel imao tko takav slučaj?? Trebam li se brinuti???? Dr. veli da se nada da neće biti problema i da će se ovaj plod sam apsorbirati...ništ ne kužim i još sam u šoku i sad još većem strahu za dalje....


Arianm, ja sam prokrvarila i to jako obilno i nakon toga sam strogo mirovala do 12 tt. Ali meni su pored te druge GV vidjeli i hematom pa mislim da je mirovanje više bilo zbog toga. Jer su za taj drugi plod svi govorili da će se apsorbirati i da neće biti problema. Tako je i bilo i evo nas sada u 25 tt.

----------


## Ajvi

Ja sam on go, ali to bi netko trebao reći mom ciklusu. Čekam m, pa kad dođe, krećem.

----------


## sretna 1506

Mene makni do daljnjeg,zapravo makni me....tko zna da li ću više uopće ići.

----------


## geronimo

[QUOTE=bubekica;2610181]*geronimo* ti si ovaj ciklus u prirodnjaku? pogubila sam se malo  :Smile:  u kojoj si klinici?
Da ovaj ciklus sam u prirodnjaku i to u Vinogradskoj. na listi sam za lijekove tek za 7 mj. pa da iskoristim ovo vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Geronimo super!!!!! nema cisturina!!! Juuuuhuuuuuuuu!!!! Jel ja trebam opet pposebno ići kod dr. tomića i pitati za 2. prirodnjak il samo da se najavim na fmetrije? Ne da mi se samo zbog toga putovati ako mogu telefonski.
Kad bi  trebala biti tvoja menga u 7.mjesecu? Bojim se da neću stići u 7.mj ako bude radova od 1.8.

----------


## Krtica

Geronimo super!!!!! nema cisturina!!! Juuuuhuuuuuuuu!!!! Jel ja trebam opet pposebno ići kod dr. tomića i pitati za 2. prirodnjak il samo da se najavim na fmetrije? Ne da mi se samo zbog toga putovati ako mogu telefonski.
Kad bi  trebala biti tvoja menga u 7.mjesecu? Bojim se da neću stići u 7.mj ako bude radova od 1.8. 
Danas stigla menga. 5.5. idem upoznati dotura u VV

----------


## geronimo

Krtice, moja pretpostavka je da će mi u srpnju menga doći oko 10.7 tako da bi mogla stići. Inače su mi ciklusi dosta redoviti. Do tada planiram još jedan prirodnjak ako ovaj ne uspije a jedan ciklus prepustiti kućnoj radinosti :Laughing: 
Upalit će valjda jednom  :Smile:

----------


## geronimo

[QUOTE=Krtica;2610228]Geronimo super!!!!! nema cisturina!!! Juuuuhuuuuuuuu!!!! Jel ja trebam opet pposebno ići kod dr. tomića i pitati za 2. prirodnjak il samo da se najavim na fmetrije? Ne da mi se samo zbog toga putovati ako mogu telefonski.
Kad bi  trebala biti tvoja menga u 7.mjesecu? Bojim se da neću stići u 7.mj ako bude radova od 1.8. 
Danas stigla menga. 5.5. idem upoznati dotura u VV[/QUO
Nazovi sestru i mislim da te ona telefonski može naručiti bez problema

----------


## klivija

čestitke svim trudnicama! :Very Happy: 
danas sam ponovo vadila betu i opet je mala, samo 56,5  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bubekica

*klivija*  :Love: 
sto kaze doktorica?

----------


## bugaboo

klivija :Love:

----------


## klivija

hvala, cure 
doktorica kaže da prestanem s terapijom i da čekam M. a što mi drugo preostaje ...  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Moras li jos koji put vaditi betu? Mene kod takvih beta malih koje rastu uvijek strah vanmaternicne...

----------


## mima32

Klivija ne zelim te plasit al svakako vadi betu dok ne otpratis pad. Meni je prva beta bila 10, druga 15, treca 20, pocela krvarit. Ukinuta terapija i rekli ak dodje menga super i to je to. Dosla menga. Najnormalnija obilna i trajala 5 dana. Nakon toga beta 80. Tjedan dana kasnije 1200. Bila je izvanmaternicna. Ne znaci da je kod tebe tako samo treba bit oprezan s takvim betama i bez obzira na mengu treba otpratit pad. Jako bitno je rano otkrivanje ektopicne trudnoce. Drzim  :fige:  da sve bude ok.

----------


## klivija

moj soc. ginić mi je rekao da dođem s nalazom kod njega u ponedjeljak, u njega imam povjerenja, vidjet ću što će još on reći.

----------


## Frćka

*Bubekice*, prijavljujem i ja postupak u 5. mjesecu / 5.stimulirani IVF (nakon 4xAIH i 4xIVF)

----------


## s_iva

Klivija, slažem se sa curama, ponovi betu slijedeći tjedan. A što se terapije tiče ne znam, ja ne bih prekidala dok se ne uvjerim da beta pada.
Frćka   :fige: 
Žužy, kako si? Kad je beta?

----------


## žužy

> Žužy, kako si? Kad je beta?


Ah,neznam ni sama  :Undecided: 
Do sad sam bila dobro,i predobro.Nikakvih simptoma,ničega...prekjučer me kao nešto krenule boleti sise al sa strane nekak,sad više niti to.
Inače,danas mi je dan kad bi inače trebala dobiti mengu i sad počinjem osječati pms filing po jajnicima.
Jel Estrofem utječe na (ne)dolazak menge?
Pod utričima ju dobim normalno.
Danas mi je 9. dnt (jednog dvodnevnog).

*s_iva*,kaj ima kod tebe?Daj nekaj obečavajučeg  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Žužy, znaš i sama da simptomi ništa ne znače, a PMS je prisutan i kada dođe do T. Ja sam svaki put kad sam bila T bila iznenađena, jer sam mislila da ću taj tren procuriti.
Tako da je dobro što kod tebe još nema M. Evo malo ~~~~~~~ da tako i nastavi!

Ja sam ok, ali tek mi je 6 dnt. Počeo PMS, a treba čekati još barem do slijedeće subote!

----------


## Frćka

*Klivija*, ni ja nebi stala s terapijom, bez obzira, zbog ono malo...nikad se nezna... :fige: 
A vas dvije, *žužy, s_iva* pms iš iš, zatresite forum veseljem! :Zaljubljen: 
Sestra mi je trudna 7 tt, na ribarnici meni slabo, njoj ništa! :Laughing:  Niti jedan simptom nema osim osjećaja da će svaki čas dobit, cice ništa...zato!!! :fige:

----------


## Stena

Klivija dijelim mišljenje sa Frćkom. Život je pun iznenađenja!

Kod mene 8dpt,brljavljenja nema samo jučer malo na papiru ujutro poslije pišanja, ali boli me glava za poludit! Kad najranije mogu vaditi betu i da idem dalje,simptomi su definitivno isti kao i prošli put kad je beta bila 0.
Otpisala sam već ovaj postupak čak sam i brljavila prošli put samo 9 dpt.

----------


## Frćka

*Stena* ja sam brljavila oba puta kad sam bila T. Jednom 7 i 8 dnt, test 9 dnt +, drugi put 8 i 9 dnt, test 10 dnt +...Mislim da biš mogla sutra testiću namignut! :Smile: 
Ni ti ne odustaj tako olako, nikad neznaš, mogla (trebala) bi bit implantacija, vidim ti iz potpisa da te utrići drže...
Betu možeš u ponedjeljak, 11dnt je sasvim ok!

----------


## ljubilica

*zuzy* ja sam i pod Estrofemom dobila. Mislim da nema veze. Al ti neces dobiti  :fige:   :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> *zuzy* ja sam i pod Estrofemom dobila. Mislim da nema veze. Al ti neces dobiti


 :Kiss: 

*stena*, :fige:  da te osječaj vara..mada,dobro mi je poznat.

----------


## ARIANM

Evo mene s hitne. Jutros počelo krvarenje,srednje obilno,zvala dr. i on mi rekao da se javim na hitnu. Na uzv vidljiva jedna prazna gv,a u drugoj vitalan plod CRL 20mm, KČS+. Jel netko zna što znači taj KČS+?? Puštena doma,krvarenje za sad stalo samo malo smeđarenja još,al baš malo. Sad mirovanje i čekanje....ovo je baš igra živaca...

----------


## frka

KČS+ znači da su prisutni otkucaji srca - to je super. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da stane krvarenje.

----------


## frka

zaboravih - KČS = kucaji čedinjeg srca.

----------


## ARIANM

Hvala frka  :Smile:  pitala me dr. dal želim hospitalizaciju,ali da mi oni ne mogu ionako nikako pomoći tako da bi mi ona preporučila da ležim doma...

----------


## Sadie

Izvadila sam jučer betu. Ugodno sam se iznenadila što sam čekala red u Petrovoj 5 minuta i dobila nalaz mailom.
Opet ništa od moje bebe. Baš mi je krivo, al nije kraj svijeta jer u 7.mj. idemo na stimulirani pa možda ovaj put budemo imali što za smrznuti. Nadam se da nećemo sve potrošiti sada, već da će nam nešto ostati za iduću bebu/blizance. 
U međuvremenu ćemo se odmoriti malo psihički i financijski (idemo privatno), a ni utrići mi neće faliti. 

Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~ trudnicama  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  a tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## tulipan83

> Izvadila sam jučer betu. Ugodno sam se iznenadila što sam čekala red u Petrovoj 5 minuta i dobila nalaz mailom.
> Opet ništa od moje bebe. Baš mi je krivo, al nije kraj svijeta jer u 7.mj. idemo na stimulirani pa možda ovaj put budemo imali što za smrznuti. Nadam se da nećemo sve potrošiti sada, već da će nam nešto ostati za iduću bebu/blizance. 
> U međuvremenu ćemo se odmoriti malo psihički i financijski (idemo privatno), a ni utrići mi neće faliti. 
> 
> Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~ trudnicama  a tužnicama



Žao mi je..   :Love:

----------


## tulipan83

> Hvala frka  pitala me dr. dal želim hospitalizaciju,ali da mi oni ne mogu ionako nikako pomoći tako da bi mi ona preporučila da ležim doma...


Odmaraj i drži se, bit će sve ok..

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> Ah,neznam ni sama 
> Do sad sam bila dobro,i predobro.Nikakvih simptoma,ničega...prekjučer me kao nešto krenule boleti sise al sa strane nekak,sad više niti to.
> Inače,danas mi je dan kad bi inače trebala dobiti mengu i sad počinjem osječati pms filing po jajnicima.
> Jel Estrofem utječe na (ne)dolazak menge?
> Pod utričima ju dobim normalno.
> Danas mi je 9. dnt (jednog dvodnevnog).
> 
> *s_iva*,kaj ima kod tebe?Daj nekaj obečavajučeg


Meni je stalno kao da cu svaki cas dobiti, a ako si vidjela beta mi je bila 800, 4000, 12000 u ponedjeljak mi je uvz.
prije prve bete isto sam imala uzasne grceve bas kao u pms i to jednu noc uzasno jako, bila sam uvjerena da moram dobiti, al evo sve je super, nadam se da ce tako i ostati :Smile: 
dakle to ti moze biti jako dobar znak ja bi rekla :Smile:

----------


## PinaColada

Klivija, nemoj jos da se predajes!

sadie, znaaaaaaaaaaaam kako ti je  :Taps: 

i ja danas, 2 dana prije datuma koji su mi rekli u PFC-u, vadila betu: i mizeran rezultat: 0,1 mIU/ml  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

nemam snage da sad zasad ista vise pisem, osim trudnicama puno srece, betocekalicama jos vise srece, a tuznicama veliki hug i poljubac i idemo dalje lavice moje  :Kiss: ****

----------


## s_iva

Ajoj - Pina, Sadie   :Sad: 
Arianm ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*ARIANM* , sve bude dobro,samo miruj  :Love: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

*Sadie,PinaColada*,žao mi je cure...   :Sad: 

*Mjestopodsuncem* ,evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak! 
Kolko si sad trudna?

Betočekalice drage, :fige:  do neba!

----------


## PinaColada

Mozda sam offtopic, no premda je vikend, dr. Iz Praga mi ne odg. na mail.....da li se prekida terapija odmah nakon mini bete ili da ponovim betu u ponedj, kako mi je napisano??? Nema sanse da naraste jelde :Sad: (((

----------


## mima32

Koji dan si radila betu? Kad je bio ET?

----------


## Noemi

Jutros sam vadila službenu betu ...
16.dpt 2 dvodnevne mrve : 1870,7 !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Noemi

svim cekalicama zelim sto veću betu, tuznicama ogroman zagrljaj, Pinacolada drzi se !!!
u ponedjeljak moram ponoviti pa cemo vidjeti kad nam je prvi pregled.

----------


## PinaColada

> Koji dan si radila betu? Kad je bio ET?


ET bio 11.4., rekli da vadim betu 28.4., a ja vadila danas.....

----------


## mima32

To je 15dnt, beta neće narast  :Sad: 
 :Love:

----------


## ARIANM

Pinacolada,sadie žao mi je. Znam da nema pravih rijeci utjehe,al uspjet ce jednom. Mora!
Noemi čestitke,odlicna beta!
Kod mene stalo krvarenje,od hitne na dnevnom ulosku par tockica smeđih. Trudim se cim vise mirovati i nadam se da se nece ponoviti.

----------


## mima32

Arianm bit ce sve ok! Samo odmaraj i miruj.
Kad ovdje citam svakodnevne nade i borbe svih hrabrih i upornih zena koje tako zarko zele svoju bebicu uvijek se sjetim jedne trudnice iz bolnice prije 2 god. koja je bila hospitalizirana zbog hematoma i krvarenja i prijeteceg pobacaja. I na kraju se to smirilo i na UZV su joj rekli da ce doma i da ce dobit deckica. E to kao da joj je bio kraj svijeta. Neutjesno je plakala jer je prizeljkivala curicu. Plakala 2-3 sata i kukala dok nije otisla. Neki nisu ni svjesni koliko su sretni i kakvih sve borbi ima za zeljenu bebu. Ovdje smo svi sretni zbog svake JS, svake male mrvice. Divim se svima cure, pogotovo maratonkama. Sve zasluzuju imat svoju malu mirisljavu strucu  :Heart:

----------


## geronimo

> Arianm bit ce sve ok! Samo odmaraj i miruj.
> Kad ovdje citam svakodnevne nade i borbe svih hrabrih i upornih zena koje tako zarko zele svoju bebicu uvijek se sjetim jedne trudnice iz bolnice prije 2 god. koja je bila hospitalizirana zbog hematoma i krvarenja i prijeteceg pobacaja. I na kraju se to smirilo i na UZV su joj rekli da ce doma i da ce dobit deckica. E to kao da joj je bio kraj svijeta. Neutjesno je plakala jer je prizeljkivala curicu. Plakala 2-3 sata i kukala dok nije otisla. Neki nisu ni svjesni koliko su sretni i kakvih sve borbi ima za zeljenu bebu. Ovdje smo svi sretni zbog svake JS, svake male mrvice. Divim se svima cure, pogotovo maratonkama. Sve zasluzuju imat svoju malu mirisljavu strucu


Potpisujem..

----------


## saan

Noemi :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  predivna beta! Cestitam<3 mozda su duplici? :Wink:

----------


## Ajvi

Noemi, wow,  :Very Happy:   :Klap:  , ludilo od bete! 
Sadie, PinaColada, cure drage, žao mi je.  :Love: 
ARIANM, samo miruj i  :fige:  do kraja.
Ja dočekala m i u ponedjeljak sam na brdu.

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> *ARIANM* , sve bude dobro,samo miruj 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> 
> *Sadie,PinaColada*,žao mi je cure...  
> 
> *Mjestopodsuncem* ,evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak! 
> Kolko si sad trudna?
> 
> Betočekalice drage, do neba!


Sad ce peti tjedan ako ja to dobro racunam :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Sad ce peti tjedan ako ja to dobro racunam


Trudnoca se racuna od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije, vise si ti trudna draga  :Wink:

----------


## Stena

10. dpt ,druga crtica blijeda,ali vidi se.

----------


## Lotta81

> 10. dpt ,druga crtica blijeda,ali vidi se.



Stena, to mora biti to  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

> 10. dpt ,druga crtica blijeda,ali vidi se.


Evo i ovdje,jupiiiiiii!!! :Very Happy: 
Crta je crta, ni ne može biti tamnija ovako rano, svima nam je tako bila svijetla, pod svim kutovima tražena! :Grin:

----------


## Stena

Ne usudim se previše veseliti da ne ispadne biokemijska. U utorak beta...

----------


## Frćka

Potpuno te razumijem, držim  :fige:  za betu!

----------


## Lotta81

Stena, samo polako i bit će sve ok (znamo kako je do čekanja bete , al bude ok)

----------


## Krtica

Stena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

Stena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!!!

----------


## Aliki

*Stena*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za visoku betu  :fige:

----------


## bugaboo

Stena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za visoku betu!

----------


## ARIANM

Stena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to to!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kod mene krvarenja više nema od jučer,sve čisto, hvala Bogu, molimo da se ne ponovi. Ne mirujem skroz,danas sam autom otišla do kafića pa popila kavu na terasi,ležala(čitaj spavala  :Laughing: ) do sad,popila kavu u dvorištu na ležaljci pa sad opet ležanje. Nadam se da je to ok??? Ili bi trebala ležati skroz?

----------


## Vaki

Sadie, PinaColada - žao mi je cure...
Stena - sretno!

----------


## žužy

*Stena*,  :fige:  da betica bude velika i savršena!  :Klap: 

Moj test neg. Nema tuge,čekam mengu i idemo dalje!

----------


## bubekica

*žužy* za nove pobjede ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## funky

Zuzy ratnice,molim da sta prije uspije!!!
Stena,ma bit ce dobro!!!!

----------


## PinaColada

Žužy idemo idemo  :Joggler: 

Vaki hvala  :Kiss: 

Stena cekamo veliku betuuuu, samo polako  :Smile: ))

----------


## Krtica

Žužy idemo svi u nove pobjede!!!!!

----------


## žužy

Idemo,idemo,kaj drugo!
Još imam jaja i relativno sam mlada!  :lool:  :pivo:

----------


## bubaba

Krtice žao mi je 
Bugabu čestitam
Bravo Noemi, čestitam
Nada 007 super, čestitam 
Sadie žao mi je 
Žužy srećice moja, već sam ti sve rekla…neopisivo mi je žao.. jubim te 

svim drugim curama od srca želim sreću i puno uspjeha u postupcima

----------


## Mury

> Krtice žao mi je 
> Bugabu čestitam
> Bravo Noemi, čestitam
> Nada 007 super, čestitam 
> Sadie žao mi je 
> Žužy srećice moja, već sam ti sve rekla…neopisivo mi je žao.. jubim te 
> 
> svim drugim curama od srca želim sreću i puno uspjeha u postupcima


Malo sam  lijena, pa ću potpisati....i dodati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~kome ovih dan najviše trebaju!!!

----------


## s_iva

Mlada Žužy  :Love: 
Stena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta bude velika! Hoćeš danas raditi betu?

----------


## Frćka

*Sadie, PinaColada, Žužy* :Love: 
Za nove pobjede~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ :fige:

----------


## dazler

Krtice žao mi je 
Bugabu čestitam
Bravo Noemi, čestitam
Nada 007 super, čestitam 
Sadie žao mi je 
Žužy srećice moja, već sam ti sve rekla…neopisivo mi je žao.. jubim te 

svim drugim curama od srca želim sreću i puno uspjeha u postupcima

Nisam baš u toku,pa potpisujem

----------


## aprilili

Cure da vam javim...bila sam nestrpljiva i radila test 9dnt i bio -...ja vec pocela praviti planove za sljedeci postupak...i odem napraviti betu 11.dnt da potvrdim to da mogu prestati sa utricima kad taj  dan beta 75 ...mislim si pa kakavih 75 sta je sad to...i danas 13.dnt moja beta je 231 ...Jos sam izgubljena ali sam sretna do neba i molim Boga samo da nas cuva do kraja!!!
Svim cekalicama punoooo`~~~~~~~~za velike bete.
Tuznice moje drage  :Love:  i da vec u sljedecem postupku se zbog vas veselimo.
Svim curama koje su decekale svoje lijepe bete cestitam od srca i zelim vam mirnu trudnocu do kraja  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

*aprilili* cestitam! to su trodnevni, jel? lijepa je beta, a ni ova od 75 nije bila problematicna  :Wink:

----------


## aprilili

> *aprilili* cestitam! to su trodnevni, jel? lijepa je beta, a ni ova od 75 nije bila problematicna


Hvala draga , da trodnevni osmostanicni borci  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

aprilili  :Very Happy:  i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!
svim tužnicama big hug i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za neke nove pobjede!!
uvijek neki problemi, ja se borim s nalazima, u Rijeci već mjesec dana nemaju reagens za antifosfolipidna i nisu uopće mislili da bi to trebalo javiti pacijentu!  :Storma s bičem:  nadam se da ću uspjeti to riješiti do konzultacija, inače ne znam šta ću... :cupakosu: 
još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za kome god šta treba!!

----------


## žužy

*aprilili* ,čestitam  :Very Happy:  super,super!

----------


## Stena

Hvala vam cure! 
Iz vaših usta u Božje uši!!!!!!!

*Aprilili* čestitam!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 
*Krtice,Sadie,PinaColada,žužy*... :Love:

----------


## jo1974

*Aprilili čestitam!!!!!! stena i za tebe  čestitke  
Krtice,Sadie,PinaColada,žužy cure glavu gore i u nove pobjede.*

----------


## Aliki

*Aprilili* i ostali plusići ako sam nekog zaboravila, čestitam  :Very Happy: 
*žužy, Sadie, PinaColada*, big hug  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*jo1974* kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## Frćka

> *aprilili* ,čestitam  super,super!


x  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

*Žužy* bila sam sigurna za tebe ovaj put...koji dan si ... testić? Jesi dobila M?

----------


## žužy

> *Žužy* bila sam sigurna za tebe ovaj put...koji dan si ... testić? Jesi dobila M?


Danas mi je 14. dno,mengu još nisam dobila,test neg...a čak su me i sise počele sinoć boleti i temp. mi je jutros opet gore.
Ma bit će da su svi testovi bili pokvareni..

Kad ti stupaš?

----------


## Frćka

> Danas mi je 14. dno,mengu još nisam dobila,test neg...a čak su me i sise počele sinoć boleti i temp. mi je jutros opet gore.
> Ma bit će da su svi testovi bili pokvareni..
> 
> Kad ti stupaš?


Igra živaca?!  :Rolling Eyes:  Ako sam dobro skužila, još si koji testić ...?
Ja startam vjerov. za vikend s menopurima, osim ako nismo sami... :Laughing:

----------


## Krtica

Aprilili bravoooo!! Nek sve bude školski i nek bude lijepa i mirna trudnoća do samog kraja!!!!  :Klap: 
Stena  :Love:  hvala!!

----------


## jo1974

Čekamo bubekica još malo trebala bi 2.5 po betu ali idem 30.4 da zaokružim ovaj 4 mjesec,jer je bio totalna ludnica.

----------


## bugaboo

> *Aprilili* i ostali plusići ako sam nekog zaboravila, čestitam 
> *žužy, Sadie, PinaColada*, big hug


potpis!

----------


## tulipan83

> Čekamo bubekica još malo trebala bi 2.5 po betu ali idem 30.4 da zaokružim ovaj 4 mjesec,jer je bio totalna ludnica.


hej, smješko!! ja jutros napravila test, minus ko kuća, betu ću isto 30.4 jer možda odemo na more pa da dolje ne tražim lab. već isto radim planove za dalje, ali upravo pročitala post od aprilili i sad opet onaj osjećaj neizvjesnosti (u manjoj dozi)  u mojoj glavi.

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Docekala uvz danas malo  :Heart: kuca, zivo i zivahno :Smile: 

Svim plusevima cestitke, a ostalima zelim srecu u slijedecem postupku :Smile:

----------


## Lotta81

Stena za sutra  :fige:  :fige: 

Svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god da treba.

----------


## paty

izgleda da od moga FET-a ništa počelo me danas šarafit  trbuh i užasno me bole leđa i glava.

----------


## ARIANM

Aprilili, mjestopodsuncem čestitke!!!

žužy još nije gotovo.....

Geronimo kako je prošla fm u nedjelju?

----------


## bugaboo

Stena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu danas

----------


## bubekica

> Stena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu danas


Veliki x!

----------


## s_iva

jo1974, stena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

> jo1974, stena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem i dodajem *Žužy*! Jesi pišnula? :fige:

----------


## geronimo

> Aprilili, mjestopodsuncem čestitke!!!
> 
> žužy još nije gotovo.....
> 
> Geronimo kako je prošla fm u nedjelju?


Sutra imam aspiraciju. Uglavnom jučer sam primila štopericu. U nedjelju je folikul bio 16mm a endometrij 11mm...Nikad veći endometrij. Čak je doktor komentirao da je endo. velik a folikul osrednji iako je bio 11 DC i to je ok veličina za folikul.
Aprilili, Noemi, mjstopodsuncem čestitke

----------


## žužy

*Frćka*,nita,jeno veviko nita!Mengo doooooojdi više  :Nope: 

*geronimo*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!
*Stena*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju beticu!

----------


## Frćka

Grrrrrrrr!!! :Evil or Very Mad:  Odlučila sam, ove godine sve trudne i gotovo!!! :Cool:

----------


## TinaH

Ej cure..evo ja danas dobila mengu,napokon krecemo u postupak..jeeee
Meni 3dc pada u cet. 1.5 VV radi normalno? Puse svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*TinaH* koliko sam cula da, ali ionako danas moras nazvati kako bi se narucila pa provjeri.

----------


## Krtica

*Geronimo* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jednu lijepu stanicu i jedan lijepi embrij!!!!
*Frćka* jako mi se sviđa ova tvoja odluka!!!
*TinaH* nek ovaj postupak bude zadnji!!!

----------


## Pika80

Pozz svima i da vam se i ja pridružim danas nakon moje jutros vađene negativne bete :Crying or Very sad: ...nakon tri neuspjela AIH dr. se idlučio na IVF...nakon hrpe decapeptyla i puregona dobili smo 20 js,osam oplođenih,četiri su se razvile do blastica i zamrznute su jer sam razvila hadnu hiperstimulaciju...iduci ciklus sam isla na FET,vračene su dvije blastice koje su odustale od nas :Sad: ...nakon litara suza jutros,idemo dalje...sutra dogovor sa dr. kada mogu po svoje druge dvije mrvice...

----------


## Stena

ß-175,4   :Joggler:

----------


## geronimo

stena Bravo!!!

----------


## bubekica

:-d :-d

----------


## saan

Stena :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ARIANM

Stena tooooooooooooo!!!! ČESTITAM!!!!!

----------


## Lotta81

Stena  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## s_iva

Stena, super  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

Bravo *Stena*  :Very Happy: 
*s_iva*, čekamo i tvoju lijepu betu, kao i bete ostalih betočekalica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Krtica

Bravo Stena!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Bravo Stena, cestitam!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aliki

*Stena*, krasna beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

> ß-175,4


 :Very Happy:  tooooooo!!! Školski dalje obavezno!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## funky

Stena super betica!!!!

----------


## arlena

Uu koliko trudnica!!! Super,cestitam cure !!!

----------


## jo1974

Stena sretno i školski do kraja,ja sutra idem kaže MD ajde kad češ ići već sam 4 prsta otvoren,tako da i našim boljim polovicama nije lako ovo iščekivanje  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Stena bravo za betu! Vibram da sve bude skolski do kraja. 
Svim betocekalicama zelim da sto prije docekaju svoju pozitivnu betu kao i ostalim suborkama.
s iva tvoja beta bi me jako obradovala
Ne citam redovito pa ovak cestitam svim trudnicama i zelim im skolsku trudnocu

----------


## Sonja29

Jo cekamo zajedno sa tobom., vibram draga

----------


## Stena

Hvala vam cure moje...ne mogu vam opisati svoju sreću...i od srca želim da se što prije i vama dogodi  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tulipan83

Čestitke pozitivkama!!!!!  Ostalima držim fige!! Jo., bome im nije lako, jučer nisam ni rekla mm za neg test,pitao me kak se ja osjećam i odmah nastavio da je on uvjeren da je mala Dora u buši. Betu ću ipak u petak.

----------


## kika222

Čestitam svim trudnicama!!!
S_iva vrijeme je za tvoju lijepu brojčicu!!!
Žužy draga doći će i naše vrijeme :Love: , sve tužnice :Love: 
Nadam se da ću i ja jednom upast u mjesec sa ovako puno trudnoća, jer mi se čini da bi onda nešto i kod mene bilo :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pea

Mene dugooo nije bilo na forumu,nekako iza poroda sam bila prezauzeta s bebicom i jos nek zdrastveni problemi.Ali danas sam imala potrebu se javiti svima vama,rodila sam prije 16 mj. nakon 8 godina neplodnosti i dva icsi,aih ne brojim,hormoni i ostalo sve znate.Ali danas ponovo test + neplanirano,neocekivano i nemam pojma kako  :Smile:  Eto cuda se ipak dogadaju,zasto prije nije uspijevalo a sad je,pojma nemam,a jos uvijek i dojim  :Undecided:  Cudni su stvarno putevi Boziji,90% zena s ovog podforuma s kojima sam ja krenula u borbu su vec mame,a cinilo se da nikad necemo.Samo budite strpljive i uporne,doc ce vas smotuljak srece ♥ 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mury

Pea,super vijest,cestitam  :Very Happy: ....hvala sto si javila,jer takvi slucajevi nam svima daju vjetar u ledja.Mozda ipak ima nesto u tom glupom “opustanju“,ali lakse se opustiti kad vec imas bebu i oko ne se angaziras maksimalno,ovako zivci rade 100 na sat,i svaki dan sve veci grc - barem meni....
Za sto vise spontanih,iznenadih trudnica ~~~~~~~.ali i onih iz IVF-a~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## s_iva

> Stena sretno i školski do kraja,ja sutra idem kaže MD ajde kad češ ići već sam 4 prsta otvoren,tako da i našim boljim polovicama nije lako ovo iščekivanje


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pea, čestitam i sretno dalje!

----------


## dazler

Pea predivno  :Very Happy: 
Stena čestitke,za sve mirno do kraja
Betočekalice  :fige: 
Mi ostale još malo ,pa će i naše vrijeme

----------


## aprilili

*Stena* cestitammmmmm  :Very Happy:  i mirnu trudnocu do kraja !!! Stizu nam novogodisnje ljubavi  :Zaljubljen: 
Pea cestitam!!! Volim ovako lijepe price koje sire optimizam...sretno do kraja  :Klap: 
Svim curama hvala na cestitkama  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

> ß-175,4


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Vadiš opet preksutra?

----------


## žužy

*pea*,čestitam  :Klap: !

----------


## frka

pea, čestitam!!!



> Pea,super vijest,cestitam ....hvala sto si javila,jer takvi slucajevi nam svima daju vjetar u ledja.Mozda ipak ima nesto u tom glupom “opustanju“,ali lakse se opustiti kad vec imas bebu i oko ne se angaziras maksimalno,ovako zivci rade 100 na sat,i svaki dan sve veci grc - barem meni....
> Za sto vise spontanih,iznenadih trudnica ~~~~~~~.ali i onih iz IVF-a~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!


da razbijemo mit o "opuštanju" - nije u tome stvar, Mury. ina33 je više puta pisala o tome da je većina parova u MPO zapravo subfertilna, ne infertilna. znači, ako nema jednoznačne dijagnoze poput nedostatka jajovoda ili azoo, nakon poroda dolazi do tzv. window of opportunity od cca 2 g. - organizam se na neki način imunološki resetira i puno je prijemčljiviji za novu trudnoću. zato masa parova nakon uspješnog postupka spontano zatrudne.

svima masa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba!

----------


## frka

P.S. Čestitke i drugim curama s lijepim betama, a tužnicama hug.

----------


## tulipan83

Pea, čestitke!!! 
Jo 1974, javi nam se!! Nestrpljivo čekamo!!!

----------


## Stena

Pea ovo je super vijest!!!!!!

Betu ponavljam u petak,koja cifra bi morala biti?

----------


## jo1974

čekam da mi jave ,i spremna sam za raditi ako je nula,jutros jedva se digla da idem a kad sam tamo došla više neprimaju uputnice,mislim to se samo meni može desiti,ali pošto već često idem sestra me prepoznala pa fino uzela mi uputnicu i preko reda ja izvadi krv,misli trudnice imaju prednost i invalidi,moliom ljepo  :Smile:  luda sam već

----------


## Stena

jo1974  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## žužy

*jo1974*   :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Mury

> pea, čestitam!!!
> 
> 
> da razbijemo mit o "opuštanju" - nije u tome stvar, Mury. ina33 je više puta pisala o tome da je većina parova u MPO zapravo subfertilna, ne infertilna. znači, ako nema jednoznačne dijagnoze poput nedostatka jajovoda ili azoo, nakon poroda dolazi do tzv. window of opportunity od cca 2 g. - organizam se na neki način imunološki resetira i puno je prijemčljiviji za novu trudnoću. zato masa parova nakon uspješnog postupka spontano zatrudne.!


Eh,da sam se bar ja resetirala nakon rodenja mojih andela....ali kakve sam srece u mene ce biti kontraefekat  :Sad: 
Jo1974,do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## Ginger

Stena, pea cestitam!

s_iva tebi posebne ~~~~~~~

I za sve vas kojima treba ~~~~~~

A ja, kao mama 3 ivf bebe, iz tri razlicita postupka, odgovorno tvrdim da je opustanje jos samo jedan u nizu mitova o neplodnosti
Nije upalilo ni nakon prve, a niti nakon druge bebe

----------


## geronimo

danas pušiona...nisu ništa izvadili. Kažu možda je puknuo (iako ne vjerujem jer me pogledao ujutro na ultrazvuk i bio je prisutan) prije pa su napravili inseminaciju.
Slijedeči ciklus odmaram pa ću slijedeći vidjeti dali ću ići....u svakom slucaju 7 mjsesc sam na stimuliranom..

----------


## lulu79

Stena, pea, aprilili, cestitam, i da bude sve super i skolski do kraja,....
Jo1974, s_iva , drzim fige za troznamenkastu betu i da se prikljucite u vlakic travanjskih trudnica
Geronimo i za tebe vibre do neba, da inseminacija bude to sto je dovoljno da upali,....
Svim tuznicama  :Love:  i da sljedeci put bude dobitan,.....
Svima koje sam zaboravila u kojoj god fazi bili  :fige: 
Ja prijavljujem negativnu betu,.....

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Geronimo* - suosjećam!!!!! Jako mi je žao što je ovako ispalo, a sada glavu gore - brzo će vrijeme proći do 7. mjeseca.

*Pea, Stena, Aprilili* - čestitke!!!!!

Ja sam dobila patohistološki nalaz od histeroskopije - uredan je!!! Tako veli doktor. A na nalazu piše ovo: Histološki u materijalu se nalazi sluznica endometrija koja odgovara fazi proliferacije.....

Zar ne mogu ići u detalj? Uglavnom na analizu su slali tri isječka sluznice dužine 1cm i debljine 1mm. Sad znam odakle bolovi......

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Lulu79* -  :Love:

----------


## s_iva

Lulu  :Love: 

A ja, čisto iz znatiželje napravila test 11 dnt 2-dnevnih embrija i naravno čisti *-*  :Mad: 
Još sam primila Brevactid 1500 u nedjelju, dakle nakon 3 dana ni traga beti! Toliko o tome da treba više od 5 dana da se Brevactid izluči!
Sutra ću ponoviti sa jutarnjim urinom, ali to je izgleda to! 
A test je neki novi, koji detektira betu od 10 jedinica (Cyclotest), za turbo rano testiranje.

----------


## bubekica

*s_iva* ma taj je ziher pokvaren! daj ti neki provjereni popiski  :Smile: 

*lulu79*  :Love: 
*geronimo* za uspjesan aih ~~~~~~
*jo1974* cekamooo te!

----------


## Krtica

> danas pušiona...nisu ništa izvadili. Kažu možda je puknuo (iako ne vjerujem jer me pogledao ujutro na ultrazvuk i bio je prisutan) prije pa su napravili inseminaciju.
> Slijedeči ciklus odmaram pa ću slijedeći vidjeti dali ću ići....u svakom slucaju 7 mjsesc sam na stimuliranom..


Ufff baš bez veze. Krivo mi! Ajd nek se bar inseminacija napravila. I nek bude sretna takva neplanirana!
Jesi čula hoće biti radova u 8.mj? Ti si isto u Vg?

----------


## jo1974

*IMAMO BETUUUUUUUU 196  13dnt  2x4st
nakon 8 pokušaja*  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

> *IMAMO BETUUUUUUUU 196  13dnt  2x4st*


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Joooj kak su mi super te lijepe betice od dvodnevnih malcov!!

----------


## žužy

*s_iva*,sad vidim  :Nope:

----------


## s_iva

JO  :Very Happy:    jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## bubekica

:-d :-d

mrzim kad ne zele skakat, aaaaaaaa

----------


## tina_julija

Moram i ja! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa cestitaaaaammmmm!!!!! Predivno!!!!! Od sad skolski ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Joss

> *IMAMO BETUUUUUUUU 196  13dnt  2x4st
> nakon 8 pokušaja*



Čestitam !!!!Prekrasno!

----------


## saraya

ajme koliko trudnica  :Smile: 
stena, aprilili, jo1974 i mnogim drugima koje sam izostavila, ne mogu vas pohvatati čestitam od srca  :Very Happy: 
tužnicama  :Love: 
žužy ja se još uvijek nekako nadam :fige:  i čekam tvoju betu...

----------


## jo1974

Mislia sam da se ljepe stvari događaju samo drugima nemogu doći sebi,dr.A me malo spustio i reko da ponovim u petak i ponedeljak,ali kaže beta nije loša,a md je tek sad otvoren on je zbunjeniji i od mene valjda to tako treba biti,hvala vam cure na podrški a sad smireno i laganim korakom da dočekamo božić.

----------


## željkica

čestitam svim novim trudnicama od srca! tužnicama veliki zagrljaj i da vam sljedeći put bude dobitan!
*žužy* draga grlim te jako ,jako si hrabra divim ti se! :Love:

----------


## Argente

jo1974  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Znam da će zvučati otrcano, ali jutros kad sam vidjela tvoj post da čekaš betu, nekako sam imala osjećaj da bi ovaj put i moglo biti...čestitam draga!

s_iva - čekamo još koji dan...

Naravno čestitke i ostalim trudničicama, Stena, aprilili!

 :pivo:

----------


## Argente

a žužiki hug i :bambus: za hrabrost i optimizam
ma bit će to stara brzo

----------


## dino84

Čestitke novim trudnicama  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

Cure moje...  :pivo:  :pivo:  !

----------


## Mury

Jo1974,jeeeeeee,to te ja pitam  :Very Happy: ,sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Meni krenuo spoting,a tek 25 dc...nadam se da sam u petak na brdu  :Smile:

----------


## frka

jo, suuupeeeer! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vaki

Jo, čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

Veselo nam proljece!!!!! Nek se veselje siri dalje!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

> *IMAMO BETUUUUUUUU 196  13dnt  2x4st
> nakon 8 pokušaja*


Ma to te ja pitam! Kako divno!!! :Very Happy: 
Za dalje i sve savrseno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## HelloKitty

Evo i ja cu da se preselim na ovo odbrojavanje. Danas sam popila svoj prvi klomifen na 4DC. Nadam se bogatoj stimulaciji, pa i AIH-u za 10-tak dana. Mahanje!!

----------


## Sonja29

uh jo sva sam se najezila... vrijeme je bilo da nas i ti obradujes. Znas sto ti sve zelim  :Smile: 
s iva ne zelim te tjesiti ili sl. ali ja ne vjerujem testovima. Meni pokazao 13.dnt mikroskopski vidljivu   crticu a beta bila 609
 Pea jos jednom cestitam! Lijepo je procitati ovako nesto pogotovo ovdje.
Sto se tice resetiranja ja nisam te srece  :Smile:

----------


## Stena

Čestitam Jo  :Klap:

----------


## tulipan83

Bravo Jo!!!!!!!!  Dalje laganini i školski!!!!!

----------


## geronimo

> Ufff baš bez veze. Krivo mi! Ajd nek se bar inseminacija napravila. I nek bude sretna takva neplanirana!
> Jesi čula hoće biti radova u 8.mj? Ti si isto u Vg?


Nisam ništa čula za 8 mjesec ali meni će stimulacija i moguća punkcija/transfer biti unutar 7 mjeseca pa onda idem na godišnji...
 Jo čestitke..

----------


## Krtica

Jo bravooooooooooo!!!!!!!! Nek bude sve školski! Divan travanj!!!!!

----------


## Pika80

jo čestitam...ovo je stvarno motivirajuce...  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Sad tek vidim,* Pea* čestitke!!! Divno za pročitati! Ja mogu bit opuštena samo ako me uspavaju!
*Geronimo, s_iva* :fige:  do neba!
*Ankić*, super za nalaz!!! Samo naprijed cure, svima!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## bubicazubica

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama!!!!!!!!!
a vama ostalima,čekalicama svega i svačega,pogotovo čekalicama bete...vibram za dobre vibracije.........!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sara10

Čestitam svim novim trudnicama, ima vas u travnju, neka se samo tako nastavi i dalje pozitivni proljetni val :Very Happy: 
Onima kojima sada nije uspjelo šaljem  :Love:  
A za sve one koje su u postupku, čekanju bete i sl držim  :fige:  za sve što vam treba!

----------


## bugaboo

> Čestitam svim novim trudnicama, ima vas u travnju, neka se samo tako nastavi i dalje pozitivni proljetni val
> Onima kojima sada nije uspjelo šaljem  
> A za sve one koje su u postupku, čekanju bete i sl držim  za sve što vam treba!


 Veliki X!

----------


## ivica_k

> *IMAMO BETUUUUUUUU 196  13dnt  2x4st
> nakon 8 pokušaja*


Cestitam!!! Bravo  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Jo čestitam!!!   :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: 

 Jako me razveselila tvoja beta!! upornost se isplatila  :Yes:  :Klap:

----------


## anabela1

Čestitam Jo  :Very Happy:

----------


## HelloKitty

Pitanjce. Kad se javlja hiperstimulacija jajnika? Da li je to u toku tih 5 dana dok uzimamo Klomifen ili u periodu ovulacije? Glupo pitanje, ali ucim o Klomifenima  :Smile:

----------


## tulipan83

> Pitanjce. Kad se javlja hiperstimulacija jajnika? Da li je to u toku tih 5 dana dok uzimamo Klomifen ili u periodu ovulacije? Glupo pitanje, ali ucim o Klomifenima


Hiper se javlja nakon punkcije, ali jako, jako rijetko se javlja uz Klomifene.

----------


## s_iva

[QUOTE=Sonja29
s iva ne zelim te tjesiti ili sl. ali ja ne vjerujem testovima. Meni pokazao 13.dnt mikroskopski vidljivu crticu a beta bila 609
[/QUOTE]

I jutros minus  :Sad:

----------


## arlena

Pea cestitke na trudnoci,to isto se dogodilo i mojoj prijateljici,nakon 13 godina borbe i malog ivf smotuljka ostala spontano trudna i prije nego je mali napunio godinu dana   :Smile:  

Jo ,cestitke !!! Nek se lijepo podupla!

----------


## Snekica

*jo* da i ovdje poskočim!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  školski dalje!

----------


## Mury

*s_iva*  :Love:

----------


## HelloKitty

> Hiper se javlja nakon punkcije, ali jako, jako rijetko se javlja uz Klomifene.



Hvala. Ma pijem i malu dozu (1/2 tbl ujutro, 1/2 tbl navecer = 50 mg). 
A ne znam sto, ali imam tako neki strah od ovih tableta, valjda citajuci sve moguce nuspojave. 
Imam redovne ovulacije, ali prirodno nam ne ide vec 2 godine. Nadam se da ce ovaj pretprljeni strah uroditi plodom.

----------


## Kadauna

> *IMAMO BETUUUUUUUU 196  13dnt  2x4st
> nakon 8 pokušaja*



pa zar ja ovo tek nakon više od jednog dana vidim? Jo, čestitam, ne znam zašto te je Alebić "spustio", ali je beta za 13dnt uredna, baš lijepa, naravno čekate duplanje...... ja nekako hoću da vjerujem da će sve biti školski. Čestitam još jednom od  :Heart:

----------


## funky

Jo i Pea cestitke!!!!
S_iva drzi se!!!
Bila sam jucer na drugom uzv,bebica je super..sad smo 8 tjedana...otvorilo mi trudnicku,pa sam se raspala od srece...ali jajnici su i dalje jako povecani,dr savjetuje mirovanje,imate li kakav savjet?

----------


## mravak

funky,mirovanje što više možeš i čestitam !

----------


## Zima77

Super čestitam i vibram za dalje,,,,

----------


## ljubilica

> Jo i Pea cestitke!!!!
> S_iva drzi se!!!
> Bila sam jucer na drugom uzv,bebica je super..sad smo 8 tjedana...otvorilo mi trudnicku,pa sam se raspala od srece...ali jajnici su i dalje jako povecani,dr savjetuje mirovanje,imate li kakav savjet?


i meni su na zadnjem pregledu sa skoro 8tt jajnici bili jos uvijek uvecani i rekli su da je posljedica stimulacije a na prvom UZV mi je dr rekao da odmaram i pijem puno tekucine. I jesam vise manje odmarala. Sad jajnike vise nit ne osjecam

----------


## aprilili

*Jo 1974* cestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pika80

HelloKitty ja isto mislim da uz tako minimalnu dozu Klomifena na mozes razviti hiper...meni su rekli da imam hiper tek nakon punkcije iako ja mislim da se to vidjelo i prije jer su mi jajnici bili krcati folikulima,a i osjecala sam mucnine,povracala sam i imala glavobolje te dobila par kila i sve to prije punkcije...

----------


## funky

> i meni su na zadnjem pregledu sa skoro 8tt jajnici bili jos uvijek uvecani i rekli su da je posljedica stimulacije a na prvom UZV mi je dr rekao da odmaram i pijem puno tekucine. I jesam vise manje odmarala. Sad jajnike vise nit ne osjecam


Hvala cure,i vibre za sve,uvijek nesto cekamo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## inada

Pošto već dugo nisam vadila hormone stoga sam zaboravila, da li se mora biti natašte? Trebam LH,AMH,FSH,PRL,E2,TPO,DHEAS,SHGB,testoteron

----------


## TinaH

Ej cure moje..evo mene danas bila na brdu,nije bilo doktorice pa sam upoznala doktora i on je takoder super zadovoljna sam!  :Smile: 
Napokon je sve uredu i krenuli smo u postupak,od sutra pijem klomifene 2 na dan i tako 5 dana i onda kontrola u srijedu..jedva cekam  :Smile: 

Takoder cestitam svima da nekog neizostavim a vidim ima puno pozitivnih i divnih beta..bravo cureeee  :Kiss:

----------


## TinaH

> Hvala. Ma pijem i malu dozu (1/2 tbl ujutro, 1/2 tbl navecer = 50 mg). 
> A ne znam sto, ali imam tako neki strah od ovih tableta, valjda citajuci sve moguce nuspojave. 
> Imam redovne ovulacije, ali prirodno nam ne ide vec 2 godine. Nadam se da ce ovaj pretprljeni strah uroditi plodom.


Po cemu oni to odreduju koliko tko pije,vidim ti bas malu dozu a ja moram 2 na dan?  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

*Jo* čestitam od srca, ~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje sutra!
*Žužy* & *Iva* žao mi je cure, držite se!
*Funky* čuvaj se, miruj i čuvaj bebicu. Bravo za trudničku, moj je daje tek sa 12.-13. tt.
*HelloKitty* & *Tina* sretno u postupku!
Svim tužnicama veeeeliki zagrljaj, a čekalicama koječega puno sriće  :Kiss:

----------


## HelloKitty

> Po cemu oni to odreduju koliko tko pije,vidim ti bas malu dozu a ja moram 2 na dan?



A ja pijem tu manju dozu, jer po rijecima mog gin. imam redovne ovulacije, ali da cemo na ovaj nacin dobiti bar dva folikula i samim tim vece sanse za uspjeh inseminacije.

----------


## Zeljka33

> *Jo* čestitam od srca, ~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje sutra!
> 
> *Žužy* & *Iva* žao mi je cure, držite se!
> 
> *Funky* čuvaj se, miruj i čuvaj bebicu. Bravo za trudničku, moj je daje tek sa 12.-13. tt.
> 
> *HelloKitty* & *Tina* sretno u postupku!
> 
> Svim tužnicama veeeeliki zagrljaj, a čekalicama koječega puno sriće



Svercam se pa potpisujem Loly  :Smile:

----------


## inada

> Pošto već dugo nisam vadila hormone stoga sam zaboravila, da li se mora biti natašte? Trebam LH,AMH,FSH,PRL,E2,TPO,DHEAS,SHGB,testoteron


n

----------


## Argente

Ne mora, sretno!

----------


## Frćka

*s_iva* jako mi je žao :Love:

----------


## jo1974

Prijavljujem službenu betu  410,10,uponedeljak još jedno vađenje.

----------


## Loly

> Prijavljujem službenu betu  410,10,uponedeljak još jedno vađenje.



 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Šiškica

odlična beta  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Šiškica

podsjeća me na moju betu 15 dnt dva četverostanična mišeka koja je bila 433. (koja mi je danas u potpisu :Zaljubljen: )

želim ti prekrasnu školsku trudnoću!!

----------


## smarija

> Prijavljujem službenu betu  410,10,uponedeljak još jedno vađenje.


Jo1974 cestitam na beti ne znam na koji dan si je vadila, moja je 14-ti dan bila 410

----------


## s_iva

JO, super  :Very Happy:

----------


## aprilili

Danas 17dnt ß=2243

----------


## jo1974

čestitam aprilili  one grčeve koje smo imale ipak su se pokazale kao dobar znak,obje smo ih imale 2dnt.

----------


## Ginger

jo, aprilili  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stena

jo,aprilili super...čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## jo1974

stena jeli ti isto danas ponavljaš betu,žužy ~~~~~~~~~~
jeli ima još netko ko danas vadi betu.
iza kiše ipak grane sunce   :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*jo1974,aprilili* ,  :Klap:  :Very Happy: 

Moja beta neg.,prestala sam sinoć s terapijom i sad čekam mengicu..

----------


## Stena

Ah žužy  :Love: 

...čekam

----------


## aprilili

*Zuzi* svi cemo navijati za tebe za sljedeci postupak da bude dobitni..ti si nas sve bodrila od pocetka  :Love: 
Ja mislim da *Stena* vadi betu u ponedjeljak...
*Jo* hvala Bogu na tim grcevima  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## tulipan83

Moja beta 9, ništa ovaj put.u 7 mj idemo ponovno.
Jo i ostale  cure čestitam!!!

----------


## saraya

> Moja beta neg.,prestala sam sinoć s terapijom i sad čekam mengicu..


 :Love:

----------


## jo1974

Tulupan83 I zuzy vise srece sljedeci puta,ti si tulipàn vadila betu na vv jeli s tobom bila I ona zenskica iz varazdina sto je lezala kraj mene sto smo se zajedno smijale bas me zanima jeli njoj uspjelo.

----------


## HelloKitty

Zuzy  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

> Moja beta 9, ništa ovaj put.u 7 mj idemo ponovno.
> Jo i ostale  cure čestitam!!!


 :Love: 
I mi smo ponovno u akciji u srpnju.
Sad smo dva mjeseca na home made.

----------


## žužy

> Zuzy


 :Kiss:  draga *HK*!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ovaj postupak,nek uspije kako treba!

----------


## mima32

Cestitam svima na lijepim betama :D
Tulipan jel ponavljas betu? 
Tko je ono nedavno imao spororastucu betu? Sto je na kraju bilo? (Na mobu sam pa ne mogu pretrazivat)

----------


## bubicazubica

:Taps: 
žužy....u nove pobjede još jača!!!!!!!



> *jo1974,aprilili* , 
> 
> Moja beta neg.,prestala sam sinoć s terapijom i sad čekam mengicu..

----------


## tulipan83

> Tulupan83 I zuzy vise srece sljedeci puta,ti si tulipàn vadila betu na vv jeli s tobom bila I ona zenskica iz varazdina sto je lezala kraj mene sto smo se zajedno smijale bas me zanima jeli njoj uspjelo.


Nisam ju vidjela, bila je jedna druga jutros kad sam ja bila. Nadam se da je i njoj uspjelo kao tebi.!! Ja sam bila u pola8 gore i u 5min sve riješila.možda je poslije dolazila.

----------


## tulipan83

> I mi smo ponovno u akciji u srpnju.
> Sad smo dva mjeseca na home made.


Pitam ja dr kad se vidimo, kaže on sad se odmori 2 ciklusa pa se u 7mj vidimo. A ja njemu da se ovaj put nisam ni umorila. Al nije se dao za 6mj, tak da sam u 7 gore.nek nas riješi prije godišnjeg i olakšanje i njemu i nama, he he

----------


## tulipan83

> Cestitam svima na lijepim betama :D
> Tulipan jel ponavljas betu? 
> Tko je ono nedavno imao spororastucu betu? Sto je na kraju bilo? (Na mobu sam pa ne mogu pretrazivat)


Ne ponavljam. Prekidam terapiju i čekam mengu, premala je beta.

----------


## paty

ja danas vadila betu 11dnt-jedno veliko ništa prekidm terapiju i čekam M pa ću vidjeti kad ću opet u stimulirani
nadam se u 7mj.

----------


## arlena

Uh cure ,zuzi,tulipan,paty grlim ali nema predaje!!  Za slijedeci dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljubilica

Cure, zao mi za neg bete..... Saljem vam zagrljaj  :Love:   samo hrabro dalje 
*Zuzy*  :Kiss: 
Buduce mamice, cestitam na betama, divne vijesti
Imam osjecaj da je u ovoj godini vise trudnoca nego u prosloj

----------


## mima32

Tulipan, drzim  :fige:  za sljedeci put. Vec sam pisala i oprostite sto cu opet tupit al moram da osvijestimo i mogucnost ektopicne. Moja 1 beta 9, druga 15, treca 20. procurila, dobila pravu mengu, endometrij se oljustio i akroz tanak. Nakon toga beta 80, pa 1200. dobro da amo i dalje pratili jer je bila ektopicna. Vecinom nije takvq situacija al iz vlastitog iskustva govorim da je i to moguce kod jako malih i nepravilno rastucih beta. Ne zelim plasit samo upozorit da avi budemo svjesni i te mogucnosti

----------


## Kadauna

> Cure, zao mi za neg bete..... Saljem vam zagrljaj   samo hrabro dalje 
> *Zuzy* 
> Buduce mamice, cestitam na betama, divne vijesti
> Imam osjecaj da je u ovoj godini vise trudnoca nego u prosloj



ja nemam, uopće nemam  :Sad:  ustvari nikad gora situacija nije bila u državnim bolnicama, bar moj osjećaj je takav a može se to vidjeti pomalo i na forumskoj statistici.

----------


## Stena

tulipan,paty.....grlim.

Danas ponavljala,15 dnt ß=600,7  :Very Happy:

----------


## tulipan83

[QUOTE=mima32;2613857]Tulipan, drzim  :fige:  za sljedeci put. Vec sam pisala i oprostite sto cu opet tupit al moram da osvijestimo i mogucnost ektopicne. Moja 1 beta 9, druga 15, treca 20. procurila, dobila pravu mengu, endometrij se oljustio i akroz tanak. Nakon toga beta 80, pa 1200. dobro da amo i dalje pratili jer je bila ektopicna. Vecinom nije takvq situacija al iz vlastitog iskustva govorim da je i to moguce kod jako malih i nepravilno rastucih beta. Ne zelim plasit samo upozorit da avi budemo svjesni


Jel bilo IVF/ICSI??

----------


## tulipan83

> ja danas vadila betu 11dnt-jedno v
> eliko ništa prekidm terapiju i čekam M pa ću vidjeti kad ću opet u stimulirani
> nadam se u 7mj.


Grlim!!! Al idemo dalje!!

----------


## jan@

Pozdrav svima!Prvi put sam tu.Danas je 1 dnt, 5. d. vraćena jedna odlična blastica i jedna morula. To bi bilo najkraće moguće :D

----------


## mima32

Tulipan bio je ICSI

----------


## Mury

Jo,aprilili,cestitke  :Very Happy: 
Zuzy,tulipan,paty i ostale tuznice grlim puno,puno...i nadam se da je sljedeci postupak  vas,a mozda vas iznenadi i kucna radinost,tko zna...u zadnje vrijeme je puni takvih iznenadenja  :Wink:  
Saljem svima hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Frćka

> Uh cure ,zuzi,tulipan,paty grlim ali nema predaje!!  Za slijedeci dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~


X
*Stena* go girl!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## tulipan83

> Tulipan bio je ICSI


Vidjet ću sljedeći tj barem ponovit još jednu betu.

----------


## tulipan83

> Jo,aprilili,cestitke 
> Zuzy,tulipan,paty i ostale tuznice grlim puno,puno...i nadam se da je sljedeci postupak  vas,a mozda vas iznenadi i kucna radinost,tko zna...u zadnje vrijeme je puni takvih iznenadenja  
> Saljem svima hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!


Tome se uvijek nadamo!!!

----------


## mima32

Tulipan vjerujem da je samo nazalost neuspjesan postupak al bolje ipak ponovi betu pa si sigurna. 
I sljedeci postupak neka bude dobitni  :fige:

----------


## spodoba

jo, i ovdje da ti cestitam i pozelim da sve ide po skolski kao sto je i pocelo!!!  :Very Happy: 
cestitke i ostalim curama koje su ugledale lijepe bete!
a cekalicama naravno veliki hug i puno strpljenja!

----------


## s_iva

Moja beta očekivano - negativna (iznosi oko 5).
Žužy, tulipan - pridružit ću vam se u srpnju!

----------


## bugaboo

s_iva, zuzi, tulipan i ostale tuznice :Love:  

jo, aprilili cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  zelim vam skolsku trudnocu :Yes:

----------


## Frćka

> Pozdrav svima!Prvi put sam tu.Danas je 1 dnt, 5. d. vraćena jedna odlična blastica i jedna morula. To bi bilo najkraće moguće :D


Dobro došlla i sretno, neka bude uspješno! :fige:

----------


## bubekica

> Moja beta očekivano - negativna (iznosi oko 5).
> Žužy, tulipan - pridružit ću vam se u srpnju!


 :Sad:

----------


## Vaki

Da javim, moj prirodnjak se pretvorio u stimulirani postupak. Doktor je odlučio ubaciti malo Puregona da "nabilda" folikule...

----------


## Inesz

Vaki,~~~~~
kako će ti računati postupak? kao prirodnjak?

----------


## Vaki

Naravno da ne (na moju žalost), računa se kao stimulirani bez obzira sto je malo Puregona... Već sam rekla da će ovaj biti dobitan pa se ne sekiram.  :Bouncing:

----------


## Ajvi

Nadam se da si imala prijevoz kući...   :Wink:

----------


## Vaki

He-he! Morala sam zaboraviti na ponos i zvati...  :Laughing:

----------


## Inesz

> Naravno da ne (na moju žalost), računa se kao stimulirani bez obzira sto je malo Puregona... Već sam rekla da će ovaj biti dobitan pa se ne sekiram.



neka bude dobitan ~~~

ali ipak... klomifen i koliko amupula puregona? ne, ne... to nije, niti može biti standardna stimulacija...  :Sad: 

uh...

----------


## Mury

S_iva  :Love: ..jako,jako mi je zao  :Sad: ... drzi se!!!!

----------


## Aliki

Cure, žao mi je zbog negativnih beta  :Love: , neka novi postupci budu uspješni!

Pridružujem se klubu uspješnih dvodnevnih četverostaničnih embrija - 12. dnt beta 89, 14. dnt 267 !

----------


## bubicazubica

čestitke!!!!!!



> Cure, žao mi je zbog negativnih beta , neka novi postupci budu uspješni!
> 
> Pridružujem se klubu uspješnih dvodnevnih četverostaničnih embrija - 12. dnt beta 89, 14. dnt 267 !

----------


## bugaboo

Aliki cestitam!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

Cestitam Aliki!

----------


## jo1974

> Cure, žao mi je zbog negativnih beta , neka novi postupci budu uspješni!
> 
> Pridružujem se klubu uspješnih dvodnevnih četverostaničnih embrija - 12. dnt beta 89, 14. dnt 267 !


sretno aliki vidiš da je statistika ipak na našoj strani ovaj puta   :Smile:

----------


## Aliki

Hvala, cure!  :Smile: 
*Jo*, da, očito nije uvijek sve u njoj  :Yes:

----------


## jan@

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Cure žao mi je zbog negativnih beta. Glavu gore! Moramo biti uporne. 
Aliki bravo!!!

----------


## funky

Aliki jeeeee!!!!!
Tuznice,nastavak sa happy endom ocekujemo sta prije!!!

----------


## Ginger

> Moja beta očekivano - negativna (iznosi oko 5).
> Žužy, tulipan - pridružit ću vam se u srpnju!


 :Sad:   :Love: 

zagrljaj i drugim tuznicama

----------


## žužy

* s_iva* ,brzo će proči ova dva mjeseca...  :Love: 

Cure,ja se več pomalo brinem kaj moje menge još nema...čekam da dojde da se mogu naručiti na briseve,ovaj mjesec mi je godina dana od zadnjih.Al mislim da budem morala zvr ginićku da pogleda o čemu se radi....nemam nikakve najave M,osječam se skroz dobro  :Undecided: 
Danas mi je 18. dnt i 24. dan od moje ovulacije.
Ima koja kaj pametno za savjetovati...

----------


## paty

žužy i kod mene isto, M trebala doći jučer a nema je do sada bila uvjek točna pa me polako zabrinjava.
nadam se da će stići ovih dana.
nadam se da i kod tebe bude isto.izgleda da nam FETporemetio M

----------


## žužy

Da poludiš...nikad mi nije ovolko kasnila,uvijek bi došla i pod utrićima,a sad..jedan FET sve poremeti.
A valjda bude sve ok  :Love:

----------


## Pika80

žuži,paty ne sekirajte se ja sam iza negativane veze nakon feta dobila nakon pet dana,tak da bu dosla...

----------


## TinaH

Cure imam pitanje u vezi putnih naloga, znaci do sad sam ih uredno dobivala uz uputnicu..e sad ovaj mj.smo krenuli u postupak i predala sam D1 uputnicu koja mi kao sto znate vrijedi do kraja postupka! dali sad mogu dobit putni nalog od ginica bez da trazim uputnicu neznam kako sad to ide????  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Što nisi dobila putni nalog za više puta kad si dobila D1 uputnicu? Ja uvijek tražim za više puta, samo što mi neće dati i za muža...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tulipan83

Žužy, Paty; ista situacija i kod mene. Trebala dobiti prije 2 dana, još ništa, isto sam znala dobiti i pod utrićima. Ah valjda bude došla i da je sve ok.

----------


## TinaH

A nisam znala da ta upitnica d1 ide do kraja,sad se prvi put susrecem stim i jbg.nisam ni razmisljala i sad neznam kak ide jel mogu dobit putni bez uputnice?  :Smile:

----------


## serenity1

tinah i ja sam trazila putni naknadno i nije bilo problema

----------


## s_iva

> Žužy, Paty; ista situacija i kod mene. Trebala dobiti prije 2 dana, još ništa, isto sam znala dobiti i pod utrićima. Ah valjda bude došla i da je sve ok.


Isto i kod mene  :Mad:

----------


## s_iva

> Pridružujem se klubu uspješnih dvodnevnih četverostaničnih embrija - 12. dnt beta 89, 14. dnt 267 !


Super  :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje, u zadnje me vrijeme baš i nije bilo, moram priznat nisam u toku  :Ups: 
Ali sad me evo, prvo da svim sretnicama čestitam i poželim školske i bezbrižne trudnoće, tužnicama uvijek ide hrpa zagrljaja, a čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja sam krajem 4tog mjeseca, obavila svoju histerokopiju, i biopsiju endometrija, i sad cekam mengu da krenem na brdo. Čeka me FET, danas mi je 19DC.
Histeroskopija prošla kao od šale. Zadovoljna sam. 
Prije FETa bi trebala još jednom izvadit TSH i FT4 da vidim što nam je napravila terapija  :Smile:  i to je to.

----------


## jan@

Drage moje,imam jednu situaciju nakon transfera pa me zanima da li se nekome dogodilo nesto slično.Ovako, transfer mi je bio u četvrtak,vraćena je jedna odlična blastica i jedna morula.Zbog blage hiperstimulacije cijelo vrijeme od punkcije imam malo probadanje po jajnicima.U subotu kroz noc me probudila neopisiva bol koja je tajala nekoliko minuta da se nisam mogla pomaknuti.Da li se tako nesto nekom dogodilo i to nedugo nakon transfera?Danas je 4 dnt i osjecam povremeno bockanje i nista drugo.Bas sam se raspisala  :Smile:

----------


## Cannisa

Drage moje, evo konačno da Vam se javim. Naime, prošla sam puno postupaka, više od 7 godina muke i patnje nizasto. Na forumu s vama sam bila svakodnevno i onda više nisam imala snage za pisanje, organiziranje kavica.....pomalo sam išla onoj izlaznoj strategiji, ali duboko u sebi sam ipak još imala neku trunku nekakve nade gdje sam sama sebi obećala da ću vam se ponovo javiti kad ostanem trudna....
Ali krenimo redom, nakon SD, dogovorila sam termin u PFC Prag, na SD sam  se ioak upisala za lijekove i čekala......nakon toga šok rastava braka!
Znači sve moje nade su pale u vodu.....Počela sam raditi, i krenuo mi je život novim tokom, udala sam se ponovo i ostala trudna prirodno!!!!!!!
Mislila sam da nikakve šanse za to nema. Sada čekamo maloga dečkića koji dolazi sredinom srpnja ove godine.
Znam da vas tu ima puno novih, i da me se puno Vas i ne sjeća, ali sjećam se sebe i mojih početaka da su me ovakve priče znale jako radovati, davale su mi nadu i kad mi je bilo najteže. Želim Vam svima puno sreće i ne odustajte, nada uvijek postoji..........

----------


## Šiškica

Cannisa čestitam na malom mišeku!!!    :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: 

sjećamo se mi tebe  :Yes: 

I hvala što si s nama podjelila svoju priču!!

----------


## bubekica

*Canisa* cestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cannisa

Hvala, cijelo vrijeme sam Vas čitala i pratila, radovala se malim smotuljcima i molila se za tužnice.....samo nisam imala snage više za pisanje i aktivno sudjelovanje

----------


## bubekica

*jan@* dobrodosla! mozes napisati detalje o postupku, za listu? znaci u kojoj si klinici, koji je postupak po redu, kad vadis betu?

----------


## jo1974

18dnt  1355,58   13.5    sam na brdu  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

Cannisa, baš mi je drago što si se javila i čestitam i ja te se isto sijećam - bravo... ne samo za trudnoću nego i za "novi" život s novim partnerom... enjoy!

Jo1974, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje i za kucajuće srce uskoro

----------


## HelloKitty

Izgleda da sam dobro reagovala na klomifen. Na desnom jajniku imam 4 folikula. 3 su po 12 mm, a 4. je 9 mm  :Smile:  doktorica sa predlaze neke injekcije za nastavak, pa mozete mi dat koji savjet, uputu koje su to, kakve su, kako se podnose... Prvi put sam u stimulisanom postupku.

----------


## bubekica

*HK* kakve injekcije?

----------


## Mury

Cannisa,bravo za trudnocu i novi zivot  :Very Happy: 
Jo1974,sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~!!!
A sada cu ja nastaviti niz nestvarno bajkovitih prica: dakle,nakon 5,5 god.pohoda po ivf klinikama, 9 god.braka,dvije biok.trudnoce,jedne VMT,jednog  missed.ab,izgubljena dva andjela u 22 t,hrpom dijagoza,izmedju ostalog bez 1 jajovoda...cekajuci svoj 13 ivf,s uputnicom u dzepu... docekala 27 dc betu 260,a danas 30 dc beta 1460!!!!Sok,nevjerica,sreca,strah....sve je tu u meni,ali  vjerujem ako je Bog dao ovo cudo i odlucio se proslaviti u meni i po meni...da cu za Bozic grliti nasu cudesnu mrvu  :Zaljubljen: 
Hvala mojoj dragoj bubekici sto me u cetvrtak nagovorila na test,jer mi je zbog fragmina bitno rano otkriti trudnocu kako bih mrvi priustila sto bolju cirkulaciju....ljubim vas sve!

----------


## HelloKitty

Spominjala gonal, menopur... Nesto u tom smislu. Kao nastavak klomifena.

----------


## bubekica

planirate IVF? ja uzimam gonal u stimulaciji, nisam imala nuspojava.

----------


## HelloKitty

Ne, nego inseminaciju.

----------


## Ginger

Mury aaaaaaaaa  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Placem od srece!
Joj, mila moja, zelim ti svu srecu svijeta! 
Uljepsala si mi dan!
Predivno predivno predivno!!!!
Ljubim te i ~~~~~~~ za jednu skolsku trudnocu!!!!

----------


## bubekica

bubekica skoro iz koze iskocila, koliko je morala drzat jezik za zubima...
cestitam draga *mury*
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
 :Gumi-gumi: 
 :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## a_je_to

Mury, čestitam! Tako mi je drago zbog tebe, zaista si zaslužila sreću!

----------


## bubekica

> Ne, nego inseminaciju.


ne kuzim zasto bi onda dodavale injekcije, vec i ta 4 folikula su po meni previse za inseminaciju.

----------


## Vaki

Mury - ideš... Bravo, čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## jo1974

> Cannisa,bravo za trudnocu i novi zivot 
> Jo1974,sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> A sada cu ja nastaviti niz nestvarno bajkovitih prica: dakle,nakon 5,5 god.pohoda po ivf klinikama, 9 god.braka,dvije biok.trudnoce,jedne VMT,jednog  missed.ab,izgubljena dva andjela u 22 t,hrpom dijagoza,izmedju ostalog bez 1 jajovoda...cekajuci svoj 13 ivf,s uputnicom u dzepu... docekala 27 dc betu 260,a danas 30 dc beta 1460!!!!Sok,nevjerica,sreca,strah....sve je tu u meni,ali  vjerujem ako je Bog dao ovo cudo i odlucio se proslaviti u meni i po meni...da cu za Bozic grliti nasu cudesnu mrvu 
> Hvala mojoj dragoj bubekici sto me u cetvrtak nagovorila na test,jer mi je zbog fragmina bitno rano otkriti trudnocu kako bih mrvi priustila sto bolju cirkulaciju....ljubim vas sve!


Ma ljubim i ja tebe draga moja mury sretno ti bilo do kraja,sretna sam zbog tebe   :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Mury tako mi je drago! Ajmeeee, predobro! Držim fige za školsku trudnoću i puno veselja i radosti! Nadam se da je sve ono ruzno iza vas  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*VELJAČA 2014. (11)* 
splicanka30, KBC Split, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
Geja, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu
boogie woogie, Betaplus, FET
Shadow, PFC, IVF 
saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
sanjam
mare77 gemini
mima32, spontana trudnoća
M@tt, spontana trudnoća
mari80, VV, 1.IVF

*OŽUJAK 2014. (9)* 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
nada0007, VV, 1.IVF gemini
funky, Cito, IVF (nakon2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
bila_boja
bubaba, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET)

*TRAVANJ 2014. (10)*
Noemi, VV, 1.IVF
bugaboo, VV, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu
Mjesto pod suncem, VV, 1.IVF
smarija, Slo, IVF
jo1974, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
aprilili, Poliklinika Škvorc, 1. IVF/ICSI
pea, spontana trudnoća
Aliki, SD, 1.IVF
Mury, spontana trudnoća

*BETOČEKALICE*
geronimo, Vg, AIH (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
jan@, IVF

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~*

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
Vaki, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

*AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~*
Ajvi, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); TinaH, VV, 1.AIH; HelloKitty, BiH, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)

*ON-GO 5/2014 ~~~~~~~~~~* 
Anci272, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Arlena, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET); 
Frćka, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 4xIVF); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); Iva28, 1. IVF/ICSI;  
KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF); Ledamo, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET);
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, FET (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI);
Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 11xIVF); philipa, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF); 
sara10, Cito, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); Strašna, VV, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 6xIVF, 2xFET); 
NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);  

*06/2014:*  Šiškica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), trudilica za drugu bebu; bernica, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); Ninchi_Zg, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); Maybebaby, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
*07/2014:*  žužy, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xAIH, 1xFET); Sadie, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); tulipan83, VV, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) trudilica za drugu bebu; s_iva, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon xxIVF) 

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
aboni76, ajma, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Angely4you, Angus, antesa, Bananka, barkica, Bea, biska, BlueI, bmaric, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, Cannisa, carrie2812, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, ,Dalmašica, Darkica, dazler, dea84, Deamar,  dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, florjan, Gabi, Geja 41, giga, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivica_k , ivka, jadro, JelTom, kameleon, kata.klik, kika222, kiki30, kikolina, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija,  kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Krtica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, Leva, libertas8,  lion heart, lora82, lulu79,  luna2, ljube, ljubi, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica , mala11111,  mala28, Mala Maja, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marincezg, Marnie, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, meki, mg1975, milivoj73, mimadz , miny, mirelis, Missixty, mona22, mostarka86, Mury, my_heart, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina977, nirvana, Noemi, nova21, njanja1, osijek, PapigaCapo, paty, PetraP, Pika80, PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Sadie, Samanta, sami_os, Sandra1971, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sissy75, skandy, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna 1506 , *sunisshining*,  špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu   :Heart:

----------


## s_iva

Mury, čestitam!   :Very Happy: 
Jako mi je drago zbog tebe, zaslužila si ovo čudo! Sretno do kraja!

----------


## Mury

Bubekice,bravo za listu...vidim da si za novu listu samo cekala moju objavu  :Heart: 
Jo1974,i ja sam danas vadila betu na VV (rozi baloner)...vjer.si me vidjela...
Hvala svima na cestitkama,zelim vam svima od srca puno plusica i malih smotuljaka ~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## bubekica

tko ceka, doceka  :Smile:

----------


## HelloKitty

A ne znam Bubi, zato i pitam. U srijedu mi je rekla da dodjem ponovo, pa da vidimo na UZV stanje i u skladu s tim da donesemo odluku. 
Nisam pametna, a posebno, jer nemam iskustva u ovom svemu. 

Mury iskrene cestitke <3

----------


## lberc

Cannisa,Mury,prekrasno čestitam zaslužile ste...da je bar svaki mjesec par takvih trudnoća

----------


## Varnica

Sutra punkcija...Držite mi fige  :Smile: 

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gabi25

Ajme Mury divno divno, presretna sam zbog tebe!!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Mury cestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Cannisa lijepo te citati ponovno sa tako lijepim vijestima, cestitam od <3

Ja sam danas bila na 1. uzv i imamo jedno malo kuckajuce <3

----------


## aprilili

Mruy kakva predivna vijest !!! Cestitammmmm  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  sretno do kraja~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cannisa ja sam nova ali uvijek mi srce zaigra od dragosti nakon prica popuut tvoje...sretno do kraja~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bugaboo sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~
Jo sretno do kraja i tebi draga moja~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svima za sta god treba punoooo punooooo ~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

Ajmeeee *Mury*!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Pa nemam riječi kojima bi opisala ovo veselje! Nemrem zamislit kak je tek tebi,vama..  :Love:

----------


## Majuška

Mury   :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## snupi

cure nemojte se ljutit ali kad sam procitela muryinu vijest jednostavno sam se rasplakala! draga moja navijamo iz petnih zila da  dalje bude sve ok!

----------


## žužy

*Cannisa*,prekrasno je pročitati tako nešto..u pravu si,raduju nas takve vijesti.Čestitam od srca!
*jo1974,bugaboo*,  :Klap:  i nek je sretno dalje!
*Strašna,nestrpljiva anka*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skori FET!
*HelloKitty*,ako ti doktorica nudi dodatnu stimulaciju sa gonalima ili menopurima,mislim da to više nikako neće biti AIH. Razgovaraj s njom o tome na sljedečoj fm.Ako želiš ostati na inseminaciji,svaka dodatna stimulacija ti ne treba. Kak veli bubekica,več su i ova 4 folikula sama po sebi i preko dovoljna..naravno,to ne znači da je u njima i js,al sa jačom stimulacijom raste i vjerojatnost za više js,tako i višeplodne trudnoče,komplikacija..Nek je sretno,kako god odlučite!
*paty,tulipan83,s_iva*,kakvo je stanje?
Kod mene se nekaj pokrenulo,krenula neka smeđa sluz..trebala sam se prije pojadat. 

Svim curama u bilo kojoj fazi postupka, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!
A poseban zagrljaj šaljem *bubabi*!  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> Cannisa,bravo za trudnocu i novi zivot 
> Jo1974,sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> A sada cu ja nastaviti niz nestvarno bajkovitih prica: dakle,nakon 5,5 god.pohoda po ivf klinikama, 9 god.braka,dvije biok.trudnoce,jedne VMT,jednog  missed.ab,izgubljena dva andjela u 22 t,hrpom dijagoza,izmedju ostalog bez 1 jajovoda...cekajuci svoj 13 ivf,s uputnicom u dzepu... docekala 27 dc betu 260,a danas 30 dc beta 1460!!!!Sok,nevjerica,sreca,strah....sve je tu u meni,ali  vjerujem ako je Bog dao ovo cudo i odlucio se proslaviti u meni i po meni...da cu za Bozic grliti nasu cudesnu mrvu 
> Hvala mojoj dragoj bubekici sto me u cetvrtak nagovorila na test,jer mi je zbog fragmina bitno rano otkriti trudnocu kako bih mrvi priustila sto bolju cirkulaciju....ljubim vas sve!



Ajme čitam i plačem od sreće zbog tebe draga moja, čitam i plačem. Da sam ti samo malo bliže sto puta bi te poljubila. Koja prekrasna vijest već si mi cijelu godinu uljepšala. Ajme divno, divno, divno............ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
ma još je suza u oku. Uživaj sada draga moja, vrijeme će brzo proletiti.
Biti ćeš u svakoj mojoj molitvi.Ljubim punooooooooo

----------


## Argente

Sjajne vijesti danas, jedna bolja od druge...ovo je zavrijedilo jednu podnevnu zdravicu  :pivo: 
(i bambus za žužy)

Mury, čestitam i bezbroj vibri da ovaj put konačno, konačno sve bude u redu do kraja  :Heart: 
jo1974, Cannisa, Bugaboo - isto, naravno želim i vama
HelloKitty, sretno na inseminaciji (koja bi se mogla pretvoriti u IVF)
FETovke i čekalice u niskom startu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## paty

žužy od danas kod mene "poplava" nikad mi nije bilo tako.bitno da je krenulo da mogu u dogovor za dalje.

----------


## žužy

> Sjajne vijesti danas, jedna bolja od druge...ovo je zavrijedilo jednu podnevnu zdravicu 
> (i bambus za žužy)


Slabo točimo,kaj ne... :Very Happy: 
Evo i nekaj kratkoga kome paše,  :mama:  :pivo:  :mama:  , ima rakijicaaa svakakvih flejvora!

*paty*,ajde neka i to završi...pa da krenemo dalje!

----------


## bubekica

biljezim se za jednu medicu!  :Wink:

----------


## beilana

Mury ja bas neki dan nakon duugog vremena citala forum i pisala si da si za par dana na brdu. Posto taj dan nije bilo tvog javljanja kak je proslo, a bubekica je stavila onaj status, tocno sam znala kaj se dogada.
bas sam sretna, jaaaaaaako sretna. Cestitam vam od srca. Sad samo polako i smireno do kraja

----------


## željkica

Mruy kakva predivna vijest!!!!!!!!!!!čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mona22

> Cannisa,bravo za trudnocu i novi zivot 
> Jo1974,sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> A sada cu ja nastaviti niz nestvarno bajkovitih prica: dakle,nakon 5,5 god.pohoda po ivf klinikama, 9 god.braka,dvije biok.trudnoce,jedne VMT,jednog  missed.ab,izgubljena dva andjela u 22 t,hrpom dijagoza,izmedju ostalog bez 1 jajovoda...cekajuci svoj 13 ivf,s uputnicom u dzepu... docekala 27 dc betu 260,a danas 30 dc beta 1460!!!!Sok,nevjerica,sreca,strah....sve je tu u meni,ali  vjerujem ako je Bog dao ovo cudo i odlucio se proslaviti u meni i po meni...da cu za Bozic grliti nasu cudesnu mrvu 
> Hvala mojoj dragoj bubekici sto me u cetvrtak nagovorila na test,jer mi je zbog fragmina bitno rano otkriti trudnocu kako bih mrvi priustila sto bolju cirkulaciju....ljubim vas sve!


 :Very Happy:   :Klap: 
draga moja to je super vijest i želim ti ovaj Božić bude poseban 

čestite svim curama sa pozitivnim betama,a svim ostalim puno sreće i  :fige:  za što god im treba

----------


## tulipan83

Mury, Jo1974  ovo je predivnoooo!!! i suza je ganula od sreće!!! Čestitam i sretno do krajaa!!!

----------


## tulipan83

> *Cannisa*,prekrasno je pročitati tako nešto..u pravu si,raduju nas takve vijesti.Čestitam od srca!
> *jo1974,bugaboo*,  i nek je sretno dalje!
> *Strašna,nestrpljiva anka*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skori FET!
> *HelloKitty*,ako ti doktorica nudi dodatnu stimulaciju sa gonalima ili menopurima,mislim da to više nikako neće biti AIH. Razgovaraj s njom o tome na sljedečoj fm.Ako želiš ostati na inseminaciji,svaka dodatna stimulacija ti ne treba. Kak veli bubekica,več su i ova 4 folikula sama po sebi i preko dovoljna..naravno,to ne znači da je u njima i js,al sa jačom stimulacijom raste i vjerojatnost za više js,tako i višeplodne trudnoče,komplikacija..Nek je sretno,kako god odlučite!
> *paty,tulipan83,s_iva*,kakvo je stanje?
> Kod mene se nekaj pokrenulo,krenula neka smeđa sluz..trebala sam se prije pojadat. 
> 
> Svim curama u bilo kojoj fazi postupka, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!
> A poseban zagrljaj šaljem *bubabi*!


kod mene još ništa ali možda uskoro bude jer od jutros me lagano boli donji dio leđa a inače mi pred mengu uvijek tako.

----------


## jan@

Ovo mi je 2.IVF. Prvi je bio u prirodnom ciklusu,bila je 1 js koja se oplodila. 3.dan vracen 1 sedmostanični, beta 0.
Ovaj postupak je bio stimulirani. 10 js oplodeno, vracena odlicna blastica i morula, od oatalih je jedna dosla do blastice i zamrznuta. Betu bi trebala vaditi 15.5.

----------


## tulipan83

> Drage moje,imam jednu situaciju nakon transfera pa me zanima da li se nekome dogodilo nesto slično.Ovako, transfer mi je bio u četvrtak,vraćena je jedna odlična blastica i jedna morula.Zbog blage hiperstimulacije cijelo vrijeme od punkcije imam malo probadanje po jajnicima.U subotu kroz noc me probudila neopisiva bol koja je tajala nekoliko minuta da se nisam mogla pomaknuti.Da li se tako nesto nekom dogodilo i to nedugo nakon transfera?Danas je 4 dnt i osjecam povremeno bockanje i nista drugo.Bas sam se raspisala


 zadnji IVF kad sam ostala trudna sam isto imala blagu hiperst. malo slobodne tekućine u trbuhu, išla 2 puta na kontrolu kod dr između et i bete, bolovi i probadanja dugo poslije transfera, a jajnike ili šta god već je to bilo osjećala i mjesec dana nakon punkcije. mirovanje i dosta bistre tekućine piti.

----------


## bubekica

*jan@ mirovanje - lezanje - nikako sjedenje!*
ja sam u zadnjem postupku imala strasne bolove nekoliko dana nakon transfera, vjerojatno od zatvora...

----------


## žužy

Meni pak ta *janin@* neopisiva bol od par minuta miriši na implantaciju...  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

> Meni pak ta *janin@* neopisiva bol od par minuta miriši na implantaciju...


i ja drzim fige da je, samo upozoravam kako da si olaksa obzirom na hiper.

----------


## jan@

Baš to.Ja sam bila na infuzijama prije ET.Puno tekucine stvarno pomaze.

----------


## ljubilica

*Mury* ljepsa vijest nije mogla biti!!!!! Od srca cestitam i zelim vam svu srecu  :Very Happy:

----------


## jan@

Čudno mi je ET bio u četvrtak a implantacija u sub rano ujutro.Neznam da li je to moguce?!Bol je bila kratkotrajna ali zbilja jaka.Nista nalik "pms probadanju".

----------


## tina29

*Mury* draga čestitam od srca! Stvarno si mi uljepšala dan i izmamila suze,želim ti svu sreču ovog svijeta,da bude sve u redu u i da za Božić grliš svoju mrvu!
Sretno!  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## jan@

Ovo mi je 2.IVF. Prvi je bio u prirodnom ciklusu,bila je 1 js koja se oplodila. 3.dan vracen 1 sedmostanični, beta 0.
Ovaj postupak je bio stimulirani. 10 js oplodeno, vracena odlicna blastica i morula, od oatalih je jedna dosla do blastice i zamrznuta. Betu bi trebala vaditi 15.5.

----------


## jan@

> Ovo mi je 2.IVF. Prvi je bio u prirodnom ciklusu,bila je 1 js koja se oplodila. 3.dan vracen 1 sedmostanični, beta 0.
> Ovaj postupak je bio stimulirani. 10 js oplodeno, vracena odlicna blastica i morula, od oatalih je jedna dosla do blastice i zamrznuta. Betu bi trebala vaditi 15.5.


Moderator pustio isti post dva puta umjesto novog  :Smile:

----------


## jan@

Nekako mi je cudno s obzirom da sam ET imala u cetvrtak da je implantacija bila vec u sub rano ujutro.Je li to malo prebrzo bez obzira sto je blastica u pitanju?!Bol je bila kratkotrajna ali zbilja jaka.

----------


## bubekica

A koja klinika?
I da, moguce je da je tad bila implantacija.

----------


## jan@

KBC Split

----------


## jan@

QUOTE=bubekica;2615085]A koja klinika?
I da, moguce je da je tad bila implantacija.[/QUOTE]


To mi se sviđa  :Smile: 
U proslom postupku nisam nista takvo osijetila.

----------


## bubekica

Sretno!

----------


## jan@

Hvala!
Je li mi pametno ista ranije raditi test ili betu?Prije 15.5. sta je 14 dana od ET?

----------


## bubekica

> Hvala!
> Je li mi pametno ista ranije raditi test ili betu?Prije 15.5. sta je 14 dana od ET?


Osjetljivi test (moja preporuka je gravignost) mozes raditi vec 9-i dan od transfera 5-dnevnih embrija.

----------


## jan@

Tako cu i napraviti.
BUBEKICA puno ti hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Np  :Wink:

----------


## Stena

Mury, Jo1974.......predivno....čestitam
Bugaboo ~~~ za srce junačko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 
jan@ možeš vaditi i betu 10.dan i naravno držim fige da je ova bol od implantacije. Sretno!

Mi strpljivo čekamo 16.4. dan "D", UZV...pa kako bude.  :štrika:

----------


## jan@

*Stena*Hvala!  :Wink:  Napravit  cu i jedno i drugo.Tebi želim sreću da sve bude kako treba.

----------


## Stena

Mah mislila sam 16.5. Smotana sam ko sarma..... :Laughing:

----------


## Mury

Hvala svima na čestitkama  :Love: , i još ću dodati da sam već danas na 4+1 bila i na UZV, i vidi se mala GV od 2,78mm ( samo sam se htjela uvjeriti da je u maternici...sad laganini dalje pozitivno),a evo i prvih mučnina kojima se jako, jako radujem.
Malo sam uzbuđena, pa nisam sve pohvatala, ali šaljem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i trudničke prašine, da sve čim prije dođete u status trudnica  :Smile: !!!

----------


## njanja1

Mury...
ti si me bas rasplakala  :Sad: ,znam da ti to nije bila namjera al ovo je divno
cestitam hrabra zeno,cestitam naravno i svima ostalima sa pozitivnim betama
zuzy draga ja sam nakon proslog postupka tek 10-ti dan dobila nakon prekida terapije,grlim te puno  :Kiss:

----------


## tina_julija

Mury cestitam od sveg srca!!   ~~~~~~~ za skolsku trudnocu!!!

----------


## funky

Uvijek sam se radovala i tudjoj sreci,al nikad kao danas....Mury sve ti najbolje zelim!!!!!!!
Cannesa,Jo,Bugaboo super,super,super!!!!
Uz Bozju pomoc bit cemo mi sve mamice!!!!! Cekalice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vita22

Mury za ovu vijest se stvarno vrijedi javiti na forum  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

*Mury*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Ajme koje veselje!!! Zasuzila sam od silne sreće zbog tebe, zbog vas! Nek ti ovaj put zaista bude sve po špagi, potpuno školski, za početak maaaalo mučno (to si čekala, jel?) a poslije mirno bez ikakvih šokova! Zaslužili ste! Čestitam!!!  :Preskace uze:  :Joggler:

----------


## frka

> Cannisa,bravo za trudnocu i novi zivot 
> Jo1974,sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> A sada cu ja nastaviti niz nestvarno bajkovitih prica: dakle,nakon 5,5 god.pohoda po ivf klinikama, 9 god.braka,dvije biok.trudnoce,jedne VMT,jednog  missed.ab,izgubljena dva andjela u 22 t,hrpom dijagoza,izmedju ostalog bez 1 jajovoda...cekajuci svoj 13 ivf,s uputnicom u dzepu... docekala 27 dc betu 260,a danas 30 dc beta 1460!!!!Sok,nevjerica,sreca,strah....sve je tu u meni,ali  vjerujem ako je Bog dao ovo cudo i odlucio se proslaviti u meni i po meni...da cu za Bozic grliti nasu cudesnu mrvu 
> Hvala mojoj dragoj bubekici sto me u cetvrtak nagovorila na test,jer mi je zbog fragmina bitno rano otkriti trudnocu kako bih mrvi priustila sto bolju cirkulaciju....ljubim vas sve!


Mury, uljepšala si mi dan! čestitam, draga i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i nazad za školsku trudnoću!  :Very Happy:

----------


## arlena

Mury cestitam do neba i nazad!!!! Bas si nas sve tu lijepo obradovala!! Neka bude skolski do kraja ~~~~~~~~~ za najljepsi bozicni poklon

----------


## ivica_k

> Mury za ovu vijest se stvarno vrijedi javiti na forum


Moram potpisati! Zaista si me razveselila ovom vijescu, zelim ti sve najbolje  :Heart:

----------


## tulipan83

> Hvala svima na čestitkama , i još ću dodati da sam već danas na 4+1 bila i na UZV, i vidi se mala GV od 2,78mm ( samo sam se htjela uvjeriti da je u maternici...sad laganini dalje pozitivno),a evo i prvih mučnina kojima se jako, jako radujem.
> Malo sam uzbuđena, pa nisam sve pohvatala, ali šaljem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i trudničke prašine, da sve čim prije dođete u status trudnica !!!


i opet suza ganula!!!

----------


## Aliki

*Mury*, od srca čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joss

Mury predobro....čestitam!!!

----------


## Brunaa

> A sada cu ja nastaviti niz nestvarno bajkovitih prica: dakle,nakon 5,5 god.pohoda po ivf klinikama, 9 god.braka,dvije biok.trudnoce,jedne VMT,jednog  missed.ab,izgubljena dva andjela u 22 t,hrpom dijagoza,izmedju ostalog bez 1 jajovoda...cekajuci svoj 13 ivf,s uputnicom u dzepu... docekala 27 dc betu 260,a danas 30 dc beta 1460!!!!Sok,nevjerica,sreca,strah....sve je tu u meni,ali  vjerujem ako je Bog dao ovo cudo i odlucio se proslaviti u meni i po meni...da cu za Bozic grliti nasu cudesnu mrvu 
> Hvala mojoj dragoj bubekici sto me u cetvrtak nagovorila na test,jer mi je zbog fragmina bitno rano otkriti trudnocu kako bih mrvi priustila sto bolju cirkulaciju....ljubim vas sve!





> Hvala svima na čestitkama ,  i još ću dodati da sam već danas na 4+1 bila i na UZV, i vidi se mala  GV od 2,78mm ( samo sam se htjela uvjeriti da je u maternici...sad  laganini dalje pozitivno),a evo i prvih mučnina kojima se jako, jako  radujem.
> Malo sam uzbuđena, pa nisam sve pohvatala, ali šaljem svima  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i trudničke prašine, da sve čim prije dođete u  status trudnica !!!


Ajme! Ajme! Ajme! Pa šta to ja čitam!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Draga Mury čestitke od srca i želim ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta!!! Neka ti je Bog na pomoći i uz tebe svo vrijeme koje je pred tobom!!!

Čestitke i ostalim curama!

----------


## Brunaa

> Hvala svima na čestitkama , i još ću dodati da sam već danas na 4+1 bila i na UZV, i vidi se mala GV od 2,78mm ( samo sam se htjela uvjeriti da je u maternici...sad laganini dalje pozitivno),a evo i prvih mučnina kojima se jako, jako radujem.
> Malo sam uzbuđena, pa nisam sve pohvatala, ali šaljem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i trudničke prašine, da sve čim prije dođete u status trudnica !!!





> Cannisa,bravo za trudnocu i novi zivot 
> Jo1974,sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> A sada cu ja nastaviti niz nestvarno bajkovitih prica: dakle,nakon 5,5 god.pohoda po ivf klinikama, 9 god.braka,dvije biok.trudnoce,jedne VMT,jednog  missed.ab,izgubljena dva andjela u 22 t,hrpom dijagoza,izmedju ostalog bez 1 jajovoda...cekajuci svoj 13 ivf,s uputnicom u dzepu... docekala 27 dc betu 260,a danas 30 dc beta 1460!!!!Sok,nevjerica,sreca,strah....sve je tu u meni,ali  vjerujem ako je Bog dao ovo cudo i odlucio se proslaviti u meni i po meni...da cu za Bozic grliti nasu cudesnu mrvu 
> Hvala mojoj dragoj bubekici sto me u cetvrtak nagovorila na test,jer mi je zbog fragmina bitno rano otkriti trudnocu kako bih mrvi priustila sto bolju cirkulaciju....ljubim vas sve!





> Drage moje, evo konačno da Vam se javim. Naime, prošla sam puno postupaka, više od 7 godina muke i patnje nizasto. Na forumu s vama sam bila svakodnevno i onda više nisam imala snage za pisanje, organiziranje kavica.....pomalo sam išla onoj izlaznoj strategiji, ali duboko u sebi sam ipak još imala neku trunku nekakve nade gdje sam sama sebi obećala da ću vam se ponovo javiti kad ostanem trudna....
> Ali krenimo redom, nakon SD, dogovorila sam termin u PFC Prag, na SD sam  se ioak upisala za lijekove i čekala......nakon toga šok rastava braka!
> Znači sve moje nade su pale u vodu.....Počela sam raditi, i krenuo mi je život novim tokom, udala sam se ponovo i ostala trudna prirodno!!!!!!!
> Mislila sam da nikakve šanse za to nema. Sada čekamo maloga dečkića koji dolazi sredinom srpnja ove godine.
> Znam da vas tu ima puno novih, i da me se puno Vas i ne sjeća, ali sjećam se sebe i mojih početaka da su me ovakve priče znale jako radovati, davale su mi nadu i kad mi je bilo najteže. Želim Vam svima puno sreće i ne odustajte, nada uvijek postoji..........


Čestitke *Cannisa* i veliko hvala na priči koju si podijelila s nama! Želim ti uredan ostatk trudnoće...

----------


## amazonka

Mury, ovo je jako lijepa vijest.Želim ti sretnu i školsku trudnoću!
I svim novim trudnicama iskrene čestitke...
uostalom, što se čeka..činčin...tuuuulum!!! :pivo:

----------


## Mury

Sad mi je malo i neugodno,koliko veselja zbog moje bete,rasplakale ste me,neke od vas i ne znam tj.nikada nisam vidjela,a veselite se mojoj sreci kao da je vasa  :Heart: 
Neka vam zbog toga bude stostruko uzvraceno!!!!
Ma cure moje molim da vam se svima cim prije ispuni ova zelja :hart:

----------


## Frćka

*Mury* čestitam od srca i želim školsku trudnoću, ajme koje veselje si donijela!!! :Very Happy: 
Uspjela si izmamiti i suze... većina nas je pročitala stare postove, od početka, u ovo vrijeme što smo na forumu, od kad jesmo, kad i ne pišemo, kad smo i mi u nekoj od faza... prošle smo sa zakašnjenjem i vremenskim odmakom i tugu i sreću s curama ovdje na forumu, s tobom...nismo si nikad ništa rekle jer je to bilo prije...neke su isto sada trudne, a da ni neznaju da mislimo na njih i pratimo dali je sve uredu, a s nekima se kave sada piju i bebolinci nam se njihovi smiju...
Želim ovo zadnje svima nama zajedno! :Heart:

----------


## mravak

Mury,čestitam od srca !!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajme koje vijesti ovdje, draga Mury posebne cestitke za tebe...
Prekrasno, uljepsala si dan, cestitam od srca i zelim ti najljepsi moguci Bozic ove godine!!  :Smile: ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sara10

*Mury* draga čestitam ti od srca, nakon svega što si prošla, zaslužili ste ti i tvoj m ovaj prekrasan dar, neka vam je sa srećom, školski i mirno do kraja  :Heart:

----------


## clover

Draga Mury, iskrene iskrene čestitke..Cijeli post sam morala mužu pročitati..skida kapu  :Wink:  prekrasno... (slabo pišem ali vas pratim i svima držim fige drage cure  :Smile:  )

----------


## Šiškica

Mury prekrasne vjesti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , prekrasna beta!!

Stvarno si svima nama uljepšala dan  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## strategija

Mury predivna vijest  :Zaljubljen:  Od srca čestitam i želim ti urednu trudnoću!  :Heart:

----------


## tetadoktor

oooooo Mury, uljepšala si mi dan!!!

sretno i školski od  :Heart:

----------


## Shadow2

Mury cestitam i sretno do kraja :Heart:

----------


## Ajvi

Cannisa, Mury, prekrasne priče koje nam svima daju snagu za dalje. Od srca čestitam i sretno do kraja!

Vaki,  :fige:  za punkciju!

----------


## mostarka86

Imala sam "dojavu" na mob.o Muryinoj trudnoći. Morala sam odmah doći da čestitam i da poželim najdosadniju trudnoću do kraja. Draga, ne postoje riječi kojom bi ti objasnila koju sreću osjećam zbog tebe i TD. Kako si gore napisala, ne znamo se većinom ovdje, ali ta povezanost između svih nas je upravo zbog toga fascinantnija. grlim jakoooo i šaljem jedan ogromni virtualni poljubac u tibu.(da si bliže, da te ono pravo izgrlim)
Uh, divne vijest za laku noć  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## 123beba

Mury čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!! puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve školski do kraja!!!!!!!!! Ajme, predivno!

----------


## dazler

PREDIVNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE vijesti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Čestitam,dajete nam snagu za dalje

----------


## sejla

Cure moje drage, nisam dugo pisala na temi ali trudim se pratiti vas....želim čestitati svim budućim mamicama i zaželjeti mirne i školske trudnoće, a svim trudilicama još malo snage i strpljenja do najljepšeg cilja  :Zaljubljen: 

Mury draga, tvoja trudnoća nas je sve jako, jako razveselila i razgalila, čestitke od sveg srca i uživaj u zasluženoj i dugočekanoj sreći  :Heart: 

Svima velika pusa i puno, puno sreće  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Mury* -  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  čestitke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Cannisa* - uživaj!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Meni M samo što nije stigla... Danas krećem s 1x1mg Estrofem, a slijedeći utorak planiram na 1. UZV...

*Svima nama čekalicama želim da nam se što prije ostvari dugo isčekivana želja i majčinstvo!*

----------


## TrudyC

> Cannisa,bravo za trudnocu i novi zivot 
> Jo1974,sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> A sada cu ja nastaviti niz nestvarno bajkovitih prica: dakle,nakon 5,5 god.pohoda po ivf klinikama, 9 god.braka,dvije biok.trudnoce,jedne VMT,jednog  missed.ab,izgubljena dva andjela u 22 t,hrpom dijagoza,izmedju ostalog bez 1 jajovoda...cekajuci svoj 13 ivf,s uputnicom u dzepu... docekala 27 dc betu 260,a danas 30 dc beta 1460!!!!Sok,nevjerica,sreca,strah....sve je tu u meni,ali  vjerujem ako je Bog dao ovo cudo i odlucio se proslaviti u meni i po meni...da cu za Bozic grliti nasu cudesnu mrvu 
> Hvala mojoj dragoj bubekici sto me u cetvrtak nagovorila na test,jer mi je zbog fragmina bitno rano otkriti trudnocu kako bih mrvi priustila sto bolju cirkulaciju....ljubim vas sve!


Prekrasna vijest Mury...prekrasna, prekrasna

----------


## ljube

Mury, bravo, čestitam i sretno do kraja!!  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Mury predivno iznenađenje, hrabro i školski i dalje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
anđeli gore veselite se sa mamom i tatom
ako hoćeš ja ti imam 2 fraxiparina od 0.6

----------


## tigrical

Mury predivno!!! Čestitam od srca!

----------


## lberc

Mury,nema ti zakaj biti neugodno
mislim da se svi tu veselimo svakoj trudnoći bila iz prvog ili 15 puta,bez obzira pile kavu skupa ili ne,sve smo nažalost u istoj kaši
mi sve tu zaslužujemo biti mame,nažalost nismo sve te sreće
i mene si rasplakala,al takve su suze,suze radosnice i nek ih bude što više
pratim vas svaki dan,al ne stignem stalno pisat,al se veselim svakom uspjehu i svaka negativna beta me rastuži

----------


## mimi81

Mury baš si me ugodno šokirala! Tako mi je drago zbog vas, ovo je baš blagoslov! Sve najbolje za dalje ~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Kadauna

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ za dalje, sve znaš, forum si potresla  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Mury draga... rasplakala sam se od sreće... predivno!  :Zaljubljen:  
Od srca ti želim jednu školsku i dosadnu trudnoću... 

Jako, jako, jako sam sretna zbog tebe...  :Heart:  Veliki zagrljaj ti šaljem... Ljubim i tebe i mrvicu.  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Hvala još jednom svima...sve ste u mojim mislima i molitvama, i nadam se da ćete sve stići do svoga cilja i sreće u životu!!!
*Linalena*, ja sam na fragminu 2500, pa ne znam jel to isto kao i fraksiparin od 0,6...a jučer sam si kupila dozu za mjesec dana, do tada ću ih valjda i preko bolnice dobiti. Svakako ti hvala, ali daj ih curi koja je baš na fraksiparinu. I ljubi malog medenog Mateja  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bab

Draga moja Mury, sve sam ti već rekla...sve znaš...al moram bar još jednom poskočiti od sreće zbog tebe i tvoje/ vaše mrve. 
Ima ljudi čije me lijepe priče posebno vesele...a ti si draga moja među tim ljudima. Uživaj u svakoj mučnini jer definitivno si zaslužila ovo ČUDO.

----------


## lasta

Mury čestitamo i mi......naravno ~~~~~~~~~~ za dosadnu trudnoću  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## HelloKitty

Jel ima koja od vas da je iskusila anksioznost u toku konzumiranja klomifena?
Mene malo pere, pa sve kontam da to ima veze s hormonima.

----------


## mare41

Ne stignem sve citat, al moram poslat pusu mojoj mury, draga, ko da je moja t
Cannisa, cestitam

----------


## jan@

Mury čestitam od ♥!

----------


## piki

> *Mury* čestitam od srca i želim školsku trudnoću, ajme koje veselje si donijela!!!
> Uspjela si izmamiti i suze... većina nas je pročitala stare postove, od početka, u ovo vrijeme što smo na forumu, od kad jesmo, kad i ne pišemo, kad smo i mi u nekoj od faza... prošle smo sa zakašnjenjem i vremenskim odmakom i tugu i sreću s curama ovdje na forumu, s tobom...nismo si nikad ništa rekle jer je to bilo prije...neke su isto sada trudne, a da ni neznaju da mislimo na njih i pratimo dali je sve uredu, a s nekima se kave sada piju i bebolinci nam se njihovi smiju...
> Želim ovo zadnje svima nama zajedno!


Na ovo veliki potpis! Svi mi u nekim fazama samo čitamo ali kao da se "znamo" sto godina. Draga Mury, jo1974, stena svima vam od srca želim sve po školski dalje!!! Mury ja sam išla rano na UZV (5+1) ali ti si me prešišala  :Laughing:  Bitno da je mrvica na pravom mjestu i nek samo raste.
Svim trudnicama koje sam preskočila puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a čekalicama koječega i tužnicama puno strpljenja  :Heart:

----------


## Cannisa

Mury čestitam, jo1974 također, čestitke i nadam se da ćemo  donijeti ovdje malo pozitivnih vibracija i za one koje još čekaju....

----------


## izluđena

Drage moje, često vas čitam i napokon sam se odlučila i pridružiti.
Sretna sam zbog svake kojoj uspije i tužna zbog svakog neuspjeha...
Imam već curku dobivenu prirodno(ICSI nije uspio) i kako su mi ostale dvije blastice 02.05. sam imala kriotransfer.
Mislila sam da se neću uzrujavati ako ne uspije i da me neće izluđivati čekanje, jer ipak imam već jedno čudo, ali...
Stalno osluškujem svoje tijelo i tražim simptome... Jučer mi je bio 3 dnt i nisam imala bol u maternici već više grčenje lijevog jajnika, cike mekane. Danas mi se podriguje malo i nekako mi je čudan okus u ustima, i imam osjećaj da ću procuriti.
Neznam da li sam umislila sve to? Neznam ni zašto i kako sam iz faze biti će volja Božja došla u fazu plače mi se, jer šta ako mi ne uspije??? I još jedan simptom, promjene raspoloženja, sad sam trenutno cendro :Smile:

----------


## sara38

> Mury čestitam, jo1974 također, čestitke i nadam se da ćemo  donijeti ovdje malo pozitivnih vibracija i za one koje još čekaju....


X

Čestitke od srca!

----------


## Lua

Draga Mury iskrene cestitke od srca  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Loly

*Mury* draga čestitam od  :Heart:  Nakon svega što ste prošli ti i tm, ovo je najljepši Božji dar! Uživajte i veselite se malom božićnom smotuljku!
I svim drugim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što skorije postanete trbušaste!

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Mury stalno sam citala tvoj status i nikako se nisam mogla nacuditi kroz sto sve covjek mora proci...ovo je divno za vidjeti i od srca ti zelim veliku srecu do kraja :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> *Mury* čestitam od srca i želim školsku trudnoću, ajme koje veselje si donijela!!!
> Uspjela si izmamiti i suze... većina nas je pročitala stare postove, od početka, u ovo vrijeme što smo na forumu, od kad jesmo, kad i ne pišemo, kad smo i mi u nekoj od faza... prošle smo sa zakašnjenjem i vremenskim odmakom i tugu i sreću s curama ovdje na forumu, s tobom...nismo si nikad ništa rekle jer je to bilo prije...neke su isto sada trudne, a da ni neznaju da mislimo na njih i pratimo dali je sve uredu, a s nekima se kave sada piju i bebolinci nam se njihovi smiju...
> Želim ovo zadnje svima nama zajedno!



Kako je to naša *Frćkica* lijepo sve napisala!  :Klap:  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Noemi

Drage moje!
Jutros smo bili na prvom UZV na 5+5tt. kuca nam 1 SRCEEEEE!!! Ovu sreću tesko je riječima opisati....))
I ovo srce je bio mali dvodnevni !!(bila su 2 dvodnevna i evo jedan kuca)

----------


## žužy

Bravo *Noemi*! I bravo mrvica mala  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ajvi

Noemi, bravo za srčeko! Uživaj sa svojom malom mrvicom!

----------


## Mury

Bravo *Noemi*  :Klap: , sada laganini dalje do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
A ja sam kao pijana, pijem utriće jer me strah infekcije, pa me mantaju po cijeli dan, a miline, koja nirvana  :Grin: ,samo spavam pa nemam vremena misliti na ružno i negativno  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

čestitke!



> Drage moje, evo konačno da Vam se javim. Naime, prošla sam puno postupaka, više od 7 godina muke i patnje nizasto. Na forumu s vama sam bila svakodnevno i onda više nisam imala snage za pisanje, organiziranje kavica.....pomalo sam išla onoj izlaznoj strategiji, ali duboko u sebi sam ipak još imala neku trunku nekakve nade gdje sam sama sebi obećala da ću vam se ponovo javiti kad ostanem trudna....
> Ali krenimo redom, nakon SD, dogovorila sam termin u PFC Prag, na SD sam  se ioak upisala za lijekove i čekala......nakon toga šok rastava braka!
> Znači sve moje nade su pale u vodu.....Počela sam raditi, i krenuo mi je život novim tokom, udala sam se ponovo i ostala trudna prirodno!!!!!!!
> Mislila sam da nikakve šanse za to nema. Sada čekamo maloga dečkića koji dolazi sredinom srpnja ove godine.
> Znam da vas tu ima puno novih, i da me se puno Vas i ne sjeća, ali sjećam se sebe i mojih početaka da su me ovakve priče znale jako radovati, davale su mi nadu i kad mi je bilo najteže. Želim Vam svima puno sreće i ne odustajte, nada uvijek postoji..........

----------


## techna

vidim da je ovdje jako veselo pa sam i ja došla počestitati!

*Mury, Jo1974, Cannisa*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

> Drage moje, često vas čitam i napokon sam se odlučila i pridružiti.
> Sretna sam zbog svake kojoj uspije i tužna zbog svakog neuspjeha...
> Imam već curku dobivenu prirodno(ICSI nije uspio) i kako su mi ostale dvije blastice 02.05. sam imala kriotransfer.
> Mislila sam da se neću uzrujavati ako ne uspije i da me neće izluđivati čekanje, jer ipak imam već jedno čudo, ali...
> Stalno osluškujem svoje tijelo i tražim simptome... Jučer mi je bio 3 dnt i nisam imala bol u maternici već više grčenje lijevog jajnika, cike mekane. Danas mi se podriguje malo i nekako mi je čudan okus u ustima, i imam osjećaj da ću procuriti.
> Neznam da li sam umislila sve to? Neznam ni zašto i kako sam iz faze biti će volja Božja došla u fazu plače mi se, jer šta ako mi ne uspije??? I još jedan simptom, promjene raspoloženja, sad sam trenutno cendro


Izluđena, sve su to simptomi i nesimptomi. Svaki put nakon ET sam imala SVE simptome, kad nisam imala ništa pitala sam se zašto ih nemam. I podrigivanje, i želja za slatkim, za jagodama u 11mj., krempitama koje sam tjerala muža da ih ide kupiti i kad je donio dvije bijesno sam ga pogledala u smislu _da ti ne padne napamet da mi jednu uzmeš_, i probadanja 4-5dnt, izostanak menge, sise prave za naslovnicu Playb**, o raspoloženjima ni ne želim... Još nisam trudna. A ima cura koje nisu imale nijedan simptom a prokucala su 2 srčeka. Tako da... odmaraj mozak koliko je to moguće! Sretno!

----------


## mima32

Mury  :Heart:  cestitke!
Ostalim curama takodjer: jo, cannisa i sve ostale koje nisam polovila
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
I puno ~~~~~~~~ ostalima

----------


## Ledamo

Kako je lijepo citati fine vijesti..Nekako dok sam bilaa u zadnjem postupku, sve je bilo toliko depresivno,samo su lose vijesti stizale...neka se ovaj trend nastavi  :Smile:  Svima vam saljem puno pozdrava,srece i snage  :Kiss:  Cestitke svim sretnicama  :Kiss:

----------


## ninanina35

bok cure! evo i mene tu! vidim da ste ovdje bolje aktivne nego na drugoj str.! pa reko ajde da se i ja pridružim i čestitam svima koje imaju prekrasne bete i mala srčeka kraj svojeg srca! <3 Sretno naravno i ostalima u kojoj god fazi bile! ja sam svoju dozu klomića popila ..bila jučer na pregledu..opet u četvrtak i još uvijek neznam na kakav postupak idem  :Sad:  joj ,joj! al kakav god da bude ja sam spremna,makar se nadam da će se ipak odlučit za ivf zbog moje neprohodnosti! i jedva čekam!! velika pusa svima!!

----------


## Vaki

Varnice, nadam se da ti je punkcija prošla dobro. Ti si u Petrovoj?

----------


## kameleon

Mury čestitam  :Very Happy:   :pivo:  koje veselje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje,sve školski!! :Heart: 
svim ostalim novim trudnicama i kucajućim srdašcima želim također puno sreće za dalje, 
 m@tt,loly,jo,cannisa,noemi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
cure koje ste u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nastavite niz sretnih vijesti!!!
anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni!!
Svim tužnicama big hug! :Kiss:

----------


## kika222

Draga Mury, presretna sam!!! Sad samo hrabro dalje... Daješ mi nadu :Yes: 
Jo,cannisa, noemi bravo žene!!! Ovo je sjajan početak mjeseca~~~~~~ nek se samo nastavi ovako!!! Sretno svima!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## izluđena

Mury, Noemi čestitam!!!! Želim vam sve najbolje!

----------


## Krtica

Prekrasne vijesti!! Cureeee čestitam vam od srca! 
Mury skidam kapu do poda. Bravo, bravo, bravo!! Nek vas sreća prati od sada i nadalje! Ti si nam svima velia, velika nada da se trud i samo velika hrabrost isplati. Daješ nam najveći vjetar u leđa!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Mury,

sad tek vidim vijesti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

Nisam u poslednje vrijeme često na forumu,pa malo kasnim sa čestitkama, ali za ovako nešto lijepo nikad nije kasno, zar ne?

Čestitam mila, nek sve bude školski!

----------


## jejja

Nisam cesto tu al skicnem.. Mury cestitke od srca i da sve bude skolski!!!
I ostalim curkama cestitke na betama, sretno na punkcijama i transferima i neka vam stimulacije donesu puno lijepih stanica!!
Puno vibrica i prasine za sve u postupcima da se cim prije veselimo i vasem uspjehu...

----------


## Varnica

> Varnice, nadam se da ti je punkcija prošla dobro. Ti si u Petrovoj?


Je, 4 komada, Petrova

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
sretno,sretno do samog kraja!!!!!!
čestitke od srca!!!!!!



> Cannisa,bravo za trudnocu i novi zivot 
> Jo1974,sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> A sada cu ja nastaviti niz nestvarno bajkovitih prica: dakle,nakon 5,5 god.pohoda po ivf klinikama, 9 god.braka,dvije biok.trudnoce,jedne VMT,jednog  missed.ab,izgubljena dva andjela u 22 t,hrpom dijagoza,izmedju ostalog bez 1 jajovoda...cekajuci svoj 13 ivf,s uputnicom u dzepu... docekala 27 dc betu 260,a danas 30 dc beta 1460!!!!Sok,nevjerica,sreca,strah....sve je tu u meni,ali  vjerujem ako je Bog dao ovo cudo i odlucio se proslaviti u meni i po meni...da cu za Bozic grliti nasu cudesnu mrvu 
> Hvala mojoj dragoj bubekici sto me u cetvrtak nagovorila na test,jer mi je zbog fragmina bitno rano otkriti trudnocu kako bih mrvi priustila sto bolju cirkulaciju....ljubim vas sve!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Very Happy: 
...super...super.............samo lijepe vijesti ovih dana..........!!!!!



> Drage moje!
> Jutros smo bili na prvom UZV na 5+5tt. kuca nam 1 SRCEEEEE!!! Ovu sreću tesko je riječima opisati....))
> I ovo srce je bio mali dvodnevni !!(bila su 2 dvodnevna i evo jedan kuca)

----------


## anđeo26012013

skroz sam luda!!plakala sam na tvoju negativnu betu i sad opet plačem,ali od sreće!!!!SRETNO SRETNO OD SVEGA SRCA

----------


## izluđena

Cure moje, koji sam ja cendro...
Jučer sam bila kod doktorice i pita me da li sam bila na transferu i ja kažem da jesam i kako nemam baš puno simptoma i briznem u plač kao neki luđak. Bilo mi je neugodno. Kaže mi ona, samo plači, imaš pravo plakati, a da me utješi kaže pa imaš već jedno dijete... Nije ona mislila ništa loše, ima cura koje nažalost još čekaju na svoje prvo, ali ja sam se odmah sjetila svoje curke koja me već 2 godine moli za bracu ili seku...
Danas mi je tek 5dnt. Betu bi trebala vaditi tek 12.05., a menga mi po mom kalendaru treba doci 11.05.
Mislim da ću procuriti prije bete :Sad:

----------


## Zima77

Čestitke curama i želim vam dosadnu i školsku trudnocu :Klap:  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nisam često na forumu ali me posebno razveselila vijest da je naša Mury trudna, čestitam draga i da se grliš sa svojom bebicom za Božić :Very Happy: , 
Jo1974 i tebi čestitam, sjećam te se još sa VV a bilo je to davno , nek ti bude sretno do kraja :Very Happy: 
 Svim trudnicama također želim sreću, a onima koje to još nisu da što brže dočekaju trudnoću, puse svima

----------


## Vaki

> Je, 4 komada, Petrova
> 
> Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk


Bravo! Držim fige za dalje...

----------


## HelloKitty

11DC 2 folikula 17mm. Endo 8.5mm

Veceras u 20h stoperica, a u petak ujutro AIH.

----------


## izluđena

Varnica, HelloKitty držim vam fige :Smile:

----------


## žužy

* Varnice*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bolji rezultat!

*HelloKitty* ,znači ostali ste samo na klomifenima.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## ARIANM

Mury čestitam od srca. Od kad sam na forumu pratim te i divim se tvojoj hrabrosti i ustrajnosti. Zaslužila si svu sreću svijeta i želim ti da sve bude školski do kraja. 
Varnice,HelloKitty,izluđena,geronimo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Noemi čestitke za srčeko!
Cannisa čestitke na trudnoći!
Za sve koje trebaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ako sam koga zaboravila nije namjerno  :Smile: 

Sutra je uzv i ja umirem od straha. Ne znam dal je i drugima tako,ali svaki put prije uzv sam tako živčana i nervozna,a kad uđem u čekaonicu srce mi hoće van iskočiti. Krvarenja  više nije bilo i nadam se da se druga mrvica hrabro drži!

----------


## Stena

Sretno sutra Arianm...samo se opusti i uživaj u trudnoći.... :mama:

----------


## izluđena

ARIANM čestitam na bebici i želim ti da sve bude školski i ok.
Vjerujem ti da si nervozna, i ja bi bila...
Drži se i misli pozitivno :Smile:

----------


## mima32

ARIANM sretno sutra. Potpuno te razumijem. Ja idem u poedjeljak. Zadnji UZV e bio 31.3. i sad jedva cekam. Uzbudjena, srce lupa. Tlak ce mi skocit vec znam a ne bi trebao al nikako si ne mogu pomoc. Javi svakako kako je bilo

----------


## ljubilica

*Arianm* poznat scenarij  :Love:  sa svakim ulaskom u bolnicu. Idem prvo pravac wc pa dalje
Jucer na UZV sam pitala da li je beba jos uvijek tu.... Kad ce proci taj strah i napetost?

----------


## ARIANM

I ja se pitam isto,kada ce proci taj strah i kada cu se moci opustiti i uzivati u trudnoci?

----------


## mima32

Mislim da ce nas strah sad zauvijek pratit. Uvijek za nesto. U trudnoci i nakon trudnoce i kad klinci narastu. Bar imam takav osjecaj da cemo stalno strahovat zbog necega...

----------


## bubicazubica

Sretno sutra!



> Mury čestitam od srca. Od kad sam na forumu pratim te i divim se tvojoj hrabrosti i ustrajnosti. Zaslužila si svu sreću svijeta i želim ti da sve bude školski do kraja. 
> Varnice,HelloKitty,izluđena,geronimo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Noemi čestitke za srčeko!
> Cannisa čestitke na trudnoći!
> Za sve koje trebaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ako sam koga zaboravila nije namjerno 
> 
> Sutra je uzv i ja umirem od straha. Ne znam dal je i drugima tako,ali svaki put prije uzv sam tako živčana i nervozna,a kad uđem u čekaonicu srce mi hoće van iskočiti. Krvarenja  više nije bilo i nadam se da se druga mrvica hrabro drži!

----------


## Bluebella

Mury draga čestitam ti i ovdje  :Klap:  želim ti urednu, veselu i bezbrižnu trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

Danas mi biologica nije htjela ništa reći, samo da nazovem sutra... Zadnja dva puta su mi taj prvi dan rekli da su se stanice podijelile, a danas ovo. Ne znam kaj da mislim...:/

----------


## nina70

Svim novim trudnicama iskrene čestitke i sretno do kraja.
*Mury* i *Jo1974* posebno sam sretna zbog vas  :Heart: 

Tužnice, zagrljaj i vibram da ne odustanete bez borbe

----------


## bubekica

> Danas mi biologica nije htjela ništa reći, samo da nazovem sutra... Zadnja dva puta su mi taj prvi dan rekli da su se stanice podijelile, a danas ovo. Ne znam kaj da mislim...:/


Dogodi se ponekad da dan nakon oplodnje pogledaju i ne mogu reci jesu li jajne stanice oplodjene ili ne, takva je prijelazna faza. Bilo je puno slucajeva ovdje, a imam i ja iskustvo, od 4 jajne stanice, na kraju su se 2 oplodile (jedna se podijelila), ali kad sam zvala lab rekli su mi da nisu sigurni jel se ijedna oplodila.

----------


## Varnica

> Dogodi se ponekad da dan nakon oplodnje pogledaju i ne mogu reci jesu li jajne stanice oplodjene ili ne, takva je prijelazna faza. Bilo je puno slucajeva ovdje, a imam i ja iskustvo, od 4 jajne stanice, na kraju su se 2 oplodile (jedna se podijelila), ali kad sam zvala lab rekli su mi da nisu sigurni jel se ijedna oplodila.


Ufff...
Čekam sutra...

----------


## bubekica

*Varnica* sretno!  :fige:

----------


## Krtica

> Danas mi biologica nije htjela ništa reći, samo da nazovem sutra... Zadnja dva puta su mi taj prvi dan rekli da su se stanice podijelile, a danas ovo. Ne znam kaj da mislim...:/


Ista stvar je bila kod mene. Zvala dan nakon punkcije i biologica rekla da nema promjena i nek zovem ponovo sutra. Drugi dan je već bila 4 stanice. Sretnooooooooo

----------


## TinaH

Evo da se i ja javim..danas bila na brdu 9dc najveci folikul na desnom jajniku 12mm,kaze doktorica da je zadovoljna i da drugi nisu ni bitni,a endometrij super,u subotu opet idem ali kaze po svemu kak je sad misli da je u ponedeljak AIH..jeeeeee al u subotu cemo znati sve tocno  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*Varnica* vidim na drugoj temi da iza sebe imas 2 biokemijske i 1 missed ab, jeste radili imunoloske pretrage?

----------


## Varnica

> *Varnica* vidim na drugoj temi da iza sebe imas 2 biokemijske i 1 missed ab, jeste radili imunoloske pretrage?


Stavila sam sad u potpis.
Ne, nismo radili imunološke jer me ne žele poslati. Iza sebe imam 1 lpsc i 2 histeroskopije (septum), pretrage na trombofiliju (homozigot u PAI 1 i MTHFR- drugi IVF bio s fraxiparinom, nije pomoglo), kariograme (u redu), hormoni štitnjače (TSH oko 2,5 pa sam na Eutyroxu da bude ispod 2). 


Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Varnice, ja sam imala punkciju kad i ti, ali ih uopće nisam zvala (nekako mi je lakše živjeti u neznanju). Nemoj se sekirati, sve ćeš saznati na vrijeme...

----------


## bubekica

pa dobro, ne vidim sto bi jos mogli (?), buduci si vec na terapiji za pai i mthfr...

----------


## Varnica

Fraxiparin smo probali na prvom postupku i nije pomogao. Na drugom nismo uopće. 
Vjerujem da postoji još pretraga koje bi mogla napraviti, ali iskreno ni neda mi se više istraživati.

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## M@tt

Večer cure, imam pitanje. Interesira me koliko od vas je išlo u 12. tjednu na kombinirani probir i koliko je to uopće potrebno? Razmišljamo da odemo u polikliniku Harni.

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam odbila kombinirani... Radi se u 12 tt kako bi se u slučaju lošeg nalaza moglo stići napraviti pobačaj a znala sam da mi to osobno uopće nije opcija pa sam odlučila niti ne ići na taj pregled... U biti sam dogovorila sa dr da kad bude radila uzv ako nuhalni nabor bude ok i sve ostalo po ps-u da neću kp.

----------


## frka

m@tt, ako idete na kombinirani, toplo preporučujem da uzv napravite kod nekog iskusnog ultrasoničara (moja preporuka je dr. Kos) i onda s nalazima uzv-a na vađenje krvi u Vinogradsku. u Breyeru je bila masa pogrešaka (znam čak nekoliko primjera iz bliskog kruga ljudi), a Vg je ipak najiskusnija po tom pitanju.

----------


## geronimo

Ja mislim da nije loše napraviti probir.Nije istina da te ako su nalazi loši šalju na pobačaj već ti preporučuju amniocintezu jer je ona vjerodostojnija. U svakom slučaju psihički se pripremiš u slučaju lošeg nalaza...

----------


## Noemi

I mene zanima taj kp,ja sutra ulazim u 7.tj. pa ni sama ne znam jel da idem ili ne...

----------


## ljubilica

> Večer cure, imam pitanje. Interesira me koliko od vas je išlo u 12. tjednu na kombinirani probir i koliko je to uopće potrebno? Razmišljamo da odemo u polikliniku Harni.


m@tt radije idite dr.Kosu u Ginekos ako ste odlucili privatno. Znam za par gafova od doticne doktorice vezano za mjerenje NN, jedan od njih moja sestricna. 
Ja bi trebala slijedeci tjedan odluciti dal cu ici ili ne. Al ja idem u Petrovu gdje i vodim trudnocu, a krv bi onda vadila u Breyeru

----------


## jan@

Cure,da se javim.Danas 6 dnt.Bila sam jucer na pregledu zbog hipera.Sve je u redu,jajnici nisu povecani.Dr.kaze da nema naznake niti najmanjem krvarenju.Jucer sam bas imala postenu vrtoglavicu.Danas su me cicke pocele malo vise bolit i tu i tamo me bocne dolje a drugo nista.Svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljubilica

> m@tt, ako idete na kombinirani, toplo preporučujem da uzv napravite kod nekog iskusnog ultrasoničara (moja preporuka je dr. Kos) i onda s nalazima uzv-a na vađenje krvi u Vinogradsku. u Breyeru je bila masa pogrešaka (znam čak nekoliko primjera iz bliskog kruga ljudi), a Vg je ipak najiskusnija po tom pitanju.


U Ginekosu se moze i krv izvaditi. Jedino neznam gdje oni salju na analizu. Ako je UZV i vadjenje krvi ujutro, nalaz je isti dan. 900kn

----------


## frka

ljubilice, i ja znam za gaf doktorice vezano uz mjerenje nuhalnog i isto ne bih kod nje. a čini mi se da imamo i primjer među forumašicama - javit će se već... zbilja je bitno da nuhalni mjeri stručnjak za to. a ako i Kos šalje u Breyer, da se dogovoriti da se kod njega napravi samo uzv - tako bih ja.
a zašto i ti ne bi vadila krv u Vg ako ideš? samo dođeš s uzv nalazom. za Breyer stvarno znam za prekonekoliko gafova - jednoj su osobi čak 2 puta napravili bespotrebnu paniku i pritom bili poprilično bezobrazni (dok nisu saznali da je novinarka i ukakili se jer im se zaprijetila pa se ispričavali i vratili lovu - prvi put joj poslali tuđi nalaz i to ne kombiniranog nego tumorskih markera koji su bili povišeni, a s drugom bebom joj poslali krivi nalaz kombiniranog s izrazito visokim rizikom za Down, da bi nakon 3 dana samo poslali mail da zanemari prethodni nalaz jer je ovaj novi (koji je bio uredan) njezin. bez slovca isprike, a ljudi 3 dana umirali od straha i već dogovorili amnio).

----------


## mima32

M@tt ja idem u ponedjeljak u BetaPlus na kombinirani. Kednostavno da znam. Bez obzira na nalaz ne namjeravam ni na amnio a niti pobaciti. Ali jednostavno zelim znati

----------


## Joss

> m@tt radije idite dr.Kosu u Ginekos ako ste odlucili privatno.


Potpis

----------


## M@tt

> U Ginekosu se moze i krv izvaditi. Jedino neznam gdje oni salju na analizu. Ako je UZV i vadjenje krvi ujutro, nalaz je isti dan. 900kn


Idemo onda u Ginekos kad vidim da svi preporučate njih. Hvala

----------


## Varnica

Ništa od ovog postupka. :'-(

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## ninanina35

Bok drage moje! Eto ja se vracam doma sa ljepim folikulom na lijevoj strani(neprohodnoj)i sa stopericom za danas navecer i u subotu na inseminaciju...da dobro ste procitale..inseminaciju..doktorica je bila i ona bude i u subotu...nije mi jasno zakaj AIH..i sad sam ljuta na samu sebe jer nisam pitala ama bas nista! Zablokirala sam totalno! I kaj sad? Da ju pitam nesto u subotu? Nema nikakve sanse da se predomisli?

----------


## s_iva

Ninanina, kako AIH, a jajovod sa te strane neprohodan? Je li to jedini folikul?

Varnica, žao mi je, grlim!

Matt, što se kombiniranog tiče - sve ovisi o tome koliko vam ta informacija znači. Zašto ne? Najčešće je nalaz uredan.

----------


## ninanina35

Spomenula je samo taj jedan! Ma neznam bas sam jadna i velim jako jako ljuta na sebe!!! Inace pricam ,pitam ko luda al danas blokada!

----------


## izluđena

Varnica, žao mi je. Drži se....

----------


## piki

> Idemo onda u Ginekos kad vidim da svi preporučate njih. Hvala


Ja bila kod njih i toplo preporučam. Jedino što šalju nalaze u Breyer ako kod njih vadite krv. Nama ispalo u redu. Sveukupni "doživljaj" 900 kn. I obavezno tražite dvd, ja sam se vraćala po njega jer mi je zaboravio dati.

----------


## M@tt

> Ja bila kod njih i toplo preporučam. Jedino što šalju nalaze u Breyer ako kod njih vadite krv. Nama ispalo u redu. Sveukupni "doživljaj" 900 kn. I obavezno tražite dvd, ja sam se vraćala po njega jer mi je zaboravio dati.


Kakav dvd? Šta če biti na njemu?

----------


## frka

pa snimka bebe  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta81

> Kakav dvd? Šta če biti na njemu?


Biti će vaša beba. Meni je to najbolji dvd koji sam u trudnoći dobila. Vidi se cijela bebica, naša na tom dvd-u maše ručicama, štuca, miče nogice. Vrlo je živahna.

----------


## M@tt

> Biti će vaša beba. Meni je to najbolji dvd koji sam u trudnoći dobila. Vidi se cijela bebica, naša na tom dvd-u maše ručicama, štuca, miče nogice. Vrlo je živahna.


u 12-tom tjednu da maše ručicama???

----------


## Lotta81

> u 12-tom tjednu da maše ručicama???


Koliko god bilo nevjerojatno (a i meni je bilo) beba je tad vrlo živahna.

----------


## M@tt

> Koliko god bilo nevjerojatno (a i meni je bilo) beba je tad vrlo živahna.


Ajme supeeeeeeer. Onda obavezno hoćemo dvd...  :Smile:

----------


## mima32

Pa da tad vec naveliko mase. Ja obavezno vaki tjedan kad punim tt procitma ono zrudnoca iz tjedna u tjedan za taj tjedan.  :Smile:  Da znam sto se dogadja sve taj tjedan. U Beti je kombinirani 600kn. Ja idem tamo jer i inace idem tom dr. Nisam ni znala za Ginekos

----------


## izluđena

Curke moje, nestrpljiva sam. Ja bi već sutra radila test, a tek će mi biti 7dnt.
Da bar imam neke simptome pa da me to tješi :Smile: . Bojim se neuspjeha.
Kako se vi nosite s čekanjem? Ja sam jako nervozna...

----------


## bubekica

*izluđena* mozes napraviti neki osjetljivi test sutra s prvim jutarnjim urinom, trebao bi pokazati. preporucam gravignost mini.

----------


## izluđena

I mislila sam da bi mogao. U pitanju su blastice, a i vještica bi trebala stici za vikend.
NADAM se da neće :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

menstruacija cesto ne dodje pod lijekovima, a i ako dodje, obicno to ne bude na dan po kalendaru, nego 15-i dan od punkcije, tj. tebi 10-i dan od FET-a.

----------


## ARIANM

Evo mene sa uzv i hvala Bogu dragome sve je u redu. Srce uredno kuca,mjere odgovaraju 10+6 a mi smo danas 10+4,crl mi nije zapisao,a ja sam od uzbuđenja zaboravila koliko je rekao. Nazalost njegov 3D uzv je pokvaren tako da íma neki stari pa idem u polikliniku Sunce da mi izmjere nn.

----------


## izluđena

ARIANM drago mi je da je sve ok. Probaj se opustiti i uzivati.

bubekica od lijekova koristim samo crinone gel.

----------


## Vaki

Varnice, baš mi je žao...
Ja sam ovaj put imala više sreće. Dobili smo 6 jajnih stanica, sve su se oplodile. 5 ih je odličnih, a 1 osrednja (nju su iksali? Nemam pojma što to znači). 4 su zamrzli, a 2 su kod mene na čuvanju.  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*izluđena* i tocno crinone moze odgoditi menstruaciju, on je progesteron.
*Vaki* ICSI - znaci da su spermij injektirali u jajnu stanicu.

----------


## Vaki

Aha! Znači da je na ostalih 5 rađen IVF. Sad mi je jasnije, tnx!

----------


## žužy

To *Vaki*  :Very Happy: ,sad  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i nazad!

*ARIANM* ,  :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

Vaki, vraceni su to dvodnevni embriji? Kakve kvalitete? Ostali su smrznuti na dan transfera ili su ih pustili da vide kako ce se dalje razvijati? Cini mi se da VV sve cesce ima praksu smrzavanja dvodnevnih embrija, to nije najsretnije rjesenje, blago receno...

----------


## frka

i onda kad I ja sam bio embrij i U ime obitelji u svrhu plašenja puka nemoralnim MPO-om izbace brojku od neznamkoliko tisuća smrznutih embrija, svi se čudom čude. naši embriolozi i dr-i bi stvarno trebali mućnut glavom.

----------


## žužy

...ili na VV-u znaju nešto što mi ne znamo pa zbog toga sve češće zamrzivaju dvodnevne embrije.Istina da sve rijeđe se čeka 5.dan za kriopohranu,neovisno o broju dobivenih oplođenih js.

----------


## Snekica

> i onda kad I ja sam bio embrij i U ime obitelji u svrhu plašenja puka nemoralnim MPO-om izbace brojku od neznamkoliko tisuća smrznutih embrija, svi se čudom čude. naši embriolozi i dr-i bi stvarno trebali mućnut glavom.


*X*

----------


## Vaki

To sam ih i ja pitala pa su rekli da je peti dan u nedjelju, a oni tada ne rade pa nema smisla čekati. 5 ih je dobilo peticu, a jedan trojku. Pretpostavljala sam da ćemo čekati subotu, ali šipak.
Žuži  :Kiss:

----------


## frka

pa ako je 5. dan u nedjelju, u subotu je 4. - bolje onda tada zamrznuti. najveći broj embrija stane s razvojem na prijelazu 3./4. dan. i onda ranijim zamrzavanjem zapravo pohranjuju masu neperspektivnih koji ionako ne bi rezultirali trudnoćom. i onda oni koji nam baš ne žele dobro imaju fine brojčice s kojima mogu baratati. baš zbog takve prakse klinika su i imali materijala za razmahivati se smrznutom djecom u frižiderima. grrrrrrrrrr, što me ljute! i to i naše klinike i ovi embrijevci!

----------


## Stena

*Arianm*   :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

Vaki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se merve ugnjezde!!!
Arianm bravo za bebu  :Klap: ,a sad laganini opusteno...
A moj slijedeci uzv tek 20.5, aaaaaaaaaa,tko ce to docekat,odjednom mi dani usporili  :Grin: 
Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam cim prije postanete trbusaste!!!

----------


## izluđena

Napravila sam test i -. Neznam bi li se nadala da sam ga možda napravila prerano ili da prihvatim da nije uspjelo. Simptoma nemam...

----------


## bubekica

Do bete ima mjesta za nadanje...

----------


## izluđena

Hvala ti bubekica što me tješiš :Smile:

----------


## jan@

Cure, zahvaljujuci mom nestrpljenju nisam izdrzala...8 dnt  test pozitivan.  :Smile: 
Da li radit jos jedan,vadit betu????

----------


## bubekica

> Cure, zahvaljujuci mom nestrpljenju nisam izdrzala...8 dnt  test pozitivan. 
> Da li radit jos jedan,vadit betu????


Cestitam!
Mozes vaditi betu, ali moja preporuka je da se strpis jos najmanje 2 dana, kako bi smanjila nerviranje oko male brojke.

----------


## bugaboo

> Cure, zahvaljujuci mom nestrpljenju nisam izdrzala...8 dnt  test pozitivan. 
> Da li radit jos jedan, vadit betu????


Cestitam!

Ja bih pricekala do ponedjeljka za betu.

----------


## Mury

*jan@*, čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## izluđena

jan@ čestitam!!!!!!

----------


## Vaki

Mury, Jan@ i ostale trudnice - da bude sve savršeno u trudnoći  :Klap: 
Izluđena - da se pozitivno iznenadiš  :Love: 
Betočekalice  :fige:

----------


## jan@

Hvala cure od ♥! 
Svima drzim  :fige:

----------


## žužy

> Mury, Jan@ i ostale trudnice - da bude sve savršeno u trudnoći 
> Izluđena - da se pozitivno iznenadiš 
> Betočekalice



*X*

----------


## Seka meka

Bok cure, imam par pitanja za vas koje imate iskustva i vase misljenje...
Imam 22 g iza mene je ivf uz stimulaciju klomifenom, dobila sam 11 js, od toga 3 blastociste koje su zamrznuli ker sam usla u hiper.... Sto mislite ima li nade za 6 mj u transfer i kakav + ??
Inace ja pco?? I mm asteno

----------


## HelloKitty

Evo mene sa 2. AIH-a... 23.05. vadim betu. 

Vidjela sam spermice pod mikroskopom, pokazala mi dr.  :Smile:  Dr zadovoljna sa svim. Nadamo se pozitivnoj beti za 15 dana.

----------


## bubekica

> Bok cure, imam par pitanja za vas koje imate iskustva i vase misljenje...
> Imam 22 g iza mene je ivf uz stimulaciju klomifenom, dobila sam 11 js, od toga 3 blastociste koje su zamrznuli ker sam usla u hiper.... Sto mislite ima li nade za 6 mj u transfer i kakav + ??
> Inace ja pco?? I mm asteno


dobrodosla!
ovo je tema za vec ostvarene MPO trudnoce, admini ce nas premijestiti  :Smile: 
naravno da ima nade i za transfer i za +. vidjela sam da si na drugoj temi pisala da si koristila i puregon. javi nam se na odbrojavnju, pa ako mozes napisati i detalje stimulacije.

----------


## jo1974

Sretno hello kity i jan za plusić .
i svim ostalima u kojoj god  da ste fazi samo naprijed.

----------


## bubekica

> Evo mene sa 2. AIH-a... 23.05. vadim betu. 
> 
> Vidjela sam spermice pod mikroskopom, pokazala mi dr.  Dr zadovoljna sa svim. Nadamo se pozitivnoj beti za 15 dana.


sretno draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*HK*,nek se dečki lijepo podruže sa gospođicom jajnom stanicom (ili dvije  :Wink: )!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## bubicazubica

Sretno hk!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## funky

Jan@ cestitke, Kitty i sve cekalice sretno!!

----------


## arlena

pozz cure 
evo da se malo pojadam  :Smile:  sutra punkcija i umirem od straha, kaze da imam puno folikula (puno?!? šta to znači uopće), najavljena moguća odgoda transfera zbog toga a ja sva jadna, odlučila sam kumit i molit da mi vrate jednog (ako se oplode , naravno)  

svima nama puuuuno puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

Arlena, sretno i ne brini, prezivjet ces  :Wink: 
Kakvu si stimulaciju primala?

----------


## arlena

> Arlena, sretno i ne brini, prezivjet ces 
> Kakvu si stimulaciju primala?


he he nadam se  :Smile: 
puregone , prvo 150 pa onda smanjio na 100 i orgalutran 3 dana , štoperica dekapeptil. znam da trebam bit sretna jer ćemo imat onda šta i za zamrznut al ono... umirem  :Laughing:  skužila sam i sama da je to drugačije nego na gonalima (pritisak ,bolovi) 
zadnji put sam imala 9 jajnih stanica -to mi je bilo ono uvau, a šta je dr sad mislila pod tim "puno", bolje da mi nije ništa rekla, blaženo neznanje  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

A mozda doktorica samo panicari vise od doktora  :Wink: 
Sretno!

----------


## arlena

> A mozda doktorica samo panicari vise od doktora 
> Sretno!


nadam se da si u pravu i da bezveze trtarim! hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Ajvi

Sutra će biti veselo na brdu. Ja sam čini mi se bila sedma na popisu za punkciju, a mislim da ih je bilo još iza mene. 
Arlena, čini mi se da je pred koji mjesec netko imao sličnu situaciju kao ti, puno folikula, doktorica bi odgodila et, ali je cura inzistirala jer se dobro osjećala pa je onda ipak bio transfer.

----------


## arlena

> Sutra će biti veselo na brdu. Ja sam čini mi se bila sedma na popisu za punkciju, a mislim da ih je bilo još iza mene. 
> Arlena, čini mi se da je pred koji mjesec netko imao sličnu situaciju kao ti, puno folikula, doktorica bi odgodila et, ali je cura inzistirala jer se dobro osjećala pa je onda ipak bio transfer.


aaa super,  zajedno smo na punkciji  :Smile:  
kakvo je brojno stanje kod tebe?

----------


## Vaki

Cure moje, sretno sutra na punkciji!  :Kiss:

----------


## Ajvi

Arlena, ja sam samo na klomifenu, ima 3 - 4 folikula pa ćemo vidjeti što ima u njima. Samo da ne pobjegnu. (Danas me stalno nešto žiga pa svaki put pomislim - nije valjda sad puko folikul!)
Vaki,  :Kiss:

----------


## arlena

Hvala vaki 
Ajvi,ma kakvi puknut,to ce sutra doktorica ispunktirat jajne stanice pa ces dobit malu bebu tamo za nekih 9 mjeseci  :Smile: 

A sad za stvarno:sta zbilja mogu puknut? Pa jel stoperica ne "zadrzi" do zaboravila sam koliko sati?

----------


## bubekica

Stoperica ne sprecava pucanje folikula, njena uloga je poticanje zavrsnog sazrijevanja folikula/jajnih stanica. Supresija je ta koja sprecava pucanje folikula (npr cetrotide).

----------


## arlena

> Stoperica ne sprecava pucanje folikula, njena uloga je poticanje zavrsnog sazrijevanja folikula/jajnih stanica. Supresija je ta koja sprecava pucanje folikula (npr cetrotide).


Aha,hvala na pojasnjenju,nisam to znala. A pretpostavljam da se to onda ne dogadja u stimulacijama. Zato uvijek idu dvije vrste ljekova (gonal-cetrotide,puregon-organlutan) 
Svasta cu jos naucit  :Smile:

----------


## Ajvi

> Ajvi,ma kakvi puknut,to ce sutra doktorica ispunktirat jajne stanice pa ces dobit malu bebu tamo za nekih 9 mjeseci


Hvala draga, iz tvojih usta... A i ti ćeš isto tako skupa sa mnom!

----------


## Mury

Cure koje ste danas na punkcijama: *Ajvi*, *arlena*, *Sara10* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da punkcije budu što manje bolne i da dobijete puno lijepih jajašaca, embrijića i na kraju male slatke bebice  :Smile: 
Čeklicama beta da ih obraduju velike cifre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ostalim za sve što vam treba, da svi u konačnici dođemo do svoga cilja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## njanja1

Dobro juto drage moje,kod nas bas veselo,nakon lose pocete godine svaki dan po dobra vijest  :Smile: ,ja moram opet na kiretazu ne zbog loseg nalaza nego sto nisam mogla sa ovim ciklusom u postupak,pa se misljenja kako mi se gubi efekat tako da cemo sredinom mjeseca opet,jer krajem mjeseca krecemo u postupak,stimulacija je ista 300 puregona,150 merionala i jedan decapepty! cekam nalaz hormona,brisevi bas nisu bili sjajni moram i to otici ponovo povadit,neznam jel neko od vas koristio bijeli luk kao tampon protiv bakterija,ako je kakva su vam iskustva sa tim?

----------


## aprilili

jan@ čestitam!!!!!!
ajvi , arlena, sara 10 sretno ~~~~~~~~~
njanja 1 sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~

----------


## arlena

evo mene s punkcije  :Smile:  ziva sam 

ajvi, nemam pojma koja si ti , bilo nas je 6(7?) , nadam se da nisi ona bez jajne stanice i da će će biti veselo u labu  :fige: 
mene nije bilo teško skužit , jedina s "puno" stanica  :Laughing: 

znaći, imam 12 stanica ali kaže dr da su male i da se boji koliko je od toga zrelo, sutra bi trebala bit punkcija da bi bilo idealno al u ponedjeljak je kasno  :Crying or Very sad: 

od transfera ništa , jajnici su mi jaako uvećani i uz sve moje cviljenje dr nije popustila , ali ni meni nije nešto baš tako da joj vjerujem 
ova punkcija je baš bila ono (da nikog ne uplašim ) , ni približno kao prva a nisam neka mimozica  :Laughing: 

njanja sretno na kiretaži a za bjeli luk neznam

----------


## Ajvi

Ne, ja sam od onih s jednom  stanicom (maskirna spavaćica, muž s vrećom punom hrane). Kak ja nisam skužila da je netko bio bez js?! Činilo mi se da smo sve poslije išle po pikicu?
Ideš li ti onda odmah u sljedećem ciklusu na fet?

----------


## Ajvi

Meni se čini da nas je bilo 8 i onda još hrpa transfera i inseminacija. Lijepo su se tete naradile, a sve su vikale da bi doma.

----------


## arlena

Muz s vrecicom punom hrane-he he znam onda,nadam se da je ostavio i tebi nesto  :Very Happy: .   Da,sa slijedecim ciklusom u fet. Prva cura,plava,nije imala nijednu nazalost

----------


## TinaH

Evo i mene AIH u utorak napokon jeeeee  :Smile: 
sutra u 22h stoperica i cekamo utorak..sretno svima u svim fazama..  :Smile:

----------


## izluđena

Curke, mislim si da će mi beta ipak biti negativna :Sad: . Sinoć sam "radila  mjesta" za novu dozu crinone gela i sve su bile smeđe grudice. Valjda bi vještica već i došla da ne koristim crinone.

----------


## Varnica

> Evo i mene AIH u utorak napokon jeeeee 
> sutra u 22h stoperica i cekamo utorak..sretno svima u svim fazama..


Sretno! Ja sam prvi put ostala trudna baš na inseminaciji.  :Smile: 

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

> Curke, mislim si da će mi beta ipak biti negativna. Sinoć sam "radila  mjesta" za novu dozu crinone gela i sve su bile smeđe grudice. Valjda bi vještica već i došla da ne koristim crinone.


To ne mora biti los znak, crinone zna pogristi sluznicu pa bude sukrvice. Moj prijedlog je da ne vadis ostatke crinonea osim ako to bas ne smeta...

----------


## Tarina

Bok curke, evo me prvi puta sa vama. Ja sam na Klomifenu, idemo probati sa ciljanim, 19.05. idemo vidjeti jel ima koji folikul, iako me dr. odmah pocela uvjeravati da nece biti nista od toga s obzirom da nisam reagirala na metformin.

----------


## izluđena

bubekica, kako ti mene tješiš :Smile: . Hvala ti na tome. Puno mi znači :Smile:

----------


## Argente

> mene nije bilo teško skužit , jedina s "puno" stanica 
> 
> znaći, imam 12 stanica ali kaže dr da su male i da se boji koliko je od toga zrelo, sutra bi trebala bit punkcija da bi bilo idealno al u ponedjeljak je kasno 
> 
> od transfera ništa , jajnici su mi jaako uvećani i uz sve moje cviljenje dr nije popustila , ali ni meni nije nešto baš tako da joj vjerujem 
> ova punkcija je baš bila ono (da nikog ne uplašim ) , ni približno kao prva a nisam neka mimozica


arlena, od srca ti želim ti svu sreću u ovom postupku - ne samo zato jer ti je uobičajeno, kao i svim curama ovdje želim - već i zato jer bi bila katastrofa i sramota da zbog činjenice da naša vjerojatno najjača državna MPO klinika _NE RADI NEDJELJOM_, ostaneš bez transfera a u hiperu!! Mislim da se to zove "nesavjesno liječenje"! Svaka čast i Vuku i ekipi gore, pa ajde još i to što nema anestezije - kužim da teško je ostvariti uvjete, ali zar je zaista nemoguće organizirati rad nedjeljom, makar samo za punkcije?

----------


## M@tt

> Hvala svima na čestitkama , i još ću dodati da sam već danas na 4+1 bila i na UZV, i vidi se mala GV od 2,78mm ( samo sam se htjela uvjeriti da je u maternici...sad laganini dalje pozitivno),a evo i prvih mučnina kojima se jako, jako radujem.
> Malo sam uzbuđena, pa nisam sve pohvatala, ali šaljem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i trudničke prašine, da sve čim prije dođete u status trudnica !!!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ja ne vjerujem sta citam i to sasvim slucajno sada!! Draga mury pa ti si trudna???? Pa cestitam od srca!!! Jaooooo kako dobroooo! I to prirodno sada?  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Zelim ti od sveg srca da to konacno bude tvoja toliko zeljena sreca!!  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

> arlena, od srca ti želim ti svu sreću u ovom postupku - ne samo zato jer ti je uobičajeno, kao i svim curama ovdje želim - već i zato jer bi bila katastrofa i sramota da zbog činjenice da naša vjerojatno najjača državna MPO klinika _NE RADI NEDJELJOM_, ostaneš bez transfera a u hiperu!! Mislim da se to zove "nesavjesno liječenje"! Svaka čast i Vuku i ekipi gore, pa ajde još i to što nema anestezije - kužim da teško je ostvariti uvjete, ali zar je zaista nemoguće organizirati rad nedjeljom, makar samo za punkcije?


Hvala ti argente,znas i mene je toga jako strah! Sutra cu znat vise. Steta sto se nije moglo nastimati drugacije,kad vec je tako ispalo da bi punkcija trebala biti u nedjelju. Mozda da je stimulacija pocela drugi dan a ne prvi. Samo se nadam da ce bit bar neki mali embrij

----------


## jo1974

> Curke, mislim si da će mi beta ipak biti negativna. Sinoć sam "radila  mjesta" za novu dozu crinone gela i sve su bile smeđe grudice. Valjda bi vještica već i došla da ne koristim crinone.


ja sam također na crinone gel jučer mi je izašlo jedan grumenčić sa nekom prljavštinom neznam kako bih se izrazila ali evo sad više toga nema ,a imam pozitivnu betu,sad sam treba dočekati utorak a ja sam sva ustartarena,nebrigaj samo nastavi i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Cure, *crinone gel* oblaže stijenke rodnice, na taj način se djelatna tvar iz gela apsorbira u organizama. Uobičajeno je nalaziti te grudice s raznim smećkastim obojenjima.

Izluđena, napravi betu.
Jo, sretno na ultrazvuku  :Smile:

----------


## izluđena

jo1974 meni taj crinone uopće ne izlazi van, samo se gomila unutra i onda me počinje to svrbiti, a teško mi je i staviti novu dozu. Bojim se negativne bete jer mi je test bio negativan, ali na 7 dnt blastica (možda prerano).  Ja sam toliko nervozna i svi mi idu na živce... Možda sam trebala uzimati normabele :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/26113-Crinone-gel
evo teme o crinone-u. 
*izluđena* izvadi sutra betu.

----------


## Inesz

> arlena, od srca ti želim ti svu sreću u ovom postupku - ne samo zato jer ti je uobičajeno, kao i svim curama ovdje želim - već i zato jer bi bila katastrofa i sramota da zbog činjenice da naša vjerojatno najjača državna MPO klinika _NE RADI NEDJELJOM_, ostaneš bez transfera a u hiperu!! Mislim da se to zove "nesavjesno liječenje"! Svaka čast i Vuku i ekipi gore, pa ajde još i to što nema anestezije - kužim da teško je ostvariti uvjete, ali zar je zaista nemoguće organizirati rad nedjeljom, makar samo za punkcije?


X

Mislim da se je na VV jučer trebalo naći rješenje za situaciju u kojoj se našla Arlena. 
Namjerna ranija aspiracija velikog broja oocita radi toga što odjel ne radi nedjelom, zbilja se može podvesti pod nazivnik nesavjesnog liječenja.

Jučer su sa Vuka Vrhovca mogli  nazvali neku od klinika koje rade nedjeljom i zatražiti da prime pacijenticu danas na aspiraciju.

Arlena, jesi li razmišljala kako ćeš postupiti ako se dogodi da jajne stanice ne budu zrele za oplodnju i da umjesto lijepog broja embrija za svježi transfer i ostatka za kriopohranu, ostaneš bez transfera i uz hiperstimulaciju? (0vakav scenarij nitko ne želi ali je ovakav ishod posve moguć)

Hoćeš li tražiti da ti se postupak ne računa?

----------


## bubekica

koliko sam ja shvatila, arlena ce ovako i onako ostati bez transfera.

----------


## frka

pa ostat će bez transfera u ovom ciklusu zbog HS, ali druga stvar je kompletno ostati bez transfera zbog prerane aspiracije (a mislim da cure o tome govore).

----------


## Inesz

mislila sam na potpuni izostanak transfera ako od 12 jajnih stanica većina ili sve budu nezrele za oplodnju?

kako bi ste vi cure reagirale u takvoj situaciji?

----------


## bubekica

mene vise u cijeloj prici muci zasto KB Merkur ne investira u edukaciju biologa/nabavljanje opreme za maturaciju oocita, mozda je to manji trosak od osiguravanja rada nedjeljom?

----------


## dazler

Arlena drzim fige da su stanice dobre!!!
Stvarno sam ostala bez rijeci.....vaditi ranije stanice jer oni ne rade nedjeljom??
U Vinogradskoj rade svaki dan i nisam ni znala da u drugim bolnicama nije takva situacija

----------


## arlena

nisam ni znala da druge bolnice rade i nedjeljom  :Shock:  
kad sam odabirala kliniku za MPO , VV je imao dobre preporuke nadam se da će ih opravdati, jer neznam, stvarno ne znam šta mogu napraviti ako od 12 jajnih stanica ne bude niti jedne za transfer u slijedećem ciklusu ako je sad već strah od hipera  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

VV ima 2 velika nedostatka, jedan je nerad nedjeljom, drugi je nepostojanje anestezije.

----------


## izluđena

Ja prokrvarila :Sad: . Točno na dan kad sam trebala dobiti menstruaciju. Ima li vađenje bete uopće smisla?

----------


## bubekica

> Ja prokrvarila. Točno na dan kad sam trebala dobiti menstruaciju. Ima li vađenje bete uopće smisla?


svakako izvadi sutra betu (na uputnicu) i javi klinici.  :Love:

----------


## Ajvi

Svim dragim ženama koje već jesu mame i svima koje ćemo to tek postati želim sretan Majčin dan!

----------


## saraya

> Ja prokrvarila. Točno na dan kad sam trebala dobiti menstruaciju. Ima li vađenje bete uopće smisla?


obavezno izvadi ß...i ja sam dobila "mengu" i otišla jedva izvaditi betu kad ono brojčica pozamašna...dalje imaš u mom popisu  :Smile: 

svim curama sretno  :Smile: 
friškim trudnicama čestitam od srca..

----------


## izluđena

saraya, nitko sretniji od mene kad bi bilo kao i kod tebe...
Želim ti sve naj... :Smile:

----------


## saraya

izluđena  :fige:  i samo uporno...
hvala ti na lijepim željama :Kiss:

----------


## ninanina35

Vecer drage moje! Eto obavljena jucer inseminacija..ipak..rekla je doktorica da ima i na desnoj str.nesto folikula pa da racuna s tim..pa cemo vidjet...danas mi je od popodneva uzasan pritisak dole i tu i tam nekakvo pikanje..navodno to tako treba biti..

----------


## HelloKitty

Ninanina, meni je u petak bila inseminacija i imam te grcice u stomaku... Mislim da je to normalno.

----------


## Vaki

Ajvi -  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  za transfer
Ostale cure -  :fige:  za što god da vam treba

----------


## izluđena

Stigao mi je nalaz bete i nije nam uspjelo.
Svim trudnicama čestitam i želim školsku trudnoću, a svim čekalicama velike bete :Smile:

----------


## Ajvi

Evo me! Jedan lijepi 4st embrijić je na sigurnom!

----------


## Ajvi

izluđena, žao mi je

----------


## bubekica

*izluđena* zao mi je  :Love:  imala sam identican scenarij s crinone-om, mrvice koje su pocele vec 4-i dan nakon transfera blastociste i morule, prokrvarila sam par dana kasnije...
*Ajvi* super! kako su prosle druge cure?

----------


## jan@

Cure nisam vas zaboravila.
Evo me 11 dnt beta 505.5
Jos sam u soku!

----------


## HelloKitty

Divno!!!!!! Iskrene cestitke!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ajvi

jan@, prekrasna beta, čestitam!!!

----------


## s_iva

Jana, super ti je betica   :Very Happy: 

Ajvi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ u zadnje vrijeme su sretni baš 2-dnevni embrijići!

Izluđena  :Love: 

Arlena, jesi dobila kakve informacije?

----------


## jan@

Hvala cure! Beta ponovno za dva dana da vidimo pravilno duplanje,a ultrazvuk u ponedjeljak.

----------


## arlena

Evo i mene doma pa da podjelim info  :Smile:  sve su stanice isle u oplodnju pa onda valjda znaci da su ipak bile zrele i da sam se bzv brinula ali ipak nije sve ruzicasto,samo ih se pet oplodilo i od toga ostalo do danas 2 koje su zamrznuli,danas. Nemojte me pogresno shvatit,nisam nezahvalna ,sretna sam sto imam i ta dva embrija ,jer sam se bojala da nece biti nista ,ali nekako mi je porazavajuce da od 12 stanica imam dva embrija i strah od hipera.

----------


## arlena

> Cure nisam vas zaboravila.
> Evo me 11 dnt beta 505.5
> Jos sam u soku!


Cestitam!!

Ajvi,sad lagano do pozitvne bete ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

Arlena imas potpuno pravo biti razocarana!
Iskreno, sumnjivo je da su sad odjednom sve stanice zrele, a samo 5 ih se oplodilo, to mi smrdi na standardno prebacivanje krivice na pacijenticu. I nikako ne razumijem tvrdoglavo inzistiranje na odgadjanju transfera iako je dobiveno samo 2 embrija. Znam da se sad samo zelis odmoriti, ali ako odlucis pokretati nesto vezano za svoj slucaj, javi se.

----------


## Inesz

> Evo i mene doma pa da podjelim info  sve su stanice isle u oplodnju pa onda valjda znaci da su ipak bile zrele i da sam se bzv brinula ali ipak nije sve ruzicasto,samo ih se pet oplodilo i od toga ostalo do danas 2 koje su zamrznuli,danas. Nemojte me pogresno shvatit,nisam nezahvalna ,sretna sam sto imam i ta dva embrija ,jer sam se bojala da nece biti nista ,ali nekako mi je porazavajuce da od 12 stanica imam dva embrija i strah od hipera.




Od 12 aspiriranih jajnih stanica dobiti dva kriopohranjena dvodnevna embrija uz prijeteću hiperstimulaciju zaista predstavlja neuspjeh liječenja kojem je najvjerojatniji razlog prerana aspiracija.

Liječenje neplodnosti valjda je jedino liječenje kojem zakon propisuje ograničenje  broja pokušaja liječenja. Preko obaveznog osiguranja imamo pravo na 4 ciklusa liječenja neplodnosti u stimuliranom postupku. 
4 stimulirana postupka za velik broj neplodnih parova nije dovoljan broj postupaka za rođenje djeteta.

Svaki ovakav upropašteni postupak radi ovih ili onih razloga na koje pacijent ene utječe već je posljedica tehničke organizacije rada, grešaka u liječenju i drugo, smanjuje  šansu da se ostvari roditeljstvo.

Draga Arlena,
na tvom mjestu bih tražila sastanak sa doktorom i embriolozima, tražila bih na uvid   dokumentaciju  embriološkog laboratorija u koj moraju biti jasno evidentirani svi podaci o dobivenom broju i kvaliteti jajnih stanica, načinu koje je rađena in vitro oplodnja, broju oplođenih stanica, broju dobivenih embrija i kvaliteti istih...

Na temelju dobivenih podataka o jajnim stanicama, tj. ako je većina jajnih stanica bila nezrela, zahtjevala bih da se ovaj postupak ne obračunava prema HZZO-u.

----------


## amazonka

> Na temelju dobivenih podataka o jajnim stanicama, tj. ako je većina jajnih stanica bila nezrela, zahtjevala bih da se ovaj postupak ne obračunava prema HZZO-u.


da ne citiram sve navedeno apsolutno potpisujem! I svakome kome se takvo što ili slično dogodi na to kao pacijent ima pravo.
Čitajući sve ovo u zadnje vrijeme stvarno se treba zapitati...pa dobro, a zašto se tako radi?

----------


## Varnica

I meni se to dogodilo! Od 4 oocite 2 nezrele i 2 prezrele! Krivi tajming aspiracije!

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

I to zamrzavanje dva dvodnevna; meni to smrdi da su ih brže-bolje zaledili dok ih još ima, da se ne bi desilo da Arlena fakat ne ostane u hiperu a bez transfera.
Srećom, svjedočili smo i trudnoćama iz dvodnevnih embrija tako da šanse još uvijek ima, ali da je ovo sfušan postupak uopće nema dvojbe!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## HelloKitty

Jutro. Molim za info. Danas je 4. dan kd AIH-a. I imam jaka probadanja u jajnicima i pritisak na debelo crijevo. Kad mirujem manje je, cim se krecem sve se krece sa mnom. 
U stimulaciji sam dobila 2 folikula na desnom i 1 na lijevom jajniku.

----------


## bubekica

HK imas li urednu stolicu? Meni strasne probleme zna izazvati zatvor od utrogestana u kombinaciji s uvecanim jajnicima. Ako ti pase mirovati, miruj.

----------


## HelloKitty

Imam. Bojim se hiper, ali nije to to?

----------


## bubekica

Hiper ces prepoznati po napuhanosti trbuha skroz do prsa i otezanom mokrenju. Mislim da je kod tebe mala vjerojatnost. Ali kazem - ako ti pase - lezi, povecaj unos tekucine, izbjegavaj sjedenje i ponavljajuce radnje kao peglanje i usisavanje, setat mozes  :Wink:

----------


## HelloKitty

Nisam napuhana. Mokrim cesce nego inace i vise kolicinski  :Smile:  Mozda se sta lijepo kuha dole  :Smile:

----------


## Stena

Čestitam svim novopečenim trudnicama!!!
Tužnicama....... :Taps: 
Poslužujem i jednu  :Coffee:  baš mi se danas pije.
Danas mi je 6tt i imam grčeve,leđa me bole,jajnici i nekako se bol proteže u desnu nogu,ima koja trudnica da je imala isti problem i da je bilo sve ok? Užasno me strah,UZV u petak,do tada ću skrenuti... :scared:  :drama:

----------


## dreamgirl

*Stena* ne brini, sigurna sam da je sve u redu. Moji jedini simptomi bili su identicni dolasku menge, svako malo bi zavirila u gace od straha.
Bilo mi je cudno da po nicemu ne mogu prepoznati da sam trudna. Brzo ce petak  :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

5+5 tt kuca 1 srce  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Bravo *Jo*, čestitam na  :Heart: 
*Stena* ništa ne brigaj, upravo onako kako ti je napisala *dreamgirl*, sve ti je to normalno, i bolovi i probadanja, meni je i sada ponekad osjećaj ko pred mengu, a danas sam punih 12 tt. Sretno u petak  :Wink: 
*jan@* čestitam na pozitivnoj beti!
*Arlena* sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*stena* ova bol koja se pruza u nogu je mozda ishijalgija, meni se dogadja nakon punkcije zbog lezanja, a i inace cesto jer puno sjedim na poslu.
ostali bolovi su normalni za ranu trudnocu...
cesto virnem u tvoj potpis, ti mi dajes nadu  :Heart: 
*jo1974* cestitam!

----------


## beti79

Danas 5 dan poslije transfera do danas problemi kod mokrenja kao upala mjehura, vjerujem da je došlo do hipera, inače prvi ivf od 13 jajnih stanica 1 se oplodila i vraćena 2 dan sada više nikakvih bolova nema samo malo bolne grudi i čekam da dani prođu do bete.

----------


## sara10

Čestitam svim novim trudnicama od srca i neka sve bude mirno do kraja!

Da ja prijavim svoj rezultat ovog postupka. Na punkciji sam dobila 6 js-a i sve su se oplodile, dobili smo 6 embrija, to nam je najbolji rezultat dosad.  Vraćena su mi tri embrija danas, a tri su zamrznuta. Jako sam iznenađena što su sve oplođene, računala sam ako ih bude 3, max 4 bit ću zadovoljna. I svi su osmostanični, dr. kaže odlični. Rađena je neka posebna metoda odabira najboljih embrija (embrio gym, tako nekako) zbog neuspjelih postupaka dosad. Inače, ovo mi je sedmi transfer. Pa sad šta bude, slijedi čekanje...

----------


## bubekica

*sara10* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
znaci ovo troje su gimnasticirali vec u petrijevki?  :Laughing:

----------


## sara10

> *sara10* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> znaci ovo troje su gimnasticirali vec u petrijevki?


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  bubekica, pripremali su se za maraton od devet mjeseci (nadam se), barem jedan....

----------


## Krtica

Čestitam svima na lijepim betama!!!! Čekalicama držim figonjeeeeeeee i nek nam za 2 tjedna jave svoje debele bete.  :Smile:

----------


## mima32

Pozdrav svim curkama. 
Mi smo jucer s 12+4 bili na ranom kombiniranom probiru. 
Vidili smo nasu malu bebicu na 4D UZV. Mahala je rukicama  :Heart:  u jednom trenutku kao da je dudala palac. Jos sam u oblacima. Svima zelim sto prije da postanete trudne.  :Heart:

----------


## TinaH

Evo i mene sa inseminacije, sve je dobro proslo sad cekamo 27.5 i nadamo se  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Sara baš sam mislila na tebe ovih dana al nikako ti se javit da vidim u kakvim si planovima i sad čitam da si imala transfer,od sveg srca ti želim da bude dobitan mislim da je i vrijeme!!!!!!!!!!!!!SRETNO!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mury

Sara10,TinaH i ostale betocekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike bete!!!!
Mima32  :Heart:

----------


## sretna 1506

> Čestitam svim novim trudnicama od srca i neka sve bude mirno do kraja!
> 
> Da ja prijavim svoj rezultat ovog postupka. Na punkciji sam dobila 6 js-a i sve su se oplodile, dobili smo 6 embrija, to nam je najbolji rezultat dosad.  Vraćena su mi tri embrija danas, a tri su zamrznuta. Jako sam iznenađena što su sve oplođene, računala sam ako ih bude 3, max 4 bit ću zadovoljna. I svi su osmostanični, dr. kaže odlični. Rađena je neka posebna metoda odabira najboljih embrija (embrio gym, tako nekako) zbog neuspjelih postupaka dosad. Inače, ovo mi je sedmi transfer. Pa sad šta bude, slijedi čekanje...


Neka bude sretno i uspješno.
I usput čestitam svim novim trudnicama,pogotovo Mury,puno puta sam zaplakala nad njenim potpisom i tugom koju je prolazila......uglavnom sretno svima koliko vas ima.

----------


## sara10

> Sara baš sam mislila na tebe ovih dana al nikako ti se javit da vidim u kakvim si planovima i sad čitam da si imala transfer,od sveg srca ti želim da bude dobitan mislim da je i vrijeme!!!!!!!!!!!!!SRETNO!!!!!!!!!!!


Hvala Željkice, je,je kod našeg dr-a, rekao je da ne zna šta će sa mnom više ako ne ostanem T, da je poduzeo sve,  da minjam muža  :Laughing:  
Mury i Sretna hvala na željama.

----------


## Frćka

*Sara10* bravo za transfer, vauuu!  :Very Happy: 
Od  :Heart:  želim uspjeh!!! Za dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## M@tt

Evo samo da javim da smo bili na kombiniranom i da je sve ok. Veliki smo 7,5 cm i imamo rukice i nogice i nosek mali i tak... Baš je fora vidjeti to sve. 

Sretno svima

----------


## njanja1

Sara wau super,mislim na tebe i drzim fige  :Smile:  da je to taj postupak  :Heart:

----------


## ARIANM

Sara10~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Cure jel za vađenje kg i rh faktora treba biti na tašte? Otišla bi sad,al umjetnost mi je izdržat na tašte jer ujutro čim otvaram oči jedem jer mi je inače zlo užas...

----------


## bugaboo

> Sara10~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Cure jel za vađenje kg i rh faktora treba biti na tašte? Otišla bi sad,al umjetnost mi je izdržat na tašte jer ujutro čim otvaram oči jedem jer mi je inače zlo užas...


Ne trebas biti nataste.
Btw suosjecam za mucnine, kod mene su cjelodnevne :Wink:

----------


## ARIANM

Bugaboo i kod mene,zadnjih dana malo lakše,ujutro jedem pa se malo smiri,za sat-dva već počne muka,pa se od ručka malo smiri,al se brzo vrati i onda tako cijeli dan.Dolazi nenajavljeno...jučer u trenu muka,a što mi je najgore ne mogu povraćat, želudac mi se diže,snažan refleks na povraćanje ali ništa ne izlazi. I to me zgrči tako jako da me želudac zaboli..

----------


## bugaboo

Bas tako kako si opisala, ne smijem biti gladna jer je onda gore pa samo trpam (i to kruh, peciva i sl., nista drugo ne pase). 
Valjda ce proci s prvim tromjesecjem....

Svim cekalicama zelim sto prije te "slatke" muke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## ARIANM

Ajme bogaboo točno to i kod mene,čim osjetim glad...i jedino što paše kruh i peciva...bit ću ko trokrilni ormar za čas  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

> Hvala Željkice, je,je kod našeg dr-a, rekao je da ne zna šta će sa mnom više ako ne ostanem T, da je poduzeo sve,  da minjam muža  
> Mury i Sretna hvala na željama.


he he to je i meni reka zadnji put koji je bio dobitan!

----------


## Mury

*M@**tt*, super za kombinirani i veliku bebicu  :Smile: 
Pridružujem se klubu trudnica sa cjelodnevnim mučninama, jučer bila i dva riganja a tek sam danas 5+3...aaa bit će veselo  :Smile: , ali ja sva sretna i blažena zbog ovoih mučnina, i samo Bogu zahvaljujem što mi je tako rano posalo mučnine kako bih bila mirnija  :Smile: 
Šaljem svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se čim prije pridružite klubu rigalica  :Wink:

----------


## frodo

cure moje drage,da se i ovdje malo javim
toliko sam sretna zbog svih vas,ali moram priznati da su mi kod tebe Mury oci pune suza bile...
i izdrzite mucnine,meni je konstantno bilo mucno od 9 dnt i onaj stalni grozan okus u ustima, bili mi je slabo i kad sam bila gladna i kad sam bila sita, jedno mi je bilo dobro dok sam zvakala nesto, i to si mi isto najvise pasala slana peciva,mislila da cu biti ko tenk
ali prosli tjedan kad sam napunila 12 tjedana jednostavno je odjednom prestalo,sad dolazi samo u naletima, ali ni priblizno kao ono prvih tjedana
pomagali jedino mentol bomboni i ljute zvake
ali dok mi je bilo mucno bila sam sigurna da je s bebicom sve ok
sad,kad sam usla u 2.tromjesecje dobila sam kontrakcije maternice i zasad strogo mirujem
zakljucak-trudnoca je stvrano drugo stanje, ali dok je s bebom sve u redu nista neka vam ne bude tesko...
sretno svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## funky

Stena,i ja sam imala probadanja kroz lijevu nogu na pocetku trudnoce,dr kaze da je to normalno zbog sirenja maternice koja pritisce zilu u nozi!
I ja sam imala cjelodnevne mucnine bez povracanja,a sada sa 9+5 tt imam manje mucnine,ali zato povracam, i to po noci....
svim cekalicama zelim ovakve muke sto prije!

----------


## Stena

Aaaaa M@tt baš lijepo za bebicu,rukice,nogice....
Sara10 da je TO-TO!!!!!!!!!!

Pridružujem se klubu "rigalica"

----------


## mima32

Cure ma super je imat mucnine. Ja sam bez ikakvih simptoma. Cike malo osjetljive. I cekanje izmedju dva pregleda 6 tjedana a s obzirom da sam bez ikakvih simptoma brinula sam se jel sve ok. Kolko god da je super biti bez tegoba mislim da je na neki nacin super imat ih jer je to vecinom znak da je sve u najboljem redu i znate da je beba tu i dobro

----------


## aprilili

Cure evo da i ja prijavim da imam cijelodnevne mucnine i minimalno jedno riganje pred spavanje . I ako je jedno dobro sam prosla. Kod mene je problem sto ni krusno me vise ne spasava. Jednostavno mi je od svega kiselo u ustima. Malo mi pomoge tic tac pepermint.Ja sam zedna po cijele dane al tekucina mi sva smeta od cajeva i sokica mi ta kiselina tek podivlja tako da pijem doslovno gutljaj po gutljaj vodice.

----------


## Varnica

> Cure evo da i ja prijavim da imam cijelodnevne mucnine i minimalno jedno riganje pred spavanje . I ako je jedno dobro sam prosla. Kod mene je problem sto ni krusno me vise ne spasava. Jednostavno mi je od svega kiselo u ustima. Malo mi pomoge tic tac pepermint.Ja sam zedna po cijele dane al tekucina mi sva smeta od cajeva i sokica mi ta kiselina tek podivlja tako da pijem doslovno gutljaj po gutljaj vodice.


Probaj s bademima, po par komada. Meni je pomoglo.
Sretno  :Smile: 

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## aprilili

Hvala *Vrnica* idem odma do ducana  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Samo vi povraćajte i imajte mučnine i neka vas bude šta više sa tim problemima! meni je pomogla panceta  :Smile:

----------


## Ajvi

Jooooj, i ja bi rado rigala...

----------


## frodo

> Cure evo da i ja prijavim da imam cijelodnevne mucnine i minimalno jedno riganje pred spavanje . I ako je jedno dobro sam prosla. Kod mene je problem sto ni krusno me vise ne spasava. Jednostavno mi je od svega kiselo u ustima. Malo mi pomoge tic tac pepermint.Ja sam zedna po cijele dane al tekucina mi sva smeta od cajeva i sokica mi ta kiselina tek podivlja tako da pijem doslovno gutljaj po gutljaj vodice.


aprilili,jesi probala koji gutljaj cole?
mene je koji gutljaj znao spasiti
ali bas original coca-cola,ne ove druge

----------


## Stena

Držim fige *Ajvi* da za 14 dana uđeš u klub "rigalica"  :Grin:

----------


## bubekica

> Danas 5 dan poslije transfera do danas problemi kod mokrenja kao upala mjehura, vjerujem da je došlo do hipera, inače prvi ivf od 13 jajnih stanica 1 se oplodila i vraćena 2 dan sada više nikakvih bolova nema samo malo bolne grudi i čekam da dani prođu do bete.


dobrodosla!
u kojoj si klinici?

----------


## bubekica

*VELJAČA 2014. (11)* 
splicanka30, KBC Split, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
Geja, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu
boogie woogie, Betaplus, FET
Shadow, PFC, IVF 
saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
sanjam
mare77 gemini
mima32, spontana trudnoća
M@tt, spontana trudnoća
mari80, VV, 1.IVF

*OŽUJAK 2014. (9)* 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
nada0007, VV, 1.IVF gemini
funky, Cito, IVF (nakon2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
bila_boja
bubaba, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET)

*TRAVANJ 2014. (12)*
Noemi, VV, 1.IVF
bugaboo, VV, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu
Mjesto pod suncem, VV, 1.IVF
smarija, Slo, IVF
jo1974, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
aprilili, Poliklinika Škvorc, 1. IVF/ICSI
pea, spontana trudnoća
Aliki, SD, 1.IVF
Mury, spontana trudnoća
jan@, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Kirona, Poliklinika Škvorc, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), trudilica za drugu bebu

*BETOČEKALICE*
ninanina35, VV, 1. AIH
Vaki, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
HelloKitty, BiH, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 23.05.
TinaH, VV, 1.AIH 27.05.
Ajvi, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 28.05.
sara10, Cito, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)
beti79, IVF

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~*

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF)

*AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~*
nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, FET (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)

*ON-GO 5/2014 ~~~~~~~~~~* 
Anci272, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Frćka, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 4xIVF); 
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); Iva28, 1. IVF/ICSI;  
Ledamo, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 11xIVF); philipa, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF); 
Strašna, VV, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 6xIVF, 2xFET); NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); 
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);  

*06/2014:*  Šiškica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), trudilica za drugu bebu; bernica, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); Ninchi_Zg, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); Maybebaby, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF); arlena, VV, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET);
*07/2014:*  žužy, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xAIH, 1xFET); Sadie, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); tulipan83, VV, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu; s_iva, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon xxIVF) 

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
aboni76, ajma, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Angely4you, Angus, antesa, Bananka, barkica, Bea, biska, BlueI, bmaric, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, Cannisa, carrie2812, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, ,Dalmašica, Darkica, dazler, dea84, Deamar,  dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, florjan, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo, giga, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivica_k , izluđena,  ivka, jadro, JelTom, kameleon, kata.klik, kika222, kiki30, kikolina, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija,  kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Krtica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, Leva, libertas8,  lion heart, lora82, lulu79,  luna2, ljube, ljubi, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica , mala11111,  mala28, Mala Maja, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marincezg, Marnie, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, meki, mg1975, milivoj73, mimadz , miny, mirelis, Missixty, mona22, mostarka86, Mury, my_heart, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina977, nirvana, Noemi, nova21, njanja1, osijek, PapigaCapo, paty, PetraP, Pika80, PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Sadie, Samanta, sami_os, Sandra1971, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sissy75, skandy, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna 1506 , *sunisshining*,  špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu   :Heart:

----------


## jan@

13 dnt beta 1313.9!
Svima želim puuno sreće i ogromne bete!

----------


## Mury

Jan@, odlicna beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

*Jan@* super, odlično!
Čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Jana super beta, cestitam!!!

----------


## mima32

Super beta  :Very Happy: 
Cestitam!

----------


## ivancica_1982

Bok svima...evo prvi put sam se ukljucila u neki forum i sa velikom znatizeljom ga citam...na AIH sam isla 02.05. i trebam ici betu vaditi u petak...idem na sv.duh...jel netko zna jel nalaz gotov isti dan ili? 

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

Jana super beta, cestitam!!!

----------


## jan@

Hvala cure!Neka svima bude velika velika  :Smile:

----------


## Mala28

:Bye: 
bila sam danas na vv, ništa od aiha, imam cistu od 4 cm na lijevom jajniku  :Crying or Very sad: 
sljedeći mjesec opet na 3 dc, nadam se da e puknuti  :Mad:

----------


## Vaki

Pridružujem se čestitkama!
Ajvi i ostale cure - sretno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aliki

Čestitke veeeelikim betama i našim "kombiniranima",  Mimi i M@ttu  :Very Happy:

----------


## arlena

> I to zamrzavanje dva dvodnevna; meni to smrdi da su ih brže-bolje zaledili dok ih još ima, da se ne bi desilo da arlena fakat ne ostane u hiperu a bez transfera.
> Srećom, svjedočili smo i trudnoćama iz dvodnevnih embrija tako da šanse još uvijek ima, ali da je ovo sfušan postupak uopće nema dvojbe!


Prvo da cestitam curama s pozitivnim betama- jeee sad do kraja skolski!! 
Ajvi,tebi posebno vibram za veliku betu ~~~~~ a i svim betocekalicama nek im se sto prije ostvari san o majcinstvu.

A ja cu za sebe potpisati argente,u potpunosti se slazem. Sad sve nade polazem u moja mala dva dvodnevna embrija  :Smile:  
Bubi,inez hvala vam na prijedlogu ali ne mogu ja to.*Meni se to cini kao ona stara -s rogatima se bost- ili tako nekako

----------


## funky

Jan@, cestitke!!!
Arlena, da uspiju male mrvice na tvoju radost i  za dispet cilom ocajnom sistemu zdravstva~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aprilili

Nisam, probacu i to. ..juce sam probala s bademima i nije pomoglo. Sinoc me je bas iscjedilo, danas se vucem ko krpa.




> aprilili,jesi probala koji gutljaj cole?
> mene je koji gutljaj znao spasiti
> ali bas original coca-cola,ne ove druge

----------


## malena0808

> Čestitam svim novim trudnicama od srca i neka sve bude mirno do kraja!
> 
> Da ja prijavim svoj rezultat ovog postupka. Na punkciji sam dobila 6 js-a i sve su se oplodile, dobili smo 6 embrija, to nam je najbolji rezultat dosad.  Vraćena su mi tri embrija danas, a tri su zamrznuta. Jako sam iznenađena što su sve oplođene, računala sam ako ih bude 3, max 4 bit ću zadovoljna. I svi su osmostanični, dr. kaže odlični. Rađena je neka posebna metoda odabira najboljih embrija (embrio gym, tako nekako) zbog neuspjelih postupaka dosad. Inače, ovo mi je sedmi transfer. Pa sad šta bude, slijedi čekanje...


Draga sara zelin ti puno srece u ovom postupku,, da nam uskoroo javis veeelikuuuu betu i docekas svoj smotuljak srece!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ajvi

arlena,  :Kiss:   i nadam se i  :fige:   :fige:   da će se tvoja dva mala borca izboriti za svoje mjesto pod suncem.
Vaki, sve ostale betočekalice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A i svima ostalima još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geronimo

Svim pozitivnim betama čestitam i želim štu ugodniju trudnoću...malo sam manje na forumu u zadnje vrijeme pa i ne popratim sve iako vidim da vas ima  :Smile: 
Ja dobila mengu jučer i sad dva ciklusa odmor pa počinje stimulacija. Čujemo se u 7 mjesecu  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

> Draga sara zelin ti puno srece u ovom postupku,, da nam uskoroo javis veeelikuuuu betu i docekas svoj smotuljak srece!!!


Hvala ti malena puno, kako si ti? Vidim u 21 tt, već, kako to brzo prolazi...

----------


## Kadauna

Arlena, napisah ti na VV temi, šteta što ovako razmišljaš, nema gore na Vuku rogatih (ili ima??), ne znam čega se bojiš a dok god mi šutimo i trpimo što se sve događa na Vuku ili u Petrovoj ili u Splitu ili u Osijeku, do tada se stvari NEĆE niti mijenjati jer oni (tobože rogati) misle da je sve ok, da tako treba biti li misle da smo vazda zadovoljne s takvim tretmanom. 

*Baš sam pitala cure i bubekicu, jel se meni čini ili je stvarno jako malo cura u postupku trenutno?? i ako je to istina, zašto? jel vas doktori odbijaju? što se zbiva? sve se bojim i mršavog svibnja i lipnja (*

----------


## bubekica

Mrsavi svibanj i lipanj, a tek onda slijede mrsavi mjeseci kad su godisnji...

----------


## sara10

Ja bih se nadovezala *Kadauna* na tvoj post i rekla svoje friško iskustvo što se tiče postupaka u drž. bolnicama. Ja sam svoj predzadnji postupak (što se vidi iz potpisa) odradila u KBC Firule u Splitu, bio neuspješan i mislila sam još jedan postupak tu odradit do ljeta, međutim moj dr. koji me vodi na Firule je rekao da ide na GO (kad sam krajem travnja išla kod njega na konzultacije) do polovine svibnja (što se taman poklapalo sa mojim ciklusom), u 6. mjes. ide na neki kongres, pa onda godišnji odmori, tako da ne bih mogla prije kraja ljeta, a to je mm i meni bilo dugo za čekat. I mi smo onda privatno u Cita otišli (gdje smo i dosad bili) i odradili još jedan postupak tamo, koji je razultirao time da imamo i smrzliće.

----------


## malena0808

> Hvala ti malena puno, kako si ti? Vidim u 21 tt, već, kako to brzo prolazi...


Super, fala ti na pitanju  :Smile:  al do 17 tt su me mucile grozne mucnine al najbitnije da je s bebon sve ok a ostalo se lako izdrzi.
Spol jos ne znamo, dr.B zadnji put nije moga vidit jer je beba bila u nezgodnom polozaju, al zato sutra iden u Cita na 4d!  :Smile:

----------


## Ajvi

> Bok svima...evo prvi put sam se ukljucila u neki forum i sa velikom znatizeljom ga citam...na AIH sam isla 02.05. i trebam ici betu vaditi u petak...idem na sv.duh...jel netko zna jel nalaz gotov isti dan ili?


Dobrodošla na forum i  :fige:  da te dočeka lijepa beta. Nisam sigurna za SD, ali pretpostavljam da rezultate dobiješ isti dan.


Sve stalno grintamo zbog nuspojava utrića, ali mene sad čudi izostanak istih - u prošlim postupcima nisam smjela dotaknuti boobies, a sad ništa. Ima li to veze s tim što sad nije bilo stimulacije ili zato što sad uzimam i Estrofem ili...?

----------


## Inesz

Na SD beta je gotova isti dan, oko 13 h.

----------


## ivancica_1982

Curke hvala na odgovoru i podrsci...sutra ujutro idem vaditi betu pa cemo vidjeti...nadam se ali opet i ne...ne znam...cudan je to osjecaj-ali ga vi sve ovdje vrlo dobro znate  :Smile: )  vjerujem i nadam se da cete sve ubrzo ovdje pisati svoje velikeeee bete  :Smile: ))

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sadie

> Sve stalno grintamo zbog nuspojava utrića, ali mene sad čudi izostanak istih - u prošlim postupcima nisam smjela dotaknuti boobies, a sad ništa. Ima li to veze s tim što sad nije bilo stimulacije ili zato što sad uzimam i Estrofem ili...?


Ja sam imala dosta nuspojava u prvom, stim. postupku. U drugom, prirodnjaku nisam. Možda je do hormona, a možda slučajno. Početkom lipnja opet krećem u stimulirani pa ću vidjeti kak će mi biti.

----------


## Vaki

Ajvi, sad je drugačije jer se mrvica čvrsto primila!  :Heart:

----------


## Ajvi

Hvala, draga, na lijepim mislima, to je i meni bilo među ili - ili opcijama, ali se ne usudim to izreći da ne zacopram. Istina, stalno me nešto dole bocka i pika pa mužić kaže da se to bebica hvata zubićima i noktićima za mamu. (bljak, koliko deminutiva u jednoj rečenici, nisam baš takva inače, mora da se nešto događa  :Wink:  )
Nadam se da ste ti i tvoje mrvice isto dobro.  :Kiss:

----------


## Noemi

Cure da vam se i ja pridruzim sa cjelodnevnim mucninama koje jedino mogu utažiti pecivom,burekicima,ma samo da je tijesto...uskoro kad mi gaće budu male čudom cu se čuditi od čega sad to hahahah
Ajvi sad ce i tvoja Beta i od srca ti zelim ogromnuuuu!!
Mi smo danas napunili 7tjedana i hrabro guramo dalje. 
Muče me vrtoglavice uz mucnine,a to je moguće i od tlaka kako mi kaze moja bugaboo,draga i tebi pusa!
ostalim cekalicama i trudnicama i svima pozdrav!!

----------


## Zeljka33

Pozdrav svima i puno pozitivnih vibri za sve cekalice !
Novopečenom trudnicama želim mirnu i veselu trudnoću !

Noemi, potpuno te razumijem i meni je isto tako...no počela mi se smirivati mučnina i vrtoglavica zadnjih par dana cca izmedju 9 i 10 tt

----------


## linalena

dobro jutro čekalice, trudilice, nestrpljivice, mamice i jedna fina fina  :Coffee: 
i naravno puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Noemi

Jutro cure!!
Zaboravih reci da kavu ne mogu ni pomirisati vec dobra 2tjedna  :Sad:

----------


## Vaki

Linalena- avatar ti je prekrasan!  :Zaljubljen: 
Noemi - pa nije to ni tako loše, osim ako zbog toga imaš glavobolje...

----------


## sretna 1506

> Arlena, napisah ti na VV temi, šteta što ovako razmišljaš, nema gore na Vuku rogatih (ili ima??), ne znam čega se bojiš a dok god mi šutimo i trpimo što se sve događa na Vuku ili u Petrovoj ili u Splitu ili u Osijeku, do tada se stvari NEĆE niti mijenjati jer oni (tobože rogati) misle da je sve ok, da tako treba biti li misle da smo vazda zadovoljne s takvim tretmanom. 
> 
> *Baš sam pitala cure i bubekicu, jel se meni čini ili je stvarno jako malo cura u postupku trenutno?? i ako je to istina, zašto? jel vas doktori odbijaju? što se zbiva? sve se bojim i mršavog svibnja i lipnja (*


U kbc Split nema  liste čekanja,treba imati SVE uredne nalaze i u principu odmah si u postupku,ja nažalost točno godinu dana nisam bila u postupku jer mi TSH ne valja.

----------


## Stena

Danas bio uzv, imamo malo treptavo  :Heart:  i veliki smo 5mm. Uzv za 10 dana jer D. vidio kao još nešto,ali nije siguran. Ja nisam ništa dalje pitala jer sam bila u suzama i sretna do neba. A dalje dan po dan.

----------


## sara10

*Stena* divno, bravo za  :Heart: 
Tebi su bila vraćena 3 embrija, koliko vidim iz potpisa?

----------


## Stena

*Sara10* da bila su vraćena tri,vidim i tebi,kad vadiš betu?

----------


## Lotta81

> Danas bio uzv, imamo malo treptavo  i veliki smo 5mm. Uzv za 10 dana jer D. vidio kao još nešto,ali nije siguran. Ja nisam ništa dalje pitala jer sam bila u suzama i sretna do neba. A dalje dan po dan.



Stena, divno  :Very Happy: 

Želim ti školsku trudnoću.

----------


## Noemi

Bravo Stena za srce!!!! Mozda na drugom pregledu prokuca i drugo?  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*Stena* čestitam!!!  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

*stena* bravo!

----------


## žužy

> Danas bio uzv, imamo malo treptavo  i veliki smo 5mm. Uzv za 10 dana jer D. vidio kao još nešto,ali nije siguran. Ja nisam ništa dalje pitala jer sam bila u suzama i sretna do neba. A dalje dan po dan.


 :Zaljubljen: 
Nek je sretno i dalje!

----------


## sara10

> *Sara10* da bila su vraćena tri,vidim i tebi,kad vadiš betu?


Danas mi tek 3dnt, betu tek tamo onaj drugi ponediljak.
Neka ti je sa srećom i dalje.

----------


## funky

Stena super~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Stena,bravo za srce i sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Ajvi

Stena, bravo za srčeko!

linalena, krasno je vidjeti kako mali lavić raste i nadam se da ćete se, nakon svega što ste prošli, uskoro maziti kod kuće.

----------


## Stena

Hvala Vam!!!!!
Ima ko da koristi Fragmin?

----------


## Mury

> Hvala Vam!!!!!
> Ima ko da koristi Fragmin?


Imam ja  :Smile:

----------


## ivancica_1982

I eto...14dan nakon AIH-a beta 0,81...dakle nista od trudnoce  :Sad: ((...kaj da nastavim utrice koristiti ili da prestanem? Sta mi vi curke predlazete? Za tjedan dana bi trebala sa nalazom bete na kontrolu na SD a menga vjerojatno nece doci dok ne zavrsim sa utricima.... Stena velike cestitke  :Smile: )

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

----------


## beti79

Pozdrav Bubekica i ostale curke. Evo da odgovorim ja sam na vv i nestrpljivo čekam 24.05. jer tada vadim betu. I dalje nikakvih simptoma ali baš nikakvih. čitam kako cure imaju kojekakva probadanja i bolove, jedino temp. oko 37 ali čujem da je to od utriča.

----------


## mala11111

Aliki imas pun pretinac ne mogu ti poslat pm.

----------


## Vaki

Stena- čestitam!  :Kiss:

----------


## funky

> Hvala Vam!!!!!
> Ima ko da koristi Fragmin?


I ja ..

----------


## jo1974

Stena, bravo za srčeko!
Ija koristim fragmin 5000 jedinica

----------


## Loly

Ivančice s obzirom da je bete negativna, možeš prestati s utricima. Stena čestitam na srceku, ja sam isto fragminka  :Smile:

----------


## Stena

O pa ima nas,ja koristim od 2500 jedinica. Ja sam si zamislila da je to dopuna hrane za bebicu i pik.  :Laughing:  Pikate u stomak ili nogu?

----------


## jan@

Bravo *Stena*! Neka bude školski.
Ostalim curama želim puuuno sreće i naravno strpljenja.

----------


## Mury

> O pa ima nas,ja koristim od 2500 jedinica. Ja sam si zamislila da je to dopuna hrane za bebicu i pik.  Pikate u stomak ili nogu?


Za sad u trbuh, a kad poraste ću preći na noge...ili ruke...

----------


## Ajvi

ivančice, žao mi je i  :fige:  da sljedeći put bude dobitni!

beti79, praćenje simptoma je igra živaca, neki ih nemaju, neki ih imaju, potpuno su različiti. Ako možeš, probaj ne misliti na njih (kažem ja koja svaki dan pipkam, osluškujem, promatram...) jer je na kraju jedino mjerilo toliko čekana beta.  :fige:  da bude ogromna!

----------


## beti79

bok Ajvi ma znam ali eto ovo mi je prvi postupak i ležim doma pa nemam ništa pametnije za radit nego osluškivat svoje tijelo u nadi da ću dobiti pozitivan odgovor. Inače tek što sam napisala jučer da nemam nikakvih simptoma noćas oko ponoći započela prvi put od transfera jaka menstrualna bol i trajalo je do tri sata ujutro inače danas mi je 9 dpt, nisam sigurna bila sam toliko uzbuđena da pitam a i pola toga što je biologica pričala se ne sjećam ali mislim da je embrio bio 4st, treći dan je bio transfer. Danas sam nenaspavana ali to mi daje nadu da se nešto događa. Mislim da ću u Ponedjeljak napraviti testić, jer ko bi dočekao 24.05. nije mi baš jasno zašto su mi rekli tako kasno da vadim betu.

----------


## Inesz

> Danas 5 dan poslije transfera do danas problemi kod mokrenja kao upala mjehura, vjerujem da je došlo do hipera, inače prvi ivf od 13 jajnih stanica 1 se oplodila i vraćena 2 dan sada više nikakvih bolova nema samo malo bolne grudi i čekam da dani prođu do bete.




Beti79,
mislim da si za transfer imala 4-stanični embrij 2. dan što je  puno povoljnije nego da je 4-stanični 3. dan nakon punkcije.

Gdje si bila u postupku? Kako su ti objasnili da od dobivenih 13 jajnih stanica se je samo jedna oplodila?

----------


## funky

I ja se fragminom bockam u stomak za sad...
puno srece u cekanju i velike bete svima~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## beti79

[QUOTE=Inesz;2621466]Beti79,
mislim da si za transfer imala 4-stanični embrij 2. dan što je  puno povoljnije nego da je 4-stanični 3. dan nakon punkcije.

Gdje si bila u postupku? Kako su ti objasnili da od dobivenih 13 jajnih stanica se je samo jedna oplodila?[/QU

Da u pravu si, 4-stanični embrij 2. dan, u postupku sam na vv, a što se tiče jajnih stanica jaaaaako čudno  :Shock: , a i nisam dobila baš neko objašnjenje, nije ni njima baš jasno kao  idiopatski ako sam se dobro izrazila, to je bio ivf , a budući da je tako završilo rekla je biologica da ćemo slijedeći put ići na ICSI.

----------


## Loly

Ja sam danas 12+5 i još se bockam fragminom u stomak

----------


## Vaki

Beti računa dan punkcije kao prvi dan, a ne nulti pa je zato došlo do zabune!  :Wink: 
Da ti beta bude ogromna... :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

Vaki, to sam skužila, ali mi nije jasno kako samo 1 dvodnevni embrij od 13 jajnih stanica.

----------


## xavii

Bok, ispravite me ako ne pisem na dobrom mjestu, nova sam pa se nisam uhodala  :Smile:  Imam problem pa se nadam da bi mi neka od vas mogla olaksati sa svojim iskustvom, ugl ZM je bila 13.4., O je bila 30.4. (pila sam kolmifen i 6 injekcija Menopura), i prekjucer sam dobila nesto sto mi nije ni blizu menstr. tamnotamno smedji iscjedak sa sluznim grudvicama, jako je slabo ugl vidim na toalet papiru. Radila sam jutros 2 testa i -, jucer sam bila kod doktora, nesto se vidi u maternici ali mi ne moze nista potvrditi, samo je rekao da je puno drugacije i gusce od menstr. Ugl na cekanju sam, pa ako je neka imala slicne simptome molila bih za odgovor.. Ispricavam se na dugom postu.. Pozz  :Smile:

----------


## aprilili

Stena sretno dalje~~~~~~

Evo 17.05 i mi smo culi svoje srculence  :Heart: 
Bebica je 6.4 mm.
Nama je taj dan bilo 7 tjedana, po mom racunanju i kako mi je reko dr. R da racunam. 
Ovaj ovdje doktor je izracuno nam da smo 6+4...svejedno to je samo par dana razlike ali me zanima jeste vi nastavile racunati po svome ili ???

----------


## bubekica

*xavii* dobrodosla!
u kojoj si klinici?
kakav je bio postupak, samo ciljani odnosi? jel te doktor poslao vaditi bhcg?

*aprilili* cestitam na srculencu!

----------


## Loly

Aprilil bravo za srculence, nek bude sretno do kraja!
Meni moj dr. računa po zadnjoj mengi (bez obzira što se zna kad je bila punkcija, transfer) pa i ja tako računam. I u prvoj trudnoći mi je tako računao i rodila sa 39+4

----------


## HelloKitty

Cure, ima li koja osim mene i TineH da je bila na AIH
-u ovaj mjesec? Tina, ima li simptoma? 
Meni 23DC, 10DPO i apsolutno niti jednog jedinog simptoma nemam :/ 
Place mi se...

----------


## Vaki

HK- a kakav testić? To što nemaš simptoma ništa ne znači!  :Kiss: 
Kaj to znači polustimulirani, mislim kod računanja postupaka? Dva polustimulirana se vode kao jedan stimulirani ili?

----------


## HelloKitty

Vaki, prosli AIH sam imala
more simptoma, pa valjda zato sad kontam da ovaj put nista bez simptoma. 
A test najranije u srijedu, a volila bi se strpiti do petka kad je 14 dana od AIH-a.

----------


## bubekica

*vaki* polustimulirani se broji kao stimulirani.
*HK* rano je za simptome, sretno!

----------


## cerepaha

Cure, malo ste me zbunile s ovim stimulirani/polustimulirani ciklus. Šta nije da se stimulacije na račun HZZO-a računaju samo kod IVF (4 stimulirana + 2 prirodna)? Kod AIH-a to nije bitno, svejedno imamo pravo na 4 pokušaja. Ili sam ja nekaj pobrkala?

----------


## bubekica

Cerepaha, tako je kako si napisala, 6ivf-a od kojih 2 u prirodnom ciklusu i 4 aih, kakvih god  :Wink:

----------


## TinaH

> Cure, ima li koja osim mene i TineH da je bila na AIH
> -u ovaj mjesec? Tina, ima li simptoma? 
> Meni 23DC, 10DPO i apsolutno niti jednog jedinog simptoma nemam :/ 
> Place mi se...


Meni je danas21dc,proslo je tak 5 dana od inseminacije nemam nikakve simptome a i jos je prerano ha njih..i kod tebe je rano misli pozitivno bebica se sad namjesta strpi se do petka  :Smile: 
ja 27.5 radim test  :Smile:  dani sporo prolaze..hihi

----------


## KLARA31

HelloKitty ja nisam imala nikakve simptome poslije ET,kad sam ostala trudna,nego još mi bilo kao da ću dobit stvari svaki čas...
sretno!

meni danas 10dc,imala punkciju, za 2 dana ET

----------


## xavii

Samo ciljani odnosi, kod privatnika, a sutra imam pregled pa cemo vidjeti jel bila neka cudna menga ili nesto drugo.. samo je najgore ovo iscekivanje grr a pila sam klomifen 5-10dan i 6 ampula menopura.

----------


## M@tt

Cure help! Evo prvi problem. Bila ženica na urinokulturi i pojavila se beštija. Escherichia coli!! 
Jel to može biti opasno sada? Što se tiče antibiotika oni se smiju piti u trudnoći ili kako ide s tim? Možda najbolje neki prirodni lijek?

unaprijed zahvaljujem

----------


## Argente

M@tt, pitaj to na Trudnicama, tamo ćeš naći puno više iskustva s time.
A i sada spadate tamo  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt, pitaj to na Trudnicama, tamo ćeš naći puno više iskustva s time.
> A i sada spadate tamo


aha, hvala. a di točno to?  :Razz:  godinama sam tu na podforumu pa ni ne znam za drugi...

----------


## Boxica

> Cure help! Evo prvi problem. Bila ženica na urinokulturi i pojavila se beštija. Escherichia coli!! 
> Jel to može biti opasno sada? Što se tiče antibiotika oni se smiju piti u trudnoći ili kako ide s tim? Možda najbolje neki prirodni lijek?
> 
> unaprijed zahvaljujem


za početak neka ponovi UK, moja je bila kontaminirana u labosu, pa mi našli i zlatnu bakteriju i esherichiju a od njih niti traga!

ako ju stvarno ima, onda mora na antibiotik, sa esherichiom se nije za igrait

----------


## HelloKitty

11DPO i - :/ 
Ponovit cu u petak. Mozda je rano (bez simptoma sam)... Goreg cekanja od ove dvije sedmice nema :/

----------


## bubekica

*HK* bas si nestrpljiva...  :Love:  zao mi je za minusic, ali moguce je da je jos rano...

----------


## HelloKitty

Znam Bubi, zato cu i ponoviti u petak. 
A nestrpljiva jesam, sta cu? Mislim da u ovim situacijama ne postoji osoba koja bi bila strpljena  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

naravno, ja sam medju gorima sa strpljenjem  :Smile: 
al nemoj tugovati prije reda...

----------


## Kadauna

> M@tt, pitaj to na Trudnicama, tamo ćeš naći puno više iskustva s time.
> A i sada spadate tamo


Argente, nemoj nam otjerati M@tta s ovom pdf-a  :Smile: )

ali se slažem, na trudnicama sigurno imaš bolje informacije, a s E. coli se nije za igrati nikako, zato ponoviti i onda AB

----------


## TinaH

> 11DPO i - :/ 
> Ponovit cu u petak. Mozda je rano (bez simptoma sam)... Goreg cekanja od ove dvije sedmice nema :/


Draga drzim fige da je bilo prerano..ja se opet bojim tog minusa toliko da ranije ni pod razno test nebudem pravila,meni 27.5 14 dana od AIH-a a svejedno cu test radit 28.5 da bude sto kasnije..hehe  :Smile: 
jel ti uzimas utrogestan?

----------


## HelloKitty

Koristim utrice vaginalno 3x1. Cervix mi je visoko i jako mekan i vlazan :/ 
Joj ovo iscekivanje je ko testiranje za ludilo!

----------


## Kadauna

Hello Kitty, možda je rano iako je meni 11dpo test uvijek bio pozitivan ako je bilo trudnoće - ali oni osjetljivi testovi.

----------


## TinaH

> Koristim utrice vaginalno 3x1. Cervix mi je visoko i jako mekan i vlazan :/ 
> Joj ovo iscekivanje je ko testiranje za ludilo!


Tako ih i ja koristim..nikad prije nisam provjeravala cervix sad kako stavljam utrice napipam ga..meni je nisko i onak polutvrd..hahahahah
Ali procitala sam ako dode do zaceca da se malo podize i bude meksi,tak da nemora bit los to kak je kod tebe..  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Evo nas s uzv,kuca snazno srce  :Zaljubljen: , veliki smo 7,2 mm,sto bi odgovaralo 6+5 tt,a po zm smo 6+2.Presretni smo i zelim vam svima cim prije tu srecu ~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## žužy

Prekrasno *Mury*!  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## saan

Mury predivno :Very Happy:

----------


## Ajvi

Mury, čestitke za srčeko!

----------


## Loly

*Mury* divno  :Heart:

----------


## HelloKitty

Mury predivno! Uzivaj!  :Kiss:

----------


## Shadow2

> Cure help! Evo prvi problem. Bila ženica na urinokulturi i pojavila se beštija. Escherichia coli!! 
> Jel to može biti opasno sada? Što se tiče antibiotika oni se smiju piti u trudnoći ili kako ide s tim? Možda najbolje neki prirodni lijek?
> 
> unaprijed zahvaljujem



Nije Matt opasno za bebu nikako...meni je dr ovako rekao,na bebu ne utjece,a mora se ljeciti..da se ne bi desilo nesto gore..npr.upala bubrega..
Tvoja zena je trudna tu negdje sa mnom..ja sam 16 tjedan..i sad sam vec na drugoj turi antibiotika zbog eserihije c.
Postoje antibiotici koje trudnice mogu koristiti..i nek pije sta vise tekucine...brusnice...

----------


## sara10

*Mury* predivno  :Zaljubljen:  Neka tako sve bude školski do kraja!

----------


## njanja1

Mury cestitam na srceku  :Wink: 
Ja sam danas obavila neku mini kiretazu, posto sa sljedecim ciklusom startamo! Ovaj put sa 7 kutijica merionala dnevno! Sad molim cure koje su na polju low responder doktorirale :Wink:  da me prosvjetle valja li ovakva stimulacija za nas ili da trazim promjenu stimulacije?

----------


## Inesz

njanja1
"7 kutijica" merionala dnevno? koliko je to i. j. merionala dnevno

----------


## funky

> Cure help! Evo prvi problem. Bila ženica na urinokulturi i pojavila se beštija. Escherichia coli!! 
> Jel to može biti opasno sada? Što se tiče antibiotika oni se smiju piti u trudnoći ili kako ide s tim? Možda najbolje neki prirodni lijek?
> 
> 
> unaprijed zahvaljujem


evo i ja upravo na antibiotiku zbog e.coli,danas sam 10+4,i meni su rekli da AB ne skodi bebi, a e.coli se mora lijeciti...osim toga, poruci dragoj da ne smije piti uvin caj,brusnicu umjereno, a ja sam sad na internetu nasla vrlo jednostavan lijek kojeg mogu uzimati i trudnice,a lijek je objavila casna sestra iz posusja u bih, pa pogledaj...
I jos mi moja dr kaze dà s obzirom da sam je i prije trudnoce imala e.coli u nekoliko navrata,da je mogu ocekivati u trudnoci puno cesce,te da ima trudnica koje su citavu trudnocu na AB i da s bebama bude svo ok. U nadi da ni tvoja draga ni ja necemo trebati ovakvu terapiju,puno pozdrava !

----------


## M@tt

Hvala svima na odgovorima. Mury prekrasno!!  :Smile:

----------


## mima32

Ja sam imala e.coli u brisevima i uz antibiotik sam koristila d-manozu. Mislim da smije u trudnoci. Odlicna stvar. Rijesila iz prve i nije se vracala. 

Mury super za  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Mury  :Heart:

----------


## funky

Mury cestitke!!!

----------


## Ginger

Mury   :Heart:   draga, presretna sam zbog tebe!

----------


## željkica

*Mury predivno!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## njanja1

Inesz preracunala samn se 6 kutijica po 75 IE,450 IE dnevno? ja se samo bojim da je to slabo jer od 5 dosadasnjih pokusaja samo sam u proslom imala vise od 3 jajne stanice...Fsh mi je opet preko 10,a u veljaci bio 6,sve nesto nemirise na dobro  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Pitala sam te koliko IU jer ampule merionala idu po 75 i 150 IU.

Imaš tema o low responderima, evo jedne:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67687-N...koli-rezultati

Pitaj tamo za mišljenje. Sretno!

----------


## Argente

> aha, hvala. a di točno to?  godinama sam tu na podforumu pa ni ne znam za drugi...


Voila, uživajte ovdje u narednim mjesecima: http://forum.roda.hr/forums/10-Trudno%C4%87a-i-porod
ali naravno da se nadamo da nas nećeš zaboraviti

A za sve mjesece i godine poslije, samo odi na početnu stranicu foruma - http://forum.roda.hr i kako rastete, širite horizonte  :Smile: 

Sretno do kraja, također i Mury i jo1974!

----------


## Argente

> Inesz preracunala samn se 6 kutijica po 75 IE,450 IE dnevno? ja se samo bojim da je to slabo jer od 5 dosadasnjih pokusaja samo sam u proslom imala vise od 3 jajne stanice...Fsh mi je opet preko 10,a u veljaci bio 6,sve nesto nemirise na dobro


6 merionala dnevno, to je junačka stimulacija. Ustvari, nisam nikad ni čula da je netko dobio više...

----------


## red pepper

Isuse,pa gdje je taj zlatni rudnik??

----------


## Argente

> Isuse,pa gdje je taj zlatni rudnik??


LOL, njanja je negdje vani, u Austriji mislim...njanja, to sve ide iz tvog džepa?

----------


## njanja1

Heheheh je zlatni rudnik je u austriji  :Smile: ,i je sve ide iz mog dzepa,al nije merional toliko skup 150€ kutija sa 10 komada,samo sto ja pikam po 14/16 dana pa ce se skupit ljepa sumica!
Inesz hvala

----------


## crvenkapica77

Mury čestitam !! <3
Sretno dalje !

----------


## red pepper

A steta,jer sam se ja vec krenula pakirati da idem tamo gdje se ne dobiva bebipapica nego prava hrana,haha.

----------


## Vaki

Mury, čestitam!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*Vaki*,kak je kod tebe?

----------


## ARIANM

Mury čestitam na srčeku!
Danas bila na kontroli í dr. velí da je sve u redu. Druga gv se jos vidi,ali veli da nema opasnosti od nje vise. CRL 66mm i NN 1,1mm. Danas smo 12+3 i kaze da nam stize dečkić  :Smile:  Nadam se da je sve najgore iza nas  :Wink:  i da mozemo poceti uživati.
Svima saljem puno trudnicke prasine!!

----------


## Vaki

Žužy - u subotu bih trebala "vaditi" betu, ali ću to ipak odraditi u petak... Velika sam kukavica pa ništa od testa, nisam ga uopće kupila! Uh!  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

Velike čestitke novim trudnicama, tužnima veliki zagrljaj i puno snage za novi pokušaj..


Moje uputnice spremne, čekamo mengu pa u pohod na brdo...spremna za FET.... :Cekam:  :scared:

----------


## bubicazubica

Čestitke svim novim pozitivnim beticama!!!!!
svim ostalim čekalicama,koječega...veliki zagrljaj!!!!!!!!!!
ja za dva dana prijavljujem moju prvu folikulometriju...mislim da za sad još uvijek ne spadam tu kod vas,jer nisam ni u kojem postupku...ali eto,samo da se zna da se i ja radujem s vama sa svakim vašim novim uspjehom...i tugujem u onim lošim vijestima...

----------


## Vaki

> Čestitke svim novim pozitivnim beticama!!!!!
> svim ostalim čekalicama,koječega...veliki zagrljaj!!!!!!!!!!
> ja za dva dana prijavljujem moju prvu folikulometriju...mislim da za sad još uvijek ne spadam tu kod vas,jer nisam ni u kojem postupku...ali eto,samo da se zna da se i ja radujem s vama sa svakim vašim novim uspjehom...i tugujem u onim lošim vijestima...


Dobro došla ili kako znamo reči, da nam čim prije odeš na forum trudnica!  :Wink:

----------


## beti79

Pozdrav svima, nisam se dugo javljala ali stalno pratim novosti i nadam se da cu vidjeti samo lijepe. Odbrojavam već duuuuugo dane do bete nisam htjela radit test da se ne razočaram, evo sad još tri dana, ali mislim sutra ići po uputnicu pa možda napravim i u petak mislim da 1 dan prije ništa ne mijenja. Inače do sada sam imala samo 9 dnt bolove kao menstrualne i bolne grudi, a najznačajnije promjene su na bradavicama koje su se povećale i ispupcile kao nikad u pms—u. Danas 13 dnt poćelo smeđarenje i bolovi jaki kao menstrualni , krvi nema bogu hvala, eto uskoro javim kako je sve završilo, svim čekalicama želim visoke bete i zdrave bebice.

----------


## saan

Drage moje! 
Evo da vam se javim: 3.5 u 21:37 na svijet je dosla moja curica 2320 gr i 45 cm. Rodjena je sa31+ 6. Hvala bogu sve je za sada ok. I sutra idemo kuci :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

Sretno *saan* i cestitam... Nek ostane sve u najboljem redu.... Curka je bas pozurila  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*saan*,čestitam na mrvuški! Bome je požurila,al bude ona sad sve nadoknadila,uživajte!  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bubekica

Cestitam na maloj brzici!

----------


## saan

Hvala vam! Bas je htjela van, puknuo vodenjak, dobila trudove sve je islo prirodno i brzo kao da je termin :Smile:   nemoram vam pricati u kojem sam strahu bila!

----------


## crvenkapica77

I ja čestitam !!!
Bome ima lijepu kilažu za 32tj

----------


## Mury

*Saan*, čestitke na malenoj brzci, i neka nam ostane zdrava i vesela!!!

----------


## saan

Crvenkapice je fina kilaza ona je imala mjere za 34,35, cak onu bpi i za 36 +5. Da sam kojim slucajem ostala prirodno trudna oni bi me uvjerili da sam vise trudna! Ali ja imam crno na bijelo :Smile:  ugl. To sto je tako velika nije bilo dobro zbog nezrelih pluca.... Ali eto za sad je sve ok.

----------


## Kadauna

saan, čestitam i sretno za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


svima koje čekaju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

onim rijetkima u postupku - čini mi se da je jako malo žena u postupku trenutno što me iskreno i žalosti - želim puno puno sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
hvala


> Dobro došla ili kako znamo reči, da nam čim prije odeš na forum trudnica!

----------


## Vaki

beti79 -  :fige: 
saan - Prekrasno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

Mury predivno!!!!!! Sretna sam zbog tebe puno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da cijela trudnoća do kraja bude za 5+.

----------


## beti79

Saan čestitam, pozdrav svima. Ja sam danas dobila vješticu, test negativan a betu bum izvadila reda radi, mada je sve jasno. Možda slijedeci put bude više sreće.

----------


## Ajvi

saan, predivno, čestitam, uživaj s malenom! (kako je vrijeme proletilo! kretale smo otprilike u isto vrijeme u prvi postupak, ja imam osjećaj kao da sam još na početku, a ti već sad nunaš bebačicu!  :Heart:  )

Vaki, beti,  :fige:  za betu!

----------


## lberc

saan,čestitam na brzoj curki
baš se požurila,znam da sam ja radila test koji dan iza tebe samo zato kaj si ti imala pozitivan a vraćena dvodnevna mrva ko i tebi
a i velika je curka,moj je danas na 34+1 2240 grama

----------


## saan

Ajvi sjecam se toga da smo bile otprilike zajedno u postupku :Smile:  drzim fige da ti ovaj uspije :Smile: 
Iberc i tvoj je komad bebe, mi bi danas bili 34+4.samo polako do kraja.... Sretno

----------


## Vaki

Ajvi - hvala!!! Uskoro si i ti na redu...  :Heart:

----------


## HelloKitty

Drugi AIH neuspjesan. 14DPO i test negativan.

----------


## crvenkapica77

Saan a nisu vam dali preventivno inekciju za sazrevanje pluća ? Ne daju to kad je sve ok ? 
Pitam ne znam ...

----------


## saan

Crvenkapice meni je bilo sve ok. Na zadnjem pregledu mi radila briseve, kaze zatvoreni ste jedva sam gurnila stapic :Wink:  dobila sam za sazrijevanje pluca kad mi je pukao vodenjak odnosno kad sam dosla u bolnicu!

----------


## funky

Saan super,gustaj sa svojom brzicom,puno srece!
Kitty,ne gubi nadu,bit ce uskoro,sve smo bile na tom mjestu,sve ce bit dobro!
mi smo u balunu,na 10+5 vidili smo svoju bebusku, mice rukicama i nogicam,pliva....isto zelim svim cekalicama!!!

----------


## mala11111

Čestitke svim pozitivnim beticama,čekalica puno sreće i tužnicama velik zagrljaj!
Evo da javim zakazana mi je punkcija za ponedjeljak  :Smile:  (stimulirani postupak)

----------


## Vaki

ß 465! Još ne mogu doći k sebi... Već pola sata pišem poruku. Ruke mi se tresu.

----------


## bubekica

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Bravooooo Vakiiiiii!!!!!!!!

----------


## arlena

> ß 465! Još ne mogu doći k sebi... Već pola sata pišem poruku. Ruke mi se tresu.


Super beta!! Cestitam!!

----------


## bugaboo

Vaki cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ajvi

Braaavoo Vaakiii!!!
 :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Very Happy:   :Klap: 
Prekrasna brojka, čestitam draga!

beti79, HelloKitty,  :Love:

----------


## Argente

Wow, bravo Vaki, čestitam!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Vaki - cestitke!!!!!

Cure, da li je koja imala problema s nezadovoljavajucom strukturom endometrija?

I koji razlog je utvrđen?

Meni je po drugi put iz tog razloga odgođen FET i jako me zanima...

Thanks!

----------


## ninanina35

Vaki čestitam od srcaaaa!!! Prekrasno!! Kitty idemo dalje!! Ja bi trebala sutra napravit test al sve mi se čini da ni do njega neću ni doći...gadan pms...al nema veze to je meni tek prvi aih...hmm..nadam se i zadnji jer sam neprohodna i nadam se da neću morat čekat jesen za sljedeći put..

----------


## žužy

> ß 465! Još ne mogu doći k sebi... Već pola sata pišem poruku. Ruke mi se tresu.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
To koka,čestitam!!

----------


## Ajvi

Anka, meni kad sam prvi put trebala krenuti u postupak endometrij nije odgovarao fazi ciklusa - na 3dc je bio trolinijski, a takav je inače u doba ovulacije. Doktor, koji zna da radim u školi je to objasnio ovako: "O, vas su djeca jako nasekirala!"
Nakon mjesec dana i kure duphastona bio je bolji, ali još ne dovoljno za postupak. Onda su krenuli godišnji pa sam preko ljeta pila 2 mjeseca kontracepciju i nakon toga sve je bilo ok.

----------


## bubekica

Anka, moj je kakti na uzv ok, ali kad su usli kamerom nije bio primjeren fazi ciklusa, doduse ja ni nemam ciklus. Mozda ti se jednostavno ne oljusti dobro? M su ti slabe? Mozda nema dovoljnog porasta/pada progesterona... Da probas jedan ciklus s kontracepcijom?

----------


## Mury

Vaki,cestitke  :Very Happy: !!!!
Kitty,grlim!!!

----------


## Noemi

Saan , draga moja  :Kiss:  
Sve znas ,znas koliko sam sretna zbog tebe i misice naše male  :Kiss:  Sad se kod kuce nastavite maziti i paziti .... ljubim vas!!

----------


## Noemi

Vaki bravo!!!! Beta je divna!!!!
Hello Kitty zao mi je...
Ajvi za sutra  :Kiss:

----------


## gigii

Svima veeeliki pozdrav! 
Saan od srca čestitam! Veselim se sretnim vijestima kao da su moje!!!!
Hello Kitty ne znam se još, ali žao mi je...i spadam među one koji se još par dana nadaju. Nemam pojma....ako menga nije stigla možda još ima nade. U KBC mi kažu da betu treba raditi 35 dan jer da prvih dana zna biti niska i pokazati kao da nije trudnoća.  :Smile:  Ili da ti ne budim nadu?

Malo po malo evo mene na odbrojavanju. Nekako mi je trebalo nekoliko godina koliko pohodimo KBC da dodđem na forum. Inače ne idem po forumima, čovječe sad gledam da sam stvarno retro po tom pitanju! Tko bi rekao za mene da sam traditional girl!  :Wink:   :Smile: 

Meni inseminacija bila 11.5. ...čekam grrr čekanjeeee... samo neka je sretno, onda je to veselo čekanje!!!!

Svima mah mah  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vaki

Hvala vam cure na podršci! Ljubim vas sve...

----------


## bubekica

*anka* ocito je ipak trebalo napraviti kiretazu u sklopu histeroskopije.
zao mi je sto te stalno odgadjaju...

*ajvi* sutra piskis?

----------


## bubicazubica

Vaki-cestitke!!!!!!!
HK-ne daj se...glavu gore!
Obavila 1folik.u pon.druga...

----------


## Ajvi

> *ajvi* sutra piskis?


Da, gleda me tu gravignost s police i obećava brda i doline...

----------


## ninanina35

Ajvi držim fige!! Ja sam si već složila budilicu u 7  :Wink:  kako su se vuklaaa ova dva tjednaaa..al eto došla je i ta subota! svima sretno!!

----------


## bubekica

Ajvi cekam te.....  :Cekam: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ajvi

Hvala, draga   :Kiss: 
Ali morat ćemo čekati neki drugi put, opet ništa   :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Kvragu  :Sad:

----------


## ninanina35

Eto i kod mene test negativan...idemo dalje!! Drage moje..ja cu sad morat pauzirat ili ne? Kak to ide na VV?

----------


## bubekica

Zao mi je...
Ti si bila na inseminaciji? Pauza je uvijek bar jedan ciklus, vjerojatno ces morati pricekati kraj ljeta kad se vrate s GO  :Sad:

----------


## Ajvi

ninanina, žao mi je. Znam da nisi puno očekivala od ove inseminacije, ali svejedno nije lako dok čekaš da se pojavi ta glupa druga crtica koja nikako da se pojavi...

----------


## HelloKitty

Zao mi je cure... I ja sam s minusom ovaj put. 
Ali docekat cemo i onu drugu crticu. Sigurno. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## funky

Vakiiiiitooooocuroooooo!!!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

uf - otvaram i nadala sam se bar jednom ili dva poz testa. 


Cure - glavu gore!

Samo bih napomenula još jednom - vjerojatno i znate same - da je uspješnost AIH / inseminacije ispod 10%, rekla bih 6-8% (dakle možda tek svaka 13. ili 14. ovdje) tako da  je daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaleeeeeeeeeeeekoooooooooooooo veća vjerojatnost negativnom testu nego pozitivnom nakon AIH. Ipak su šanse s vantjelesne oplodnje u stimuliranom ciklusu, makar i ovako mršavom kao kod nas u HR trenutno u državnoj bolnici nas oko 20%, dakle ipak bar svaka 5. od nas.

Da su nam stimulacije bolje - da su onakve kakve bi trebale biti adekvatne i individualizirane dijagnozama, godinama žene, etc. uspješnost bi bila čak iznad i 30 i možda 35% za pojedine skupine.

----------


## Vaki

Drage moje, baš mi je žao zbog negativnih testova! Mene uni ubiju, zato ih ne radim već godinu dana...  :Kiss:

----------


## ninanina35

Da..inseminacija..eto nazvala sam doktora..u 7.om mj.moram doci gore treci dan ciklusa na dogovor za dalje al i ja si mislim da do jeseni nista..dok r rijesimo biljeznika taman su godisnji..al nema veze..moram bit strpljiva ...ako sam cekala tak dugo budem i jos ovo malo..

----------


## kameleon

čestitam saan  :Smile:  uživajte!!!
vaki  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!
ajvi, hello kitty,ninanina,beti  :Love:  držite se cure!!
mala sretno na punkciji, koliko imaš folikula?
gigii i ostale betočekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
meni imunološki nalazi  nisu baš dobri, a dr kaže samo aspirin, ja ga pitam za heparin, a on kaže, znate, to vam se jako teško dobije...probat ćemo prvo s aspirinom...a ja nemam vremena za isprobavanje, kupit ću ga sama, kažem, ako ne dobijem od bolnice, samo ne želim da mi uskratite tu mogućnost ako već imam indikacije!!! Nije baš bio oduševljen...kaže strpite se, polako... Mislim da ću trebati drugo mišljenje..Šta da radim? :gaah:

----------


## Kadauna

kameleon, gdje se ti liječiš?

istina je da je teško dobiti fragmin ili heparin ili fraxiparin na teret HZZO-a a i razilaze se mišljenja vezana za indikacije. 

Ovisno o tome što ti je od nalaza, napiši pa će ti se već cure javiti.

----------


## Ajvi

> Drage moje, baš mi je žao zbog negativnih testova! Mene uni ubiju, zato ih ne radim već godinu dana...


A gle, nije mi test kriv što nisam trudna, a rađe dođem pripremljena po onaj papir s
mizernom brojčicom na njemu.
Ti u ponedjeljak ponavljaš betu? Želim ti još jednu ludu brojku i svu sreću do kraja!   :Kiss:

----------


## Vaki

Da, Ajvi! Samo sto mi ginekolog nije dao još jednu uputnicu jer se to "kao" ne smije unaprijed, a u pon. radi popodne pa ću žicat da me prime ovako pa im naknodno donesem uputnicu.

----------


## cerepaha

Jutros odrađena inseminacija. Sad slijedi trotjedno čekanje i grickanje noktiju.

----------


## HelloKitty

Drzim fige, cerepaha! 
A sto trotjedno cekanje?

----------


## cerepaha

*HelloKitty*, hvala! Ma sutra počinjem s utrićima, a od njih mi uvijek kasni 5 dana. Znači dobijem tamo negdje 19 dpo. Pa si ja da mi bude lakše stavim granicu od 3 tjedna. Možda izvadim betu malo ranije.

----------


## HelloKitty

Ma zasto razmisljas da ces dobiti?!!! Neces!!!! Dobit ces jedino plus na testu i to za dva tjedna!!! I veeeeeeliku betu!!!  :Smile:

----------


## cerepaha

*HelloKitty*,  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*cerepaha* pa ionako betu vadis prije prekidanja utrogestana....

----------


## Inesz

> Jutros odrađena inseminacija. Sad slijedi trotjedno čekanje i grickanje noktiju.


Je li to postupak u Zadru?  :Smile:

----------


## cerepaha

Je, je, u Zadru. Moram pohvaliti bolnicu što rade i vikendom inseminacije i folikulometrije. Dr. je danas došao samo zbog mene.
A što se tiče živciranja i čekanja - 1. tjedan sam super cool, onda jedno 5 dana me hvata nervoza, a negdje oko 12 dpo grizem  :gaah: ! Ali valjda je tako svima nama. Zato mi je lakše razmišljati da moram čekati 3 tjedna.

----------


## amazonka

Inseminacija u Zadru..bolnica? prvi put čujem.Cerepaha to je nešto novo? Od kad?

----------


## Vaki

Gdje nam je sara10?

----------


## cerepaha

Pa nisam sigurna da je to novo ovdje. U općoj bolnici u Zadru na ginekološkom odjelu se rade inseminacije. Ali samo je jedan dr. Ne znam koliko dugo radi baš u Zadru, ali dr. Matas ima desetak godina iskustva s inseminacijama. Primjetila sam da se Zadranke baš i ne uključuju na forum, pa valjda se o AIH-u ZD zato i ne zna i ne piše puno.
Za IVF moramo u Split ili Zagreb - sami biramo gdje ćemo, bolnica nema neki dogovor ni sa jednom klinikom.

----------


## Krtica

Nakon 4 aih-a i jednog ivf-a i 3 godine truda i lh trakica, niskog amh, visokog fsh ugledala sam svoj plusić prvi put u životu. Prirodna trudnoća se dogodila, a trebala sam za mjesec dana u oostupak ivf-a. Želim svima vama koje imate šanse za prirodnu trudnoću da se dogodi. Meni se veliku nadu davale vijesti o spontanim trudnoćama nakon brojnih postupaka. Zato sam vam se i javila u nadi da ću i ja vama povećati nadu u čudesno začeće.

----------


## Vaki

Krtice, prekrasno! Čestitam!

----------


## Ajvi

Došla sam još jednom prije spavanja škicnuti ima li štogod novo na odbrojavanju, i imam što vidjeti!

Krtice, bravo, bravo, čestitam!!!!!!

Nemrem sad naći smajliće, ali hops, hops, hops!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Krtice bravo, cestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cerepaha

Ajme, koje predivne vijesti u ovo tmurno jutro!!! Krtice, čestitam od srca i uživaj u trudnoći!!!

----------


## sanjam

Krtice  :Smile: ))))))) divna divna vijest! Cestitam!

----------


## lora21

*Krtice*, čestitam! To je zaista predivna vijest koja i nama ulijeva nadu da se čudo možda ipak i dogodi. Sada uživaj i sretno ti bilo :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

sara?????????

----------


## ivancica_1982

Bravo krtice...cestitaaam  :Smile: ))

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

----------


## dazler

Krtice predivnooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čestitaaaaaaaaaaaam!!!!!!!!

----------


## ljubilica

*Krtice* predivno!!!! Od srca cestitke

----------


## Mury

*Krtice*, i ovdje čestitke  :Very Happy: !!! Samo polako i sretno do kraja!!!

----------


## bubekica

*Krtica* cestitam!

----------


## red pepper

krtice,svaka čast, nije moglo bolje!!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## saraya

Ajme *Krtice* predivna vijest!!!!! Čestitam ti od srca!!! :Very Happy: 
Virnem tu i tamo...čekalicama sretno :fige: 
fiškim trudnicama čestitam  :Smile: 
tužnicama zagrljaj i samo uporno.... :Love:

----------


## bubicazubica

Krtica-čestitke do neba!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Šiškica

Krtice čestitam!!! predivne vijesti!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kadauna

> Nakon 4 aih-a i jednog ivf-a i 3 godine truda i lh trakica, niskog amh, visokog fsh ugledala sam svoj plusić prvi put u životu. Prirodna trudnoća se dogodila, a trebala sam za mjesec dana u oostupak ivf-a. Želim svima vama koje imate šanse za prirodnu trudnoću da se dogodi. Meni se veliku nadu davale vijesti o spontanim trudnoćama nakon brojnih postupaka. Zato sam vam se i javila u nadi da ću i ja vama povećati nadu u čudesno začeće.


Cestitam od  :Heart:  i sretno za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Loly

*Krtica* čestitke na malom čudu!
*Sara10* čekamo tvoju betu, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu brojčicu!

----------


## Krtica

Hvala žene! Ne gubite nadu! Pijte suplemente,ja imam nizak amh i jako visok fsh i mislim da je taj koktel tableta donio čudo! Čekalice vidimo se ubrzo na drugoj temi, znate kojoj!  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Današnja ß 2345!  :Very Happy:

----------


## klivija

čestitke krtici i svim novim trudnicama  :Very Happy: 
moja mala i nepravilno rastuća beta je na kraju završila kiretažom u 7 tt..imali smo urednu GV, postojala je nada, ali na kraju nije završilo dobro.
svima puno sreće

----------


## gigii

Izgleda da je ova odvratnjaca jutros dosla i to uranila. Mrzim ju. Oprostite zbog negativizma. Danas mi je bas tesko. Njisem se izmedju ljitnje, depre i tuge. Tesko mi je i kad  pomislim na muza,znam da ce i on biti tuzan. U ove 3 god nekako sa se nadala da ce uspjeti. Sad pomalo gubim nadu. 
Kako vi prezivljavate ovave situacije? Smije li se ovdje ovako podijeliti osjecaje?
 Krtice i Vaki cestitam,d ivno!!! kameleon, hvala ti na zeljama.
Tuznicima zajednicko rame za plakanje.
Sretno nam svima.


QUOTE=klivija;2625239]čestitke krtici i svim novim trudnicama  :Very Happy: 
moja mala i nepravilno rastuća beta je na kraju završila kiretažom u 7 tt..imali smo urednu GV, postojala je nada, ali na kraju nije završilo dobro.
svima puno sreće[/QUOTE]

----------


## gigii

Klivija iskreno mi je zao. T_T  Ja razmisljajm da nabavim novce i odem u cesku ili u maribor  :Sad: 




> čestitke krtici i svim novim trudnicama 
> moja mala i nepravilno rastuća beta je na kraju završila kiretažom u 7 tt..imali smo urednu GV, postojala je nada, ali na kraju nije završilo dobro.
> svima puno sreće

----------


## lora21

> Hvala žene! Ne gubite nadu! Pijte suplemente,ja imam nizak amh i jako visok fsh i mislim da je taj koktel tableta donio čudo! Čekalice vidimo se ubrzo na drugoj temi, znate kojoj!


Krtice draga, bi li htjela napisati koje su suplemente koristila, može i na pp ako ne želiš javno, iako vjerujem da bi mnogim curama dobro došla info, ovako iz prve ruke da ne pretražujemo po netu jer ima svašta. :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

*Krtice* čestitam i ovdje od srca! 
*Vaki* bravo...

----------


## kameleon

krtice čestitam!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za još ovakvih lijepih vijesti!!!!!
sara10~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!
gigii  :Love: , jesi radila test,betu? 
klivija  :Love: , drži se!!!
svima ostalima još malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bubekica jeste se odlučili za urologa?
ja tražim nekog dobrog hematologa,ideje??

----------


## bubekica

kameleon, cekamo jos da vidimo koga ce nam prijatelj iskopati.
Nazalost nemam ti ideju za hematologa, buduci mi nije nikad trebalo... Drzim fige da ces naci nekog dobrog.
Mene uhvatila neka losa faza, mozda je do vremena.

----------


## Krtica

Žao mi je cure koje ovaj put niste uhvatile plusić! Glavu gore!! 
Klivija  žao mi je !  :Sad:  
Vaki bravooooo za beturinu! 

Od suplemenata sam pila l arginin 1000mg/dan, koenzim q10 600mg, omega 3 1000 mg, zink+c vitamin iz dm-a, folacin 400mikrograma, solgar, magnezij i d vitamin ( njega pijem vrlo kratko) a sve ove tabletice gutam od veljače.  L arginin sam kupovala sa iherba od twinlaba, 100 kapsula od 500mg. Pila jednu ujutro i jednu navečer. Q10 sam isto uzela s iherba, neke iz SAD-a i isto pila dvije dnevno ujutro i navečer po jednu kapsulu od 300mg.

----------


## sretna 1506

> Žao mi je cure koje ovaj put niste uhvatile plusić! Glavu gore!! 
> Klivija  žao mi je !  
> Vaki bravooooo za beturinu! 
> 
> Od suplemenata sam pila l arginin 1000mg/dan, koenzim q10 600mg, omega 3 1000 mg, zink+c vitamin iz dm-a, folacin 400mikrograma, solgar, magnezij i d vitamin ( njega pijem vrlo kratko) a sve ove tabletice gutam od veljače.  L arginin sam kupovala sa iherba od twinlaba, 100 kapsula od 500mg. Pila jednu ujutro i jednu navečer. Q10 sam isto uzela s iherba, neke iz SAD-a i isto pila dvije dnevno ujutro i navečer po jednu kapsulu od 300mg.


Ne bi se ja baš usudila piti 8 tabl.dnevno,svaka čast.

----------


## sretna 1506

Je li se Klara javila,je li imala transfer ili ??

----------


## mala11111

Evo da se i ja javim danas na punkciji smo dobili 7js. Sutra zovemo  :Smile: )

----------


## Noemi

Krtice , čestitam ti od srca !!!
Urednu i dosadnu školsku kako inace cure žele takvu i ja tebi zelim trudnocu  :Kiss: 

Mi evo guramo lagano danas 8+4tt., sutra nam je drugi pregled i ne mozemo docekati!!!

----------


## Noemi

Bravo mala! Sad da se sve oplode finoooooo!!!

----------


## lora21

Krtice, hvala na info  :Kiss:

----------


## aprilili

Krtice cestitke od srca  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## funky

Cestitke krtice!!!!!!!
klivija,zao mi je,nadam se da ces uskoro svoj san...drzi se!
Gigii, svi smo se tako osjecali, nekad bih najradije da sam mogla nestat,ne toliko radi moje boli,vec radi muza,roditelja i sviju koji me vole. Dugo mi je tribalo da shvatim da je bas tu cila ljepota ljubavi,kad su uz tebe svi ljudi koji te vole...a beba- doci ce,vjeruj i vjeruj u sebe i pokusaj sve sto je u tvojoj moci pa sta bude! Sretno!

----------


## mala11111

Hvala draga Noemi vidjet cemo sutra  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Krtice cestitke od srca  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ajvi

klivija, žao mi je  :Love: 
gigii, također. Sve smo u istom sosu, svima nam je isto. Imaš uspone i padove, manične i depresivne epizode, malo se nadaš pa gubiš nadu, pa se opet nadaš i to je zbog svega kroz što prolazimo sasvim normalno. Dakle, bit će bolje. Pa će onda možda biti lošije. Pa će onda opet biti bolje... Ne gubi nadu.


Vaki, AAAAAAAAA, ludilo!  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Ajvi

Noemi,  :fige:  za pregled!
mala11111,  :fige:  da se sve oplode!

----------


## mima32

Krtice čestitke  :Very Happy: 
Vaki super beta  :Very Happy: 
Ostalim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## mala11111

Ajvi tnx.

----------


## saan

Divnih vijesti ovdje.... Vaki, Krtice bravo stetno do kraja :Very Happy: 
Svim tuznicama zagrljaj

----------


## KLARA31

evo me,čekam  :Smile:  
čitam ja vas redovno  :Smile: 
transfer bio 21.5, 2 četvrostanična

----------


## spodoba

krtice, bravo! drago mi je da si se usudila uzeti 'koktel' i da je upalilo!!  :Very Happy:  ♥♥♥♥♥

----------


## amazonka

Krtice, čestitam i sretno za dalje!!!

----------


## Ajvi

Jedno pitanjce, ako netko zna pa da ne tražim: da li Estrofem odgađa M, tj. mogu li procuriti dok ga uzimam? (ovo su, ako ćemo iskreno, dva pitanja  :Smile:  )

----------


## Inesz

> Hvala žene! Ne gubite nadu! Pijte suplemente,ja imam nizak amh i jako visok fsh i mislim da je taj koktel tableta donio čudo! Čekalice vidimo se ubrzo na drugoj temi, znate kojoj!




Bravo Krtice. Čestitam  :Smile: 

Sad je važno da si trudna, i neka bude dalje dobro sve u narednih 8 mjeseci ~~~~


_________________________________

A suplementi koji donose trudnoću? 

Hm... kad bi barem suplementi donosili trudnoću svi bi bili  sretniji i imali puno više djece.

Ti si  mlada žena, imaš amh od 12, 5 pmol/L (što je relativno nisko za tvoje godine, ali ipak to generalno gledajući ipak nije loša vrijednost), tvoj muž ima uredan spermiogram. Kod vas se je mogla očekivati trudnoća, zapreke trudnoći kod vas nisu bile u ozbiljnim dijagnozama... 

Kad bi barem suplementi donsoili trudnoće kod neplodnih parova....

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

> Anka, moj je kakti na uzv ok, ali kad su usli kamerom nije bio primjeren fazi ciklusa, doduse ja ni nemam ciklus. Mozda ti se jednostavno ne oljusti dobro? M su ti slabe? Mozda nema dovoljnog porasta/pada progesterona... Da probas jedan ciklus s kontracepcijom?


Problem je u tome što mi M uopće nisu slabe - traju 5 dana.... I endometrij mi na dan O i ne bude baš tako tanak - nego se u jednom danu naglo podeblja. Prošli ciklus kad nisam koristila Estrofem podebljao se za 3mm od 14 na 15dc kad mi je bila O.  Uglavnom nije trolinijski - a bio je uvijek do veljače - tanak da ali i trolinijski. Onda se desio neki preokret,... 

Doktor me šalje na pretrage trombofilije, hiperhomocistinemije, antifosfolilipidnog sindroma i opet moram izvaditi hormone štitnjače. Čisto da utvrdi razlog lošeg endometrija, iako vjerujem da će kao kod *Kameleon* na kraju biti samo Aspirin. Histero je kod mene pokazala da je sve uredno! Neke nalaze čekam, za neke druge sam naručena. 

Što se tiče progesterona, to ne znam. Vadila sam ga jučer na 7dpo - danas ću dobiti nalaz. Dosada mi je uvijek bio unutar referentnih vrijednosti - ali blizu donjoj granici. 

Imam uputnicu i za prolaktin, FSH, LH, E2 - to ću početkom idućeg ciklusa... 

Koristila sam kontracepciju godinama - ako ne moram ne bi opet. Ako nalaze ne riješim prije ljetne stanke, mislim da ću opet krenuti s Vitexom. On mi je bio super dok sam ga koristila. 

*Znači nema nijedne cure s lošom strukturom endometrija?*

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Krtice & Vaki* - čestitke!!!!

*Tužnice*  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Nisam mislila na dugo uzimanje kontracepcije, nego u ciklusu prije postupka...
Na tvom mjestu bih s tim nalazima potrazila drugo misljenje.

----------


## mima32

> Bravo Krtice. Čestitam 
> 
> Sad je važno da si trudna, i neka bude dalje dobro sve u narednih 8 mjeseci ~~~~
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> A suplementi koji donose trudnoću? 
> 
> ...


Slazem se s napisanim. Nemam nista protiv suplemenata, dapace, al kad bi barem to bilo rjesenje. 
Evo ja sam suprotan primjer. Oboje imamo dijagnoze, nikakve suplemente nismo uzimali, cak nismo pratili ni plodne dane ni ovulacije dakle nismo imali ni ciljane odnose jer smo gotovo pa iskljucili mogucnost trudnoce osim medicinski potpomognute. Pa se ipak dogodilo malo cudo... Samo nek ono napreduje kako treba. 
Bilo suplementi, ne suplementi, nikad se ne treba prestati nadati

----------


## rozalija

krtice čestitam od srca!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## TinaH

14ti dan od insemiacije test negativan, jos cu ponoviti jedan za 2 dana al mislim da se nebude nista promjenilo to radi reda jer mi tak doktorica rekla!

Krtice i sve nove trudnice cestitam vam od <3 i zelim dosadnu trudnocu..pusa svima  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

*Krtice* čestitkeeeee!!! :Very Happy: 
Prijavljujem ne kretanje u postupak u 5 mj, zbog liste. Prvo odgodio dr., sad odgodila ja do daljnjeg. 
Svima želim sretne i uspješne kućne radinosti i postupke! Go girls! :Grin: 
Naravno, tužnicama :Love:

----------


## mala11111

3 oplođene u četvrtak transver  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Anka, izgleda da trenutno nema nikog s tim problemom u postupku, ali baci malo pogled na ove teme, možda nađeš neki odgovor:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/39066-t...i-endometrijum
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60734-H...gen-endometrij
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/31754-E...ili-hipoehogen
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/19953-Predebeli-endometrij
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/16737-Debljina-endometrija

----------


## žužy

*Krtice*,čestitam  :Very Happy: !

Svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve potrebno!

----------


## cerepaha

Mala, sretno  :fige:

----------


## Kadauna

> 3 oplođene u četvrtak transver




sretno mala11111 i od mene za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ali me stvarno zanima, kako to da si ti imala u samo 2 mjeseca i 2 postupka na S. Duhu ili sam ja to krivo shvatila?

U kakvim si postupcima bila, koji si protokol imala? klomifen? gonal?menopur? aj malo više detalja, please........................

----------


## mala11111

Cerepaha i Kafauna hvala  :Smile:

----------


## mala11111

Kaudana da na Sv Duhu prvo prirodno sad s menapurima 21 komad  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

klivija- :Taps: ...budi jaka!!!!!!
mala-sretno!!!!!

----------


## pak

Evo pridruzujem se u iscekivanju. Dobili 2 folikula. 1 j.s. sigurno a za drugu se jos  nadamo. Cekamo 29.5. ako sta bude za transfer.

----------


## Newbie

Moj folikul je došao na 25 mm.. Pa do kad misli rasti?

Ja idem u petak opet...

----------


## bubicazubica

:fige:  da bude sve naj naj!!!

----------


## Newbie

Bubica- koliki je tvoj folikul?

----------


## red pepper

Newbie-neka ti doktor iduci put da slikicu folikula pa ju upload-aj na forum da ga vidimo :D

----------


## Newbie

Mislis da će mi dati? :D danas mi nije odmah htio reći ni veličinu folikula. :Rolling Eyes: 
Pa sam se sjetila tebe kako si rekla da sama pratiš po ekranu podatke i onda sam i ja našla ključnu informaciju... :Grin:

----------


## Krtica

Ja sam trebala vaditi hormone, al nisam dočekala mengu, nego me dočekao veliki plus i beta danas 276.9. 
Cure vjerujte i uvijek budite pozitivne. čekaju nas sve naše bebice!! Samo nama je put bio dulji i trnovitiji. Umjesto pripreme za ivf i vađenju hormona ja završila na vađenju bete. 
Svima želim jednu veeelikuuu betu što prijeeeeee.  :Smile:  Očekujem vas na drugoj temi!!!

----------


## Krtica

mala11111 odlična vijest!!!! Sretnoooo i uveseli nas vrlo brzoo. Samo pozitivno!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Pak  :fige:

----------


## sretna 1506

> Ja sam trebala vaditi hormone, al nisam dočekala mengu, nego me dočekao veliki plus i beta danas 276.9. 
> Cure vjerujte i uvijek budite pozitivne. čekaju nas sve naše bebice!! Samo nama je put bio dulji i trnovitiji. Umjesto pripreme za ivf i vađenju hormona ja završila na vađenju bete. 
> Svima želim jednu veeelikuuu betu što prijeeeeee.  Očekujem vas na drugoj temi!!!


Čestitam od srca i imam pitanje,čitajući tvoje zadnje postove,imam dojam da si očekivala mengu,nisi imala nikakve simptome da si trudna?

----------


## vatra86

čestitke svim trudnicama!!!! neka vam je školski do kraja!! 

svim tužnicama veliki  :Love: 

a našoj *pak* puuuunoooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna 1506

> čestitke svim trudnicama!!!! neka vam je školski do kraja!! 
> 
> svim tužnicama veliki 
> 
> a našoj *pak* puuuunoooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Tko je to još trudan a neće se pohvali  :Smile: .

----------


## geronimo

> Nakon 4 aih-a i jednog ivf-a i 3 godine truda i lh trakica, niskog amh, visokog fsh ugledala sam svoj plusić prvi put u životu. Prirodna trudnoća se dogodila, a trebala sam za mjesec dana u oostupak ivf-a. Želim svima vama koje imate šanse za prirodnu trudnoću da se dogodi. Meni se veliku nadu davale vijesti o spontanim trudnoćama nakon brojnih postupaka. Zato sam vam se i javila u nadi da ću i ja vama povećati nadu u čudesno začeće.


Krtice Bravo!!!! Čestita od srca!

----------


## sladja01

Krtice, divne vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Sretna ma nisam dugo pisala a vidim da od onda ima poz i neg beta...  :Smile:  pa jednima cestitke a drugima hug..

----------


## Krtica

> Čestitam od srca i imam pitanje,čitajući tvoje zadnje postove,imam dojam da si očekivala mengu,nisi imala nikakve simptome da si trudna?


Hvala sretna! Da, očekivala sam mengu jer nisam ni sanjala da ću zatrudniti bez ivf-a. Predmenstrualni bolovi su krenuli ranije nego inače, 5 dana prije očekivane menge. Inače nemam bolne menstruacije nego osjetim male grčeve i znam da je menga tu. Međutim bolovi ne prestaju a menge nema. U petak nije stigla, a u nedjelju mi kava nije bila fina. Napravila test u pola 9 navečer i to je bilo to. Grudi su bile bolne, ali ništa neobično.

----------


## mala11111

Bubicazibica i Krtice hvala :D

----------


## Krtica

> Krtice, divne vijesti


Hvala sladjo!!! Nek tvoje čekanje ivf-a bude prekinuto ako postoji i njamanja šansa za spontanom trudnoćom.
Sretnooooo

----------


## Strašna

Znam da ovdje nije mjesto, ali molim za help. Posjećuje li netko hematologa na Merkuru? Ili je bio bar jednom?

----------


## Kadauna

> Kaudana da na Sv Duhu prvo prirodno sad s menapurima 21 komad


aha, ali svejedno su te brzo uzeli u postupak. Koliko si dugo čekala stimulirani od upisa u njihov popis za lijekove? SRETNO!

Strašna, ja sam davno bila kod hematologice u Merkuru, davno i to nevezano za MPO, javi se na mail ako te dalje što zanima.

----------


## bubicazubica

Newbie-eto mog odgovora:moji folikulići pomalo napreduju-danas najveći 17,9 mm,a ostali oko 17,4-6 mm..endić 6.8 mm..popila cijelu bočicu soka od cikle iz dm :Smile: ...već sutra možemo u akciju,a u petak ponovo na utz(za sad smo samo na ciljanim odnosima)
crna ovčice-gdje si nestala?

----------


## sladja01

*Krtice,*  hvalaaaa  :Smile:  ti od <3

----------


## Ajvi

Da prijavim i službenu brojku - moja betica je opet 1. Dogovorili smo da dođem u 7. mjesecu pa da vidimo da li ići u još jedan postupak prije godišnjeg.

----------


## gigii

Ajvi, zao mi je.    :Taps:  :Love:     Vidim da si koristila menopur. Ja sam ga počela koristiti. Molim te info treba li se čuvati u frižideru?

čestitke svim trudnicama!!!! neka vam je lako, mirno i sretno!!
svim tužnicama hug. ja sam baš bila izludila ovaj put kad nije uspjelo. Držite se. 
pak i maala sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

> Danas obavila zadnju folikom.,večeras u 21 brevactide i u petak punkcija.


Sretno!

----------


## Vaki

> Da prijavim i službenu brojku - moja betica je opet 1. Dogovorili smo da dođem u 7. mjesecu pa da vidimo da li ići u još jedan postupak prije godišnjeg.


Mislim da bi mogla pošto si sad bila u prirodnjaku... Sretno!

----------


## nova13

> ali ja sam pesimist pa uvijek razmatram i najgore scenarije


ja sam uglavnom pesimist, s mjestimičnim kratkotrajnim pljuskovima optimizma   :Bouncing:  bolje je biti ugodno iznenađena nego razočarana... kao u slučaju čekanja na red  :Smile:  
trenutno je faza optimizma pa se nadam najboljem. ali već za dan-dva slijedi paranoja i crne misli  :No:

----------


## Newbie

> Newbie-eto mog odgovora:moji folikulići pomalo napreduju-danas najveći 17,9 mm,a ostali oko 17,4-6 mm..endić 6.8 mm..popila cijelu bočicu soka od cikle iz dm...već sutra možemo u akciju,a u petak ponovo na utz(za sad smo samo na ciljanim odnosima)
> crna ovčice-gdje si nestala?


Meni kad ga je prvi put ulovio je bio na 18 mm i tjedan dana poslije (jučer) na 25mm.
Bila sam lagano iznervirana jer sam očekivala da će već puknuti, a ono ništa. 
Izguglala sam sve što se dalo izguglati o veličini folikula i uglavnom nalazim da je to dobra veličina, al ja sam sad počela crnjačit da možda neće puknuti... Koliko sam shvatila, ako pređe preko 26 mm onda najvjerovatnije ni neće puknuti nego prerasti u cistu, a eto, ja vrlo blizu tome. I sad sam sva živčana i jedva čekam petak da vidim jel pukao... Ne znam do kad misli rasti..

----------


## Newbie

Može li endometrij biti predebeo? I kojom brzinom se on povećava. Meni je na konzultacijama (prije malo više od 2 tj) bio 7 mm. Kasnije mi više nije govorio, a pretpostavljam da se on kroz ciklus dalje podebljava??

----------


## KLARA31

Krtice čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Nina30 i Strašna sretno!!!!

Ja sam napravila jednu ludost danas,znam da je ludo,napravila test,7dpt i druga crtica je jako jako blijeda,jedva vidljiva...

----------


## bubekica

Klara, bus izludila do bete usporedjujuci crtice svaki dan  :Smile:  Drzim fige za tamnjenje!

Molim metlu da nas seli na odbrojavanje  :Kiss:

----------


## saan

Klara... nema veze sto je blijeda crtica je crtica :Smile:  divnooo! sretno do kraja

----------


## Bananka

Klara31, da ti se javim  :Smile: . Bile smo zajedno na punkciji. Tebi je ET bio u srijedu, a meni u subotu. 
Ja cijelo vrijeme razmišljam kada bih najranije mogla vaditi ß?!?
Da li imas kakve simptome? Mene bole (.)(.) i još sam napuhana.
Nadam se da je kod tebe to-to!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Argente* - puno ti hvala na vremenu i trudu!

Proučila sam sve navedene teme - ali nisam se prepoznala ni u jednom postu. Izgleda da smo svi mi slučaj za sebe!! Ili se curama ne da pisati - a bilo bi lijepo kako bi netko poput mene dobio pomoć i savjet.
*
Bubekica* - nadam se dobrim nalazima, ali ako ne budu dobri budem potražila neko drugo mišljenje. A u ponedjeljak su mi greškom umjesto progestorona radili prolaktin, koji mi je s 684 previsok. Nije mi to prvi put da je tako visok ali do 700 se u praksi ne reagira... Ali budući da se ponavlja visoka vrijednost, vjerujem i nadam se da ću dobiti Bromergon...

Krtice - čestitke!

----------


## bugaboo

Klara drzim fige da je to to :Wink:

----------


## snupi

Cure pozdrav t i tamo virnem, vidmo da imate puno novih trudnica, pa im  zelim srecu dokraja i mirisne smotuljke. Anka koja je granica do kojeg imas prolaktin moje bio iznad 1000 i 1000 a granica mu je bila do 520, da sam dobila bromergone, njih ne bi dala da  pije ni smrtni neprijatelj. Lijek je uzasan ako ih dobijes topla preporuka, prije se najedni onda ga popi ja s imala uzasne  glavobolje i povracalo mi se od njih.Nadam se da ti ne budu trebali, jer je prolaktin je izgleda bio uzrok mojeg spontanog i biokemijskih. Ali sreca u nesreci da radi njega barem imam dosta mlijeka za svoju smjeskicu.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Snupi* - granica je do 511.... Budem vidjela s doktorom!

----------


## mala11111

Evo da se javim vraćene dvije osmostanične mrvice i sad odbrojavam....

----------


## bubaba

Drage moje curke , dugo me nije bilo na forumu...iza mene je kiretaža i trebalo je vremena da se oporave duša i tijelo. 
Ajvi--žao mi je 
Klara..držim fige
Mala1111- držim fige
Krtice..čestitam od srca
Cerepaha..držim fige sugrađanko moja. 

Svim ostalim curama koje nisam spomenula od srca držim fige i mislim na Vas. 
Samo da vam javim da sam vidjela našu Loly i da nam je prekrasna trudnica  :Heart:

----------


## KLARA31

Bananka bok!!! Baš mi je drago da si se javila,ne bi znala kako drugačije vidit šta ima s tobom  :Smile: 
Kad mi je vraćena blastocista sam vadila betu na 12dpt i bila je 600, tako da i tebi bi moglo pokazat već 12dpt,čak mi je testić bio poz.na 11dpt i to popodne.
Al ako ti i ne pokaže ne znači da nema trudnoće,neizlučuje svako tijelo podjednako trudnički hormon. Najsigurnije onda kada je dr rekao, al teško dočekat!

Imam simptome,jako me bole sise,toliko da ne mogu leći na stomak,povećale se,stalno nešto probada u stomaku...

----------


## Bananka

Koji test si koristila?
Razmisljam da piskim u pon.jer bi vještica u utorak (ne-)trebala doći.
Kako se ponašaš, mislim da li strogo miruješ?
Mene probadaju tu-i-tamo jajnici,ali to pripisujem hiperstimulaciji koju sam imala...neznam ni sama.

svim cekalicama ~~~~
svim trudnicama  - cestike

----------


## KLARA31

sada kad mi je slabašna druga crtica test je sa ekstra osjetljivošću ali i ekstra jeftini to mi prijateljica iz Češke donila.
A kada mi je prvu trudnoću pokazalo,prvi put u životu, i to odmah se pojavila druga crtica,iz ljekarne jeftiniji neki oko 35kn je bio. Natrošila sam se dosad na te testiće...samo najjeftinije sada kupujem.
Mirovala sam koliko sam mogla,ali sam i busom za St sljedeći dan od ET,pa drugi dan od ET ručak kuhala,nema tko...toliko o mom mirovanju.
A prvi put kad sam ostala trudna sam išla radit 7dpt....u kancelariji....

----------


## s_iva

Bubaba, jako mi je žao!    :Love: 
Klara ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubicazubica

:fige: 
odbrojavamo skupa s tobom i želimo ti sve naj naj!!!!!!



> Evo da se javim vraćene dvije osmostanične mrvice i sad odbrojavam....

----------


## bubicazubica

mislim da će ti druge cure znat više o tome reći,jer sam ja kao i ti još uvijek nova u svemu tome,i čitam i pretražujem sve što se pretraživati da... :Smile: 
meni se stanjio endrometrij,nakon dvije kiretaže u kratkom vremenu nije ni čudo,i sad ga hranim i debljam ciklom,i ananasom..i listom maline(za promjenu malo nakon 3 mj.vrkute i marulje)
vidjet ćemo sutra na utz.



> Meni kad ga je prvi put ulovio je bio na 18 mm i tjedan dana poslije (jučer) na 25mm.
> Bila sam lagano iznervirana jer sam očekivala da će već puknuti, a ono ništa. 
> Izguglala sam sve što se dalo izguglati o veličini folikula i uglavnom nalazim da je to dobra veličina, al ja sam sad počela crnjačit da možda neće puknuti... Koliko sam shvatila, ako pređe preko 26 mm onda najvjerovatnije ni neće puknuti nego prerasti u cistu, a eto, ja vrlo blizu tome. I sad sam sva živčana i jedva čekam petak da vidim jel pukao... Ne znam do kad misli rasti..

----------


## bubicazubica

:Taps: 
žao mi je...ali glavu gore i u nove pobjede!



> Da prijavim i službenu brojku - moja betica je opet 1. Dogovorili smo da dođem u 7. mjesecu pa da vidimo da li ići u još jedan postupak prije godišnjeg.

----------


## Bananka

Joj, ja sad vidim da nisam do kraja napisala prijašnji post...baš sam ispala 'grrrr'

Naravno svim tužnicama veliki hug!

----------


## emiro

Punkcija sutra  :Wink:  drzite fige da bude sve ok  :Wink: 


Failure is part of success

----------


## mala11111

:Smile:  




> odbrojavamo skupa s tobom i želimo ti sve naj naj!!!!!!

----------


## libertas8

Čestitam svim trudnicama! Ostalima puno sreće!!!!

Ja u novom stimuliranom postupku...Danas 6dc end 5.6mm, folikula ima 9...Nadam se da ce ovaj put uspjeti

----------


## kika222

Draga bubaba žao mi je, budi hrabra :Love: 
Svim tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj :Love: 
Ja jednostavno moram vjerovati u to da ćemo jednom sve uspjeti!!! Strah me  pomisliti drugačije...
Draga Vaki  i krtice od srca vam čestitam!!!!
Svim čekalicama želim puno srećice, samo to nam fali :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

> *Argente* - puno ti hvala na vremenu i trudu!
> 
> Proučila sam sve navedene teme - ali nisam se prepoznala ni u jednom postu. Izgleda da smo svi mi slučaj za sebe!! Ili se curama ne da pisati - a bilo bi lijepo kako bi netko poput mene dobio pomoć i savjet.


Anka, daj ti onda otvori svoju temu, možda ti se javi netko s takvim iskustvom tko (više/inače) ne zalazi na Potpomognutu kad vidi naslov...

----------


## Loly

Svim curama u kojim god fazama puno sriće i ~~~~~~~~~ do neba!
*Bubaba*  :Kiss:

----------


## pak

> Svim curama u kojim god fazama puno sriće i ~~~~~~~~~ do neba!


*X*
Prijavljujem osmostanicnu mrvu. A sada cekamo...

----------


## marryy

Pozdrav svima  :Smile:  
vec vas neko vrijeme citam... pa sam se odlucila i poceti druziti s vama. Naime i ja sam trenutno u svom prvom postupku (Aih uz klomifen) i dosta sam odlicnih informacija nasla bas na ovom forumu. Nadam se da me primate u svoje drustvance

----------


## bubicazubica

:Very Happy: 
jessssssssssss.......sretno,sretno!!!!!!!!!!
p.s.ipak je bilo vike danas u čekaonici...ali od sreće :Smile: 



> *X*
> Prijavljujem osmostanicnu mrvu. A sada cekamo...

----------


## bubicazubica

:fige: 



> Punkcija sutra  drzite fige da bude sve ok 
> 
> 
> Failure is part of success

----------


## bubicazubica

dobrodošla...a i još brže otišla na onaj sretnij trudnički pdf!!!!!!!!!



> Pozdrav svima  
> vec vas neko vrijeme citam... pa sam se odlucila i poceti druziti s vama. Naime i ja sam trenutno u svom prvom postupku (Aih uz klomifen) i dosta sam odlicnih informacija nasla bas na ovom forumu. Nadam se da me primate u svoje drustvance

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala!!!!!!!
sretno i tebi!!!!!!!!i tvom  :Heart: 



> Svim curama u kojim god fazama puno sriće i ~~~~~~~~~ do neba!
> *Bubaba*

----------


## vatra86

Libertas8 koju dozu puregona su ti dali?

Evo jos malo svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## red pepper

Ja sam otpratila pak jutros na transfer i donijela joj srecu!! Sretno i ovin putem,drzim fige zs veliku betu,bila sam sretna kao da je meni! :Smile:

----------


## pak

> jessssssssssss.......sretno,sretno!!!!!!!!!!
> p.s.ipak je bilo vike danas u čekaonici...ali od sreće


Hvala. Joj bila sam zbunjola kao da mi je prvi put. Jesi i ti bila danas dole?




> Ja sam otpratila pak jutros na transfer i donijela joj srecu!! Sretno i ovin putem,drzim fige zs veliku betu,bila sam sretna kao da je meni!



Sta jest, jest.Hvala sto si mi skratila muke u iscekivanju.Najgori dio mi je to cekanje u cekaonici da doznas dali ce uoce biti transfer. Drago mi je da smo se upoznale  :Love: . Navijam da ti sve ispadne na kraju po planu ~~~~~~~~~~
Svima sretno  :fige:  za sta god kome treba ?

----------


## red pepper

Nije bila,dva folikulica (bubica &newbie) sutra idu na natjecanje za izbor najljepseg folikula u kbc rijeka  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

E i pak,vidimo se svakako kad dodjes u ri na prvi ultrazvuk za koji tjedan.onda placas pijacu  :Smile:

----------


## Newbie

> Nije bila,dva folikulica (bubica &newbie) sutra idu na natjecanje za izbor najljepseg folikula u kbc rijeka


Ja se nadam da je moj folikul obavio što je trebao obaviti,,,  :fige:

----------


## red pepper

Ali ako je obavio onda ce bubica pobijediti najljepsi folikul.zuto tijelo nije lijepo kao folikul..mislim stvarno.. :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

> Cure pozdrav t i tamo virnem, vidmo da imate puno novih trudnica, pa im  zelim srecu dokraja i mirisne smotuljke. Anka koja je granica do kojeg imas prolaktin moje bio iznad 1000 i 1000 a granica mu je bila do 520, da sam dobila bromergone, njih ne bi dala da  pije ni smrtni neprijatelj. Lijek je uzasan ako ih dobijes topla preporuka, prije se najedni onda ga popi ja s imala uzasne  glavobolje i povracalo mi se od njih.Nadam se da ti ne budu trebali, jer je prolaktin je izgleda bio uzrok mojeg spontanog i biokemijskih. Ali sreca u nesreci da radi njega barem imam dosta mlijeka za svoju smjeskicu.


moram priznati da nisam imala apsolutno nikakve nuspijave od bromergona. Pila sam 1/2 tbl od 1dc pa do 7tt. Mozda je moja doza bila premala da bi izazivala neke nuspojave pa ih zato nije bilo. Prijateljica je pila 2tbl dnevno da joj se  mlijeko zaustavi, isto nije imala nikakvih nuspojava. jedno jutro mi se zavrtilo u glavi i pomislila sam da je od bromergona, al bilo je jednom i kratko, par trenutaka. Mislim da je to individualno

----------


## red pepper

I hvala na vibrama za moje kombinacije..nek vise prodje pa na  koji god hoce nacin jer sam luda od neizvjesnosti sta, kad i kako..

----------


## red pepper

Libertas i mene zanima doza..

----------


## red pepper

Molim da se folikulići jave sa vijestima dana čim uzmognu..Čekamo  :Cekam:

----------


## Newbie

28 mm  :Rolling Eyes:   dobila inekciju nečega... U ponedjeljak opet

----------


## libertas8

Doza je 150, osim toga dobivam i orgalutran 0,25 od jucer....Imam 5 kom* 8mm, 11,11,12 i 10.6....Nadam se da ovi ne budu prezreli kad 8ice budu taman

----------


## red pepper

I mene ceka ta ista doza..a bas su nam jadne te stimulacije..5 folikula je jako malo..ali od te doze nije ni za ocekivat nista vise.. :Sad:

----------


## libertas8

9 folikula

----------


## red pepper

Aha,krivo sam skuzila..ono 5 od 8 ne zbunilo

----------


## KLARA31

Newbie dokle misli tvoj folikul rasti?! Da nije cista?

Ja uz 35 ampula dobila 3 folikula,34.god, isto mislila da je to malo,al reko dr. da je bolje dobit malo i kvalitetne j.s. nego više folikula u kojima je manja šansa da su dozrele j.s....

----------


## Newbie

> Newbie dokle misli tvoj folikul rasti?! Da nije cista?
> ...


Nemam pojma, luda sam već  :Rolling Eyes:  pitala sam dr jutros jel to još može pući, pa je rekao da može. Dao mi štopericu da zaustavi daljnji rast. Al koliko ja guglam, ta veličina ne izgleda uopće dobro.. Sve mi se čini da ništa od ovog folikula  :Sad:

----------


## red pepper

Moguce je i da je stanica unutra vec prezrela pa se ne bi mogla ni oploditi ni ako pukne..

----------


## Strašna

Evo i mene na odbrojavanju, danas obavljen transfer 1 blastice i 1 morule  :Smile: 
Beta 12.6.

----------


## Vaki

Vidim da ovdje ima puno akcije pa stoga cure sretno!!!

----------


## bubekica

*VELJAČA 2014. (11)* 
splicanka30, KBC Split, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
Geja, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu
boogie woogie, Betaplus, FET
Shadow, PFC, IVF 
saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
sanjam
mare77, PFC, IVF gemini
mima32, spontana trudnoća
M@tt, spontana trudnoća
mari80, VV, 1.IVF

*OŽUJAK 2014. (8)* 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
nada0007, VV, 1.IVF gemini
funky, Cito, IVF (nakon2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
bila_boja

*TRAVANJ 2014. (13)*
Noemi, VV, 1.IVF
bugaboo, VV, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu
Mjesto pod suncem, VV, 1.IVF
smarija, Slo, IVF
jo1974, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
aprilili, Poliklinika Škvorc, 1. IVF/ICSI
pea, spontana trudnoća
Aliki, SD, 1.IVF
Mury, spontana trudnoća
jan@, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Kirona, Poliklinika Škvorc, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), trudilica za drugu bebu
Krtica, spontana strudnoća

*SVIBANJ 2014. (1)*
Vaki, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

*BETOČEKALICE*
sara10, Cito, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)
cerepaha, Zadar, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
mala11111, SD, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF) 06.06.
Strašna, VV, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 6xIVF, 2xFET) 12.06.
pak, KBC Rijeka, IVF
Bananka, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 06.06.

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
emiro, Petrova, IVF
*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
libertas8, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
*AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~*
marryy, AIH	

*ON-GO 6/2014 ~~~~~~~~~~* 
Šiškica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), trudilica za drugu bebu; bernica, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); Ninchi_Zg, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); Maybebaby, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF); Mala28, VV, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); orhideja, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, FET (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); kika222, VV, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 5xIVF, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
*07/2014:*  žužy, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xAIH, 1xFET); Sadie, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); tulipan83, VV, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu; s_iva, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon xxIVF); arlena, VV, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET); geronimo, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF)

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
aboni76, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Anci272, Angely4you, Angus, antesa, Bananka, barkica, Bea, beti79,  biska, BlueI, bmaric, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, Cannisa, carrie2812, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, ,Dalmašica, Darkica, dazler, dea84, Deamar,  dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, florjan, Frćka,  Gabi, Geja 41, giga, gigii, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, HelloKitty, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, hrki , ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivancica_1982, Iva28, ivica_k , izluđena,  ivka, jadro, JelTom, kameleon, kata.klik, kiki30, kikolina, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija,  kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, Ledamo, Leva, lion heart, lora82, lulu79,  luna2, ljube, ljubi, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica , mala11111,  Mala Maja, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marincezg, Marlen,  Marnie, Mary123, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, meki, mg1975, milivoj73, mimadz , miny, mirelis, Missixty, mona22, mostarka86, my_heart, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv,  ninanina35, nina977, nirvana, nova21, njanja1, osijek, PapigaCapo, paty, PetraP, philipa, Pika80, PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Sadie, Samanta, sami_os, Sandra1971, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sissy75, skandy, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna 1506 , *sunisshining*,  špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaH, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu   :Heart:

----------


## bubicazubica

Nisam,srećo jučer bila dole,ali sam bila u mislima s tobom...,a red je bila totalno prisutna uz tebe,i vidiš,to ti je ipak donijelo sreću..
bila sam danas...i iznenadila koliko je cura bilo...i svima njima želim sreću za dalje!!!
.


> Hvala. Joj bila sam zbunjola kao da mi je prvi put. Jesi i ti bila danas dole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sta jest, jest.Hvala sto si mi skratila muke u iscekivanju.Najgori dio mi je to cekanje u cekaonici da doznas dali ce uoce biti transfer. Drago mi je da smo se upoznale . Navijam da ti sve ispadne na kraju po planu ~~~~~~~~~~
> Svima sretno  za sta god kome treba ?

----------


## pak

> 28 mm   dobila inekciju nečega... U ponedjeljak opet


Sretno u ponedjeljak!
Strasna ~~~~~ da bude zadnje iscekivanje.
Gdje je bubica, emiro ili sam nesto previdjela?
Cure sretno i hrabro naprijed!

----------


## pak

A bubica pisale smo u isto vrijeme.

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: moj je puknuo...jučer kad je bila i akcija..i vidi se žuto tijelo na desnom j.dobila nisam nikakvu inekciju,terapiju...samo napisano ako ne dođe m...20.6 vaditi betu ili testić...i recept za  :Love:  ovih dana...
...cure sretno u svim akcijama,postupcima,čekanjima svega!!!!!!!!! :fige:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Very Happy: 
eto me...



> A bubica pisale smo u isto vrijeme.

----------


## bubicazubica

hvala hvala!!!!!



> Vidim da ovdje ima puno akcije pa stoga cure sretno!!!

----------


## bubicazubica

:fige: 
za sreću!!!



> Evo i mene na odbrojavanju, danas obavljen transfer 1 blastice i 1 morule 
> Beta 12.6.

----------


## M@tt

Bok svima. samo kratkomda jabim da izgleda da cemo krajem godine dobiti malu curicu.  :Smile:  

Sretno svima da cim prije uspijete ostvariti toliko zasluzenu srecu!

----------


## Newbie

> Moguce je i da je stanica unutra vec prezrela pa se ne bi mogla ni oploditi ni ako pukne..


Pripremam se psihički na to.. Danas sam naravno guglala ko sumanuta i prognoze nisu obećavajuće  :Sad:

----------


## Newbie

> moj je puknuo...jučer kad je bila i akcija..i vidi se žuto tijelo na desnom j.dobila nisam nikakvu inekciju,terapiju...samo napisano ako ne dođe m...20.6 vaditi betu ili testić...i recept za  ovih dana...
> ...cure sretno u svim akcijama,postupcima,čekanjima svega!!!!!!!!!


Ooo, vibram da bude uspješno!!!

----------


## Mury

Bravo m@tt  za malu curicu  :Heart: 
Cure,sretno svima u svim fazama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## red pepper

> Bok svima. samo kratkomda jabim da izgleda da cemo krajem godine dobiti malu curicu.  
> 
> Sretno svima da cim prije uspijete ostvariti toliko zasluzenu srecu!


Bravo i sretno dalje!!!

----------


## kameleon

newbie meni su isto pucali na 26 28, nekad i sa štopericom,ali uvijek su pukli ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
strašna  :Smile:  super vijesti i  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
bubicazubica  :fige: 
m@tt čestitam na princezi  :Heart: 
pak, mala11111,marry,libertas,emiro,svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
tužnice,čekalice  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## Newbie

> newbie meni su isto pucali na 26 28, nekad i sa štopericom,ali uvijek su pukli ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I šta su valjale te jajne stanice onda? Nisu bile prezrele?

----------


## zdravka82

Ovaj mjesec sam trebala ici na FET, jutros dodje vjestica ranije nego je trebala! Moze li se na VV narucivati subotom? Kad se ide na FET moze li pregled biti i 4 dc? Nisam nista dogovorila na poslu, nemam uputnicu, ne znam sta da radim...

----------


## jo1974

Nazovi sestre danas reci im kakva je situacija i možeš doći i bez uputnice samo je doneseš kasnije,meni su u zadnjem postupku svaki puta dali pogrešnu uputnicu pa kao da je nisam niti imala,i na zadnjem pregledu isto tako sutradan sam izvadila novu uputnicu i poslala im je poštom,zamoli ih nemožeš ništa izgubiti pozdrav i sretno.

----------


## bubekica

jo1974, sestre se subotom ne javljaju na telefon  :Wink: 
zdravka, vec si dobila odgovor drugim kanalom, al evo ovdje za ostale - subotom se ne narucuje - samo dodjes u ponedjeljak. Uputnicu bi trebala moci donijeti naknadno, mislim da ce sestre izaci u susret.

----------


## gigii

> Bok svima. samo kratkomda jabim da izgleda da cemo krajem godine dobiti malu curicu.  
> 
> Sretno svima da cim prije uspijete ostvariti toliko zasluzenu srecu!


Čestitam, divna vijest!  :Klap: : :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

ja sam pila dvije i to  od pocetka pikanja do 12 tjedna trudnoce.matt bravo za curicu!Ostalima svima trudnicke prasine da vam se primi sto prije!

----------


## pak

> Bok svima. samo kratkomda jabim da izgleda da cemo krajem godine dobiti malu curicu.  
> 
> Sretno svima da cim prije uspijete ostvariti toliko zasluzenu srecu!


Cestitam i sretno u iscekivanju princezice !

----------


## Kadauna

> Newbie dokle misli tvoj folikul rasti?! Da nije cista?
> 
> Ja uz 35 ampula dobila 3 folikula,34.god, isto mislila da je to malo,al reko dr. da je bolje dobit malo i kvalitetne j.s. nego više folikula u kojima je manja šansa da su dozrele j.s....


Klara31, ovakva objašnjenja pretpostavljam dao ti je dr. Alebić?

Nije hipotetski netočno, ono.... bolje imati 3 folikula i 3 j.s. nego 12 folikula i od toga samo 3 j.s. ali ne stoji mu ta uopće, nikako  :Sad: ( tko god ju je izrekao. 

Zna se da su najveći šanse za zatrudniti i roditi dijete nakon stimulacije u kojoj je žena dobila 15-20j.s. Ta je studija rađena na preko 400.000 ciklusa preko x godina u Velikoj Britaniji. Ne znači da ti nećeš od te tri samo j.s. i zatrudniti niti da ona koja dobije 15 j.s. sigurno hoće, ali su statistike vrlo jasne i neumoljive. 
http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...expansion.html

iz ovog je vjerojatnost da ćeš roditi dijete od 2 j.s. u dobnoj skupini od 18-34 godine (pa onda i za tebe Klara31) tek oko 21% u najboljim uvjetima (koji kod nas nažalost ne postoje u državnim klinikama u HR). S 15 dobivenih j.s. vjerojatnost da će žene u dobi od 18-35 godine roditi dijete je ipak 40%. 

Tako da ovo što nam doktori prodaju kao priču nema uistinu veze s istinom nego nas na taj način smiruju ali nemojmo im dati da nas tretiraju kao ovce.


*Klara31, znaš li zašto ti od 35 puregonda u toj dobi dobiješ tek 3 j.s. kolik ti je AMH, broj antralaca, FSH, kakve su reakcije ranije bile jer vidim u potpisu da je kod vas sve ok.*

----------


## Inesz

> 28 mm   dobila inekciju nečega... U ponedjeljak opet


Draga, zar ti nitko nije rekao kakvu si injekciju dobila?  :Mad:

----------


## KLARA31

Kad mi je AMH bio odlican dobijala sam po 3 folik.svi puni sa zrelim kval.j.s.al je onda bilo par Men+klom. A sad nije bio Puregon nego Gon.Men.Cet.i sad mi je AMH 2.brzo se smanjio,prije pola god je bio 15.

----------


## Inesz

uh, Klara, jako nizak amh za tvojih 34-35 godina, pretpostavljam da je jedinica za amh pmol/L. 
koliki ti je fsh? i kaoliki ti je amh bio u postupcima za prvu bebu?

----------


## Newbie

> Draga, zar ti nitko nije rekao kakvu si injekciju dobila?


Ma, jesu, rekli su pravi naziv injekcije, ali mi to u tom trenutku nije ništa značilo. Kasnije sam guglajući i razgovarajući s red pepper skužila da je to bila štoperica. Al me zbunilo jer su rekli pravi naziv lijeka, a ne "štoperica"

----------


## KLARA31

fsh mi je u granicama,svi su mi hormoni u granicama,i tek neki dan napunila 34god  :Smile: 
da stvarno se srozao,  godinu prije prve trudnoće je bio 25( to je spadalo u zadovoljavajuću plodnost) to je bilo sa oko 30,5god...

----------


## jejja

> ja tražim nekog dobrog hematologa,ideje??


Rijetko sam tu pa ako ti nije kasno.. pokusaj u kbc RI naruciti se kod profesorice Petranovic.. ja sam bila kod nje nevezano za mpo ali je bila stvarno divna i dosle smo na temu problema neplodnosti i rekla je da ako bude potrebno se javim da ce pokusati pomoci sa svoje strane koliko god moze.. bas je bila susretljiva..

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala..i ja tebi šaljem vibriće !!!!!!!!!



> Ooo, vibram da bude uspješno!!!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Very Happy: 
čestitam!!!!!!!!!



> Bok svima. samo kratkomda jabim da izgleda da cemo krajem godine dobiti malu curicu.  
> 
> Sretno svima da cim prije uspijete ostvariti toliko zasluzenu srecu!

----------


## njanja1

krenuli smo...napunila u zg baterije igrajuci se sa sestrinom dijecom i juce prvi dan pikanja,zaboravila sam vec kak je ruzno  :Sad: ,u cetvtrtak prva kontrola,jos samo da me ovaj pesimizam i ocekivanje nicega prodje!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Taps: 
drž se!!!!!!!!!



> krenuli smo...napunila u zg baterije igrajuci se sa sestrinom dijecom i juce prvi dan pikanja,zaboravila sam vec kak je ruzno ,u cetvtrtak prva kontrola,jos samo da me ovaj pesimizam i ocekivanje nicega prodje!

----------


## Kadauna

> fsh mi je u granicama,svi su mi hormoni u granicama,i tek neki dan napunila 34god 
> da stvarno se srozao,  godinu prije prve trudnoće je bio 25( to je spadalo u zadovoljavajuću plodnost) to je bilo sa oko 30,5god...


Klara31, čudno je ovo, nikada još ranije nisam čula da se AMH spustio s 25 na samo 2 u roku od 1-3 godine, to naprosto nije moguće, osim ako se radi o kakvoj grešci. 

Kako si ranije reagirala kad ti je AMH bio prekrasnih 25? Kako se tad kretao broj antralaca?
AMH je konstantniji od recimo FSH, zato me ovo što pišeš jako jako čud.

----------


## bubicazubica

pak-kako se osjećaš?

----------


## Newbie

Bila danas na fm, moja "mrcina" od 28mm konačno pukla.. Ne nadam se nesto baš, jer koliko sam guglala-to je ipak malo preveliko za kvalitetnu js.
Al me zanima, zašto mi je dr napisao da betu vadim 23.6.? Očekivani datum M je 15.6. I rekao mi je da ako do 20.6. Ne dobijem da 23.6. Idem vaditi betu.. Zašto tek tad?

----------


## bubekica

*newbie* neki doktori daju kasnije vadjenje bete, kad beta vec bude veca, sto je donekle potvrda uredne trudnoce.
ti slobodno ranije izvadi, mozes 15-i dan od ovulacije bez problema.

----------


## dazler

Kaduna moj AMH se u godinu dana spustio za 6,tako da to nije čudno
Endokrinolog mi je rekao da je to rezultat stimulacija i da nije istina da stimulacije  ne utječu na AMH

----------


## pak

> pak-kako se osjećaš?


Pa od poletnog raspolozenja ujutro zavrsim u podne na kaucu. Sada kada sam svladala utrice i pripisala taj umor njima, trudim se ne razmisljati uopce da sam bila u postupku. Ali danas krenuli pms bolovi, ako sjedim rasturaju me kriza toliko da nemam zraka kada presjece.I uzasan pritisak u trbuhu. Ma biti ce kako mora biti, lezala ja, dubila na glavi ili trcala. Ne zelim uopce razbijati glavu onim pazi ovo nemoj ono. Ako ne procurim do drugog vikenda vec smo korak naprijed. Do sada je 9. dnt  uvijek bio dan D. Tocno kao sat.

----------


## pak

> Bila danas na fm, moja "mrcina" od 28mm konačno pukla.. Ne nadam se nesto baš, jer koliko sam guglala-to je ipak malo preveliko za kvalitetnu js.
> Al me zanima, zašto mi je dr napisao da betu vadim 23.6.? Očekivani datum M je 15.6. I rekao mi je da ako do 20.6. Ne dobijem da 23.6. Idem vaditi betu.. Zašto tek tad?


Newibe meni pise vadjenje bete 16.6.  19 dana nakon transfera a ocekivana M 7.6. I meni je to dugo, ali eto doktor kaze da je to taman.

----------


## bubicazubica

pitanje ti je na mjestu..i meni je dr.napisala tek 20.6 vaditi betu,a trebam dobiti,ili ne 10.-12.6 (zavisi od trajanja ciklusa 25 ili 27 dana) 



> Bila danas na fm, moja "mrcina" od 28mm konačno pukla.. Ne nadam se nesto baš, jer koliko sam guglala-to je ipak malo preveliko za kvalitetnu js.
> Al me zanima, zašto mi je dr napisao da betu vadim 23.6.? Očekivani datum M je 15.6. I rekao mi je da ako do 20.6. Ne dobijem da 23.6. Idem vaditi betu.. Zašto tek tad?

----------


## bubicazubica

sretno u nedobijanju m!!
molim te,sve možeš radit,samo nemoj dubit na glavi :Smile: 



> Pa od poletnog raspolozenja ujutro zavrsim u podne na kaucu. Sada kada sam svladala utrice i pripisala taj umor njima, trudim se ne razmisljati uopce da sam bila u postupku. Ali danas krenuli pms bolovi, ako sjedim rasturaju me kriza toliko da nemam zraka kada presjece.I uzasan pritisak u trbuhu. Ma biti ce kako mora biti, lezala ja, dubila na glavi ili trcala. Ne zelim uopce razbijati glavu onim pazi ovo nemoj ono. Ako ne procurim do drugog vikenda vec smo korak naprijed. Do sada je 9. dnt  uvijek bio dan D. Tocno kao sat.

----------


## red pepper

> Pa od poletnog raspolozenja ujutro zavrsim u podne na kaucu. Sada kada sam svladala utrice i pripisala taj umor njima, trudim se ne razmisljati uopce da sam bila u postupku. Ali danas krenuli pms bolovi, ako sjedim rasturaju me kriza toliko da nemam zraka kada presjece.I uzasan pritisak u trbuhu. Ma biti ce kako mora biti, lezala ja, dubila na glavi ili trcala. Ne zelim uopce razbijati glavu onim pazi ovo nemoj ono. Ako ne procurim do drugog vikenda vec smo korak naprijed. Do sada je 9. dnt  uvijek bio dan D. Tocno kao sat.


ovi pms bolovi mi se već sviđaju..taman su 4 dnt, a to je 7 dan od punkcije i po meni je to moguća implantacija u tijeku !!!

----------


## red pepper

> pitanje ti je na mjestu..i meni je dr.napisala tek 20.6 vaditi betu,a trebam dobiti,ili ne 10.-12.6 (zavisi od trajanja ciklusa 25 ili 27 dana)


 betu vadiš ako ne prokrvariš prije..nema smisla davati uputnicu za vađenje na dan kad trebaš dobiti menstruaciju ili oko tog datuma jer je beta onda još mala i moguće bi bila zbunjujuća i svakako bi ju trebalo ponavljati.A ako izvadiš kasnije onda je već veća i pouzdanija.Ali vi koje ste u ciljajnim odnosima i nemate terapiju utrićima, na vašem mjestu bi ja napravila samo test na trudnoću i ako je negativan prekrižila,a ako je pozitivan otišla vaditi betu..osim ako je obavezno javiti rezultate bete na humanu..al ja nisam javljala, samo sam došla na konzultacije iza toga i to je to, nitko mi nije ništa rekao što nisam javila..

----------


## pak

> ovi pms bolovi mi se već sviđaju..taman su 4 dnt, a to je 7 dan od punkcije i po meni je to moguća implantacija u tijeku !!!


He, he bar se nekome svidjaju, ma kazem ja da si ti mali optimista u dubini duse ! :Smile:

----------


## Newbie

> betu vadiš ako ne prokrvariš prije..nema smisla davati uputnicu za vađenje na dan kad trebaš dobiti menstruaciju ili oko tog datuma jer je beta onda još mala i moguće bi bila zbunjujuća i svakako bi ju trebalo ponavljati.A ako izvadiš kasnije onda je već veća i pouzdanija.Ali vi koje ste u ciljajnim odnosima i nemate terapiju utrićima, na vašem mjestu bi ja napravila samo test na trudnoću i ako je negativan prekrižila,a ako je pozitivan otišla vaditi betu..osim ako je obavezno javiti rezultate bete na humanu..al ja nisam javljala, samo sam došla na konzultacije iza toga i to je to, nitko mi nije ništa rekao što nisam javila..


Nije mi niš rekao za javljanje bete, samo da se ponovno javim na 10dc ako dobijem, a ako ne dobijem da dođem potvrditi trudnoću.

----------


## Kadauna

dazler, meni se ovo ipak čini preveliki pad od 25 na 2 AMH? A tebi je bio nizak pretpostavljam i ostao nizak dazler? i  da li si to radila u istom labu? 

jer i to čini ogromne razlike

----------


## red pepper

Pak-ja sam objektivna kad su drugi u pitanju..za sebe sam samo jako pesimisticna  :Smile:

----------


## TinaH

Cure evo mene s pitanje, vivkoje ste na VV na koji broj zovete kad javljate rezultate? Na onaj isti di se narucujem kod sestri ili? I dali se uopce javlja kad postupak nije bio uspjesan?  :Smile:

----------


## dazler

Kaduna radila sam u istom labaratoriju i da bio nizak i postao još niži  :Sad:  ,ali svi ostali hormoni su mi uredni

----------


## arlena

> Cure evo mene s pitanje, vivkoje ste na VV na koji broj zovete kad javljate rezultate? Na onaj isti di se narucujem kod sestri ili? I dali se uopce javlja kad postupak nije bio uspjesan?


kod koga si? Doktor napise svoj br mobitela na koji ga zoves

----------


## Inesz

meni je amh u 2 godine pao sa 24 pmol/l na 11 pmol/l. pretage nisu rađene u istom labosu, ali je ova zadnja vrijednost naknadno provjerna u privatnom labu i došao je isti rezultat.

fsh mi je u 2 godine skočio za jednu jedninicu, sa 6, 5 na 7, 5.

znači, što se tiče amh-ili je zbilja tako rapidno pao, ili je ova prva vrijednost od 24 pmol/L bila greška (mada su su u tom labosu tvrdili da su dva puta analizirali jer im se je amh od 24 činio velik za jednu ženu koja je prešla 40 godina)

----------


## Snekica

m@tt prekrasno za princezu! ajme već te vidim kako ćete je razmaziti  :Very Happy: 
pak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za implantaciju!

----------


## tina_julija

> Cure evo mene s pitanje, vivkoje ste na VV na koji broj zovete kad javljate rezultate? Na onaj isti di se narucujem kod sestri ili? I dali se uopce javlja kad postupak nije bio uspjesan?


Zvala sam na fiksni od doktorice, i obavezno im javljaš ako ne dolaziš kod njih... grlim...

----------


## TinaH

Ja sam kod doktorice..a di mogu saznat broj ili mogu nazvat i sestre jer nemam taj broj od doktorice?  :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

01 2353 914 to je njezin fiksni, budi uporna, meni se nije javljala prije 10...

----------


## Strašna

Najbolje je zvat iza 12, jer od 9 pa ko zna do kad je u sali, ujutro su FM.

----------


## TinaH

hvala vam cure  :Kiss:

----------


## emiro

Cure da ne trazim po postovima, ima li koja da je docekala betu s 4-st. i 6-st. embrijima?evo meni jucer bio transfer pa sam sad na cekanju  :Wink:  beta 16.6.


Failure is part of success

----------


## pak

> Cure da ne trazim po postovima, ima li koja da je docekala betu s 4-st. i 6-st. embrijima?evo meni jucer bio transfer pa sam sad na cekanju  beta 16.6.
> 
> 
> Failure is part of success


Nemam iskustva ali  :fige:  da se cvrsto prime ! Vadimo betu isti dan.

----------


## emiro

Hvala ti...drzimo fige za velikuuu Betu  :Wink: 


Failure is part of success

----------


## mima32

U zadnje vrijeme je bilo nekoliko trudnoca s dvodnevnim embrijima. Drzim  :fige:

----------


## saan

Meni je vracen jedan 2dnevni,4 stanicni i evo moja cura sada spava kraj mene :Smile: 
sretnooo

----------


## Mury

> Cure da ne trazim po postovima, ima li koja da je docekala betu s 4-st. i 6-st. embrijima?evo meni jucer bio transfer pa sam sad na cekanju  beta 16.6.
> 
> 
> Failure is part of success


Ja sam zatrudnila s blizancima, a vraćeni dvodnevni i to četverostanični i dvostanični! Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## red pepper

Emiro, bitno je napisati i na koji dan je bio transfer..Jer ovdje dole cure pišu da su imale recimo 4 stanični embrio na drugi dan,a to je super, dok recimo 4 stanični na treći dan baš i nije..Broj stanica bi se trebao udvostručavati svaki dan..Tko bi dan nakon punkcije trebao biti dvostanični, drugi dan četverostanični, treći dan osamstanični..A postoji razlika među bolnicama u danu transfera..negdje je transfer nakon 2 dana, a drugdje nakon tri dana.

----------


## emiro

Meni transfer bio 3 dan u Petrovoj. Eto tako da nije bajna situacija ali ima nade uvijek  :Wink: 


Failure is part of success

----------


## bubicazubica

hvala ..mislim da ću onda za 6 dana napraviti testić...ipak je jeftinije :Smile: 



> betu vadiš ako ne prokrvariš prije..nema smisla davati uputnicu za vađenje na dan kad trebaš dobiti menstruaciju ili oko tog datuma jer je beta onda još mala i moguće bi bila zbunjujuća i svakako bi ju trebalo ponavljati.A ako izvadiš kasnije onda je već veća i pouzdanija.Ali vi koje ste u ciljajnim odnosima i nemate terapiju utrićima, na vašem mjestu bi ja napravila samo test na trudnoću i ako je negativan prekrižila,a ako je pozitivan otišla vaditi betu..osim ako je obavezno javiti rezultate bete na humanu..al ja nisam javljala, samo sam došla na konzultacije iza toga i to je to, nitko mi nije ništa rekao što nisam javila..

----------


## KLARA31

Beta 731!!! Vracena 2cetverostanicna na 2dan. Ovo je beta 14dpt,vjerojatno je jedan

----------


## bubicazubica

uvijek ima nade!!!!!!!!



> Meni transfer bio 3 dan u Petrovoj. Eto tako da nije bajna situacija ali ima nade uvijek 
> 
> 
> Failure is part of success

----------


## bubekica

*klara* divna, divna beta! i ne mora biti da je jedan, beta je sasvim solidna  :Smile: 
cestitam!

----------


## KLARA31

Poprilicno sam sigurna da je jedan,prije mi je bila beta 650 na 12dpt. 
Danas mi je 26dan ciklusa.Na 7dpt i 10dpt je bila slabasna druga crtica

----------


## bubicazubica

čestitam...i neka i dalje dobro raste!!!!!



> Beta 731!!! Vracena 2cetverostanicna na 2dan. Ovo je beta 14dpt,vjerojatno je jedan

----------


## Vaki

KLARA31 - čestitam!
Mi smo danas 5t+6 i čuli smo majušno srce. Samo što imam i hematom pa moram mirovati...

----------


## pak

> Beta 731!!! Vracena 2cetverostanicna na 2dan. Ovo je beta 14dpt,vjerojatno je jedan


Cestitam !

----------


## KLARA31

Hvala na cestitkama.
Drzim fige ostalim cekalicama.
Vaki i ja sam u prvoj trudnoci imala hematom,nemoj se pripast ako prokrvaris,to bi mogao on puknit pa krvariš.

----------


## žužy

*KLARA31*,čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
*Vaki*,  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## red pepper

> Meni transfer bio 3 dan u Petrovoj. Eto tako da nije bajna situacija ali ima nade uvijek 
> 
> 
> Failure is part of success


naravno da ima nade..sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

> Beta 731!!! Vracena 2cetverostanicna na 2dan. Ovo je beta 14dpt,vjerojatno je jedan


Ajme koja beta! Bravo, čestitam..I nek se sve razvija po planu!!!

----------


## red pepper

> hvala ..mislim da ću onda za 6 dana napraviti testić...ipak je jeftinije


A nije ti jeftinije jer se beta vadi na uputnicu,ali je svakako jednostavnije  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Klara31,cestitke na beti  :Very Happy: !!!!
Vaki,super za <3!!!!
Ajmo ostale cekalice istim stopama krenite ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
A ja otkrila keks koji mi pase mcvities digestive,i davim se dok ga ne ispovracam,a onda mi niti on nece biti po volji  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Klara31, čestitam od srca i iskreno tim više me raduje što je ovo trudnoća od 2-dnevnog 4staničnog embrija i to od samo 3 j.s. i loše reakcije na iskreno relativno jaku hormonalnu stimulaciju - MA BRAVO i sad školski dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## FAnaS

Pozdrav cure, želim svima puno sreće u postupcima i iskreno čestitam onima koji su u tome uspjeli! Ja prijavljujem FET u ovom mjesecu, 3. ove godine..

----------


## bugaboo

Klara cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Vaki super za srceko :Very Happy:  Bude se i taj hematom povukao.

----------


## Šiškica

> Klara cestitam
> Vaki super za srceko Bude se i taj hematom povukao.


curke čestitam !!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bananka

Klara31 pa čestitam!!
Sretno i neka bude školska trudnoća.
Ja vadim ß u petak,ako prije ne dođe M,jer me sve probada već dva dana kao da ću je dobiti  :Sad: 

Vaki, bravo za srceko!

----------


## Ajvi

KLARA31, krasna beta! Čestitam!!!

Vaki,  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## edina

danas sam radila retrivel i imam 18j.s. transfer bi trebao biti u ponedeljak. nadam se da cu imati da zaledim koji.

----------


## KLARA31

Bananka i mene je probadalo,bolio me stomak svaki dan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

*Klara čestitam* !!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  sretno do kraja!

----------


## bubicazubica

eh da...ali doć do uputnice,kod moje sestre ili gin..e to je umijeće :Smile: 



> A nije ti jeftinije jer se beta vadi na uputnicu,ali je svakako jednostavnije

----------


## red pepper

Bubice,nek ti smilja da internu uputnicu za betu.moja ginekologica isto ne daje..

----------


## njanja1

klara cestitam,super beta
nakon 4 dana pikanja imamo 6 folikula,od cega 5 dobro izgleda,jedan je skroz mali! 
nastavlja se do u nedogled pikanje :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Vaki, čestitam na  :Heart: 
Klara super   :Very Happy:  i sretno dalje!

Nekako je mirno ovdje, možda zatišje pred buru????
Gdje su nam betočekalice? Nekako su se pritajile. 
*Sara* i ostale?

----------


## pak

E bura je glavi, bar meni.
Ubi me ovo  :Cekam:

----------


## Bananka

Pridružujem se pak. I meni je bura u glavi.
..sutra vadim betu...

----------


## pak

> Pridružujem se pak. I meni je bura u glavi.
> ..sutra vadim betu...


Jesi radila test ?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!

----------


## Bananka

U utorak (9dnt) sam radila test i bio je minus.
trebala sam tada dobiti vješticu, ali do danas još nije došla ali me svaki dan probada kao da će doći. -zato bura u glavi-.
Jesi ti radila test?

----------


## pak

Meni je danas 7.dnt i ne mogu docekati nedjelju kada bi mi i M trebala doci a i test bi radila. Ma vadila bi ja i betu u ponedjeljak samo tu kod mene nema privatno laba, a najblizi vadi samo utorkom i cetvrtkom  :Undecided: . Kao da zivim bogu iza nogu.
A mene probada od transfera,boli bas kao PMS  i muka mi je i glava me boli,i grudi i  jedino mi se vise ne spava. Sada zujim i nikako zaspati. Ali slicne simptome imam svaki mjesec iako nisam trudna.
E da i nocas sam sanjala 2 puta. U prvom djelu sanjala sam da sam dobila pa sam se probudila i par minuta razmisljala dali sanjam ili ne. Ok shvatim da sanjam i opet zaspim kad ono sanjam da sam kupila 4 testa i 2 su bila pozitivna, opet budjenje i razmisljanje dali je to san ili java.  :Laughing: Shavtila sam da sam pukla i opet nastavila spavati ali jednim okom budna.Tko zna sta bi bilo u 3. Eto prava bura, juzina i tramontana pomjesane u mojoj glavi.

----------


## cerepaha

Mene, za divno čudo, ovaj mjesec ne pere neka nervoza. Mala trema u iščekivanju bete - da, ali nema one uobičajene živčanoće. Možda zato jer sam ovaj put odlučila da je svako zivciranje uzaludno kad u ovoj glupoj fazi čekanja ništa ne ovisi o meni. Vidjet ćemo betu idući tjedan.

----------


## mimadz

bokić curke!  :Smile:  svima držim palčeve za puno sreće u postupcima i sretno sretnicama koje su uspjele.  Malo kasnim, rijetko se javljam, ali vas pozorno svakodnevno pratim  :Klap: ... prijavljujem se kao pikalica, danas 8. dan stim., sutra zadnji pregled, a u ponedjeljak valjda punkcija! pa ćemo vidjeti…  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## gigii

Klara cestitam!!!!
Mury i saan hvala vam sto ste podijelile te info, ohrabrujuce je.  :Smile:

----------


## gigii

Curke imam pitnje... da li je normalno da su nakon punkcije i dalje bradavice otecene i osjetljive,a jajnike ponkad malo osjetim? Punkcija bila prekjucer, stimulirani, 4 jajasca. :Smile: 
I razmisljam da li da pitam da mi embrije vrate 5.dan a ne treci, ne zna sta je pmetnije...?

----------


## bubekica

gigii, normalno je sve to sto osjecas, to je posljedica stimulacije.
Na kulturu blastociste ide se iskljucivo zbog bolje selekcije, kod manjeg broja embrija obicno se radi transfer 3. dan.

----------


## Strašna

Kod mene opet ništa, danas test negativan...  :Sad:

----------


## pak

> Kod mene opet ništa, danas test negativan...



Strasna uf zao mi je. Na koji dan si radila test,jeli i vjestica stigla,  mozda je prerano ?

----------


## Strašna

Nije prerano, test sam radila na 7dpt blastica-najosjetljiviji test. Znam da nije rano, jer kad se bilo primilo, pokazivalo je na 5dpt.

----------


## saan

Strasna.... grlim!
a kad vadis betu? mozda te iznenadi :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Betu vadim 12tog, ali teško da će me iznenadit. Znamo svi kakva je situacija kod blastica

----------


## s_iva

Ajoj Strašna   :Love:

----------


## Mury

Strašna, draga moja, jako, jako mi je žao  :Love: !!! Uh, nemam riječi, već si puno toga prošla, nadala sam se da je došao red na tebe....drži se!!!!

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure! Ali moje vrijeme će izgleda ipak još čekat neka bolja vremena...  :Sad: 
Baš me neće....

----------


## vatra86

Pak mozes vaditi betu kod nas u labu pon,sri i pet i onda zoves u lab pula  isti dan oko 13,14 da ti kazu rezultat, tako sam ja zadnji put, tj. Mm je zvao..  :Smile:  

Strasna grlim jako jako!!!

----------


## Bananka

Kod mene opet ništa, beta potvrdila i stigla vještica  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

Strašna i Bananka jako mi je žao! :Love:

----------


## pak

> Pak mozes vaditi betu kod nas u labu pon,sri i pet i onda zoves u lab pula  isti dan oko 13,14 da ti kazu rezultat, tako sam ja zadnji put, tj. Mm je zvao..  
> 
> Strasna grlim jako jako!!!


Znaci mogu u ponedjeljak  :Very Happy: . A znas mozda i koliko dodje ako platim?

----------


## pak

Strasna, Bananka  :Love: .

----------


## mala11111

Klara čestitam  :Smile: 
Strašna i Bananka šaljem veliki zagrljaj baš mi je žao meni je u utorak vadit betu nisam mogla docekati pa sam danas mapravila test i pozitovan je mrvicu je svijetlija traka ali je tu držim fige da je to to  :Smile:  živi bili pa u utorak vidili betu

----------


## pak

mala11111 super za crticu !
 :fige:  za utorak!

----------


## KLARA31

Strašna i Bananka zao mi je. Upornost se isplati,morat ce kad tad 

mala111 to je trudnoca,i meni je bila jedva vidljiva druga crtica

----------


## Bananka

Hvala svima na podrsci!
mala11111 drzim fige da u utorak bude lijepa beta!!!

----------


## žužy

*Strašna,Bananka*,jako mi je žao..  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## bubicazubica

Strašna i Bananka-žao mi je...grlim...
mala11111-držimo fige!!!!!!!!
pak-nema bure i nevere...samo sunčano :Smile: ...
p.s.možda su tvoji snovi ipak u pravu...

----------


## žužy

> Klara čestitam 
> Strašna i Bananka šaljem veliki zagrljaj baš mi je žao meni je u utorak vadit betu nisam mogla docekati pa sam danas mapravila test i pozitovan je mrvicu je svijetlija traka ali je tu držim fige da je to to  živi bili pa u utorak vidili betu


 :Very Happy: 
Sretno dalje,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku beticu!

----------


## mala11111

Pak,Bananka,Žuži Klara31 hvala na podršci i vidjet cemo što teta beta kaže u utorak.

----------


## cerepaha

Bananka i Strašna, žao mi je za minuse. 
Mala 11111 - držim palčeve za lijepu betu. Vjeroatno ću i ja u lab u utorak.
I svim ostalim betočekalicama puno, puno sreće!!!

----------


## mala11111

Cerepaha da nam bete budu super u utorak  :Smile: )))

----------


## pak

Bubice znas onu sto se babi stilo to se babi snilo  :Grin: 
Sada gledam mala1111 i ja smo isi dan imale transfer, mogla bi i ja pisnuti. Ali sada moram cekati do jutra a usla mi buba u glavu. :Cekam: 
A nije lose ni zivjeti u blazenom neznanju bar jos malo , uf.

----------


## gigii

bubekica, hvala ti  :Smile: 

čitala sam da je za blastociste veća šansa da se ugnjezde u maternicu. zna li netko više o tome? Hvala!!!!!

----------


## gigii

Strašna dobila sam poriv da se uključim... Jesam dobro skužila da si 7 dana nakon transfera radila test?
Nekako mislim da ipak pičiš pozitivni film, od nekih frendica sam čula da su puno više dana kasnije imale uputu dr.da vade betu jer da prerano može pokazati pogrešno.
Sretnoooo!  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

7 dana nakon transfera je prerano ako se radi o trodnevnom embriju..ako je rijec o blasticama onda ajde..blastica ima vece sanse gigii jer ono sto dodje do blastice je genetski bolje..jer ono sto je treci dan divan osmostanicni embrio peti dan ne mora doc do blastice,a ako dodje onda je ocito puno kvalitetnije..a kad zena ima mali broj oocita embriji se vracaju treci dan jer se biolozi ne zele kockati da se desi da nista ne ostane peti dan za vratiti..do blastice se ide ako ima vise embrija pa se pusta do petog dana zbog fet-a..jer se ne smrzava nista sto nije blastica koliko se meni cini..

----------


## red pepper

Pak-cekaj zeno,nece pobjeci!!daj za tih 35 kn plati meni koktel kad dodjes u rijeku  :Smile:

----------


## pak

> Pak-cekaj zeno,nece pobjeci!!daj za tih 35 kn plati meni koktel kad dodjes u rijeku


 Ima moja kuma jedan viska poklanja mi ga za rodjendan  :Smile: . 
A koktel ti platim kako god bilo.

----------


## FAnaS

Nama su na VV zamrznuli embrije 2.dan, cetverostanicne, max. 12 js oplodjeno od čega dobiveno 10 embrija. Transfer bio odgodjen zbog rizika od HS. Kada sam pitala biologicu kako to da nisu ciljali na blastice, odgovor, a znate imali ste punkciju u utorak, 5.dan je bila nedjelja pa smo morali ranije smrznuti.. hm.

----------


## red pepper

Sta ti je danas rodjic??happy b.  :Smile:  Znas vec sta ti zelim da dobijes,da se ne ponavljam!!  :Wink:

----------


## red pepper

Fanas,to s tim neradom nedjeljom cesto cujem..to je kriminal..pa sta uopce rade ako znaju unaprijed da ne mogu raditi kako spada ni punkcije ni transfere ni smrzavanje!!!

----------


## žužy

Zašto na VV ne zamrzivaju embrije 3. dan nakon oplodnje?

----------


## bubekica

Razlika u embrija 2 i 3 dan nije velika sto se tice selekcije.
Nerad nedjeljom komentiran je na raznim temama, pepper dal kelji link na temu gdje se zalimo za klinike.

----------


## FAnaS

Red, o tome se već puno pisalo i komentiralo, mislim da klinika VV, odnosno KB Merkur pod čijom je upravom mora riješiti taj problem ako im je stalo do ugleda i uspješnosti postupaka koje provode. 
Žužy, ne bi znala točno, mislim da o trenutku kriopohrane odlučuje biolog..

----------


## red pepper

Bubekica,ne mogu, na mobu sam do nedjelje,ovaj tapatalk je za nista..

----------


## pak

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85069-S...ne+mpo+klinika

evo ga,

----------


## gigii

Hvala!  :Smile:  
Hm, pa nije valjda česta pojava da sva četiri odu  :Sad: 
Šta je fet?




> 7 dana nakon transfera je prerano ako se radi o trodnevnom embriju..ako je rijec o blasticama onda ajde..blastica ima vece sanse gigii jer ono sto dodje do blastice je genetski bolje..jer ono sto je treci dan divan osmostanicni embrio peti dan ne mora doc do blastice,a ako dodje onda je ocito puno kvalitetnije..a kad zena ima mali broj oocita embriji se vracaju treci dan jer se biolozi ne zele kockati da se desi da nista ne ostane peti dan za vratiti..do blastice se ide ako ima vise embrija pa se pusta do petog dana zbog fet-a..jer se ne smrzava nista sto nije blastica koliko se meni cini..

----------


## pak

> Sta ti je danas rodjic??happy b.  Znas vec sta ti zelim da dobijes,da se ne ponavljam!!


Hvala rodjendan je bio u utorak, poklon jos cekam ! :Smile:

----------


## FAnaS

Gigii, FET (Frozen Embryo Transfer), transfer prethodno smrznutih embrija.

----------


## red pepper

Gigii ako imas 4 oocite ja sam skoro sigurna da ce ti raditi transfer treci dan..osim sad bas da sve 4 budu neki super osmostanicni embriji pa odluce pustiti..ali u protivnom mislim da ih je premalo za kockanje..

----------


## gigii

hvala žene.  :Smile: 
Ma bit će najbolje!  :Very Happy: 

Sretan rođendan! A poklon ti svi želimo isti  :Smile:

----------


## gigii

Riječanke kada ćemo na kavu?
 :Smile:  :Klap:

----------


## pak

Evo mene napravila danas test 9.dnt i negativan je, kasnije krenuo i smedji iscjedak mrvicu sa utricima. Meni je i do sada uvijek tako krenula na 9.dnt ali sad mi je i temperatula skocila na 38  :Sad: , i to nakon tablete za bolove jer me trbuh rasturao. A sve ove dane nije se dizala iznad 37,4 i to je normalno uz utrice a od cega sada ovo.  :Sick:

----------


## jo1974

Ja bih se osvrnula na ovu temperaturu koje vas većina prati a koja nije vjerodostojan znak -simptom jer je sve to individualno,kod povišene temperature nekome je to od utrića nekome to može biti neka virozica koja nije značajno izražena,ja sam kroz cijeli postupak i čekanje bete imala temperaturu 36.6,danas sam 10tt a temperatura je 36.7,simptome mućnine žene koje proizvode više bhcg  imaju izrazite mučnine i povračanje pa kako beta pada do kraja 12tt tako se mučnine smanjuju,one koje prozvode manje bhcg kao ja nemaju nikakve mućnine povremene vrtoglavice uzrok je nizak tlak.

Žao mi je za sve vas koje ste ovaj put razočarane vjerujem da vaše vrijeme dolazi samo treba biti uporan i neobazirati se na negativni ishod ispočetka je teško ali kasnije kao negativnosti se nižu valja otupiš pa kad dočekaš poz.betu djeluješ pomalo blesavo jer i dalje nevjeruješ da si to ti pa pitaš sestru da nisu možda pomješali testove,budite uporne jer ste vi sve žene zmajeve.

----------


## pak

Temperaturu mjerim cisto iz razloga jer uvijek imam nagli pad temperature dan pred m. Kako i inace tako i u postupcima neovisno od utrica ili crinone gela. Dobijem tocno na dan kada i nastupa redovna m. bez odstupanja ni jedan dan. Kako je u svakom postupku scenarij bio isti pratila sam i sada. Ali ovih 38 i nesto ce me dotuci do kraja, a vani 35 stupnjva.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Vaki

Cure, baš mi je žao za minuse i negativne bete...
Mala - sretno dalje!
Jo - ovo si baš lijepo objasnila. Meni je muka konstantno, ß je bila dosta visoka pa je to valjda to...

----------


## funky

Jo,dobro si rekla,ni meni ni u postupku ni sad u trudnoci (13 tjedana  :Smile:  ) nije temperatura presla 36.7 ,medjutim, mozda se neke cure mogu po tome orjentirati,iako im utrici mogu dizat temperaturu...
pak,draga,38 moze biti neka upala ili viroza...
zao mi je zbog svih negativnih testica, ima nas puno sta smo sad trudne ili s bebacima, a jos se osjecamo da itekako spadamo na ovaj forum,da navijamo i pratimo sve vas sta sad prolazite kroz sve ovo...i molimo da sta prije uspiju i vase mrve!!!!
Mala11111 sretno u utorak,da beta bude ogromna!!

----------


## kik@

Cure mogu vam se pridružiti?
Ja sam od danas pikalica nakon točno  šest godina krećemo ponovo u postupak

----------


## mala11111

Vaki i funky hvala vidit cemo za 2 dana nikako proci......

----------


## emiro

Kika@ sretnoooo

----------


## Snekica

pak  :Love:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Taps: ...pak...
žao mi je zbog  - ...



> Evo mene napravila danas test 9.dnt i negativan je, kasnije krenuo i smedji iscjedak mrvicu sa utricima. Meni je i do sada uvijek tako krenula na 9.dnt ali sad mi je i temperatula skocila na 38 , i to nakon tablete za bolove jer me trbuh rasturao. A sve ove dane nije se dizala iznad 37,4 i to je normalno uz utrice a od cega sada ovo.

----------


## žužy

*pak*, :Love: 
*kik@*,nek je sa srećom! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Pa sto je s ovom temom jel itko u postupku?  :Sad: 
Zelim vam svima puno srece,da do ljeta bude jos trudnoca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## vatra86

Mury pocelo je lijepo vrijeme pa se nadam da ljudi iskoristavaju bolje slobodno vrijeme nego da su na forumu. Gledam po sebi...  :Smile:  

U svakom slucaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Eto mene na konzultacijama sutra...

----------


## Argente

Mudro zboriš, vatro...i nek si ti sebi zavibrala  :Smile: )
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## pak

> Mury pocelo je lijepo vrijeme pa se nadam da ljudi iskoristavaju bolje slobodno vrijeme nego da su na forumu. Gledam po sebi...  
> 
> U svakom slucaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Eto mene na konzultacijama sutra...


Ima nas jos koji se premjestamo sa stolice na stolicu,a vani vruce  a more tako blizu.......  :Cekam:  Jos malo.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo malo za sutra !

----------


## red pepper

evo vam na objema ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Vatra, Pak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno!!!!

----------


## red pepper

Pak ???????? :Cekam:

----------


## mala11111

Pak veliki zagrljaj.
Danas 12dnt moja sluzbena beta 253.4 i u utorak kontrola  :Smile:

----------


## pak

> Pak veliki zagrljaj.
> Danas 12dnt moja sluzbena beta 253.4 i u utorak kontrola


Cestitma !!! Neka sve bude skolski do kraja.

----------


## pak

> Pak ????????



Da, da i ja cekam. Evo upravo napravljen jos jedan test, naravno negativan. Jutros vadila betu, rezultat ce biti sutra a vjestica nikako da krene. Ali dobro nema veze, nesto se ipak promjenilo, nisam procurila 9.dnt. pa cu si to uzeti kao pozitivni pomak .

----------


## bubicazubica

mala-sretno...čestitam!!!!!!!!!
pak-žao mi je još jednom što je i drugi bio -...ali glavu gore!!!

----------


## pak

> mala-sretno...čestitam!!!!!!!!!
> pak-žao mi je još jednom što je i drugi bio -...ali glavu gore!!!


Ma nema predaje, evo ima i pozitivna strana, sutra cu na more pa neka ni ne dobijem do drugog mjeseca! Malo predaha bilo bi sasvim uredu. Sa ciklusima svakih 22-23 dana bila  bi dobrodosla promjena.
bubica kada ce pasti tvoj testic?

----------


## bubicazubica

mislim da ću čekati do sutra-prekosutra ako ne dobijem...a od danas imam osjećaj da hoću...do jučer sam si mislila"kako super,niš me ne boli,nemam nikakav filing za dobit,totalna nirvana (za razliku od prehodnih mjeseci kad me znalo i po tjedan dana prije boljet)..ono hajlajf :Smile: "...e...prevarila sam se...
...drago mi je za tvoju pozitivnu stranu....odmorit ćeš se,malo opustit,i onda u nove pobjede ...!!

----------


## red pepper

Pak  :Sad:  ...za poludit..zoves ga sad u 2.30? Danas ima ambulantu..

----------


## red pepper

Za prirodnjak mislim..

----------


## pak

> Pak  ...za poludit..zoves ga sad u 2.30? Danas ima ambulantu..


Ma nemam zivaca sada zvati, vjerojatno bi dobila odgovor kao i od moje gin. Ponovite test za par dana.Sutra cu dobiti i nalaz bete, a sluzbena beta je ionako tek 16.6. Drzati cu se protokola, pa ako stignem u prirodnjak dobro a ako ne odmaram i uzivam u jos jednom ljetu.

----------


## cerepaha

> Pak veliki zagrljaj.
> Danas 12dnt moja sluzbena beta 253.4 i u utorak kontrola


Ajme, mala11111, sugrađanko moja, čestitam od srca!!!!  :Very Happy: 
Kod mene na 16 dpo beta 0, ali nema plakanja i kukanja. Prekrasan je dan i idemo na kupanje!!! 
Sad čim dobijem, zovem VV i naručujem se za konzultacije za IVF. 

Svim curama koje su u iščekivanju šaljem puno, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pak

> Ajme, mala11111, sugrađanko moja, čestitam od srca!!!! 
> Kod mene na 16 dpo beta 0, ali nema plakanja i kukanja. Prekrasan je dan i idemo na kupanje!!! 
> Sad čim dobijem, zovem VV i naručujem se za konzultacije za IVF. 
> 
> Svim curama koje su u iščekivanju šaljem puno, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~


cerepaha zao mi je, ali bravo za stav !

----------


## mala11111

Hvala cure cerepaha glavu gore idemo dalje tako treba samo pozitivno razmišljati  :Smile:

----------


## dubyaki

Žene moram se malo pojadati....ovo mi je prvi IVF bio. Od 12 js, oplodilo se 7, od 7 2 super, a 2 mrvicu manje kvalitetne. 3.6. Je bio transfer 2 blastice, isti dan 1 Brevactid, sutradan 1 Decapeptyl i 8.6. Jos jedan Brevactid. Ono sto mene muci je da nisam ocekivala da cu se ovako lose osjecati nakon svega. Stalno imam bolove u predjelu jajnika i maternice, prave menstrualne bolove, s tim da me danas tako presjeklo da sam se tih 15 sec drzala za sudoper. Drugi dan transfera cjelodnevna glavobolja, u nedjelju ujutro zavrsila na hitnoj s upalom uha, cice me bole ko da mi netko okrece igle unutra, spavanje svako malo. Pa mislim....nakon 33gonala i 15 decapeptyla ne tnam jel ovo normalno. Jucer sam imala najtezi dan od kad smo krenuli u ovaj ivf. Plakanje, svi ti bolovi, omamljenost....danas je evo bolji dan. Samo sam htjela rec da se evo nisam nadala da ce mi biti ovako  :Sad:  tolko me uznemiruju ove svakodnevne pojave da o rezultatu ni ne razmisljam.
Ps oprostite na dugom postu, ali barem mi je sad malo lakse  :Smile:

----------


## gigii

Dubyaki nek si se ti izjadala! Drzim palceve da bude lakse i ljepse.

Sretno svima.
Zna li netko kako mozemo povecati sanse za implantaciju embrija nakon ET, sta mi mozemo ciniti? Pokusavam nesto naci na netu a ne uspijeva.. . Da uz odbrojavanje i nešto doprinesemo...kako?

----------


## red pepper

Bubicazubica, Newbie,kako stoje stvari? Kad bi trebale dobit/ne dobit?Negdje u slicno vrijeme mi se cini..imate sta od simptoma?

----------


## Mury

> Dubyaki nek si se ti izjadala! Drzim palceve da bude lakse i ljepse.
> 
> Sretno svima.
> Zna li netko kako mozemo povecati sanse za implantaciju embrija nakon ET, sta mi mozemo ciniti? Pokusavam nesto naci na netu a ne uspijeva.. . Da uz odbrojavanje i nešto doprinesemo...kako?


*gigii*, pij sok od cikle. Ja sam pila onaj iz DM-a. I sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pak

dubyki sve su to normalne nuspojave stimulacije. Jajnici bole od punkcije, sve je to novo tvome organizmu pa pridodaj tome i stres i evo ti ludila. Odmaraj, uzimaj dosta tekucine, primirise jos koji dan. Nazalost svaki sljedeci postupak je malo "laksi" jer znas sta mozes ocekivati.
Svakako se nadam da ti nece trebati sljedeci postupak, zato izdrzi jos malo i ~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu !

----------


## pak

> mislim da ću čekati do sutra-prekosutra ako ne dobijem...a od danas imam osjećaj da hoću...do jučer sam si mislila"kako super,niš me ne boli,nemam nikakav filing za dobit,totalna nirvana (za razliku od prehodnih mjeseci kad me znalo i po tjedan dana prije boljet)..ono hajlajf"...e...prevarila sam se...
> ...drago mi je za tvoju pozitivnu stranu....odmorit ćeš se,malo opustit,i onda u nove pobjede ...!!


Bubice jesi ponovila test ? Ajde razveseli nas malo !

----------


## orhideja.

Da Vam se i ja javim..... transfer bio 7.6. 2 blastice
u isčekivanju 20.6.
Započeli smo opušteno (valjda se s vremenom i nekon nekoliko neuspijeha naviknemo)
istina da nervoza svakim danom raste, od simptoma još uvijek 0 bodova, ni (.)(.) nisu bolne čak ni od utrića

a sad da Vas počastim  :mama:  :pivo:  :alexis:  budući da mi je roćkas danas-runda za swe

----------


## lady555

zna li netko kada se ide po lijekove kod dr. da li dr. pregleda tada ili samo objasni kako se primaju lijekovi i kada se pocinje sa primanjem

----------


## red pepper

U kojoj bolnici?u ri lijekove daje glavna sestra po nalazu doktora.dr nema s tim veze.kod sestre se narucis i to je to..

----------


## bubicazubica

orhideja-sretan rođendan...i neka bude pozitivno slatko isčekivanje!!!!!!!
pak-sutra ću pish pish....nema danas veselja :Smile: 
red-danas bi trebala dobit,od simptoma tek od jučer povremeno "ona bol treba doć svaki čas"..ostalo niš...osim kihanja,znam sad ćete mi se smijati,ali u prvoj t.neobjašnjivo sam kihala jedno 20 dana (bilo je ljeto,plus 35,i nije me moglo ništa iritirati osim mora)...po cijele dane(osim zijevanja naravno)...
ostalo 0 bodova...

----------


## lady555

u petrovoj bolnici, rekli su mi da ce mi dati lijekovi kada je dr. tu, ne znam zasto...

----------


## žužy

*lady*,iči ćeš kod dr na razgovor,objasnit će ti u kratko a sestre će ti proceduru oko pikanja objasniti u detalje.Pitaj ih ako ti nešto neće biti jasno.
Pregled nećeš imati.

----------


## edina

Dali je rano za kakve simotme trudnoce posle samo 2 dana od transfera? Ponekad kao da me prodobe u ledzima.  Vratili su 2 embri peti dan.

----------


## gigii

mury hvala ti. imam ciklu, sad cu ju svjezu pojesti  :Very Happy:    Orhideja sreta rodendan!!       


> *gigii*, pij sok od cikle. Ja sam pila onaj iz DM-a. I sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## red pepper

Pak,kakva je beta?ne javljas nista..

Bubice,ako nisi jos dobila to bi mogao biti dobar znak..drzim fige onda sutra  :Smile:

----------


## emiro

Cure cekalice bete gdje ste??? Ima li kakvih simptoma? Ja jos 5 dana do bete


Failure is part of success

----------


## edina

Ja radim betu tek sledeci petak.  Izludi me ovo cekanje

----------


## pak

> Pak,kakva je beta?ne javljas nista..
> 
> Bubice,ako nisi jos dobila to bi mogao biti dobar znak..drzim fige onda sutra


Beta 0.05  :Mad: .
Uf zabolila me glava od silnog kalkuliranja cijelo popodne i sad mi na kraju muz kaze da se ni ne trudim razmisljati jer do 9.mj ne idemo nigdje.  Mozda ga jos uspijem obrlatiti veceras  :Cool: .

----------


## red pepper

A joj  :Sad:  bas mi je totalno zao..ma mozda bolje pusti za jesen..mjesec dana gore dole..odi na konzultacije svakako pa vidite..a bas sam se nadala.. :Sad:

----------


## Frćka

*Orhideja* sretan roćkas!!!Znaš šta ti želim za rođendan i tome držim :fige:  :Heart: 
*Bubice, giggi, emiro, edina* za + i ogromne bete :fige: 
*Pak* :Love: 
Svima koji su akciji bilo koje vrste!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## emiro

@Pak zao mi je  :Sad:  drzi se i hrabro naprijed...


Failure is part of success

----------


## Strašna

Moja beta 0. 
Idemo dalje......ako dalje uopće ima........

----------


## piki

> Moja beta 0. 
> Idemo dalje......ako dalje uopće ima........


Grlim draga  :Love:

----------


## pak

Orhideja sretan rodjendan, nek ti se ostvari najveca zelja !
Strasna  :Love: , 
bubice ?  :Cekam:

----------


## bubicazubica

pak...strašna....-žao mi je
za sve koje se pitate kako stvari stoje kod mene-još uvijek ništa...kasni 1 dan..ustvari prije točno 14 d,je bila o(kako kaže dr.)...čekam do sutra..na petak 13 ću vadit betu,pa što bude nek bude!

----------


## žužy

Žao mi je *Strašna,pak*...  :Love:   :Love: 

*Frćka*,pa di si,kaj ima?  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

*Strašna* žao mi je, drži se...
*Žužy* Ja evo spremam ormare, pravim se da mi je sve malo (nije daleko od istine :Grin: ), pakiram za neke curice ono što je skoro novo, želim da ormar izgleda prazno, pa da moram u shopping, al naravno ne pitaš to! :Laughing: 
Zapisana sam za kraj 6 za ljekove, al kako stalno nešto petljam,odgađam... dok se ne krenem pikat, ne vjerujem samoj sebi, pa ni ne javljam. Nećkala sam se, ali me Red pepperić skoro sama zapisala, ali ja joj možda ipak šmugnem! :Smile: 
Lh trakica mi jutros pokazala baš testnu tamniju i sad smišljam kako ovog svog neplanski, ne očito kao uvjek obralatit da... :Grin: 
Iako mi ništa s ovim trakicama nije jasno jer mi svaki mjesec, dan prije pokaže obje iste boje, a sutradan još tamniju...Valjda mi trebaju manje osjetljive...
Šta je s tobom? Si napravila kariogram? Nama stiglo napokon neki dan, sve ok, tako da i dalje nemamo dijagnozu, osim moje psihe!
Pazi mi posta, kao da nisam pričala 5 dana! :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

Ma neka ,samo ti pričaj  :mama: 
I prazni te ormare...svaki shoping dobro dojde za body & soul!
Super za dobar nalaz. Eh ta dijagnoza...
Mi tek 1.7. idemo na rebro.
Jel to pod obavezno da svakom paru izvade krv nakon razgovora,ili ima netko da mu je genetičar odlučio da ne mora?
Imam up za prvi pregled,nije mi dala gin mam za kariogram...kaže neka genetičar sam odluči koji nalazi trebaju. 
Ipak mislim otiči po up za sam kariogram odmah da imam spremno i da ne šetamo bezveze i čekamo na novi termin.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Strašna* - jako mi je žao! Glavu gore!

Cure, da li mi koja zna reći da li je ovo uredan nalaz? 

fT3 -   2,83 pg/ml (1,71 - 3,71)
fT4 -   0,89 ng/dl  (0,70 - 1,48)
TSH -  0,79 IU/ml (0,35 - 4,94)
anti TG - 0,9 IU/ml (0,00 - 5,61)
anti TPO - 0,0 IU/ml (0,00 - 4,11)

*Vidim da je sve u referentnim vrijednostima, ali da li je ovo i poželjan rezultat analize za MPO?* 

Pokušala sam naći na netu - ali nisam uspjela. Hvala na pomoći i tumačenju!

----------


## žužy

*anka*,nalazi su ti savršeni!
Smo neznam za ovaj anti TPO,kaj znači kad je skroz doljnja granica.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Žužy, hvala ti!!!!

Malo sam bila u brizi - doktor mi je davno rekao da je min. vrijednost TSH 0,8 - hmm - moj je onda na doljnjoj granici.

A što se tiče Anti TPO - čitam na netu da povišena vrijednost upućuje na tumor štitnjače - odnosno prisutnost anti-tijela koji napadaju štitnjaču. Ali ne mogu naći da li je apsolutna odsutnost ovog problematična. Valjda nije, kad je referentna vrijednost od 0 pa na dalje. 

Čitam da je nizak TSH problematičan u trudnoći- jer tijelo u trudnoći proizvodi više hormona i s time dodatno smanjuje TSH.... Hmmmmmmm 

Inače tražim uzrok lošeg endometrija....

----------


## Frćka

Što se tiče kariograma, imala sam odmah uputnicu za kariogram, MM isto i gen,svjetovanje, bila sam bila unutra na razgovoru s genetičarem sama, isto i par prije nas, žena sama unutra, par pitanja, zapisao, dala mu papir od dr.mpo da se traži kariogram, bila unutra nekoliko min, MM vani i samo nas odveo na vađenje krvi.
Pitanja tipa: neka teža bolest, rodila, u familiji...Kod mene je bila jedna biokemijska i spontani, neznam dal odbije nekoga ko nije slično prošao...

----------


## clover

Bok Nestrpljiva, meni su eto rekli da bi trudnoca uspjela TSH mora biti oko 2..raspitaj se oko toga..ponekad nema veze sto je u granicama..





> *Strašna* - jako mi je žao! Glavu gore!
> 
> Cure, da li mi koja zna reći da li je ovo uredan nalaz? 
> 
> fT3 -   2,83 pg/ml (1,71 - 3,71)
> fT4 -   0,89 ng/dl  (0,70 - 1,48)
> TSH -  0,79 IU/ml (0,35 - 4,94)
> anti TG - 0,9 IU/ml (0,00 - 5,61)
> anti TPO - 0,0 IU/ml (0,00 - 4,11)
> ...

----------


## žužy

*Frćka*,mi nemamo MPO preporuku,poslala me moja gin. Ali uzet ću povijest bo i sve papire, pa nek čita ako treba.

*clover*,mislim da je bitnije da je TSH *do* 2 - 2,5..ne baš da mora biti tolko.
I uvijek je bolje da je niži,nego višlji...naravno,do doljnje granice.

----------


## red pepper

> Moja beta 0. 
> Idemo dalje......ako dalje uopće ima........


Stvarno mi je žao!Ali nemoj se predati, glavu gore! Dok pokušavaš ima i nade !  :Heart:

----------


## red pepper

Zapisana sam za kraj 6 za ljekove, al kako stalno nešto petljam,odgađam... dok se ne krenem pikat, ne vjerujem samoj sebi, pa ni ne javljam. Nećkala sam se, ali me Red pepperić skoro sama zapisala, ali ja joj možda ipak šmugnem! :Smile: 

 :Shock:  :Shock:  ovo mi skoro promaklo,ali ipak nije!

----------


## red pepper

urotu mi kuješ iza leđa frćka.. :Laughing:

----------


## nina977

> *Strašna* - jako mi je žao! Glavu gore!
> 
> Cure, da li mi koja zna reći da li je ovo uredan nalaz? 
> 
> fT3 -   2,83 pg/ml (1,71 - 3,71)
> fT4 -   0,89 ng/dl  (0,70 - 1,48)
> TSH -  0,79 IU/ml (0,35 - 4,94)
> anti TG - 0,9 IU/ml (0,00 - 5,61)
> anti TPO - 0,0 IU/ml (0,00 - 4,11)
> ...


Nalazi su ti u potpunom redu,za TSH je poželjno da ne bude iznad 2,a anti TPO 0,0 je super nalaz ,da je povišen onda bi ukazivalo na autoimunu bolest štitnjače,ovako sve super :Smile: .Sretno..

----------


## Šiškica

ova antitjela su ti super  :Yes: 

kod mene su došla na tisuće      !!!!

----------


## heky

curke na koji nacin ste mjerile bazalnu? kako je najbolje?

----------


## vatra86

U ustima,tocnije pod jezik, svako jutro prije dizanja iz kreveta

----------


## Frćka

> urotu mi kuješ iza leđa frćka..


 :Laughing:  Pa ja već gledam šta te nema!!!

----------


## lady555

evo ja sam danas bila u Petrovoj, od lijekova sam preuzela samo Gonal za sada, počinjem s pikanjem ćim dobijem i bio je i pregled prije preuzimanja lijekova ni  sama ne znam zašto.-..

----------


## red pepper

> Pa ja već gledam šta te nema!!!


eee loša si muljatorica. Želiš me smuljat i onda mi to serviraš na tanjuru..  :Laughing:  moram te držat na oku.  :Grin:

----------


## red pepper

> evo ja sam danas bila u Petrovoj, od lijekova sam preuzela samo Gonal za sada, počinjem s pikanjem ćim dobijem i bio je i pregled prije preuzimanja lijekova ni  sama ne znam zašto.-..


Pa super što te je pregledao prije postupka da se vidi ako imaš kakvu cistu koja bi mogla raditi probleme u postupku..

----------


## libertas8

> Žužy, hvala ti!!!!
> 
> Malo sam bila u brizi - doktor mi je davno rekao da je min. vrijednost TSH 0,8 - hmm - moj je onda na doljnjoj granici.
> 
> A što se tiče Anti TPO - čitam na netu da povišena vrijednost upućuje na tumor štitnjače - odnosno prisutnost anti-tijela koji napadaju štitnjaču. Ali ne mogu naći da li je apsolutna odsutnost ovog problematična. Valjda nije, kad je referentna vrijednost od 0 pa na dalje. 
> 
> Čitam da je nizak TSH problematičan u trudnoći- jer tijelo u trudnoći proizvodi više hormona i s time dodatno smanjuje TSH.... Hmmmmmmm 
> 
> Inače tražim uzrok lošeg endometrija....



TSH se u trudnoći može povisiti, zato za postupak i traze da bude do 2.5...Znam  jer vodim borbu sa stitnjačom

----------


## libertas8

Curke da se i ja javim....10.6. je bio transfer 5. dan, ali 2 morule. Biologica je rekla da nije baš sretna, da su trebali bit blastice...Nadam se da to ništa loše ne znači, osim da se malo sporije razvijaju. Beta dakle 24.6., a ja sam već luda!

----------


## Mary123

Evo mene..da se malo javim nakon dugo vremena..spremamo se za postupak...Gonale cekaju..a mi cekamo m..
Sretno svima!

----------


## Aerin

Ja sam vaginalno jer je točnije od oralnog.. Kod oralnog su mi bile svakakve temperature.. Samo je problem sto moras svaki dan dezinficrati toplomjer  :Laughing:

----------


## gigii

Evo da se malo javim. Ovo iscekivanje... 2 lijepe satke mrvice u meni. Treba betu docekati. Jos nisam otkrila sta osim cikle moze pomoci da moje mrvice se lijepougnjezde i rastu  :Very Happy:

----------


## heky

hahahahaha, citala sam svakakve varijante mjerenja bazalne.. nekako mi je pod jezik bolja solucija od vaginalnog :D

----------


## bubicazubica

Vibramo za mrvice!!!!!!!!!!!
kod mene -
idemo dalje!!!

----------


## Vaki

Strašna, Bubicazubica - cure baš mi je žao. Stalno vas pratim i držim palčeve za dalje! :Love:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, puno vam hvala! Odmah sam mirnija.

Jedan moguci razlog loseg endometrija iskljucen... Idemo dalje! 

Betocekalice - drzim fige!

----------


## red pepper

Bubice,bas steta  :Sad: 

Ali super da nisi potonula!!bit ce,bit ce!i daj malo doktoricu pozuri  :Smile:  odmah ju iduci put kad dodjes uzicaj nesto konkretno za 9.mjesec.

----------


## LaraLana

Cure trebam pomoc i misljenje.....u koje vrijeme ste si pikale Decapeptyl vi koje ste imale u protokolu??? Moj mpo dr mi je za Gonal i Cetrotide rekao da si dajem oko 19h- 20 h a za Decapeptyl mi nije nista konkretno naglasio pa da cujem od vas u koje doba dana ste se pikale. Hvala

----------


## *sunisshining*

I ja da se javim. Da ne izgleda da nema nikoga u postupcima trenutno. Danas 11dc 5 folikula, raznih velicina 14-20mm. 
Sutra jos 1 gonal i 1 orgalutran, u 22 stoperica i u ponediljak 14dc aspiracija. Eto. Drzite mi nozno-rucne ma sve zive... :Smile: 
Nigdi ne mogu nac tocne podatke o orgalutranu. 
Ja ga primam po 1 kom od 9dc i dr mi je reka da on sluzi da ne popucaju folikuli prije vrimena... jel to ucinkovito? I koliko je ucinkovito? 
Svim curama ~~~~~~

----------


## Sadie

Ja sam to koristila u zadnjem stimuliranom, al se ne sjećam detalja (uz menopur i još nešto poslije ET-a). Sad sam na žešćoj terapiji (gonal i citrotide). 
Danas 10dc imam 8 folikula 15-17 mm (i još 5 koje ne pratimo). Sutra ide samo štoperica.
Imamo isti dan aspiraciju (meni 13dc).  :Smile:  Kam ti ideš? 

Nadam se boljoj berbi. Zadnji put sam imala 10 js, al se samo 6 oplodilo i od toga samo 2 zametka bila za ET. Ovaj put se nadamo kvalitetnijim js (količina nije problem), i naravno da se primi.  :Smile:

----------


## *sunisshining*

> Ja sam to koristila u zadnjem stimuliranom, al se ne sjećam detalja (uz menopur i još nešto poslije ET-a). Sad sam na žešćoj terapiji (gonal i citrotide). 
> Danas 10dc imam 8 folikula 15-17 mm (i još 5 koje ne pratimo). Sutra ide samo štoperica.
> Imamo isti dan aspiraciju (meni 13dc).  Kam ti ideš? 
> 
> Nadam se boljoj berbi. Zadnji put sam imala 10 js, al se samo 6 oplodilo i od toga samo 2 zametka bila za ET. Ovaj put se nadamo kvalitetnijim js (količina nije problem), i naravno da se primi.


Imas ih dosta! Nadam se da ces imat i bingo i smrzlice za neke druge pute. 
Ja sam u dr b na kbc firule. Ti?
Meni je isto samo u glavi da budu kvalitetne i da budu tu u ponediljak. Zato me i zanima ovaj orgalutran...

----------


## Argente

*sunisshining*, kakav ti je to protokol? Samo 1 gonal dnevno?
Orgalutran je supresija, kako ti i rekoše. Učinkovito sprečava prijevremeno pucanje folikula. U stimuliranom postupku sa supresijom folikuli ne pucaju - uvijek se doduše čuje neka priča kako nekom jesu ali...možeš slobodno računati da ti se to neće dogoditi.

----------


## njanja1

LaraLana ja sam decapepty u proslom postupku oko 22 :Shock: o pikala,ustvari manje vise sam sve u to vrijeme pikala,15 minuta razlike! ja sam juce imala punkciju,cekam rezultate iz labora,7 js su izvadili samo da vidimo koliko ce se oplodit,iskreno jos me pesimizam tuce,ne glumim ga ko sto bi mozda neko mislio nego ja stvarno vise nemogu nista promjenit,probala sam cini mi se sve(jesti,piti,meditirat),u svakom postupku malte ne vec kolica kupovala,sad sta bude bude,ako ne idemo dalje! pikala sam 10 dana sve skupa,450 ie merionala i zadnja 4 dana orgalutran! juce sam jos itralipid infuziju dobila i prolutron depoot na moje inzistiranje  :Smile: javim se  :Kiss:

----------


## mala11111

Tužnicama veliki zagrljaj ne predajte se idemo dalje. Jucer 15dnt moja beta je 676.7. U vezi TSH nestrpljiva anka kod mene je bio sluca dan prije transvera je bio 1.25 a jucer 5.40 naravno odmah zvala dokt. i on mi je rekao da za sad ok bitno da beta raste pravilno i da ga TSH ne zabrinjava ali da na dan transvera kao i 4 dana nakon mora biti od 1-2 a tako mi je i bilo.

----------


## *sunisshining*

Argente, hvala na odgovoru...baš me je to tribalo čut. Moj protokol ide ovako...mislim da je to polustimulirani...
Femara (3x1), pa gonal x2 7dc i 8dc, 9dc i 10dc gonal x2+ orgalutran x1, 11dc i 12dc gonal x1+ orgalutran x1, navečer štoperica, 14dc aspiracija. Eto...javim u ponediljak kako je prošlo. 
Puno sriće svima!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## *sunisshining*

njanja1,  :fige:  da se sve oplode!
ja sam se pikala u podne ako ti to sta znaci...
i cemu sluzi ta infuzija? neka cura je bila pisala tu da je primala infuziju nakon punkcije ili transfera...nisam sigurna...i bebica se ugnjezdila....

----------


## Sadie

> Imas ih dosta! Nadam se da ces imat i bingo i smrzlice za neke druge pute. 
> Ja sam u dr b na kbc firule. Ti?
> Meni je isto samo u glavi da budu kvalitetne i da budu tu u ponediljak. Zato me i zanima ovaj orgalutran...


I mi se nadamo smrzlićima, čini se da su ovaj put kvalitetniji, ali vidjet ćemo poslije aspiracije.
Ja sam u Zgb-u, BetaPlus.
Držim ti figice.

----------


## njanja1

5 ih se oplodilo,idu na blastociste jer se super razvijaju,tako da je transfer u srijedu i po prvi put posljepodne,muza su zvali jer ja od usisavaca nisam cula telefon  :Smile: ,tako da nisam pitala zasto posljepodne!
sunisshining ta infuzija ima navodno isto djelovanje kao imonologiranje,posto ja u svih 5 postupaka dobijem 5-7 dan extremno znojenje,tijelo mi odbacuje embrij tako ja to vidim! infuzija krece od ciklusa prije stimulacije,mada sam ju i prosli put imala pa nista,al istice im rok trajanja a imam jos 10 komada pa reko da ih iskoristim  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

M stigla...sutra 3xgonal!

----------


## orhideja.

7dnt 2blastice (fet), test negativan--rano je još,zar ne??

već par dana konstantno osijetim probadanje,pulsiranje,bol (izmjenjuje se) s ljeve strane...danas je jako izraženo 
ima li netko s sličnim simptomima--a da nije bila trudnoća??

----------


## *sunisshining*

Mala1111 cestitke!
Sadie fige za smrzlice!
Njanja1 za puno blastica!
Orhideja rano je!
Mary123 samo hrabro...
Svima jedno veliko sunce da se okupate u njegovim sretnim zrakama...
Ja sutra na aspiraciju...prpa...

----------


## Sadie

Zašto te strah? Ja si nekak mislim da svaki idući put može biti samo bolje nego prethodni.
Figice svima.

----------


## pingwin

Zdravo svima  :Smile: 
Da se i ja pridružim klubu. 
U ponedeljak su mi vraćena dva embrija i sve je išlo po planu do danas, kad su bolovi u stomaku postali jači i pojavio se iscjedak roskasti pa zatim braonkasti. Betu radim sledeći vikend, al se brinem jer mi je ovo 4-ti pokušaj i do sad nisam imala slične simptome. 
Kakva su vaša iskustva?
Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## mima32

Mozda je implantacija?  :fige:

----------


## emiro

Evo ja danas 14 dnt i jos nisam uzela uputnicu za vadit Betu a vec sam prokrvarila tocno kao sat! Lagano se vjestica probija ali cu svejedno sutra vadit betu da sam sigurna da je i ovaj put gotovo.cure ne odustajte nikad! Jace smo od svakog neuspjeha!


Failure is part of success

----------


## bubicazubica

Svim curama,čekalicama,pikalicama,koje čekaju transfer,punkciju i svašta nešto- :fige: DO NEBA!!!!!!!
tužnicama-jedan veliki :Love:  i snage za dalje!!!!!!!

----------


## bubicazubica

hvala..i idemo dalje!!!!!



> Strašna, Bubicazubica - cure baš mi je žao. Stalno vas pratim i držim palčeve za dalje!

----------


## bubicazubica

...mislim da ću sutra morat molit da me prime dan ranije ili dan kasnije na folikulom.....u petak ne mogu ni da se postavim na trepavice..sutra moram ponovo zvat sestru da mi kaže ako imaju koga za raspored za četvrtak ili subotu...uhhhhhhhhhhh
..........


> Bubice,bas steta 
> 
> Ali super da nisi potonula!!bit ce,bit ce!i daj malo doktoricu pozuri  odmah ju iduci put kad dodjes uzicaj nesto konkretno za 9.mjesec.

----------


## red pepper

> ...mislim da ću sutra morat molit da me prime dan ranije ili dan kasnije na folikulom.....u petak ne mogu ni da se postavim na trepavice..sutra moram ponovo zvat sestru da mi kaže ako imaju koga za raspored za četvrtak ili subotu...uhhhhhhhhhhh
> ..........


u četvrtak je manestar dole ako budu radili,a radit će ako bude bilo posla..U subotu ti je sigurno netko dežuran..Ja idem sutra dole isto vidjet ako će radit u četvrtak i pokušat se ubacit na pregled..pošto je to valjda jedini dan ovaj mjesec kad on radi, a nitko me drugi ne želi pregledat..tako da se onda možda vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

Neka nam je sa srećom onda :Smile: 
...vidimo se ....



> u četvrtak je manestar dole ako budu radili,a radit će ako bude bilo posla..U subotu ti je sigurno netko dežuran..Ja idem sutra dole isto vidjet ako će radit u četvrtak i pokušat se ubacit na pregled..pošto je to valjda jedini dan ovaj mjesec kad on radi, a nitko me drugi ne želi pregledat..tako da se onda možda vidimo

----------


## lady555

cure da prijavim, danas mi je 1. dan ciklusa sutra idem na prvo pikanje...

----------


## bubicazubica

Lady-sretno ,i uspješno  pikanje :Smile: !!!!!!!!!

----------


## pak

> Svim curama,čekalicama,pikalicama,koje čekaju transfer,punkciju i svašta nešto-DO NEBA!!!!!!!
> tužnicama-jedan veliki i snage za dalje!!!!!!!


Potpisujem bubicu.
I bubica i red  navijam da se uspijete iskoordinirati. Sretno~~~~~~!

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana ja sam decapepty u proslom postupku oko 22o pikala,ustvari manje vise sam sve u to vrijeme pikala,15 minuta razlike! ja sam juce imala punkciju,cekam rezultate iz labora,7 js su izvadili samo da vidimo koliko ce se oplodit,iskreno jos me pesimizam tuce,ne glumim ga ko sto bi mozda neko mislio nego ja stvarno vise nemogu nista promjenit,probala sam cini mi se sve(jesti,piti,meditirat),u svakom postupku malte ne vec kolica kupovala,sad sta bude bude,ako ne idemo dalje! pikala sam 10 dana sve skupa,450 ie merionala i zadnja 4 dana orgalutran! juce sam jos itralipid infuziju dobila i prolutron depoot na moje inzistiranje javim se


Hvala ti njanja1 i sretno na transferu 
Svim surama pikalicama, cekalicama i sve ostalo sto dolazi drzim najjace  :fige:  sretno svima
Ja u srijedu pocinjem sa pikanjem...eto dosao i taj dan  :Naklon:

----------


## edina

Proslo je 7 sadana od transfera. Dali je rano raditi kucni test?

----------


## Sadie

Ja bih rekla da je. Ak i jesi trudna, test može pokazati da nisi pa ćeš biti razočarana, a i opet nećeš znati na čemu si.

----------


## Sadie

*sinisshinig* kak je bilo na aspiraciji? Jel dobro prošlo, jeste zadovoljni?

Ja ovaj put nisam bila na općoj anesteziji već sam dobila pikice da me omame. Fora je to, usporeno pričaš, frfljaš i svima je to normalno. Ak nastavim ovako, postat ću junkie.  :Laughing: 
Bilo je stvarno brzo gotovo, malo neugodno, al ok. Poslije me boljelo pa sam dobila infuzijicu.
Dobili smo dosta toga, 19 js, što je super za mojih 40 godina. Nadam se da ih neće biti puno loših. Sutra će me zvati da mi kažu kako napreduju zameci.
Cijeli dan spavam.  :Very Happy: 
Sutra idem po doznake za današnje bolovanje, ali nemam nikakav papir. Nadam se da će mi vjerovati.

----------


## *sunisshining*

> *sinisshinig* kak je bilo na aspiraciji? Jel dobro prošlo, jeste zadovoljni?
> 
> Ja ovaj put nisam bila na općoj anesteziji već sam dobila pikice da me omame. Fora je to, usporeno pričaš, frfljaš i svima je to normalno. Ak nastavim ovako, postat ću junkie. 
> Bilo je stvarno brzo gotovo, malo neugodno, al ok. Poslije me boljelo pa sam dobila infuzijicu.
> Dobili smo dosta toga, 19 js, što je super za mojih 40 godina. Nadam se da ih neće biti puno loših. Sutra će me zvati da mi kažu kako napreduju zameci.
> Cijeli dan spavam. 
> Sutra idem po doznake za današnje bolovanje, ali nemam nikakav papir. Nadam se da će mi vjerovati.


19 js? wwaaauuu... :Naklon:  :Naklon:  odlično!
mi smo dobili 5 (6- jedna prazna)
zadovoljni smo i bit cemo jos zadovoljniji ako se sve oplode...
sad cekanje do sutra do 14 sati...ufff...
ja cu bit na bolovanju tjedan dana...
evo malo vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sadie

Svi smo se iznenadili koliko je js bilo. Sad mi dragi tepa da sam nesilica. 
Mene isto kopka kak će se zameci pokazati sutra. 
Tak te boli da si na bolovanju tjedan dana? Ja se sutra vraćam na posao, al manje-više sjedim pa mi nije problem.

----------


## red pepper

Sadie,odlicna berba! A kakav si protokol imala?vjerojatno mi je promaklo..

----------


## Sadie

Gonal F 10 dana pikanja i zadnja tri dana Citrodele il tako nešto limunasto. 
U prvom stimuliranom smo dobili 10 js s Menopurom, ali nisu bile baš kvalitetne (od 6 oplođenih, samo 2 zametka za trasfer). Očito je ovo bila dobra kombinacija s lijekićima.
Kad smo bili na prvim, dogovornim konzultacijama, imala sam 23 folikule, tak da nije baš da ih nemam pa sada boom. Jedini je problem u prvom stimuliranom bila kvaliteta. Valjda će sada biti bolje.
Uglavnom, sretna sam i uzbuđena jer idemo dalje, a i nadamo se boljim rezultatima. Bilo bi idealno da zatrudnim i da imamo još zametaka za iduću trudnoću.

----------


## pak

> Proslo je 7 sadana od transfera. Dali je rano raditi kucni test?


Rano je izdrzi jos par dana, samo ces se nazivcirati ako ranije radis.
~~~~~~~~~ evo malo da izdrzis i dobijes svoj +!

----------


## pak

> *sinisshinig* kak je bilo na aspiraciji? Jel dobro prošlo, jeste zadovoljni?
> 
> Ja ovaj put nisam bila na općoj anesteziji već sam dobila pikice da me omame. Fora je to, usporeno pričaš, frfljaš i svima je to normalno. Ak nastavim ovako, postat ću junkie. 
> Bilo je stvarno brzo gotovo, malo neugodno, al ok. Poslije me boljelo pa sam dobila infuzijicu.
> Dobili smo dosta toga, 19 js, što je super za mojih 40 godina. Nadam se da ih neće biti puno loših. Sutra će me zvati da mi kažu kako napreduju zameci.
> Cijeli dan spavam. 
> Sutra idem po doznake za današnje bolovanje, ali nemam nikakav papir. Nadam se da će mi vjerovati.


Sadie wau!!!
Ti si stvarno dobra nesilica  :Smile:  i to sa 40 god. Super, neka bude  tulum u labu. ~~~~~~~~~~ !

*sunisshing* :fige:  za uspijesnu oplodnju !

----------


## bubekica

Sadie, koliko gonala dnevno si primala?
Kakvi su ti fsh i lh?
Drzim fige za lijepe vijesti iz laba!

----------


## pak

> Evo ja danas 14 dnt i jos nisam uzela uputnicu za vadit Betu a vec sam prokrvarila tocno kao sat! Lagano se vjestica probija ali cu svejedno sutra vadit betu da sam sigurna da je i ovaj put gotovo.cure ne odustajte nikad! Jace smo od svakog neuspjeha!
> 
> 
> Failure is part of success


Nisi pisnula ni jedan testic ? Svaka vam cas zene kako ste tako strpljive. 
 :fige:  da se ipak ugodno iznenadis i da beta bude pozitivna !

----------


## Sadie

> Gonal F 10 dana pikanja i zadnja tri dana Citrodele il tako nešto limunasto. 
> U prvom stimuliranom smo dobili 10 js s Menopurom, ali nisu bile baš kvalitetne (od 6 oplođenih, samo 2 zametka za trasfer). Očito je ovo bila dobra kombinacija s lijekićima.
> Kad smo bili na prvim, dogovornim konzultacijama, imala sam 23 folikule, tak da nije baš da ih nemam pa sada boom. Jedini je problem u prvom stimuliranom bila kvaliteta. Valjda će sada biti bolje.
> Uglavnom, sretna sam i uzbuđena jer idemo dalje, a i nadamo se boljim rezultatima. Bilo bi idealno da zatrudnim i da imamo još zametaka za iduću trudnoću.


E, da. Još sam između prošle i ove M pila po 3 mg melatonina navečer. Inače se pije za spavanje, ali prema nekim istraživanjima poboljšava kvalitetu js. Tak mi je rekao dr., nisam ga pila na svoju ruku. Škodit ne može, a možda pomogne.

Pijete li i vi Andol 100?

----------


## Sadie

> Nisi pisnula ni jedan testic ? Svaka vam cas zene kako ste tako strpljive. 
>  da se ipak ugodno iznenadis i da beta bude pozitivna !


Nisam ni ja pišnula prošli put. Al ne zbog strpljenja, već da se ne razočaram 2 puta.  :Smile:  Ovaj put možda ipak pišnem, pa ak nisam trudna da se ne zezam s betom bezveze.

----------


## Sadie

*bubekica*Prva 3 dana po 3 ampule, kasnije po 2.
Nemam pojma, samo znam da su mi hormoni supač (ne znam ni čemu ti hormoni služe). Nama su svi nalazi mrak, js ko u priči. Jedino ta mala sitničica što nismo trudni.  :Laughing:

----------


## red pepper

Da li ti je doktor preporucio andol 100 ili ces sama? Ja isto planiram u postupku ga piti,ali cu prije pitat doktora da mi potvrdi da je ok jer previse toga uzimam na svoju ruku,odlucila sam da necu vise..ali realno gledano ne moze odmoc..

----------


## red pepper

Koliko gonala na dan si imala? Imas li policisticne jajnike kad imas tako dobru reakciju?

----------


## Sadie

Prva 3 dana po 3 gonala, ostalih 7 dana po 2.
Nemam policistične jajnike. 
Nisam ni ništa hiperstimulirajuće osjećala. Sve najnormalnije. Pratili smo na UZV-ima 8 js, znala sam da ih ima još, al ne tolliko. Ni dr. nije mislio da će ih biti toliko.
Sad se samo nadam da u labu ovog trena raste moja mala farma. Kad ih je toliko, valjda će se oploditi neki pristojni broj. Sad me još samo strah da ih ne bude malo oplođenih.

----------


## bubekica

Stvarno zanimljiva reakcija. Ako iskopas nalaze lh i fsh bit cu ti zahvalna, jako me zanima  :Smile: 
Kod kojeg si dr?

----------


## red pepper

Javi svakako kako napreduje farma napreduje  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

> Stvarno zanimljiva reakcija. Ako iskopas nalaze lh i fsh bit cu ti zahvalna, jako me zanima 
> Kod kojeg si dr?


Pogledat ću pa ti javim sutra.
Bauman.

----------


## FAnaS

Cure, sretno svima u postupcima!! Sadie, imale smo isti br.js, samo ja s 5 god.manje i sveukupno 13 gonala. Neka ovaj put bude uspješno!! 
Ja sam na betocekanju nakon FET-a...

----------


## edina

kucni test negativan posle 7 dana

----------


## dubyaki

moja beta je na 13dnt 421!
idemo hrabro dalje!!!! :D

----------


## emiro

@dubyaki bravooooooo !!! Eto si mi uljepsala dan! Ja cekam moju negativnu danas :/ ali glava je gore za dalje  :Wink: 


Failure is part of success

----------


## mimadz

eeeej! samo da se javim! u subotu obavili transfer, dvije lijepe blastice (3. sreća) dvije blastice nam otišle na zimski san!  :Very Happy:  betu vadim 27.06.14. (dr. A. napomenuo da rezultat javim doktorici, jer njega neće biti, od tog dana nadalje– valjda počinje g.o.!?).. eto… odoh za vikend na zasluženi kratki odmor & kupanje u moru…. svim curkama – sretno!!!!  :Bye:

----------


## Sadie

*bubekica* LH 5,8 ; FSH 6,21

----------


## red pepper

Sadie-hormoni kao kod curice  :Smile:  blago tebi!

----------


## Sadie

> Javi svakako kako napreduje farma napreduje


12 ih se oplodilo, ostale nisu bile zrele.
Čekam konačnu presudu - koliko je kvalitetnih zametaka. Bit će smrzlića, vjerojatno, samo pitanje koliko. Prošli put je omjer dobivenih js i dobrih zametaka bio dosta loš.

U svakom postupku mi dr. kaže da pijem Andol 100 od 2. dana nakon aspiracije. Kaže da prema nekima pomaže da se sve to primi, prema nekima i ne, ali ne škodi pokušati ak upali.

----------


## Sadie

> Sadie-hormoni kao kod curice  blago tebi!


Hvala, draga.

----------


## red pepper

Pa 12 je odlična brojka..Imaš razloga za zadovoljstvo! Nadam se da će biti kvalitetni! Javi svakako!

----------


## Argente

Ne samo odlična, nego i u skladu sa zakonom  :Yes: 
Sadie, sretno!

----------


## FAnaS

Sadie, suuuper i sretno!!
Dubyaki, jako lijepa betica, bravo!!
Sretno svima ostalima, bit će bolje dr.put kome nije uspjelo!!

----------


## libertas8

Curke sretano svima!!!! Ja mislim da kod mene opet nista, 7dpt (2 morule 5.dan) prsa se ispuhala, trbuh boli vec 3. dan ko da ce stici vjestica i to je to...  :Sad:

----------


## mimadz

cure moje, evo mene opet…. čisto da vam ispričam neugodnost koju sam sada doživjela. s obzirom na nedavni transfer i probleme sa štitnjačom koje imam, otišla ja kod svog obiteljskog liječnika po uputnicu za redovno vađenje hormona. nedavno sam morala mijenjati doktora jer me bivša doktorica jednostavno odbacila (preveliki broj pacijenata, druga priča).. i opisujem „novom“ doktoru svoj slučaj, sva sretna jer je transfer prošao odlično i misleći da će se zainteresirat!  kad on zatvori vrata (koja su stalno otvorena, što je meni bez veze, jer svi slušaju sve) i počinje mi govoriti da li sam ja svjesna kakav čin ja činim!?!?! da li se ivf postupak slaže sa mojim moralom i etikom, da je njemu „žao“ svih tih mojih js koje su zbog mene selektirane, odbačene – jer život počinje zaćečem. da je njegova obaveza meni to dati do znanja. :Shock:  ugl., ispala sam u njegovim očima vještica i nevjernik i da djelujem protu-kršćanski… da se nitko ne uvrijedi, poštujem svako mišljenje koje ne mora nužno slagati s mojim, imam vrlo čvrste stavove, vjerske i moralne vertikale, ali u ovom slučaju naša želja za djetetom je veća od svega i iskoristit ću sve legalne mogućnosti koje mi moderna medicina nudi!!!! doktor je inače mlad, nedavno je diplomirao, oženjen i ima dijete i veliki vjernik! preveliki vjernik, premalo liječnik!!! sori, na predugom postu, možete me slobodno i izbrisati ali namjera mi je skrenuti pažnju i na takve bezobrazne slučajeve, gdje liječnici koji nisu specijalizirani za hum. reprodukciju „popuju“ i blate sve što mi prolazimo! cure, ne dajte se „diskriminirati“ na takav način! a ne moram ni govoriti da je „doktor“ bio ljubičasti dok sam mu očitala bukvicu… koma! :Evil or Very Mad:  i sad opet tražim drugog doktora...uh!
administratori slobodno me pometite, nisam našla aktualan topic koji bi govorio o toj 'temi'… :Unsure:

----------


## red pepper

> Ne samo odlična, nego i u skladu sa zakonom 
> Sadie, sretno!


ha,ha..da, vjerojatno je usklađena sa zakonom  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

> cure moje, evo mene opet…. čisto da vam ispričam neugodnost koju sam sada doživjela. s obzirom na nedavni transfer i probleme sa štitnjačom koje imam, otišla ja kod svog obiteljskog liječnika po uputnicu za redovno vađenje hormona. nedavno sam morala mijenjati doktora jer me bivša doktorica jednostavno odbacila (preveliki broj pacijenata, druga priča).. i opisujem „novom“ doktoru svoj slučaj, sva sretna jer je transfer prošao odlično i misleći da će se zainteresirat!  kad on zatvori vrata (koja su stalno otvorena, što je meni bez veze, jer svi slušaju sve) i počinje mi govoriti da li sam ja svjesna kakav čin ja činim!?!?! da li se ivf postupak slaže sa mojim moralom i etikom, da je njemu „žao“ svih tih mojih js koje su zbog mene selektirane, odbačene – jer život počinje zaćečem. da je njegova obaveza meni to dati do znanja. ugl., ispala sam u njegovim očima vještica i nevjernik i da djelujem protu-kršćanski… da se nitko ne uvrijedi, poštujem svako mišljenje koje ne mora nužno slagati s mojim, imam vrlo čvrste stavove, vjerske i moralne vertikale, ali u ovom slučaju naša želja za djetetom je veća od svega i iskoristit ću sve legalne mogućnosti koje mi moderna medicina nudi!!!! doktor je inače mlad, nedavno je diplomirao, oženjen i ima dijete i veliki vjernik! preveliki vjernik, premalo liječnik!!! sori, na predugom postu, možete me slobodno i izbrisati ali namjera mi je skrenuti pažnju i na takve bezobrazne slučajeve, gdje liječnici koji nisu specijalizirani za hum. reprodukciju „popuju“ i blate sve što mi prolazimo! cure, ne dajte se „diskriminirati“ na takav način! a ne moram ni govoriti da je „doktor“ bio ljubičasti dok sam mu očitala bukvicu… koma! i sad opet tražim drugog doktora...uh!
> administratori slobodno me pometite, nisam našla aktualan topic koji bi govorio o toj 'temi'…


Joooj kako mi je ovo diglo tlak! Šta u IVF-u život ne počinje začećem???nego kako počinje? Joj da mi je njegovo ime i adresa pa da mu dođem tamo..Ne bi mi bilo žao potrošit ni na gorivo ni na autoput samo da mu vidim tu Rvacku ultrakršćansku facu!

----------


## Mala28

mimadz uzas! da mi je znati tko mu je diplomu dao 

ja sam krenula u drugi aih pa da vam mahnem  :Wink:

----------


## FAnaS

Mimadz, bez teksta, užas, i meni je
odmah skocio tlak na 200!!
Mala28 puno sreće!!

----------


## žužy

:facepalm: 
*mimadz* ,slično samo malo blaže sam i ja prošla kad sam došla na hitnu zbog spontanog..dr koja me primila mi je nježno savjetovala da odustanem od postupaka i da si to ne radim tijelu..neka posvojim.Ajde,bar mi nije namatala o vjeri.Al su mi zato namatale neke druge babe..
Nemam ja više živaca za takve.
Sretno i da što prije nađeš normalnog doktora.

Cure u postupcima, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## Argente

Dubiyaki, čestitam! Jesi li ti ona s hiperom?

mimadz, nećemo te pomesti, dapače možeš otvoriti temu o tome! Gdje se nalazi taj liječnik velika srca i otvorena uma, da mu zaobiđemo kapelicu?  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mimadz

majoj cure, baš me deprimiralo.. stvarno sam tužna, nisam očekivala takvu reakciju od jednog liječnika. zamisli, dozvolio si on meni očitati lekciju iz religije! jednostavno me šokiralo da tako mladi liječnik (diplomirao 2011) koji je ujedno iz ugledne liječničke obitelji ('kvaka' je u tome što mu je brat svećenik) može biti toliko 'ograničeni' i staviti religiju ispred moderne medicine, svog zvanja!? okej, može on to u svojim privatnim odajama ali ne nametati svoj stav pacijentima…danas sam guglala i pročitala da taj isti promovira i „čisto hodanje“, ništa prije braka… joj, majko mila, pa gdje me nađe baš takav! no dobro, valjda sam nagazila na „iznimnog“ doktora…ili je moj grad ipak postao provincija! ah…cure moje, držite se! kissy...  :Heart:  


> Dubiyaki, čestitam! Jesi li ti ona s hiperom?
> 
> mimadz, nećemo te pomesti, dapače možeš otvoriti temu o tome! Gdje se nalazi taj liječnik velika srca i otvorena uma, da mu zaobiđemo kapelicu?

----------


## Mary123

Curke ja sam u cetvrtak na uzv u Petrovoj...Sestra I mi rekla da ce biti dr.Kasum tam...

----------


## KLARA31

libertas to ne znaci lose i mene su sise prestale bolit par dana poslije et a stomak bolio kao za stvari

----------


## KLARA31

Svasta. Nadam se da si ga pristojno poslala u k....  :Smile:

----------


## mala11111

Dubyaki cekstiteee!!! Moj prvi UZ obavljen vidljive  obadvije GV.  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

Ja danas na 6tt+2,cuje se srce,krvarilila jutros,hematom i ciste na jajnicima,strogo mirovanje

----------


## KLARA31

Bravo!

----------


## *sunisshining*

*Dubiyaki* čestitke! Stvarno ulipša dan kad se neko javi s poz betom...
*Mimadz* sve smo imale iskustva s tim velikim moralnim vertikalama naseg drustva...vjerovatno u privatnom zivotu pripada kakvoj stranci i vara zenu. Sve je to viđeno već.
Da ti kazem da je meni moja ginekologica nakon tri godine neplodnosti i 3 neuspjela AIH-a  natuknula da se ja vjerovatno NE VIĐAM dovoljno sa svojim dragim. I usput mi je dobacila da je to sta ja radim BOGOHULJENJE. A ja sam se samo nasmijala i onako sa smjeskom je pitala od cega se tako udebljala...kao sto vam se dogodilo? (usla je u menopauzu).
Meni u cetvrtak transfer... :Very Happy:

----------


## bubicazubica

...ja sam se izborila za subotu :Smile: ...
red,ti?



> Potpisujem bubicu.
> I bubica i red  navijam da se uspijete iskoordinirati. Sretno~~~~~~!

----------


## bubicazubica

curama s pozitivnom betom-čestitke od srca..
onima koje su vidjele srčeko,i GV vibrići za još sretnije nastavke!!!!!!
sadie i suniss- :fige:  
mimadz-ne treba trošiti riječi na takvu nebulozu-mijenjat ga odmah,po kratkom postupku!

----------


## libertas8

Hvala Klara, malo mi je lakše sada. Nadam se da će i kod tebe biti sve dobro!

----------


## Ledamo

Danas mi je peti dan stimulacije puregonom. Ovaj put nemam nikakvih tegoba..prvi put sam imala napuhan trbuh i grudi, a sad sve zivo ispuhano  :Sad:  Nadam se da to nije neki los znak. Zelim vam svima mnogo srece  :Kiss:

----------


## Sadie

> *Dubiyaki* 
> Meni u cetvrtak transfer...


Kako je prošla tvoja aspiracija? Koliko ih se oplodilo? Kak se razvijaju?

----------


## *sunisshining*

Mala28 sritno!
Klara31 samo polako, sve ce bit dobro...
Sadie imala sam 6 js, od toga 5 dobrih. Danas sam zvala i tolika je bila guzva da mi se javia sam dr i kaze samo dodi u cetvrtak na transfer. Neznam nista vise..

----------


## lady555

curke, danas mi je 2. dan ciklusa i radila sam progesteron i trebala sam početi sa pikanjem u 17h, ali progesteron mi je povišen i nisam mogla početi sa pikanjem, ujutro idem kod svog dr. na uzv i da vidim šta je u pitanju, je li se ijednoj to desilo, hoću li moći početi s pikanjem sutra kada bi bili ponovni nalazi ok.

----------


## pak

dubiyaki, mala1111 cestitam a sada neka dalje bude skolski !
bubice super da si se uspijela dogovoriti.
Ostalim curama cekalicama kojecega  :fige:  .
mimadz  mogu samo reci da mi se zeludac okrene kad cujem takve dusebriznike  :Evil or Very Mad: . To treba  :oklagija:  . Nedaj se uzrujavati, nije vrijedno toga. Sretno u potrazi za novim dr.

----------


## red pepper

Bubice,nisam stigla ic danas dole..sutra cu..sta u cetvrtak ne rade da ides u subotu ili si bas htjela sub?

----------


## dubyaki

cure, pa ovaj komentar doktora je za zadavit ga golim rukama....kako ga nije sram?! 
više ne znam gdje sam što pisala, pa se možda ponavljam, ali netko je pitao jesam ja ona s HS, da jesam. završila na hitnoj i u Petrovoj o petka do ponedjeljka, gdje su me svi gledali ispod oka i cmoktali jer sam bila privatno na IVF-u, pa došla k njima u 2 ujutro sa HS. Pogovoto je bila odurna jedna doktorica u Petrovoj koja mi je na uzv 13 dnt rekla da mi je sluznica maternice jako zadebljana i da ništa tu od trudnoće! suze sam lila sat vremena, nisam sebi poslije mogla doć. a kako sam taj dan izlazila jurili smo u Sunce vadit betu koja je bila 421! neće tu bit trudnoće ha?! evo ti kak neće bit! druga beta danas na 15 dnt je 766!
odvratni su i ne želim se nikad vratit u tu Petrovu!

----------


## bubicazubica

sestra mi je samo rekla da dođem u subotu,na 9 dc...nije rekla ništa za četvrtak..tako da ću po svemu sudeći prvi tjedan koji sam na god.morat provest u gradu :Smile: 



> Bubice,nisam stigla ic danas dole..sutra cu..sta u cetvrtak ne rade da ides u subotu ili si bas htjela sub?

----------


## mala11111

Dubyaki superrrr betaaaaaa sad nek sve bude školski  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

Dubyaki super za betu i sretno! A sto ima bit briga njih u bolnici jesi li ti bila privatno na Ivf-u ili kod njih?znaci svoje hiperstimulacije i pogreske ce krpat,a tudje nece?koja dobra fora..osim toga da nam zdravstvo nije u banani ne bi ljudi ni isli kod privatnika!

----------


## Inesz

> cure, pa ovaj komentar doktora je za zadavit ga golim rukama....kako ga nije sram?! 
> više ne znam gdje sam što pisala, pa se možda ponavljam, ali netko je pitao jesam ja ona s HS, da jesam. završila na hitnoj i u Petrovoj o petka do ponedjeljka, gdje su me svi gledali ispod oka i cmoktali jer sam bila privatno na IVF-u, pa došla k njima u 2 ujutro sa HS. Pogovoto je bila odurna jedna doktorica u Petrovoj koja mi je na uzv 13 dnt rekla da mi je sluznica maternice jako zadebljana i da ništa tu od trudnoće! suze sam lila sat vremena, nisam sebi poslije mogla doć. a kako sam taj dan izlazila jurili smo u Sunce vadit betu koja je bila 421! neće tu bit trudnoće ha?! evo ti kak neće bit! druga beta danas na 15 dnt je 766!
> odvratni su i ne želim se nikad vratit u tu Petrovu!


Zar ti nisu u Petrovoj napravili betu?

To što su ti prigovarali da si došla u Petrovu nakon liječenja u privatnoj klinici vrlo je neprofesionalno i nehumano. Valjda  bi u Petrovoj  liječili  samo pacijentice koje su HS razvile  nakon liječenja u državnim klinikama?

Koliko ono naše mlade, zdrave žene u prosjeku dobivaju jajnih stanica u stimulacijama u državnim klinikama?

Možda 15? Ili 20?

Ma, ne... 

Mlade i zdrave žene u našim bolnicama dobiju 5-6 stanica.



E, pa dragi doktori iz državnih bolnica, sa ovakvim šparanjem na lijekovima,  jasno je da nema opasnosti od HS kod nijedne pacijentice koja se liječi u državnim klinikama. 

Jasno je da jedine pacijentice koje radi HS možete hospitalizirati jesu pacijentice iz privatnih klinika.

----------


## Argente

Ja sam čula da im ide na živce što hiperi najčešće dolaze od jednog te istog privatnika  :Grin:

----------


## red pepper

Ja ne kuzim zasto voli tako davat te boostere kad mu se nakon njih zenama to tako cesto dogadja..

----------


## Argente

Valjda duboko vjeruje u njih?

----------


## Inesz

Liječnicima iz državnih klinika valjda bi trebalo biti jasno da su tamo da liječe i pomažu jednako svima. Zbilja je nečuveno da ženi u stanju hiperstiulacije prigovaraju da se je liječila kod privatnika.

----------


## Sadie

Možda oni misle da idemo privatnicima jer smatramo da oni nisu dovoljno stručni, pa se onda osjećaju prozvanima i povrijedimo njihove nježne osjećaje. I onda se niotkuda pojavi njihova bahatost koju smo mi isprovocirali, jer oni su inače jako plemeniti.

----------


## KLARA31

dubyaki super! Lijepa beta.
Samo te iznervirala dr a nesmis se nervirat

----------


## bubekica

dubyaki cestitam na beti!
Jako mi je zao zbog tvog negativnog iskustva u petrovoj, potpisujem sve sto su cure rekle.
Ali...
Moram ukazati i na drugu stranu - od tvog doktora bilo je jaaako neodgovorno davati ti hcg boostere na vec postojecu hiperstimulaciju, koliko god da oni povecavaju uspjesnost. 
Malo me to podsjetilo na pricu oko granicnog bmi prilikom kretanja u postupak (konkretno na VV) - na sto malotko kod nas obraca paznju, a s posljedicama takve trudnoce se onda "bakca" netko drugi...

----------


## Inesz

ima li uopće validnih dokaza da injekcije bhcg-a nakon transfera povećavaju šanse za trudnoću?

----------


## KLARA31

koliko sam ja čula za decapeptyl poslije et je dokazano da ima više uspjeha, tako rekli mojoj priji u Češkoj šta je bila na icsi

----------


## bubekica

Decapeptyl nije hcg booster, odnosno ne povecava rizik/postojecu hiperstimulaciju, dok brevactid povecava (zato ga cure s rizikom od hipera ne dobivaju nit za stopericu).

----------


## ljube

> ima li uopće validnih dokaza da injekcije bhcg-a nakon transfera povećavaju šanse za trudnoću?


Tijekom COH-a (controlled ovarian hyperstimulation) ograničava se postovulacijsko (lutealno) izlučivanje endogenog LH- koji je normalno potreban za podršku lutealnoj proizvodnji progesterona. Pomoću hCG boostera vrši se zamjena LH aktivnosti da bi se poboljšala proizvodnja progesterona čija se koncentracija u vrijeme primjene hCG boostera (implantacije embrija) značajno povisi.
U istraživanju implantacijskog prozora utvrđeno je da povišena koncentracija progesterona može rezultirati unaprijeđenom histologijom endometrija ili prisutnošću endometrijalnih pinopoda (staničnih citopl. oblika koji stvaraju receptore za adhezijske molekule embrijskih stanica) po površini endometrija u postovulacijskoj fazi.

----------


## snupi

Živio Varaždin i zaostala sredina!

----------


## Ginger

dubyaki cestitam na beti!

mimadz ja bih iz koze iskocila! sram ga moze biti!! takve stvari treba prijaviti!
fuj fuj fuj
 i sad me zivo zanima koja je to lijecnicka obitelj... 

klara31 ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Argente

*Takva se nekorektna liječnička ponašanja može prijaviti Povjerenstvu za zaštitu pacijenata. Oni djeluju po županijama, npr. ZG: http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=48543
Ako netko ima mail adresu, neka stavi ovdje.
Liječnika treba prijaviti imenom i prezimenom, a od povjerenstva istovremeno možete tražiti anonimnost (koju su vam oni dužni osigurati).
*

----------


## Argente

e sori, malo sam ispala iz kolosijeka - podsjetite me - zašto se onda ponegdje (mislim baš u Petrovoj) daje decapeptyl nakon transfera?

----------


## njanja1

evo i mene  :Smile: ,transfer obavljen danas,dvije blastice,jedna predivna,sta god da to znacilo  :Smile: ! svih pet oplodjenih je "prezivjelo" samo nisu tako dobro razvijene tako da nazalost nista od smrzlica  :Sad: ,bila sam malo ljuta,dragi kaze sto nisam inzistirala,al mislim valjda on zna bolje od mene kako se razvijaju!!!beta u subotu sljedecu,pitala sam za implantaciju jer u ponedeljak na poso moram ,posto su blastice implantacija je danas ili sutra!

----------


## FAnaS

Njanja1, pratim i neka bude ovaj put dobitan! Sretno!!

----------


## *sunisshining*

Evo moje suborke da vam prijavim da je danas bio transfer dva odlicna 8-stanicna emb. i jedan 7-stan. i jedan 6-stan. su ostali da se razvijaju do blastice...za FET.
Puno vam hvala za sve do sada... isla bi kao "guska u magli" kroz mpo da vas nema!  :Kiss:

----------


## ninanina35

Curke pomagajte! Sutra mi je treci dan ciklusa i idem gore na pregled i dogovor za moj  drugi postupak..naime kako je vjestica ovaj mj.uranila zvala sam jucer prvi dan i planirala danas popodne po uputnicu i smetnula s uma da je danas blagdan i da se ne radi i sad ja uputnice nemam!! Kaj sad da radim? U pola 8 ujutro moram bit na brdu..postoji kakva sansa da uputnicu donesem naknadno? Posaljem postom preporuceno? Veli dragi da bude ako treba vozio natrag s uputnicom isti dan..zvala sam danas vise puta sestre da ih pitam al mi se niko nije javio..sad sam u brigi da me ne posalje doma i da nista od postupka ovaj mj.  :Sad:  ima ko ikakva ili slicna iskustva s tom uputnicom?

----------


## jo1974

ninanina 35 samo odi gore i reci im nebi trebalo da te vrate ja sam imala krivu uputnicu a to ti je ravno ko da nisam niti imala pa me nisu vratili a i blizu si zg može isti dan i donjeti,sretno

----------


## ninanina35

Hvala draga! Stvarno ako bude trebalo idemo natrag i donesemo uputnicu nije neki problem..nadam se da me nece jako spotat!  :Wink:  ma meni je svaki blagdan radni a pogotovo sad kad je svjetsko prvenstvo(kladionica je u pitanju) tak da se ni sjetila nisam danasnjeg neradnog dana

----------


## gigii

Libertas8, prsa se ispuhala pod normalno.  :Smile:  Bila su napuhana zbog svega onoga u stimulaciji. Ne gubi jos nadu. Tocno znam kako ti je , tako i ja u iscekivanju. Svakake misli, a nadu kao da nije bas jednostavno zadrzati. Pozitiva. pozitiva. Super mi je ikona od jedne nase suborke ovdje koja kaze Sometimes you have to create your own sunshine. 
Neka nam je sa srecom i da uspije, bas mi cemo biti te!  :Smile:   :Very Happy:

----------


## gigii

dubiyaki, mala1111 cestitam. Divno!!!!!! A sada neka dalje sve teče sretno i lako !

Nadam se da cu i ja uskoro saznati dobru vijest!  :Smile: ))))))))))))))))

bubice super da si se uspijela dogovoriti.
Ostalim curama cekalicama razno raznog sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## gigii

Jel ima ovdje medju nama još netko iz RIJEKE da je u iscekivanju nakon transfera? Da iscekujemo u drustvu  :Smile:

----------


## libertas8

10dpt test minus...  :Sad:  svim cekalicama zelim suprotno

----------


## Ajvi

ninanina, kako je prošlo s uputnicom? Jesu li te primili? Ideš u postupak?

----------


## bubicazubica

ninja i sunisi...-SRETN0 SRETNO!!!!!!!!!
Gigii-drži  fige....vibram i navijam!!!!!!!!!!kako se osjećaš?

----------


## Stena

Pozdrav drage moje suborke,nakon mjesec dana provedenih u bolnici konacno doma na kucnom mirovanju. Uspjeli smo istjerati ogromni hematom koji je stalno izazivao velika krvarenja i sok jer bi svaki put mislila da nas nasa sreca napusta.  :Sad:  
Ipak nasa se mrva cvrsto drzi za mamu i danas nam je 11+3 i veliki smo 44 mm.
Naravno molimo se za svaki novi dan.
Drage moje cure ja sam dokaz da svako obilno krvarenje ne mora odmah znaciti pobacaj,samo hrabro a ostalo je sve u Bozjim rukama.

----------


## nivesa

Stena nisam na ovom odbrojavanju,jos, ali svakako ti zelim uspjesnu skolsku t do kraja!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebi,tvoju mrvu i sve ostale cure ovdje!

----------


## bubicazubica

Stena-sretno do samog kraja!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ledamo

Iako mi je ovo nije prvi pokusaj, pomalo sam nesigurna sto se tice simptoma, zato bih trebala vase misljenje. Danas mi je 9.dan stimulacije puregonom i od jucer imam iscjedak, proziran i rastezljiv. Ne sjecam se da sam to imala prije. Jel to normalno? Sto se tice bolova i napuhanosti i dalje nista od toga.Samo stalno imam osjecaj da moram mokriti.

----------


## *sunisshining*

Bubicazubica fala!  :Wink: 
Stena ja vam se divim! I ti i bebac ste veliki borci...
Ledamo ne bi ti znala...nek se javi neko iskusniji.

Mi danas morali ic potpisat pristanak da nam zamrznu jednu kako su rekli odlicnu blasticu. Ja zadovoljna.

----------


## bubekica

Ledamo, normalno ne, to je posljedica rasta estradiola (raste kako rastu folikuli).

Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

*normalno JE

----------


## Ledamo

> Ledamo, normalno ne, to je posljedica rasta estradiola (raste kako rastu folikuli).
> 
> Sretno!


Hvala ti Bubekica  :Kiss:  Sad mi je odmah lakse  :Wink:

----------


## KLARA31

Kako si rjesila hematom? I ja ga imam opet,u prvoj trudnoci je iscurio-obilno krvarenje,zasad nema obilnog krvarenja tek sam u 6tt

----------


## KLARA31

Ja bi bila gore i rekla da cu donit uputnicu drugi put,bolje nego da ti radi toga propadne ciklus. Ja sjm tada na 3dc u dr.A.dosla na red u 14.40h tako da ti do te ure mozda muz moze otic po uputnicu

----------


## KLARA31

> 10dpt test minus...  svim cekalicama zelim suprotno


 :Love:

----------


## ninanina35

Evo me! Malo su sestre komplicirale jer sad po novome se ide na salter k onim nesimpaticnim tetama al primila me doktorica bez problema a uputnicu im saljem preporuceno postom. Nista od postupka jer imam cistu  :Sad:  Idem u 9-om tek..valjda bude sve ok !

----------


## Sadie

Meni su jučer vratili dvije 5dnevne mrvice. Smrznuli smo još 4 i danas im dodali još 1 mrvu. Kvaliteta nije kakvu bismo htjeli, al mogu proć.
Mi smo zadovoljni. Od 19 dobivenih js, 12 se oplodilo i od toga ćemo iskoristiti 7 zametaka. U prvom stim. smo od (6) oplođenih js dobili 1/3 iskoristivih zametaka, a ovaj put malo više od 1/2 pa smo sretni. 
30.6. radim piš-test ili vadim betu, još nisam odlučila. Onda ću se veseliti rezultatu ili ga preboljeti i proslavitit svoj 40. rođendan.  :Sad:

----------


## jo1974

Ne Sadie proslavit češ svoj 40 ročkaš  sa ljepom betom tako i ja svoj ove godine slavim okrugli i dobitni sretno   :Smile:

----------


## Ledamo

Sadie nek ti je sretno...navijam za duplo slavlje  :Wink:

----------


## Sadie

Hvala, cure.  :Smile: 
*jo*, baš mi je drago što si dobila najljepši poklon na svijetu.

----------


## Frćka

*Sadie*  :fige:  za pozitivnu betu!

----------


## *sunisshining*

Sadie draga...vadimo betu, piskamo testic zajedno, a i slavimo rodendan cini mi se. Bas zanimljivo...E pa sritno nam bilo!  :Wink:

----------


## Vlatka35

Drage moje, prebacujem se sa teme potpomognuta u Češkoj. Jučer imala transfer dva 8-stanična embrija nakon donacije jajne stanice. Transfer je bio treći dan. Betu moram vaditi 07.07.  :Smile:  Ostala još tri smrzlića. Pretpostavljam da mogu radit testić i prije.. :Smile:  Nadam se da će i meni biti lijep rođendanski poklon. Sretno svim čekalicama.  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Vlatka, kucni test mozes raditi 11-i dan od transfera trodnevnih embrija. Sretno!

----------


## Sadie

> Sadie draga...vadimo betu, piskamo testic zajedno, a i slavimo rodendan cini mi se. Bas zanimljivo...E pa sritno nam bilo!


Baš me zanima kak će proći tvoj testić. I ti ćeš uskoro imati roćkas? Koja slučajnost. Nadam se da ćemo obje slaviti.  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

evo da vas malo skicnem, nisam dugo. sretno svima u postupcima i vibrice saljem da ne gubite energiju ni nadu! :worldcup:

----------


## *sunisshining*

Ma jel ovo moguce? Vlatka35 i tebi rodendan pocetkom 7? Ako nisam polupala loncice... 
Puno strpljenja i sretnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!  :Kiss:

----------


## FAnaS

I svoj 3.FET (2x4st.) proglašavam neuspjesnim. Jučer i danas na 11. i 12.dnt testovi negativni. Sutra idem izvaditi betu da mogu prekinuti s terapijom.
Cure u postupcima, zelim vam puno sreće!!

----------


## orhideja.

Pridružujem se negativnom nizu....pišemo i nas četvrti neuspijeh...beta 0,1

----------


## edina

I moja je beta negativna.

----------


## bubekica

uffff, jeste se zaredale....
 :Love:

----------


## sushi

Sadie i Vlatka sretno! i svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~
Sadie, dobro poboljšanje od prvog do drugog stimuliranog  :Smile:

----------


## funky

Cure nase,zao mi je zbog negativnih testova, nadam se da ce sve uskoro biti bolje!!!
Cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## *sunisshining*

Edina, orhideja, FanaS  :Love:  Samo hrabro...

----------


## Sadie

Žao mi je, cure. Nadam se da će idući postupak biti dobitni.

----------


## žužy

Žao mi je cure... :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Ledamo

Drage cure, uzasno mi je zao  :Sad: 
Meni je u petak punkcija..zasad se sve dobro razvija pa cemo vidjeti...nadam se naravno najboljem

----------


## bubicazubica

curama s negativnim rezultatima-grlim vas i vibram da bude sretno u idućem postupku!
čekalicama testića i beta,i skorašnjih rođendana-sretno,najsretnije,i s pozitivnim ishodom,da možete dvostruko slaviti!!!!!!!!!!
od danas u akciji (današnja već obavljena),sljedeća po preporuci dr.u srijedu,jer o samo što nije,a folikulići su vec dosta veliki :Smile: (onaj najveći nešto preko 19 mm,skoro 20(lijevi),a drugi oko 18 mm,jer meni tako u toj veličini pucaju)...

----------


## njanja1

prijavljujem ono nesretno znojenje,koje smo uvijek 5/6 dan nakon tf imali...to bi za mene bilo to,vise nemam ideja sta bi i kako bi

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Joj - koji očaj! Žao mi je!!!! To je gorko razočarenje... 

Ja nisam u postupku - a ipak sam se jako razočarala kad sam po tempici skužila da ni ovaj ciklus ništa... 

Ne preostaje nam ništa drugo nego biti hrabre...

----------


## *sunisshining*

Evo zene moje da se javim...
Sinoc 4dpt nisam mogla gledat utakmicu od  bolova u trbuhu, muke, morala sam povracat. Jel se kome to dogodilo? Mislim, nisam jela nista lose ni drugacije od drugih u kuci, a nikome nista.
Danas 5dpt blagi pritisak dole. Nemam nikad bolne PMS-ove samo me zna bolit vec kad dode M a ovo je blazi oblik toga.
Njanja nije gotovo dok beta ne pokaze drugacije! Znojenje nekad zna biti simptom trudnoce.  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna 1506

> prijavljujem ono nesretno znojenje,koje smo uvijek 5/6 dan nakon tf imali...to bi za mene bilo to,vise nemam ideja sta bi i kako bi


Žao mi je,kod mene to uvijek znači ćorak........ :Sad:

----------


## edina

Neznam gdje da postavim ovo pitanje pa evo ovdje cu.  Treba da radim FETa mozda sledeci mjesec,  Sta mislite jeli previse da trazim da mi vrate 3 embria?

----------


## Mala28

prijavljujem se ovdje, danas napravljen drugi aih i test 8.7.

----------


## Argente

> Neznam gdje da postavim ovo pitanje pa evo ovdje cu.  Treba da radim FETa mozda sledeci mjesec,  Sta mislite jeli previse da trazim da mi vrate 3 embria?


edina, ja mislim da je previše.
Pročitaj malo ove teme: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30493-U...5%A1nost-FEt-a i http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84692-S...mbryo-transfer

----------


## aprilili

Cure zao mi je zbog negativnih beta. Glavu gore sljedeci ce biti dobitni .Saljem vam svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim cekalicama puno strpljenja i velike beturine !!!!
Stena- sretno draga do kraja tebi i tvojoj mrvici  :Heart:

----------


## FAnaS

Da prijavim i rezultat bete: 0,0. Katastrofa. Nema druge nego sve ispocetka.
Njanja, zao mi je.. Al ipak treba pričekati rezultat bete. Zanima me, s obzirom na učestale izostanke implantacije, da li ste radili kakve imunološke pretrage?

----------


## njanja1

FAnas sve sam pretrage obavila,zadnje prije 6 mjeseci,jedino sto nije bilo O.K je ANA gen,za njega pijem aprednislon(neka vrsta kortizona) ujutro,ovaj smo put probali i sa proluton depo dva puta tjedno! betu vadim tek u subotu,ali do sada sam svih sest postupaka imala to znojenje i nije nikad do sada znacilo trudnocu,neznam vise ni sta da uradim,probala sam imunologiranje sa intralipid infuzijama,evo i proluton koji ide u misic i boli ko sam vrag,ja vise nemam ideja,znam da nije gotovo dok beta ne pokaze tako al...javim se uglavnom u subotu

----------


## FAnaS

Njanja, sretno, drzim fige da ovaj put beta ipak iznenadi!!
Uvijek ste na istoj klinici ili ste probali promijeniti?  Ponekad drugi doktor vidi ono što drugi ne vidi ili ima koju ideju više..

----------


## pak

Uf puno negativnih beta, cure drzite se, odmorite se, pa na jesen nadajmo se da ce biti vise srece.
Cekalicama, trudnicama i ostalima ~~~~ za srecu !

----------


## njanja1

FAnaS ovo nam je druga klinika, prva je bila totalni promasaj ali mi ne trebalo vremena dok sam to skuzila, tamo su mi propala tri pokusaj financirana od drzave! U ovoj sam super zadovoljna, trude se maximalno, svaku moju ideju su saslusali, uglavnom i prihvatili! Izgleda kako imamo neki problem u prihvacanju embrija mada neznam jos kakav niti iskreno imam ideja sta bi jos istrazivala!!!

----------


## ina35

Ljudi moji,
Nisam dugo pisala na forumu ali vas pratim.
Molim pomoć,
12.06. bio mi je tranfer, imam pozitivan test, a sutra mislim vadit betu.
Jutros sam bila u tete i došao mi je osjećaj da ću pasti u nesvjest. Jadna žena se uzvrtila oko mene, cila se prepala, a taj osjećaj dolazio mi je svako malo u naletima i nije me baš ni pustio. 
Pila sam vodu, šečer, limunadu ali nikako da me pusti, oblio bi me hladni znoj, ruke bi mi se počele tresti i onda onaj osjećaj da ću se srušiti.
Da li je tko od vas doživio slično i šta ste poduzimali, sutra moram ići radit i stalno  imam osjećaj straha da se to ne ponovi.
lp

----------


## ljubilica

Jel bas moras ici raditi? Vjerovatno ti je tlak

----------


## keti10

Cure, molim vas pomoć. U svibnju sam imala transfer ali nije uspjelo po ne znam koji put......
To nam je bio zadnji (četvrti) bestplatni pokušaj preko HZZO-a. Da li ima još netko da je u istoj situaciji?

----------


## bubekica

keti10, a sto je s prirodnjacima?

----------


## Inesz

Keti10

žao mi je da niste ostvarili trudnoću.  :Sad: 

na žalost u takvoj situaciji u kojoj ste se našli naći će se mnogi neplodni parovi. 

prema dostupnim podacima iz literature unutar *6* pokušaja liječenja u stimuliranom postupku uz maksimalno zadovoljene sve stručne parametre i uvjete liječenja (a to sigurno nemamo u našim bolnicama) roditeljstvo ostvari oko 70% neplodnih parova.

sada važeći zakon prije dvije godine smanjio je broj pokušaja liječenja neplodnosti na teret hzzo-a sa 6 stimuliranih na 4 stimulirana postupka. 

premalo za mnoge kako bi ostvarili roditeljstvo.  :Sad: 

imamo temu:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85375-2...a-teret-HZZO-a

----------


## dino84

> Cure, molim vas pomoć. U svibnju sam imala transfer ali nije uspjelo po ne znam koji put......
> To nam je bio zadnji (četvrti) bestplatni pokušaj preko HZZO-a. Da li ima još netko da je u istoj situaciji?


keti10, da ti tu odgovorim. Ja sam, na sreću, iz tog zadnjeg stimuliranog postupka ostala trudna. Tako da ću preostala dva prirodnjaka iskoristiti za drugo dijete ako bude sve u redu. 

Da nisam imala sreće taj zadnji put, bila bi u istoj situaciji kao i ti i iskreno ne znam što bi i kako dalje. Vjerojatno bi krenuli skupljati novce za privatnika. Nadam se da će ti uspjeti s prirodnjacima.

----------


## s_iva

Njanja, ipak ti izvadi betu! 

Žao mi je zbog silnih prijavljenih negativnih beta  :Sad: 

Ina35 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam javiš veliku betu. A to sa vrtoglavicama i "malom" snagom je normalno! Znaš ono kao u meksičkim sapunicama - žena se sruši, i nakon toga trudna!  :Laughing:

----------


## dazler

Dino 84,ja mislim da kada rodiš,imaš ponovno pravo na postupke otpočetka,a ne da si 2 prirodnjaka čuvaš za to

----------


## bubekica

> Dino 84,ja mislim da kada rodiš,imaš ponovno pravo na postupke otpočetka,a ne da si 2 prirodnjaka čuvaš za to


nazalost, broj postupaka se ne resetira nakon rodjenja...

----------


## Sadie

Meni je jučer bio 4dnt, bilo mi je jako zlo navečer (al sam bila gladna, pa sam ipak jela), boli me kao da ću dobiti M i preksinoć i jučer me držala migrena (PMS) - a to ne mora ništa značiti.
Sinoć sam se sjetila da radim test u ponedjeljak i kak ću se opet razočarati pa sam prebolijevala lošu vijest. Al MM me uvijek utješi svojim racionalnim razmišljanjem i optimizmom. 

Kako se vi držite?

----------


## *sunisshining*

Sadie draga nas dvi se pratimo...kako u postupku, tako i u raspolozenju...
Neznam kako vi izdrzavate ovo vrime do bete, ali ja cu poludit od citanja o implataciji, imunologiji i tim piz...strasno me muci ta nasa idiopatija...skroz mi je poljuljana vjera u uspjeh...

----------


## Sadie

Ja ne čitam ništa o tome jer bi me to skroz izludilo. 
Da imam puno manje godina, bilo bi mi lakše gledati loše bete i išli bismo prek hzzo-a. Ovako se utrkujem s vremenom za svoje 2, 3 srećice. Kad bih znala da će mi uspjeti npr. 5. postupak, ok, idemo do 5. Ovako se ponadam, pa me ulovi malodušje, a ne mogu si kripohraniti mozak do bete.
Al opet, ovo mi je 3. postupak. Koliko je cura bilo na stvarno puno postupaka, a sve štima. Valjda će uskoro doći na red i na nas.

----------


## Kadauna

> nazalost, broj postupaka se ne resetira nakon rodjenja...


baš sam sad na drugoj temi o ovome pisala. Sad već bivši ministar Ostojić je bio obečao da će to tako biti ali nije uneseno u Zakon. Eto teme i pitanje za novog Ministra.

----------


## Kadauna

ja bih svim curama u postupku zavibrala - želim vam puno puno sreće i pozitivnu betu.

----------


## *sunisshining*

Sad sam sama sebi ispala bezosjecajna. Nisam ni promislila na zene koje imaju malo vise godina od mene. Ja mozda docekam neki bolji i posteniji Zakon o mpo.

----------


## Inesz

Teško da ćemo imati bolji mpo zakon. Zakon ima svoje nedostatke, ali je svakako napredak u odnosu na prijašni zakon. Ali u današnjoj situaciji  besparice i ekonomske krize pacijenti  ne mogu ostvariti prava na liječenje koje im zakon omogućava.

Što se tiče liječenja neplodnosti, bojim se, situacija će biti sve gora. Novaca za liječenje se nema, a još ako promjenom garniture na vlasti dođe i do promjena zakona u smislu zabrane zamrzavanja embrija i ograničenja oplodnje na 3 js (i slično što smo već imali)... jao si ga neplodnima u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## lberc

pozdrav!
javljam vam da sam rodila,u ponedjeljak,mali Ivan nas malo iznenadio,al nema veze,glavno da je sve dobro
od srca vam svima želim da doživite tu sreću kad dobijete svoju štrucu na ruke

----------


## jo1974

Čestitam iberc velika dobrodošlica malom Ivanu   :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*Iberc*, iskrene čestitke, uživajte  :Very Happy: !!!!
*jo1974*  terminušo,  :Heart: 
Malobrojnim curama u postupku želim puno sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## ina35

ljudi moji,
ja sam totalno nu šoku 14 dan beta 45.
Premala, smrdi mi na biokemijsku???

----------


## mravak

meni je bila 14 dana od ovulacije 44,biokemijska...

----------


## geronimo

Drage moje imam pitanje...početkom 7 mjeseca bi se trebala prvi puta trebala počet pikat. Znam da počinje od 2 DC ali me zanima koliko se dugo pika?

----------


## mravak

geronimo to će odlučit doktor na temelju rasta i veličine folikula na folikumetrijama,ja osobno sam 9-10 dana

----------


## Sadie

> ljudi moji,
> ja sam totalno nu šoku 14 dan beta 45.
> Premala, smrdi mi na biokemijsku???


Vjerojatno. Ali BetaPlus ima na svojim stranicama priručnik o IVF-u gdje pišu vrijednosti bete po dnt i ispod u tekstu da se može dogoditi da je nekome premala ili prevelika, ali da to ne mora nužno biti znak za uzbunu. Vadi betu još koji put, možda ipak ima nade.

----------


## mima32

Moze biti biokemijska ali i ne mora. IVF ili ICSI?
Meni je 27dc bila 68 (ciklusi 25-28dana).

----------


## saan

Iberc cestitam od srca na malom Ivanu :Smile: 
 Sretan mu imendan!

----------


## ina35

bio mi je icsi, izvadit ću još jednu ali ne sluti na dobro

----------


## njanja1

ja sam pomakla vadjenje bete na danas,posto ako sutra vadim krv tek ce me u ponedjeljak nazvat,a ja cu do tada biti za ludnice! simptoma nemam ama bas nikakvih,ono nesretno znojenje se nastavilo jos dvije noci,ideja nema niko nikakvih vise sta bi moglo biti ili sta nije,posto spricam proluton 2*tjedno,na odbacivanje ploda ne pomisljaju! postala sam im "opsesija" tako da me doktor nazove jednom dnevno kako bi vidio kako sam  :Smile: ,jedva ceka da me se rjesi! ja sam postala ko baba neka,et igra mi ljevo oko nije dobar znak  :Smile: ))))) znaci izludi samu sebe,pipkam se gdje stignem i kad stignem,nemogu se odlucit jesu mi grudi narasle ili nisu!!!ljudi na mars lete,kloniraju ovce a na ovu betu moras 10 dana cekat,to me izludi! sto sam se raspisala  :Smile: ))

----------


## mravak

njanja1, u potpunosti te razumijem !! Sretno !

----------


## mima32

Ina35 ponekad kod ICSI-a bude u pocetku manja beta. Drzim fige da ipak bude sve ok. Kad vadis sljedecu?

Njanja sretno

----------


## gigii

Bubekica zubekica Sjajni folukulići, držim palčeve!  :Very Happy: 

Ja sam odlično! Puno me probada zadnjih dana pa me to brine i nekako nisam sigurna jesu li crijeva ili maternica, jel me mallo muči probava (što je totalno nespecifično za mene). Inače, suuuuper! Rijetko dođem na forum... Hvala što misliš  :Smile: 




> curama s negativnim rezultatima-grlim vas i vibram da bude sretno u idućem postupku!
> čekalicama testića i beta,i skorašnjih rođendana-sretno,najsretnije,i s pozitivnim ishodom,da možete dvostruko slaviti!!!!!!!!!!
> od danas u akciji (današnja već obavljena),sljedeća po preporuci dr.u srijedu,jer o samo što nije,a folikulići su vec dosta veliki(onaj najveći nešto preko 19 mm,skoro 20(lijevi),a drugi oko 18 mm,jer meni tako u toj veličini pucaju)...

----------


## gigii

Jo 1974, jupiii! Koliko tjedana je to već?  

Čestitam iberc!!! velika dobrodošlica Ivanu. Čestitam svima!

Onima koje jos cekaju navijam i grlim.

Eto mene rijetko ovdje ali mislim na sve nas.  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

*njanja* ne brini za simptome. Ima cura koje ih nisu uopće imale, a bile su trudne. A možeš imati divne simptome, a da ti to bude od utrića. 
*gigi* probava ti se hoće uspavati od utrića.

----------


## Mary123

Eto da vam se malko javim..danas obavila zadnji uzv..folikuli su na 18 do 20...u nedjelju punkcija...

----------


## bubekica

*Mary123* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ na 100tu!

----------


## Ledamo

Jutros mi je bila punkcija.Dobili smo 17 jajnih stanica...sutra cu saznati koliko je zrelih, odnosno oplodjenih  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Ledamo, vaaaauuuu, kakva je bila stimulacija?
~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## Argente

> Ledamo, vaaaauuuu, kakva je bila stimulacija?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!


Ja bih rekla, inozemna  :lool:

----------


## njanja1

prijavljujem negativnu betu  :Sad: ;ako neko ima ideja sto da jos kontroliram neka mi da prijedlog jer ja ideja nemam vise nikakvih!!!!

----------


## mravak

njanja1,žao mi je

----------


## Ledamo

> prijavljujem negativnu betu ;ako neko ima ideja sto da jos kontroliram neka mi da prijedlog jer ja ideja nemam vise nikakvih!!!!


Njanja zao mi je..drzi se

----------


## Ledamo

> Ledamo, vaaaauuuu, kakva je bila stimulacija?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!


Hvala ti Bubekice  :Kiss:  stimulirala sam 13 dana puregonom 125 i zadnja 4 dana naizmjence 125 i 150. Prva stimulacija u drugom centru je bila od prvog dana uzasno bolna. Sve je opcenito bilo drukcije, tako da se nadam i boljem rezultatu. Ovaj put zadnjih par dana lagani bolovi, al totalno zanemarivo. Trenutno nemam bolove, samo lagani pritisak u trbuhu. Primila sam narkozu i opet su me jedva probudili. Jos sam ovaj put pricala da se ne zelim buditi jer nesto lijepo sanjam haha. Ja se toga uopce ne sjecam  :Smile:

----------


## mimadz

> prijavljujem negativnu betu ;ako neko ima ideja sto da jos kontroliram neka mi da prijedlog jer ja ideja nemam vise nikakvih!!!!


pridružujem se negativnom trendu... beta čista nula! ovaj puta je bil onajgore dosada, već odmah 2dnt krenuli lagani grčevi, lagano smeđarenje 6dnt. očito opet nije bilo ni početka implantacije... očajna... :Sad:

----------


## kika222

Draga njanja, nemam prijedloga niti ne znam što napraviti više ni sama, ali šaljem ti jedan veliki zagrljaj, i nemoj gubiti nadu!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mimadz

> Drage moje, prebacujem se sa teme potpomognuta u Češkoj. Jučer imala transfer dva 8-stanična embrija nakon donacije jajne stanice. Transfer je bio treći dan. Betu moram vaditi 07.07.  Ostala još tri smrzlića. Pretpostavljam da mogu radit testić i prije.. Nadam se da će i meni biti lijep rođendanski poklon. Sretno svim čekalicama.


ej maco, dobrodošla..!  :Shy kiss:  kako je?  :Klap:

----------


## kika222

Mimadz :Love: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ina35

> Ina35 ponekad kod ICSI-a bude u pocetku manja beta. Drzim fige da ipak bude sve ok. Kad vadis sljedecu?
> 
> Njanja sretno


sutra

----------


## FAnaS

Njanja, bas mi je jako zao!!
Ali nema predaje!!
I ostalim curama, budite jake i uporne!!
Valjda će skoro koja pozitivna beta!!

----------


## *sunisshining*

*njanja1* i *mimadz* zao mi je! drzite se...

*lberc* cestitke na sincicu!

*ledamo*  :fige:

----------


## Vlatka35

Mimadz  :Love: ...bude drugi put, sigurna sam!  :Smile: 
mene lagano lovi panika jutros. Sanjala sam da sam radila test i pokazal je plusić. Čak razmišljam da ga napravim prije 11.dana. Kaj mislite o tome? Il da ipak pričekam?
Nemam nikakvih simptoma, osim malo napuhnutosti i bolnih (.)(.)..danas mi je 7dt.

----------


## Sadie

Prerano ti je. Ak ti test bude negativan ne znaci da nisi trudna I onda opet nisi sigurna. Rade se strpi.

----------


## žužy

> *njanja1* i *mimadz* zao mi je! drzite se...
> 
> *lberc* cestitke na sincicu!
> 
> *ledamo*



*X*
*ina35* , ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Ledamo

Drage moje, , maloprije je stigao poziv i laboratorija...od 17 jajnih stanica, 15 je bilo zrelih, 13 se oplodilo..koje olaksanje  :Smile:

----------


## mendula71

Bravo ledamo,sretno svim čekalicama !

----------


## LaraLana

Fanas, njanja i mimadz zao mi je.
sadie i suniss vibram za pozitivnu betu.
ina35 da se beta podupla :Very Happy: 
Ledemo bravo za oplodjene stanice :Smile:  
Ibrac od srca cestitam.

----------


## Sadie

Boli li ikoga glava? Mene već 4 dana muče glavobolja i migrena.

----------


## bubicazubica

ah ...što reć...danas sam nakon dugooooooooo vremena dobila piknjicu u guzu :Smile: ...
moji folikulić ne prestaje rasti...na 27. i nešto je..od šoka nisam zapamtila dalje...dobila brevactid ujutro..sad polagano osjećam bolove...večeras i sutra ujutro akcija(kako uz bol???)..možda ako budemo mogli(jadan ovaj moj) i u pon..i utorak ponovo na fm....
aaaaaaaaaaa...........ljuta sam..kad bi barem nešto barem i dobro ispalo od svega toga...
gigii drž se..možda je probava dobar pokazatelj!!!!!!!



> Bubekica zubekica Sjajni folukulići, držim palčeve! 
> 
> Ja sam odlično! Puno me probada zadnjih dana pa me to brine i nekako nisam sigurna jesu li crijeva ili maternica, jel me mallo muči probava (što je totalno nespecifično za mene). Inače, suuuuper! Rijetko dođem na forum... Hvala što misliš

----------


## bubicazubica

:Very Happy: 
super.. super!!!



> Drage moje, , maloprije je stigao poziv i laboratorija...od 17 jajnih stanica, 15 je bilo zrelih, 13 se oplodilo..koje olaksanje

----------


## Sadie

> Sad sam sama sebi ispala bezosjecajna. Nisam ni promislila na zene koje imaju malo vise godina od mene. Ja mozda docekam neki bolji i posteniji Zakon o mpo.


Ma nisi. To što nemaš puno godina ne znači da ti je lako.
A preksutra ćemo znat na čemu smo. Ja opet pozitivno razmišljam, ali sam spremna za razočaranje i imam tremicu.

----------


## Sadie

*Gigi* niš ne brini. To ti je normalno da se zaštopaš  :Grin:  i da se osjećaš otečeno i ne znaš što te više boli. Meni se to događa samo kad sam na utrićima. I (-)(-) znaju biti osjetljive od njih. Meni su prvi put baš lijepo nabubrile.  :Smile:  
Ja i ovaj put loše spavam, sve same gluposti sanjam. Ujutro se probudim iscrpljena i neraspoložena. 
Sanjala sam da mi je test bio negativan jer sam ga radila prerano (a ako je pozitivan, dobije se oznaka od 1 do 7, ovisno o tome koliko je intenzivno trudna žena  :Smile: ). Prvi put sam sanjala da mi je beta 45.

----------


## Newbie

> ah ...što reć...danas sam nakon dugooooooooo vremena dobila piknjicu u guzu...
> moji folikulić ne prestaje rasti...na 27. i nešto je..od šoka nisam zapamtila dalje...dobila brevactid ujutro..sad polagano osjećam bolove...večeras i sutra ujutro akcija(kako uz bol???)..možda ako budemo mogli(jadan ovaj moj) i u pon..i utorak ponovo na fm....
> aaaaaaaaaaa...........ljuta sam..kad bi barem nešto barem i dobro ispalo od svega toga...
> gigii drž se..možda je probava dobar pokazatelj!!!!!!!


Tak je meni moj prošli ciklus, rastao do 28. Onda dobila štopericu.  Kakve bolove imaš? Od injekcije ili od O? Ja injekciju nisam ni osjetila...

----------


## Newbie

Zašto ćeš i u pon i uto na fm?

----------


## *sunisshining*

10dnt jutros test -. Al nastavljam s terapijom do 13dnt kad cu izvaditi betu. . .pa u nove pobjede. Blah...

----------


## jo1974

> *Gigi* niš ne brini. To ti je normalno da se zaštopaš  i da se osjećaš otečeno i ne znaš što te više boli. Meni se to događa samo kad sam na utrićima. I (-)(-) znaju biti osjetljive od njih. Meni su prvi put baš lijepo nabubrile.  
> Ja i ovaj put loše spavam, sve same gluposti sanjam. Ujutro se probudim iscrpljena i neraspoložena. 
> Sanjala sam da mi je test bio negativan jer sam ga radila prerano (a ako je pozitivan, dobije se oznaka od 1 do 7, ovisno o tome koliko je intenzivno trudna žena ). Prvi put sam sanjala da mi je beta 45.



sadie ovo je za tebe  da si protumaćiš snove ja sam isto sanjala gluposti -http://www.roda.hr/article/read/trudnice-i-snovi

----------


## Ledamo

Od sinoc koristim lutinus vaginalete uz koje je dosao i aplikator. Sinoc sam se malo namucila dok sam je stavila jer sam uzasno suha dolje. Jel smijem mozda aplikator ili samu vaginaletu malo vazelinom ili kremom namazati samo da lakse udje?

----------


## lady555

zna li netko, nakon aspiracije je li obavezno uzimati neke lijekove do transfera, meni nitko nista nije rekao dok je nekim drugim curama receno sta da uzimaju, please help???

----------


## ina35

Evo ovako žene moje, beta pada opet biokemijska.
Da vam objasnim bila sam do sada u tri postupka.
Prvi beta 45, za dva dana 69, pa 81, pa 102 uglavnom biokemijska.
Drugi postupak beta 1,2 dakle ništa.
Treći postupak beta 45, za dva dana 28, dakle čekam stvari.
I sada moramo genetičaru.
Uglavnom bit ovaga što vam pišem je da vam želim reći nešto drugo.
Vidim da osluškujete svoja tjela i tražite simptome. U mom slučaju znači bila su dva postupka sa pozitivnim betama i jedna negativna beta.
Prvi put sa pozitivnom betom od transfera glad nenormalna, i malo bolnije grudi, oko petog do sedmog dana bolovi kao pred menstruaciju ne toliko bolni ali trajni, užasna nesanica koja postaje sve gora i gora, užasna bol križa non stop, bolovi u jajnicima.
Drugi put sa negativnom betom bolovi kao menstualni od petog dana sve do kraja, grudi me nisu baš bolile, nisam imala apetita, ali su me križa rasturala, nisam imala problema sa spavanjem, bolovi u jajnicima.
Treći put sa pozitivnom betom, od transfera bolne grudi, pojačan apetit, nesanica, čak i zatvor po prvi put, bolovi kao menstrualni od petog do desetog dana kao da ću svaki sekund dobit, križa me nisu bolila, odnosno pravi pms,bolovi u jajnicima, mislila sam da nema ništa od toga.
Ono što želim reći je da je meni svaki postupak imao različite simptome i tek sada shvačam da nema apsolutne nikakve šanse da unaprijed znamo jeli uspjelo ili ne i da treba pozitivno razmišljati, živjeti što normalnije i to je to.
Eto to sam htjela podjeliti sa vama.

----------


## Sadie

> zna li netko, nakon aspiracije je li obavezno uzimati neke lijekove do transfera, meni nitko nista nije rekao dok je nekim drugim curama receno sta da uzimaju, please help???


Utrogestan, 3 puta dnevno po 2 tablete vaginalno (zapravo, od aspiracije, al najkasnije od ET-a) - obavezno.
Folna kiselina (isto).
Meni je rekao dr da pijem Andol, al mislim da većina cura to ne pije.

----------


## Sadie

> 10dnt jutros test -. Al nastavljam s terapijom do 13dnt kad cu izvaditi betu. . .pa u nove pobjede. Blah...


Baš mi je žao i nadam se da će beta biti bolja.
Ja sam strpljiva.

----------


## LaraLana

Ina zao mi je....
suniss to jos nista nemora da znaci, drzim fige.....
ledemo pa ja mislim da bi smjela s vazelinom, on je neutralan. Ja taj aplikator i ne koristim kad sam znala nekad dobit vaginalete za gljivice. Al sigurno ovdje ima netko tko bolje od mene zna pa ce ti odgovoriti tocno dal da se pomognes vazelinom.
danas mi je 6 dan stimulacije i hrabro idem naprijed. U utorak drugi uz i vadjenje krvi pa cemo vidjeti kakvo je stanje. Sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Ne mogu urediti poruku, pa se ovako ispravljam:




> Utrogestan, 3 puta dnevno po 2 tablete vaginalno (od aspiracije, al najkasnije od ET-a) - obavezno.
> Folna kiselina (isto).
> Meni je rekao dr da pijem Andol (poslije transfera), al mislim da većina cura to ne pije.

----------


## žužy

> zna li netko, nakon aspiracije je li obavezno uzimati neke lijekove do transfera, meni nitko nista nije rekao dok je nekim drugim curama receno sta da uzimaju, please help???


Vidim da si u Petrovoj,pa čudi me da ti sestre nisu dale uputu nakon punkcije  :Undecided: 
Nazovi sutra sestru Irenu,ali mislim da od punkcije do transfera piješ utriće a nakon transfera idu vaginalno. I folacin obavezno.
Nisam polovila,kak je prošlo na punkciji?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vlatka35

Cure...možete me pošpotati.  :Sad:  :Very Happy:  Nisam izdržala do srijede. Napravila test 8dt i kaj je najbolje pokazal se plusić. Nisam očekivala, al morala sam ga napraviti. I to onaj za otkrivanje ranije trudnoće clear blue digitalni. Čak pokazao 1-2 tjedna. Tak valjda treba biti nakon prvog postupka. Napraviš sve ono što znaš da ne bi trebala.  :Very Happy: 
A eto... Nadam se da bude i na slijedećem plusek! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nina977

Vlatka 35,tooo! Čestitam i držim fige za dalje :Very Happy:

----------


## s_iva

Vlatka, uz tako lijepi plusić - neka nas nisi poslušala!   :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## Ledamo

Cestitam Vlatka  :Smile:  uzivaj u plusicu i nek sve dalje ide kako treba  :Kiss:

----------


## zdravka82

Drage moje, samo da vam javim da je moja beta danas 0...  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## LaraLana

Cestitam vlatka  :Very Happy:   bravoooo  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Zdravka82   :Love:

----------


## Ledamo

Zdravka zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## gigii

Mene je bolila, visekao neki pritisak. P.s.trudna si,nekako mi to palo na pamet. Drzim palceve.Ja   hapy, cuvam se i super se osjecam.

----------


## bubicazubica

nemam bolove od injekcije...samo me malo zapeklo i zaškakljalo...drugo niš..
a bolovi su počeli popodne,ono stezanje u jajnicima,kod nekih pokreta,s tim da su se navečer pojačali...ali odradili smo domaću zadaću,nekako i ujutro...a i danas navečer po preporuci dr(ako uspijemo,jer..mislim gore je nego na robiji....napravit dijete u kućnoj radinosti,ravno dobitku na lotu???)
...još su i jučer bili neki povremeni blagi bolovi,ali zanemarivi,ali stalno osjećam neki pritisak i zatezanje...i da ,koliko god pila tekućine,malo idem pipi...
sutra sam dole,a ti?



> Tak je meni moj prošli ciklus, rastao do 28. Onda dobila štopericu.  Kakve bolove imaš? Od injekcije ili od O? Ja injekciju nisam ni osjetila...

----------


## bubicazubica

curama s negativnim betama-žao mi je , :Taps: ,ali ne predajte se!
onima s plusićem-čestitam..i neka i dalje sve bude pozitivno!!!!
gigii-kad ti radiš testić ili vadiš betu?

----------


## Mala28

> Drage moje, samo da vam javim da je moja beta danas 0...


žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Sadie

Napravila sam test jučer. Ništa ni od ovog postupka. 
Idući tjedan se idemo dogovoriti za FET, pa u akciju za 20-ak dana.

----------


## s_iva

Sadie  :Love: 

Kod mene isto minus jutros (polustimulirani)  :Sad:

----------


## funky

Vlatka cestitke, pozdrav svima, narocito maratonkama da sta prije dodju do cilja!!!

----------


## Mary123

Sutra transfer..punkcija bila u nedjelju!

----------


## antony34

Cure jucer sam bila na transferu i danas me sve boli ko da cu dobit vjesticu. Neznam sta da radim cjelo vrijeme lezim ne usudim se dici pa malo prosetati. Dal mozda znate sta da radim? Hvala

----------


## funky

I mene je nakon transfera znalo vrtiti u stomaku,svakako dan dva miruj,a nakon toga laganini,sve moze osim nosenja tezih stvari...ja sam izlazila, setala, kuhala, na lagano pospremala i najmanje se opterecivala razmisljanjima...koliko je bilo moguce! Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Hvala fanky. Ionako mi dragi neda da ista radim. Probat cu sutra malo u setnju.

----------


## Inesz

> Cure jucer sam bila na transferu i danas me sve boli ko da cu dobit vjesticu. Neznam sta da radim cjelo vrijeme lezim ne usudim se dici pa malo prosetati. Dal mozda znate sta da radim? Hvala


zašto se ne usudiš ustati već samo ležiš?

----------


## ina35

Cure,
Da li ste vi nakon prestanka uzimanja terapije imale ikakve nuspojave. Naime ja sada imam nekakvo lupanje srca, vrtoglavice, osječaj da ću se srušiti, preznojavanje, valove vručine i hladnoće.
Zvuči li ikome poznato?

----------


## antony34

Inesz dok mi je rekao nek prva dva dana lezim. Zaasto neznam. Al cu sutra u setnju pa na kavu da malo odem van.

----------


## Vlatka35

:Love: ...svim curama sa negativnim betama. Čekalicama šaljem puno pozitive. I samo da se uključim što se tiče mirovanja. Ja sam imala transfer u 10 u jutro u Pragu, a u 12 h krenula na put autom koji je trajao 8 sati. Doktorica mi je rekla da je najvažnije odležati prvih pola sata nakon transfera, a kasnije nije bitno dal napravim 10 metara, 100 il 1000. Neka se dalje ponašam kao trudnica, ne dižem teške predmete, radim teške fiziče poslove, al da ostalo radim normalno. Najgore što mogu napraviti je baciti se u krevet i čekati. E sad..ja sam se ponašala prema njenim uputama i za sad imam plusek. Znam da je kod svake drugačije i da nema pravila. Možda je kod mene drugačije jer je kod mene bila donacija, ne znam.. U svakom slučaju, mislim da je dobro malo se kretati zbog cirkulacije, a meni šetnja podigne i raspoloženje.  :Kiss:

----------


## Mury

*Sadie*, *s_iva*, jako, jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Sad: 
*Vlatka*, čestitke  :Very Happy: 
Svima u postupku želim puno sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## mala11111

Svim tužnicama zagrljaj i držite se, svim pozitivnim samo sretno dalje. Jučer obavljen ultrazvuk 6+6 vidjeli smo dva <3 <3  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Wooow *mala11111*, divno  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## *sunisshining*

Danas 13dnt beta 1.2
To je to. Idemo dalje...
Sadie grlim.

----------


## žužy

*zdravka82,Sadie,s_iva,*sunisshining**,žao mi je cure... :Sad:  :Love: 

Svima u postupku nek je sretno...evo krenuli i mi,od jučer smo na gonalima.Uh...

----------


## KLARA31

ina35 ja imam sve te simptome ali je rana trudnoća...

ja ne vjerujem u strogo mirovanje poslije ET, pri prvoj trudnoći sam išla radit 5.dan od et, sad sam išla putovat busom ZG-St nakon 24h od et,morala sam izvuć kufer iz autobusa,kuhala ručak odmah drugi dan...i eto,mislim ako će se primit primit će se.

----------


## Mury

Zuzy,puni,puno srece ti zelim~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## Ledamo

Danas su mi vracene dvije mrvice, dvije rane blastociste..nadam se da ce se dalje razviti, da ima sanse...sretno svima u kojoj god da ste fazi  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

*Mury* draga, :Love:  :Kiss: 

*Ledamo*,sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## fuksija

Pozdrav svima

Poželjela sam se uključiti u grupicu jer sam i sama nedavno krenula u cijelu ovu priču..nadam se da će mi biti lakše čekajući ovdje skupa s vama...
Ukratko: radimo na bebaču već dvije godine i ništa..ja ima 34 god a suprug 33..već imam jedno dijete iz prvog braka..dijete s teškoćama..sad samkod dr.alebića..rekao mi je da imam iscrpljene jajnike...spermiogram je ok i sve je drugo ok (za sad)..hsg još nisam radila..vadila sam spolne hormone i ostalo što ide uz to i za par dana idem tamo da čujem nalaz...vadila sam nedavno hormone u drugoj bolnici i bili su ok,ali to je bilo samo fsh,lh,estradiol i prolaktin...a sad sam uz to još vadila štošta...amh,glukoza,inzulin,dhea itd a vjerujem da ako su mi iscrpljeni jajnici kako je dok vidio na uzv da će nalaz biti malo drugačiji nego taj prvi..mislim na amh..nadam se da sam dobro sve napisala i pokopčala jer još nisam tako dobro upućena u sve kao vi  :Wink: 
ugl sad čekam što dalje...naručeni smo i za kariogram radi teškoća kod prvog djeteta..
ono čega se najviše bojim je hsg jer sam se načitala toliko toga da mi ta pretraga zvuči gore nego da mi režu i ruke i noge, da tako velim  :Smile:  a opet,budući da sam već rodila, vjerojatno nema goreg  :Smile: 

eto tako..pozdravljam sve i želim nam svima skupa ono što si najviše želimo..čim prije  :Smile:

----------


## lady555

> Vidim da si u Petrovoj,pa čudi me da ti sestre nisu dale uputu nakon punkcije 
> Nazovi sutra sestru Irenu,ali mislim da od punkcije do transfera piješ utriće a nakon transfera idu vaginalno. I folacin obavezno.
> Nisam polovila,kak je prošlo na punkciji?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


nitko mi nista nije rekao, tek nakon transfer na otpusnom pismmu sam dobila sto trebam piti Folacin i Utrogestan 3x2 vag. Na punkciji 7 jajnih stanica, 2 cistićne i 3 zrele, na kraju samo jjedna oplođena i vračen zametak 3 dan.

Aspiracija jako loše prošla, dr. probila neki krvni sud ili nešto i počela krvariti od silnih bolova svjest izgubila i hitno infuzija, nakon 6 sati izišla iz bolnice. Najmanje kada se nadaš glupost se desi....

----------


## LaraLana

> nitko mi nista nije rekao, tek nakon transfer na otpusnom pismmu sam dobila sto trebam piti Folacin i Utrogestan 3x2 vag. Na punkciji 7 jajnih stanica, 2 cistićne i 3 zrele, na kraju samo jjedna oplođena i vračen zametak 3 dan.
> 
> Aspiracija jako loše prošla, dr. probila neki krvni sud ili nešto i počela krvariti od silnih bolova svjest izgubila i hitno infuzija, nakon 6 sati izišla iz bolnice. Najmanje kada se nadaš glupost se desi....


lady555 drzim fige za dalje...pa zbilja svasta se moze dogoditi..

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav svima
> 
> Poželjela sam se uključiti u grupicu jer sam i sama nedavno krenula u cijelu ovu priču..nadam se da će mi biti lakše čekajući ovdje skupa s vama...
> Ukratko: radimo na bebaču već dvije godine i ništa..ja ima 34 god a suprug 33..već imam jedno dijete iz prvog braka..dijete s teškoćama..sad samkod dr.alebića..rekao mi je da imam iscrpljene jajnike...spermiogram je ok i sve je drugo ok (za sad)..hsg još nisam radila..vadila sam spolne hormone i ostalo što ide uz to i za par dana idem tamo da čujem nalaz...vadila sam nedavno hormone u drugoj bolnici i bili su ok,ali to je bilo samo fsh,lh,estradiol i prolaktin...a sad sam uz to još vadila štošta...amh,glukoza,inzulin,dhea itd a vjerujem da ako su mi iscrpljeni jajnici kako je dok vidio na uzv da će nalaz biti malo drugačiji nego taj prvi..mislim na amh..nadam se da sam dobro sve napisala i pokopčala jer još nisam tako dobro upućena u sve kao vi 
> ugl sad čekam što dalje...naručeni smo i za kariogram radi teškoća kod prvog djeteta..
> ono čega se najviše bojim je hsg jer sam se načitala toliko toga da mi ta pretraga zvuči gore nego da mi režu i ruke i noge, da tako velim  a opet,budući da sam već rodila, vjerojatno nema goreg 
> 
> eto tako..pozdravljam sve i želim nam svima skupa ono što si najviše želimo..čim prije


fuksija dobro dosla i sto prije otisla na temu trudnice  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Sadie, s_iva, suniss zao mi je...grlim vas.
ledemo sretno.....i nek  se prime.
žužy sretno....

Kod mene sutra uz pa cemo vidjeti jel ide stoperica ili jos jedan dan terapija.

----------


## Inesz

fuksija, 

dr te je pregledao i vidio broj antralnih folikula, građu i volumen jajnika, odtud  dg iscrpljenosti jajnika. 

možeš li napisati kakve su ti vrijednosti hormona koje si ranije napravila, koliki je fsh i lh?

----------


## mravak

fuksija, pošto si rodila mislim da se nemaš razloga bojat HSGa, bol je kod nekih malo jača, ali sva sreća kratko traje, možda 2 minute... kada to usporediš s porodom je smiješno...želim ti sretno... u druge stvari nisam upućena, nadam se da će ti druge forumašice pomoći s pitanjima....

----------


## Vlatka35

Prijavljujem  :Smile: 

Beta 11.dt...469,6  :Very Happy:

----------


## fuksija

Evo nalaza iz Petrove:
3.dc

Estradiol 85.8 pmol/L   (folikulinska faza 110 - 1100,ovulacijska faza 360 - 2200,luteinska faza 360 - 1100,menopauza <37)
Hormon luteinizacije (LH) 5.6 lU/L    (folikulinska faza 3 - 12,ovulacijska faza 20 - 200,luteinska faza 1 - 16,menopauza >15)
Hormon koji pobuđuje 5.4 lU/L folikule (FSH)    (folikulinska faza 2 - 12,ovulacijska faza 8 - 20,luteinska faza 1 - 10,menopauza >20)
Prolaktin 25.5 μg/L   (4 - 23)

Slala sam mail dr.Radončiću s tim nalazima i rekao je da su u redu, da bi po njemu sad trebalo obaviti hsg..

A sad čekam ove druge nalaze s VV koji su malo opširniji..

Nije mi jasno kako do sad niti jedan drugi ginekolog nije primjetio da imam iscrpljene janike?a išla sam kod dobrih ginekologa...možda to oni ne mogu vidjeti?
Prije godinu-dvije sam imala ureaplazmu i mikoplazmu pa postoji mogućnost da su mi začepljeni jajovodi  :Sad:  nadam se da nisu...
Ne znam koliko se inače čeka kariogram(nalaz)..da li tko zna?
Ima li smisla raditi hsg i inseminaciju ako su mi jajnici iscrpljeni?Možda je bolje odmah na nešto drugo?
I čitala sam da svi spominjete antralce a to mi baš nije jasno..što je to?
Imam ja još puno pitanja  :Smile: 

Vidjela sam i da neke spominju kolika im je vrijednost bete..budući da ne znam kolika bi trebala biti, ne znam ni da li trebam čestitati..sorryte...

----------


## Ledamo

> Prijavljujem 
> 
> Beta 11.dt...469,6


Supeeeer, cestitam  :Wink:  nek bude sto vise ovakvih prijava!

----------


## Medeja

Fuksija, ja sam prosli tjedan radila shg i moram ti priznati da nije strasno.
Na pocetku boli kao menstrualna bol, ali u jednom trenutku je zaboljelo (necu ti lagati) i to onda kada ti sire maternicu tom tekucinom. Podnosljivo.
Sve u svemu, kratko traje i poslije te nista ne boli, tj. ne osjecas nikakve posljedice.
Nadam se da ce rezultati biti dobri!

----------


## mendula71

> Prijavljujem :-
> 
> Beta 11.dt...469,6


Bravo Vlatka35 !  :Smile: ))

----------


## mimadz

> Prijavljujem 
> 
> Beta 11.dt...469,6


toooooo!  :Very Happy:   :Klap: 
čestitam!!! uživaj sada i sretno za dalje!  :Heart:

----------


## FAnaS

Cestitam Vlatka, baš lijepa beta!!  :Smile: 
Svima ostalima u nove pobjede, a curama u postupcima i cekalicama zelim puno, puno sreće!! I neka konačno krene serija pozitivnih betica!!

----------


## Argente

> Evo nalaza iz Petrove:
> 3.dc
> 
> Estradiol 85.8 pmol/L   (folikulinska faza 110 - 1100,ovulacijska faza 360 - 2200,luteinska faza 360 - 1100,menopauza <37)
> Hormon luteinizacije (LH) 5.6 lU/L    (folikulinska faza 3 - 12,ovulacijska faza 20 - 200,luteinska faza 1 - 16,menopauza >15)
> Hormon koji pobuđuje 5.4 lU/L folikule (FSH)    (folikulinska faza 2 - 12,ovulacijska faza 8 - 20,luteinska faza 1 - 10,menopauza >20)
> Prolaktin 25.5 μg/L   (4 - 23)
> 
> Slala sam mail dr.Radončiću s tim nalazima i rekao je da su u redu, da bi po njemu sad trebalo obaviti hsg..
> ...


fuksijo, ajde da te usmjerim na specijalizirane teme, npr: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67687-N...koli-rezultati 
Kopiram ti post.

Beta mora biti preko 5 da bi se smatrala pozitivnom...ali to nije sve, mora biti i u određenom rasponu na određeni dan, nauka ti je to  :Grin:  Naučit ćeš!

----------


## M@tt

Nema nas više baš na forumu prečesto, ali želimo puno sreće svima koji su u postupcima da čim prije ostvare najveću želju od svih...  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Matt  :Klap:  vi ste na pola puta

Vlatka35 cestitam!!!

tuznicama jedan veliki zagrljaj
s_iva tebi jedan poseban  :Love:

----------


## lady555

zna li tko šta se smije piti za glavobolju dok se čeka beta???

----------


## Mojca

Samo paracetamol.

----------


## lady555

hvala mojca ubi me glavobolja vec dva dana..

----------


## Mala28

cure dali je normalno imati grčeve i osjećati kao da ću svaki čas dobiti M? danas mi je 10-ti dan od inseminacije, a u utorak radim test

----------


## Ginger

Normalno je 
Ja sam se tako osjecala i kad nisam bila trudna, ali i sva tri puta kad jesam 
I to sve do negdje 14-15-16 tjedna trudnoce

----------


## Mala28

hvala  :Wink:

----------


## antony34

Cure dajte mi recite zast mi u crjevima ide ko da sam stalno gladna? Tak mi to smeta. I zast od jucer imam bolove ko pms al malo jace?

----------


## Vlatka35

lady555, mene je mučila migrena od petka do jučer. Inače koristim zomig za migrenu, al sad nisam smjela ništa osim lekadola ili lupoceta. U subotu otišla i na hitnu zbog povraćanja od bolova, da bi mi na kraju neurolog preporučio normabel uz lekadol. Malo je popustilo, al jednostavno nema pomoći osim ležanja u mraku i čekanja da prođe.

I da prijavim službenu današnju betu 16dt..8018,39!  :Very Happy:  Najljepši rođendanski poklon!

Svima želim puno sreće!  :Kiss:

----------


## s_iva

Vlatka, super, super beta!!!

----------


## lady555

> lady555, mene je mučila migrena od petka do jučer. Inače koristim zomig za migrenu, al sad nisam smjela ništa osim lekadola ili lupoceta. U subotu otišla i na hitnu zbog povraćanja od bolova, da bi mi na kraju neurolog preporučio normabel uz lekadol. Malo je popustilo, al jednostavno nema pomoći osim ležanja u mraku i čekanja da prođe.
> 
> I da prijavim službenu današnju betu 16dt..8018,39!  Najljepši rođendanski poklon!
> 
> 
> 
> Svima želim puno sreće!


ja isto povračam od bolova, popila sam bila pola paracetamola, nisam smjela više da ne bi povratila, pa mi nikakvog efekta i Vlatka35 vauuu koja beta ,puno sreće želim da i ja dočekam tako lijepu betu... :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## antony34

Vlatka35 cestitam na ljepoj beti :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

I ja prijavljujem migrenu. 
Držala me od utorka do ponedjeljka (ondosno testa, kad sam popila žešće analgetike i Normabel), s tim da sam zadnja 2 dana nisam mislila da ću poludjeti ozdržati bolove. Inače imam povremeno migrenu (od pms-a).
Mislila sam da to nitko nema nakon ET-a. Kod mene ovo nije bio simptom trudnoće, već od stimulacije. Dakle, ni ovaj "simptom" ništa ne znači (kao što smo se nadali).

----------


## LaraLana

> lady555, mene je mučila migrena od petka do jučer. Inače koristim zomig za migrenu, al sad nisam smjela ništa osim lekadola ili lupoceta. U subotu otišla i na hitnu zbog povraćanja od bolova, da bi mi na kraju neurolog preporučio normabel uz lekadol. Malo je popustilo, al jednostavno nema pomoći osim ležanja u mraku i čekanja da prođe.
> 
> I da prijavim službenu današnju betu 16dt..8018,39!  Najljepši rođendanski poklon!
> 
> Svima želim puno sreće!


Bravo vlatka.....super  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Evo cure moje ja sam jutros imala punkciju. Od 6 folikula 5 jajnih stanica sam dobila. Jedan je bio prazan i sad cekam da vidimo kako ce se ovih 5 razvijati   :Cekam:

----------


## Ledamo

Vlatka cestitam na super beti, divan rodjendanski poklon  :Wink:  sve najbolje ti zelim  :Kiss: 
LaraLana zelim ti puno srece  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Vlatka cestitam na super beti, divan rodjendanski poklon  sve najbolje ti zelim 
> LaraLana zelim ti puno srece


Hvala draga.....kad ti vadis betu?

----------


## Ledamo

> Hvala draga.....kad ti vadis betu?


U petak  :Smile:  nadam se trecoj sreci  :Wink:

----------


## Mury

Vlatka,cestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!! To su i najmanju ruku blizici  :Smile: 
Ostalim curama zelim da krenu i nastave Vlatkinim stopama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## mendula71

Čestitam Vlatka35 na lijepoj beti !
Svim curama želim istu takvu :

----------


## linalena

malo da zavibram za sve  u postupcima, držte se, nedajte se i radujte se
a ja sam lani negdje u ovo doba došla na prvu forumsku kavu kao trudnica, nadam se da će i sada biti novih trudnica pa se pridružite

----------


## Mala28

nista od mene, prijavljujem minus  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

> cure moje, evo mene opet…. čisto da vam ispričam neugodnost koju sam sada doživjela. s obzirom na nedavni transfer i probleme sa štitnjačom koje imam, otišla ja kod svog obiteljskog liječnika po uputnicu za redovno vađenje hormona. nedavno sam morala mijenjati doktora jer me bivša doktorica jednostavno odbacila (preveliki broj pacijenata, druga priča).. i opisujem „novom“ doktoru svoj slučaj, sva sretna jer je transfer prošao odlično i misleći da će se zainteresirat!  kad on zatvori vrata (koja su stalno otvorena, što je meni bez veze, jer svi slušaju sve) i počinje mi govoriti da li sam ja svjesna kakav čin ja činim!?!?! da li se ivf postupak slaže sa mojim moralom i etikom, da je njemu „žao“ svih tih mojih js koje su zbog mene selektirane, odbačene – jer život počinje zaćečem. da je njegova obaveza meni to dati do znanja. ugl., ispala sam u njegovim očima vještica i nevjernik i da djelujem protu-kršćanski… da se nitko ne uvrijedi, poštujem svako mišljenje koje ne mora nužno slagati s mojim, imam vrlo čvrste stavove, vjerske i moralne vertikale, ali u ovom slučaju naša želja za djetetom je veća od svega i iskoristit ću sve legalne mogućnosti koje mi moderna medicina nudi!!!! doktor je inače mlad, nedavno je diplomirao, oženjen i ima dijete i veliki vjernik! preveliki vjernik, premalo liječnik!!! sori, na predugom postu, možete me slobodno i izbrisati ali namjera mi je skrenuti pažnju i na takve bezobrazne slučajeve, gdje liječnici koji nisu specijalizirani za hum. reprodukciju „popuju“ i blate sve što mi prolazimo! cure, ne dajte se „diskriminirati“ na takav način! a ne moram ni govoriti da je „doktor“ bio ljubičasti dok sam mu očitala bukvicu… koma! i sad opet tražim drugog doktora...uh!
> administratori slobodno me pometite, nisam našla aktualan topic koji bi govorio o toj 'temi'…




Draga, jesi li ti  dobila uputnicu za hormone štitnjače ili ti je to doktor uskratio radi svojih stava prema medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji?

Sretno i ponalasku novog liječnika.

----------


## antony34

Mala28 zao mi je :Sad:

----------


## Ledamo

> nista od mene, prijavljujem minus


Zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## aprilili

Ines nadji novog lijecnika netreba ti popovanje od ovog na svakom susretu.
Vlatka cestitke prekrasna beta i kako Mury rece to su barem dvojceki  :Smile: 
Tuznice drage puno srece drugi put!!!!
Svim curama u postupku puno, puno srece posebno nasoj Zuzy zelim da ovaj put bude dobitni  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## lady555

mala28 nemojte se predavati...

meni danas 7dnt, poceli su valunzi topline da li je to normalno i probadanje se pojacalo, sada imam sve simptome pms-a. Je li moguce da cu dobiti prije nego sto je vrijeme za betu???

----------


## žužy

* Mala28*,žao mi je,drži se...  :Love: 
*aprilili* ,  :Kiss: 
Prijavljujem punkciju u četvrtak!Danas štoperica...uf.

----------


## željkica

žužy  :fige:  debele ti držim!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

> žužy  debele ti držim!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*X*

----------


## Vivach

Vidi se da je ljeto i da nam je tema malo zamrla... 
E, ja baš sada prijavljujem da sam od jučer pikalica, spremamo se na naš treći IVF, nadamo se da će ovaj put biti dobitan. 
Tužnicama  :Love: 
Curama u postupcima, betočekalicama  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

Vivaxh sretno, nek bude treca sreca!  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ledamo

Zuzy, Vivach sretno vam  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85437-Z...znat-u-17-sati

*drage moje zagrepcanke, i sire, pozivam vas na kavicu ovu nedjelju, na bundeku. zapisite se na temu  tko dolazi?*

----------


## mendula71

Samo da prijavim,današnja beta=0,74. Sad malo odmora i na jesen u nove pobjede !!!
Svim betačekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sushi

žužy draga  :fige: 
sretno svima u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~
mala28 i nama ostalima...neka jesen bude dobitna  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Mala28 zao mi je....grlim.

žužy i Vivach sretno ~~~~~~

Evo da vam javim da mi je danas bio transfer 2 -2dnevna embrija. Terapiju sam dobila Crinone gel uvecer, estrofem 2x2, femibion to jos od punkcije a aspirin 100 od sutra. Eto od danas betocekalica   :Smile:   :D

----------


## antony34

LaraLana sretno :Wink:  i da ti cim prije prode vrijeme.

----------


## zdravka82

Mala28, zao mi je... Sta ste dogovorili za dalje?

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana sretno i da ti cim prije prode vrijeme.


Hvala antony34.....i tvoja ce beta uskoro cini mi se...hoces kakav testic prije radit? Drzim fige  :Wink:

----------


## antony34

LaraLana mislim da necu. Ako sam izdrzala tako dugo onda cu i ovo malo sto je ostalo pocekati.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana mislim da necu. Ako sam izdrzala tako dugo onda cu i ovo malo sto je ostalo pocekati.


Svaka cast......to se zove strpljivost  :Wink:

----------


## lady555

laralana zelim puno srece da uspije...

----------


## LaraLana

> laralana zelim puno srece da uspije...


Hvala lady555 i tebi isto zelim i drzim fige...  :Smile:  

Žužy sretno danas ~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubicazubica

žužy-sretno,sretno!!!!!!!!
laralana-vibre,samo pozitivne za što sretnije  i pozitivno iščekivanje!!!
ostalim čekalicama koje sam ispustila,također samo najbolje i najpozitivnije vibracije!!!!!!
onim tužnicama-veliki zagrljaj i snage za dalje!!!

----------


## žužy

Evo mene sa pet js,u subotu idemo vidjeti stanje.

Cure,sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Zuzy,za najbolji tulum ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Very Happy: 
super!!!!!!!!!!!!
ajmo jajašca,razvijajte se,rastite,jačajte...množite i oplodite :utezi: 



> Evo mene sa pet js,u subotu idemo vidjeti stanje.
> 
> Cure,sretno!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## antony34

Zuzy sretno i zelim ti vvvveeeeellllliiiiikkkkkuuuuu betu :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo mene sa pet js,u subotu idemo vidjeti stanje.
> 
> Cure,sretno!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Super žužy.....drzim fige da se lijepo razvijaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

> Evo mene sa pet js,u subotu idemo vidjeti stanje.
> 
> Cure,sretno!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Žužy, neka je ovo dobitni postupak ~~~~

Je li možeš danas saznati koliko  je js bilo zrelo i koliko ih se je oplodilo?

----------


## saraya

> Evo mene sa pet js,u subotu idemo vidjeti stanje.
> 
> Cure,sretno!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


žužy  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  i svima u kojoj god ste fazi...

----------


## geronimo

Pozdrav svima  :Smile:  Čestitke svim novopečenim trudnicama  :Smile:  Ostalim čekalicama  :fige: 
Danas počinjem sa pikanjem i dobila sam Menopur. Dali ste imali kakve simptome i kakva su vaša iskustva s tim lijekom.?

----------


## žužy

> Žužy, neka je ovo dobitni postupak ~~~~
> 
> Je li možeš danas saznati koliko  je js bilo zrelo i koliko ih se je oplodilo?


Danas nemrem *Inesz*,tek sutra kad dođemo budem pričala sa biologicom i sve znala.

Fala cure, :grouphug:

----------


## bubekica

Meni nije jasno po kojem sistemu na VV odredjuju tko zove drugi dan lab, tko ne? Mozda po broju oocita?

----------


## žužy

A ima netko tko zove drugi dan da čuje stanje?
Možda to ovisi o mjestu prebivališta..
Jer kolko sam shvatila,i curama sa više stanica je rečeno da dođu prekosutra,ili?

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam dva od tri puta dobila broj da nazovem drugi dan, jedino zadnji put nisam, ali vjerojatno zato jer sam bila u subotu na punkciji.

----------


## žužy

Prošla punkcija je i meni bila u subotu pa mi je bilo logično da nemrem nazvat drugi dan...sad je eto bila u četvrtak ali ipak nema zvanja.

----------


## Inesz

u Vinogradskoj se zove drugi dan da se sazna koliko je oplođenih js i u kako se razvijaju embriji.

----------


## bubekica

Da, najbolje je rjesenje da svi mogu zvati, iako i to zna biti zbunjujuce - meni se u drugoj stimulaciji desilo da sam zvala drugi dan i da je biologinja rekla da najvjerojatnije nije nijedna oplodjena, da nije sigurna (postoji taj kratki period nekad izmedju icsi-a i prve diobe kad nije moguce odrediti dal je doslo do fertilizacije), da bi dan kasnije ispalo da su 2 oplodjene, od 4.

----------


## Ledamo

Sretno Zuzy  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

> Danas počinjem sa pikanjem i dobila sam Menopur. Dali ste imali kakve simptome i kakva su vaša iskustva s tim lijekom.?


Ja sam do nekoliko dnt stalno osjećala jajnike. Al nije me to ometalo ni u čemu, samo nisam mogla zaboraviti da ih imam.  :Grin:  Inače, nikakvih simptoma, nuspojava i slično.

----------


## Mala28

> Mala28, zao mi je... Sta ste dogovorili za dalje?


u 10.mj ponovno na aih, u 9.mj ponavljati papu i briseve

----------


## pak

> Mogu li ja tjedan dana ranije izvaditi i odnijeti im tu mizeriju na humanu i nikom ništa?



 :Nope:  ne tako, rekli smo think pink

----------


## red pepper

> ne tako, rekli smo think pink


black is a new pink  :Cool:

----------


## Aerin

Red ne zahebavaj brzo ces biti i ti trbušasta..
Tvrdoglava si kao i ja  :Laughing:  i kad sam popišala sjenu mm mi je rekao da umišljam tak dok nisam popišala digitalca nismo ni on ni ja vjerovali, a kad smo vidili kolika je beta nismo mogli naći cestu za zaobilaznicu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, 

da javim: meni je Aspirin 100 pomogao - jer mi je ovaj put endometrij bio savršen - i po strukturi i po debljini (na dan O je bio minimalno 7,7 - a to je za mene super).  Dakle - toplo preporučam! Uz njega sam uzimala Folacin 5mg i Centrum (koji u sebi među ostalom ima Selen, Vitamin E i puno više toga). A s Aspirinom sam krenula od ovulacije prošli ciklus.

Uglavnom - u srijedu imam transfer - iz 3. pokušaja za FET!!!!! Sretna sam!

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, 
> 
> da javim: meni je Aspirin 100 pomogao - jer mi je ovaj put endometrij bio savršen - i po strukturi i po debljini (na dan O je bio minimalno 7,7 - a to je za mene super).  Dakle - toplo preporučam! Uz njega sam uzimala Folacin 5mg i Centrum (koji u sebi među ostalom ima Selen, Vitamin E i puno više toga). A s Aspirinom sam krenula od ovulacije prošli ciklus.
> 
> Uglavnom - u srijedu imam transfer - iz 3. pokušaja za FET!!!!! Sretna sam!


Bravo anka za endometrij (jos ce se to zadebljati) i sretno dalje....drzim fige i vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~``~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

anka sretno, dobivala si apirin kako bi ti se poboljšala strutura i debljina endometrija? to je dr preproručio?

LaraLana, imaš li smrzlića?

cure sretno svima~~~~

----------


## željkica

Žužy javi se!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> anka sretno, dobivala si apirin kako bi ti se poboljšala strutura i debljina endometrija? to je dr preproručio?
> 
> LaraLana, imaš li smrzlića?
> 
> cure sretno svima~~~~


Inesz imam dva  :Smile:  od pet ukupno sto sam imala a dva su mi vratili. S jednim nisu bili zadovoljni i od njega nista.

----------


## žužy

> Žužy javi se!!!!!!!!!


Evo me Željkice  :Kiss: 
Od 5 stanica,4 se oplodilo. Dva dana nakon punkcije vračena su dva četverostanična embrija i zamrznuti su jedan četverost. i jedan trost. za kojeg je biologica rekla da se i taj nastavlja dijeliti. Pa ćemo vidjeti...betu vadim 28.7.

----------


## Mury

Bravo Zuzy  :Klap: , sada navijemo za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## žužy

Pusa *Mury*,kak si nam ti?

----------


## antony34

Zuzy sretno :Wink:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Hvala Vam, cure!
*
Inesz* - da, uzimala sam na preporuku doktora. U prvom pokušaju FET-a mi je struktura endometrija bila loša, pa mi je savjetovao histeroskopiju. Nakon obavljene histerskopije smo pokušali uz uzimanje Estrofema, a struktura je opet bila loša. Zatim mi je dok rekao da ćemo pokušati bez Estrofema ali uz Aspirin. To je upalilo!!!! 

Htjela sam podijeliti ovu info, jer ja nisam naišla na ništa relevantno kad sam istraživala razloge loše strukture. Kod mene je dakle bila loša cirkulacija u pitanju, a to se riješilo eto Aspirinom...

*Žužy* -~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

> Pusa *Mury*,kak si nam ti?


Super sam, osim povremenih smeđih iscjedaka koji me bediraju, ali za sad je sve uredno, mirujem maksimalno i odbrojavam sekunde  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Žužy i Anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

Žužy bravo.ajmo sad nek beta bude velika i trudnoća školska!!!!!!!sretno  :fige:

----------


## KLARA31

> Cure, 
> 
> da javim: meni je Aspirin 100 pomogao - jer mi je ovaj put endometrij bio savršen - i po strukturi i po debljini (na dan O je bio minimalno 7,7 - a to je za mene super).  Dakle - toplo preporučam! Uz njega sam uzimala Folacin 5mg i Centrum (koji u sebi među ostalom ima Selen, Vitamin E i puno više toga). A s Aspirinom sam krenula od ovulacije prošli ciklus.
> 
> Uglavnom - u srijedu imam transfer - iz 3. pokušaja za FET!!!!! Sretna sam!


Ne na svoju ruku aspirin ili andol! Meni ga je dr.prepisao pri ivf u privatnoj klinici u St,i kad je bio uspjesan,krvarila odmah nakon bete,i na nos i vaginalno,odmah mi rekao da prestanem sa andolom 100.

----------


## KLARA31

> Pozdrav svima  Čestitke svim novopečenim trudnicama  Ostalim čekalicama 
> Danas počinjem sa pikanjem i dobila sam Menopur. Dali ste imali kakve simptome i kakva su vaša iskustva s tim lijekom.?


Menopur super! Nikakve nuspojave nisam imala. Podnosila ga lakse od klomifena.
Sretno i svaka cast na upornosti!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Klara,* 

ja Aspirin uzimam prema uputi liječnika. Nije mi bio cilj animirati ikoga da na svoju ruku uzima ikakve lijekove. Nego mi je bio cilj da podsjetim cure na koristi ovog lijeka ukoliko imaju isti problem kao ja što sam imala. Budući da moramo biti same svoji doktori & budući da moramo same sve znati često smo primorane davati prijedloge/sugestije svojim doktorima, tražiti iste odgovore na pitanja/probleme kojih se oni sami nisu sjetili preispitati...

----------


## Sadie

Ja ga pijem (odnosno Andol 100) idući dnt, ali kao pomoć implantaciji (nemam problema s ponašanjem endometrija). Moj dr. kaže da neki smatraju da pomaže, neki ne, a neće mi škoditi pa vrijedi probati.

----------


## Antonella14

Transfer bio 6.7.Jutros radila test,negativan...kažite mi vaša iskustva.Jel rano radit test?Od transfera me svaki dan pomalo boli stomak,imam osjećaj da ću svaki čas dobiti M.sigurna sam da nije uspjelo,već sam u depresiji  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## geronimo

danas na 7DC folikulometriji 6 js....za sada L 13/12/11 D14714/13 endometrij 8. Kaže doktor da ih na kraju može biti od 5 do 9 nikad se ne zna..
Dobila sam jos dvije doze Menopura i slijedeći UVZ u petak...
Dali mi je endometrij malo prevelik za 7DC?...uvijek mi je logično zbog klomifena bio tanak sad me strah da ne bude predebeo? i dali može biti predebeo?

----------


## mala11111

> danas na 7DC folikulometriji 6 js....za sada L 13/12/11 D14714/13 endometrij 8. Kaže doktor da ih na kraju može biti od 5 do 9 nikad se ne zna..
> Dobila sam jos dvije doze Menopura i slijedeći UVZ u petak...
> Dali mi je endometrij malo prevelik za 7DC?...uvijek mi je logično zbog klomifena bio tanak sad me strah da ne bude predebeo? i dali može biti predebeo?


Ne draga sto je on deblji to je veća i bolja mogućnost kasnije za ugnježđenje. Meni je 7 dan bio 9.5.  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Endometrij moze biti predebeo, ali tvoj nije. I mali ispravak, imas 6 folikula, a ne 6js  :Wink:  Steta sto broj folikula ne znaci i broj jajnih stanica.
Sretno dalje, javljaj napredak!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geronimo

Znam 6 folikula krivo sam napisala  :Razz:  
Meni je ovo debeo endometrij s obzirom da mi je svaki put bio oko 5 na 7DC...ajde super nek se deblja još onda  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Koji dan je bio transfer od punkcije? Kakav je bio embrij? Koji postupak po redu i kakav? Ima cura koje su popiskile minus pa im je beta bila pozitivna

----------


## paty

antonella 14 i ja sam imala transver 6.7 nisam tadila test išla vaditi betu danas pa ću vidjeti šta će biti najvjerojatnije velika 0.koja si od nas troje ti'

----------


## red pepper

A,vidi,vidi..  :Wink:  sad mi se sve poslozilo..bila sam i ja s vama u sobi onda taj dan,haha..

----------


## Mali Mimi

Argente pa kakve ovo ima veze s Odbrojavanjem? Više se tiče Riječke ginekologije, dobro nije baš vezano uz humanu pa prebaci na takvu neku temu sigurno postoji

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Argente pa kakve ovo ima veze s Odbrojavanjem? Više se tiče Riječke ginekologije, dobro nije baš vezano uz humanu pa prebaci na takvu neku temu sigurno postoji


kako je ovo završilo ovdje a ja pisala na potpomognutoj u rijeci i referirala se na diskusiju o ginekologinji od Red?

----------


## Argente

> Argente pa kakve ovo ima veze s Odbrojavanjem? Više se tiče Riječke ginekologije, dobro nije baš vezano uz humanu pa prebaci na takvu neku temu sigurno postoji


Koje "ovo"? Prebacila sam samo Antonelline dvojbe o tome da li je gotovo ako joj je test negativan.

----------


## Argente

> kako je ovo završilo ovdje a ja pisala na potpomognutoj u rijeci i referirala se na diskusiju o ginekologinji od Red?


Ne znam, tvoj post nisam prebacivala.
Diskusiju o tome kako EŠ ne da uputnicu za betu i kako riječki primarni ginekolozi ne daju račun za UZV sam ostavila, naravno, na riječkoj temi.

----------


## vatra86

Arđo mi se duboko ispricavamo..jednostavno smo se zalaufale... Sta bi mi bez tebe?  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

> Transfer bio 6.7.Jutros radila test,negativan...kažite mi vaša iskustva.Jel rano radit test?Od transfera me svaki dan pomalo boli stomak,imam osjećaj da ću svaki čas dobiti M.sigurna sam da nije uspjelo,već sam u depresiji


Draga drzim fige za lijepu betu  :Smile:  
Dobro ti je vatra86 napisala....ovisi i koji ti je dan transfer bio i jos toga...znam da su meni rekli ako mogu izdrzati da prije 12 og dana neradim test bas iz tog razloga jer se moze lazno negativan pokazati.

Sretno.....i naravno sretno svim betocekalicama  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

:Love:   :ulje:  
Antonella, 10dnt je još dosta rano, pogotovo ako je test neki manje osjetljivosti a transfer s 3dn embrijima

----------


## paty

Red jesi imala punkciju taj dan?

----------


## Antonella14

> antonella 14 i ja sam imala transver 6.7 nisam tadila test išla vaditi betu danas pa ću vidjeti šta će biti najvjerojatnije velika 0.koja si od nas troje ti'


paty,ja sam "ona do prozora"  :Smile: ...a zašto si ti vadila betu danas,a ja tek 24.trebam?možda zato što sam ja u prirodnom ciklusu ili ???

----------


## Antonella14

3.7 punkcija,6.7 transfer,embrij prilično dobar,IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu...zato i nisam baš optimista da će uspjeti  :Sad:

----------


## Antonella14

haha...paty znam koja je...a ti si plavuša do mene ili ona druga?

----------


## paty

zato što sam htjela znati na čemu sam, da se ne forsiram sa ultrićima i odgađam M.beta mi je pozitivna sad neću više vaditi betu do službene 24.7 
ja sam ona što ima klinca.

----------


## red pepper

Paty,pozitivna beta?bravo! Ti stvarno imas srece,cestitam!

----------


## paty

da,baš nakon 1-prirodnog,3 stimulirana i 1-feta pa ako se to naziva sreća što je sa onima koje uspiju od prve.malo rijeđe ali ih ima

----------


## red pepper

A cuj ja bih nazvala srecom sve sto upali na teret hzzo-a..jer ima more onih koji uspiju iz 10plus postupaka.

----------


## paty

znam i one koji i ne uspiju.ali ne smijemo gledati crnu statistiku.Uspijet ćeš i biti T preko HZZO.

----------


## Antonella14

Čestitam Paty,i ja bi to nazvala srećom,iskreno se nadam da neće biti nekih problema u narednim mjesecima i da se nećemo više vidjeti u čekaonici  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

Neće biti baš tako crno, red, čitaj statistiku *vamo* 
ove što su uspjele iz 10+ se samo duže zadrže na forumu...
paty, čestitam i sretno dalje!

Sadie i red, postove o biopsiji endometrija ću sad prebaciti na *pripadajuću temu* pa pliz nastavite tamo, ako ostane ovdje za par dana više nitko neće moći naći tu informaciju (a korisna je).

Bacite oko i komentar i na novu temu *o biolozima i pacijentima*.

----------


## red pepper

Bas sam se iznenadila moram priznati procitavsi ovu statistiku..valjda sam ja slucajno okruzena tezim slucajevima pa imam taj dojam jer ima logike da one koje brzo uspiju ni ne dospiju do foruma ili brzo odu na druge teme pa mi promaknu..

----------


## bubicazubica

žužy-sretno  do neba!!!!za pozitivnu betu!!!!!!!!
anka-također sretno za transfer...neka bude uspješno..i hvala na inf.za andol 100...pitat ću svoju sutra na fm.jer mi je endić bio 21 dc jakoooo tanak...
ostalim curama,koje sam izostavila..čekalicama svega i svačega također puno pozitivnih vibri

----------


## Angely4you

Hej cure, ja jutros piskila test 9 dnt blastice i debeli debeli minus je.
Beta je tek 25.7. Pričekati ćemo da još i ona potvrdi.
Ipak je dobro što se nisam previše nadala, nisam se puno razočarala. 
Prag, evo mene k tebi opet  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Angely draga  :Sad:   :Love:  ali pričekat ćemo još betu....

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Bubicazubica - nema na cemu!
Sretno!!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Paty, čestitke!!

----------


## Angely4you

Hoćemo, ali imam neki filing da ništa ovaj put. Počeo mi je iscjedak kao i svaki mjesec pred m. Samo što nije stigla.
Sumnjam da ću se iznenaditi.

----------


## paty

hvala svima na čestitkama!!!!!
 dugačak je još put,to je samo 1 stepenica do cilja.

----------


## Angely4you

M još nije stigla  :Smile: 
Tko zna,  ipak čekamo betu. 
Ima li nade?

----------


## Vlatka35

Angely4you, čekaj betu!  :Smile:  Drižim fige da bude visoka!  :Love: 

A ja vam javljam da je prvi UZ pokazao dva srčeka!  :Very Happy:  Sve je za sad školski. Slijedeći UZ za 3 tjedna!  :Kiss:

----------


## sejla

Angely, držimo fige da je testić ipak pao prerano i da će beta biti visoka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Vlatka, bravo za dva srčeka  :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:  Predivne vijesti, baš sam se razveselila  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

duska, jesi li ti bila na uzv-u, kako je?

----------


## geronimo

Moj status: vidjeli 7 folikula na uvz izvadili 14 js od toga 12 za polodnju  :Shock: .
Prvi dan ih je oplođeno 6 (spermiogram dobar pa su išli na ivf). Uglavno sve kao super ali nije ni prošli put bilo loše pa na kraju ništa.
Ovo mi je prvi put da sam na punoj stimulaciji bez klomifena..

----------


## žužy

*geronimo* ,nek je sa srećom!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## duskadz

> Angely, držimo fige da je testić ipak pao prerano i da će beta biti visoka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Vlatka, bravo za dva srčeka   Predivne vijesti, baš sam se razveselila  
> 
> duska, jesi li ti bila na uzv-u, kako je?


Pozdrav Sejla,bila sam prije dvije sedmice i kucalo je jedno srce....Cekam sa nestrpljenjem drugi uzv,koji se sutra  :Smile:  ....

----------


## arlena

evo i moj "up date"
dva dvodnevna eskimića su se odledila ali to je sve , beta 0
sad radim pauzu do ... neznam kad, trebam pauzu

cure s plusićima i pozitivnim betama zelim vam da sve prođe dobro do kraja ~~~~~~~
curama kojima još nije upjelo saljem jedan virtualni hug 

žuži, anka, ajvi i druge koje nisam pohvatala  :fige:  neka ovaj put bude uspješno  puno puno alt gr 1  :grouphug:

----------


## žužy

Aj *arlena*... sendam hug  :Love:

----------


## sejla

> Pozdrav Sejla,bila sam prije dvije sedmice i kucalo je jedno srce....Cekam sa nestrpljenjem drugi uzv,koji se sutra  ....


Sjajno draga, čestitke na srčeku  :Heart:   :Very Happy:  sretno sutra  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Hvala vam, cure!  Nadam se da će se desiti preokret! 

Svima betočekalicama~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete! !!

----------


## geronimo

Vlatka super za dvojke...bit će to sve OK sigurno.
Svima šaljem pozitovne vibre.
danas sam zvala lab i imamo ih 7 oplođenih  :Very Happy: .
Korak po korak.
U petak transfer najvjerojatnije što znaci da bi mogle biti blastice...još nisam imala transfer sa blasticama....

----------


## LaraLana

Vlatka od srca ti cestitam....divno, dva srceka  :Kiss:   :Smile:  

geronimo sretno....drzim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~

Moj prvi uz je 30.07...... jedva cekam  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Angely4you

Ej cure, radila sam danas test,  13 je dnt i test je negativan.  :Sad:  Sutra idem vadit betu da potvrdimo.

----------


## sejla

Žao mi je Angely  :Sad:   :Love:  malo se oporavi i onda po smrzliće koji vas čekaju, drži se  :Love:

----------


## Angely4you

Baby i ja sam imala transfer 9.7.  :Smile:  
Od kuda si? Bosna?

----------


## Angely4you

Baby beta mi je 1

----------


## bubicazubica

Vlatka35-čestitam!!!!!!!
arlena-grlim...ali ne odustaj!!!!!!
geronimo-sretno sretno!!!!!!i neka bude uspješno!!!!
laralana-sretno na ultrazvuku!!!!!
žužy kako je kod tebe...nisam baš bila u tijeku ovih dana pa se i drugim curama ispričavam ako sam koju izostavila

p.s.moj status-završene fm..mislim da u ovom ciklusu isto ništa..ili svašta nešto a u 9 mj.idemo po bebu!!!!! :Smile: -ivf/et stimulacijom uz antagonistički protokol
p.s.s.-ako se tko od riječanki koje dolaze na humanu pitaju tko je ona luda s gipsom na ruci-eto to sam vam ja drage moje: :Grin: ...najbitnija  je volja ...sve za bebu!!!!!

----------


## žužy

Hej cure..dugo nitko ništa nije točio ovdje. Pa neka bude otvoreni šank,a meni se slobodno koja pridruži na lozi.I nije prerano....al evo,ima i kofeina;   :mama:  :pivo:  :alexis:  :Coffee: 
Ja pišnula dva neg. testa,od sinoć ne stavljam utriće,sutra treba dojti menga a budem i betu izvadila da skinem to s dnevnog reda i počnem normalno živjeti.
Imamo neke radove doma,pa jedva čekam ubiti tugu i frustracije u čišćenju.
Tolko od naših postupaka do daljnjega.

*bubice*,neka jesen bude sretna,najsretnija ikad  :Kiss: 

*geronimo*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## arlena

> Hej cure..dugo nitko ništa nije točio ovdje. Pa neka bude otvoreni šank,a meni se slobodno koja pridruži na lozi.I nije prerano....al evo,ima i kofeina
> Ja pišnula dva neg. testa,od sinoć ne stavljam utriće,sutra treba dojti menga a budem i betu izvadila da skinem to s dnevnog reda i počnem normalno živjeti.
> Imamo neke radove doma,pa jedva čekam ubiti tugu i frustracije u čišćenju.
> Tolko od naših postupaka do daljnjega.
> 
> *bubice*,neka jesen bude sretna,najsretnija ikad 
> 
> *geronimo*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!


Uh zuzi ,pa do kad cemo se ubijati u fizikalijama  :Sad:  zao mi je draga. Evo nazdravljam s tobom jednim finim baileysom (na poslu  :Wink:  al dobro ) za bolju jesen.  Cure u postupcima ~~~~~~ za velike bete

----------


## Sadie

Meni se ne nazdravlja, ja bih se rađe propila.  :Grin:

----------


## žužy

Pa čuj..s pokojim nazdravljanjem krene...i začas te ponese.  :psiholog:

----------


## bubekica

Pridruzujem se na jednoj kratkoj!!!!

----------


## serenity1

eto i mene,odradili prvi ivf,vracena dva dvodnevna zametka i sad nam preostaje cekati  :Raspa:  :Cekam:

----------


## a_je_to

> Vlatka35-čestitam!!!!!!!
> arlena-grlim...ali ne odustaj!!!!!!
> geronimo-sretno sretno!!!!!!i neka bude uspješno!!!!
> laralana-sretno na ultrazvuku!!!!!
> žužy kako je kod tebe...nisam baš bila u tijeku ovih dana pa se i drugim curama ispričavam ako sam koju izostavila
> 
> p.s.moj status-završene fm..mislim da u ovom ciklusu isto ništa..ili svašta nešto a u 9 mj.idemo po bebu!!!!!-ivf/et stimulacijom uz antagonistički protokol
> p.s.s.-ako se tko od riječanki koje dolaze na humanu pitaju tko je ona luda s gipsom na ruci-eto to sam vam ja drage moje:...najbitnija  je volja ...sve za bebu!!!!!


Bubice ja sam te vidjela zagipsanu... i nisam pomislila "tko je ova luda" nego "aj dobro je prosla, sto bi da je nogu sredila"...

----------


## Ajvi

žužy draga, fala na rundi. Gledam tu flaše i ne znam od kud bih počela. Možda jednu malu travaricu, a dalje ovisno o inspiraciji.
I kod mene je dakle jedan big fat minus, u ponedjeljak idem izvadit tu betu, a što i kad dalje, o tom potom.
Odoh ja na vikendicu pa isto red fizikalija, red sunčanja, pa bacanje u hladnu Unu.
Svima kod kojih još postoji šansa za ljepši nastavak ljeta, šaljem miljon vibri, a svima nama ostalima - neka sljedeći bude dobitni

----------


## funky

Zuzy,Ajvi, dao Bog da upali drugi put,rodile vi po trojke i ne mogle spavat od nunanja djecice! Ajd' zivile  :pivo:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Laughing: 
i to što kažeš...moglo je bit i gore



> Bubice ja sam te vidjela zagipsanu... i nisam pomislila "tko je ova luda" nego "aj dobro je prosla, sto bi da je nogu sredila"...

----------


## bubicazubica

sretno !!!!!!!!



> eto i mene,odradili prvi ivf,vracena dva dvodnevna zametka i sad nam preostaje cekati

----------


## bubicazubica

hvala draga...u to ime i ja nazdravljam jedim jegerom!!!!!!
a što tebi reći-grlim,vibram ,i nakon ljetne pauze nemoj odustati!!!!



> Hej cure..dugo nitko ništa nije točio ovdje. Pa neka bude otvoreni šank,a meni se slobodno koja pridruži na lozi.I nije prerano....al evo,ima i kofeina;  
> Ja pišnula dva neg. testa,od sinoć ne stavljam utriće,sutra treba dojti menga a budem i betu izvadila da skinem to s dnevnog reda i počnem normalno živjeti.
> Imamo neke radove doma,pa jedva čekam ubiti tugu i frustracije u čišćenju.
> Tolko od naših postupaka do daljnjega.
> 
> *bubice*,neka jesen bude sretna,najsretnija ikad 
> 
> *geronimo*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## bubicazubica

...žao mi je...za dobitni sljedeći put :fige: 



> žužy draga, fala na rundi. Gledam tu flaše i ne znam od kud bih počela. Možda jednu malu travaricu, a dalje ovisno o inspiraciji.
> I kod mene je dakle jedan big fat minus, u ponedjeljak idem izvadit tu betu, a što i kad dalje, o tom potom.
> Odoh ja na vikendicu pa isto red fizikalija, red sunčanja, pa bacanje u hladnu Unu.
> Svima kod kojih još postoji šansa za ljepši nastavak ljeta, šaljem miljon vibri, a svima nama ostalima - neka sljedeći bude dobitni

----------


## sejla

baby14, dobro nam došla i javi novosti, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Angely, uživaj na zasluženom odmoru, 11mj će brzo i onda po smrzliće  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

> eto i mene,odradili prvi ivf,vracena dva dvodnevna zametka i sad nam preostaje cekati


Sretno draga.....drzim fige do neba  :Kiss:   :Smile:

----------


## Angely4you

Puno čitam sad o FET-u. Koja je razlika između prirodnog i stimuliranog FET-a?
Može li mi netko objasniti kako to sad ide dalje?
Malo sam zbunjena  :Smile: 

Sejla....da  :Smile:  brzo će 11 mjesec, samo se nadam da će sve ok proći

Baby...jesi dobila nalaz? Sjetila sam te se  :Smile:

----------


## pretorija

Milivoj 
zelim vam uspjesan put u nas lijepi Prag

----------


## Ledamo

Zuzy, Ajvi zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Ledamo

> eto i mene,odradili prvi ivf,vracena dva dvodnevna zametka i sad nam preostaje cekati


Nek bude dobitni  :Wink:  sretno!

----------


## serenity1

hvala vam svima  :Kiss:

----------


## baby14

Beta 11,4

----------


## Snekica

baby, to ti je 16dnt? Trebala bi biti puno veća...  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*drage moje, ispricavam se sto se tako duuuugo cekale listu 
nadam se da nema puno gresaka, ako netko fali nek se buni 
molim dragu metlu da podsjeti po drugim temama na postojanje odbrojavanja, voljela bih kada bismo mu vratili nakadasnji sjaj.
kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nikad dosta!*


 :grouphug: 
*VELJAČA 2014. (11)* 
splicanka30, KBC Split, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
Geja, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu
boogie woogie, Betaplus, FET
Shadow, PFC, IVF 
saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
sanjam
mare77, PFC, IVF gemini
mima32, spontana trudnoća
M@tt, spontana trudnoća
mari80, VV, 1.IVF

*OŽUJAK 2014. (8)* 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
nada0007, VV, 1.IVF gemini
funky, Cito, IVF (nakon2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
bila_boja

*TRAVANJ 2014. (13)*
Noemi, VV, 1.IVF
bugaboo, VV, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu
Mjesto pod suncem, VV, 1.IVF
smarija, Slo, IVF
jo1974, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
aprilili, Poliklinika Škvorc, 1. IVF/ICSI
pea, spontana trudnoća
Aliki, SD, 1.IVF
Mury, spontana trudnoća
jan@, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Kirona, Poliklinika Škvorc, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), trudilica za drugu bebu
Krtica, spontana strudnoća

*SVIBANJ 2014. (4)*
Vaki, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF)
mala11111, SD, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) gemini
dubyaki, 1.IVF (nakon 3xAIH)

*LIPANJ 2014. (3)*
Vlatka35, PFC, 1.IVF/donacija js  gemini
lady555, Petrova, 1.IVF/TESE
duskadz, PFC, 1.IVF

*SRPANJ 2014. (1)*
LaraLana, Sistina, 1.IVF


 :štrika: *BETOČEKALICE*
nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, FET (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Vivach, PFC, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET)
geronimo, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF)
serenity1, VV , 1. IVF

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
Sadie, Betaplus, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~*

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*

*AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~*

*ON-GO 8/2014 ~~~~~~~~~~* 
bernica, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); Ninchi_Zg, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF)

*09/2014:* bubicazubica, Ri, 1.IVF; mimadz, VV, FET (nakon 2xIVF); Medeja, Vg, 1.AIH
*10/2014:* antony34, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Mala28, VV, AIH (nakon 2xAIH)
*11/2014:* Angely4you, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF)

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
aboni76, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Anci272, Angus, antesa, Antonella14, arlena, baby14, Bananka, barkica, Bea, beti79,  biska, BlueI, bmaric, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, Cannisa, carrie2812, cerepaha, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, Dalmašica, Darkica, dazler, dea84, Deamar,  dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, emiro, FAnaS, florjan, Frćka,  fuksija, Gabi, Geja 41, giga, gigii, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, HelloKitty, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, hrki , ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivancica_1982, Iva28, ivica_k , izluđena,  ivka, jadro, JelTom, kameleon, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kik@, kiki30, kikolina, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija,  kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, Ledamo, Leva, libertas8, lion heart, lora82, lulu79,  luna2, ljube, ljubi, Maybe baby, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica, Mala Maja, Mala28, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marincezg, Marlen,  Marnie, marryy, Mary123, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, meki, mendula71, mg1975, milivoj73, miny, mirelis, Missixty, mona22, mostarka86, my_heart, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Newbie, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv,  ninanina35, nina977, nirvana, nova21, njanja1, orhideja., osijek, pak, PapigaCapo, paty, PetraP, philipa, Pika80, PinaColada, pingwin, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Samanta, sami_os, Sandra1971, sara10, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sissy75, skandy, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna 1506, Strašna,  s_iva, *sunisshining*,  Šiškica, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaH, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, TrudyC, tulipan83, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu, žužy   :Heart:

----------


## paty

bubekica
 stavi me u trudnice za srpanj

----------


## njoka

Ja se prijavljujem kao betocekalica , sutra, uhh....

----------


## artisan

I ja cekam betu 1.8. Nisam se duuuugo javljala. To je 1. ivf bio za 2. bebu, kod dr L. 
Sretno svima...

----------


## Ledamo

> bubekica
>  stavi me u trudnice za srpanj


 I mene  :Smile:

----------


## Ledamo

> I ja cekam betu 1.8. Nisam se duuuugo javljala. To je 1. ivf bio za 2. bebu, kod dr L. 
> Sretno svima...


Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Uffff, koliko sam vas fulala  :facepalm:

----------


## dani82

Evo da se (nakon dugog vremena) prijavim u čekalice bete ...14.8.  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

bubekica divna lista i neka nas je sto vise  :Kiss:   :Smile:  

Cure jel koja od vas uzima magnezij? U femibion koje ja pijem nema magnezij pa mozda da uzmem nekakve da pijem jer me u nogama grcevi love  :Sad:  

lady555 di si nam ti???

----------


## Sadie

> Ja se prijavljujem kao betocekalica , sutra, uhh....


I ja.

----------


## bubekica

Sadie, kad vadis betu?

----------


## lady555

> bubekica divna lista i neka nas je sto vise   
> 
> Cure jel koja od vas uzima magnezij? U femibion koje ja pijem nema magnezij pa mozda da uzmem nekakve da pijem jer me u nogama grcevi love  
> 
> lady555 di si nam ti???


laralana ja se ulijenila i pisati, odmaram i uživam i malo strahujem hihiiiii, čekam sljedeći uzv da vidim kako se napreduje trudnoća, za grčeve ti je dobar donat Mg ja ga pijem, ali ne puno, čisto za probavu i čula sam da je jako dobar za grčeve u stomaku i bilo kakve druge grčeve, kako si ti... kako se osječaš???

----------


## lady555

ledamo jesi bila na 2 uzv???

----------


## LaraLana

> laralana ja se ulijenila i pisati, odmaram i uživam i malo strahujem hihiiiii, čekam sljedeći uzv da vidim kako se napreduje trudnoća, za grčeve ti je dobar donat Mg ja ga pijem, ali ne puno, čisto za probavu i čula sam da je jako dobar za grčeve u stomaku i bilo kakve druge grčeve, kako si ti... kako se osječaš???


Nek ste ti i bebica nama dobro...to je najbitnije  :Smile:  
Morat cu sutra nesto poduzeti jer sam vec dobila grceve, ne tako jake al se jave i to uvijek popodne. Inace sam dobro, malo mucnine al sve se to da izdrzati.....  :Wink:  
U srijedu prvi uz  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

Ja pijem i Donat Mg i sumeci magnezij i nemam grceve ali nisam ih niti imala. za sad!!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Da se i ja javim: beta 0,0. 

Idemo dalje uz Božju pomoć i milost!

*Tužnicama big hug*  :grouphug:

----------


## Vivach

Anka, odtuguj, iskoristi ljeto za odmor pa na jesen u nove pobjede   :grouphug:  
Bubekica, hvala na listi, baš mi je bilo čudno vidjeti svoje ime... 
Pa sada kada sam već na njoj da javim novosti - imala sam 6 JS, 4 su se oplodile i 2 vraćene 3dan, dvije smrznute 
Betu vadim 06.08. 
Obećala sam sama sebi da neće biti testova do tada, do sada su me uvijek iznevjerili  :Smile:  
Ostalim curama u postupcima, betočekalicama, čekalicama prvih UZV-a ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ajvi

Evo da službeno odjavim ovaj postupak - betica je 2, kad ćemo dalje nisam ziher, ali prvo jedan dobar odmor.
 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## žužy

*Ajvi*,  :Love: ...i ja sam tu.
Od nas 6 sa transfera,za 4 znam da nije uspjelo..koma.

----------


## njoka

Cure s negativnim betama, jako mi je žao.....
Želim vam svima uspješnu jesen, ili još bolje , prirodne trudnoće da vam pomoć doktora više ne treba .

Moja beta danas 19 dnt - 4090, sada čekam prvi pregled, a trenutno nemam uopće osjećaj trudnoće ...

----------


## Vlatka35

milivoj73, sretno u Pragu!  :Smile: 

Angel..cijena Decapeptyla je 406,00 kn za 7 komada. Tolko sam ja platila prije dva mjeseca.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure s negativnim betama, jako mi je žao.....
> Želim vam svima uspješnu jesen, ili još bolje , prirodne trudnoće da vam pomoć doktora više ne treba .
> 
> Moja beta danas 19 dnt - 4090, sada čekam prvi pregled, a trenutno nemam uopće osjećaj trudnoće ...


Bravo njoka  :Smile:  cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Cure sa negativnim betama zao mi je...  :Sad:  grlim vas jako

----------


## Ledamo

Njoka cestitam i sretno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Ledamo

> ledamo jesi bila na 2 uzv???


U cetvrtak mi je termin..sutra ponovno vadim krv..nadam se da je sve u redu, al me uzasno strah

----------


## Kadauna

cure, nemojte zaboraviti svoj postupak upisati i na temu hrvatskih klinika, tijek postupka, stimulacija, broj dobivenih j.s., embrija, itd. 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...smrzlica/page8

----------


## baby14

> Puno čitam sad o FET-u. Koja je razlika između prirodnog i stimuliranog FET-a?
> Može li mi netko objasniti kako to sad ide dalje?
> Malo sam zbunjena 
> 
> Sejla....da  brzo će 11 mjesec, samo se nadam da će sve ok proći
> 
> Baby...jesi dobila nalaz? Sjetila sam te se


Angely, 25.07. beta 11,4, ponovila 28.07. beta 1,18  :Sad:  . Opet u Prag

----------


## Sadie

Danas je bio fet pa se vracam na temu.  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja pijem i Donat Mg i sumeci magnezij i nemam grceve ali nisam ih niti imala. za sad!!!


Evo kupila nekakav sumeci u dm-u pa da vidim dal ja to mogu piti. Koji ti pijes i od koliko mg pa danu?

----------


## LaraLana

> Danas je bio fet pa se vracam na temu.


Sretno i nek bude dobitni  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## sejla

baby, žao mi je  :Sad: 

milivoj, puno sreće želim i navijam za Karlino pojačanje  :Heart:

----------


## Angely4you

Baby zao mi je. već nas je 4 koje ćemo opet u prag  :Sad:

----------


## Angely4you

Dobila sam protokol za FET.
1-7 dan ciklusa Decapeptyl injekcije - ne razumijem zašto opet injekcije, estrofem i utriće razumijem.
Čemu pomažu te injekcije?
Rekli su mi da mogu već u 9 mjesecu, ali ja sam odlučila da ću ipak pričekati još malo, ciklus u 10-om, odlazak u Prag u 11-om. Obzirom na hiperstimulaciju bolje da se što više organizam odmori, jel tako?

Baby kad ćeš ponovo gore?

----------


## Sadie

Hvala. Nadam se da ću tvojim stopama.  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Curke jel se prvi uz radi vaginalno??

Ledemo i lady vas dvije ste bile vec...kak su vama radili??

----------


## a_je_to

> Curke jel se prvi uz radi vaginalno??
> 
> Ledemo i lady vas dvije ste bile vec...kak su vama radili??


Da, radi se vaginalno. Sad više ne znam do kojeg tjedna, ali čini mi se do 10. sigurno ako ne i duže su vaginalni uzv.

----------


## ljubilica

Ja sam imala vaginalni uzv do 12tt

----------


## bubicazubica

curama s negativnim betama-samo hrabro naprijed...grlim vas!!!!!!!!
onim sretnicama ,i čekalicama koječega-neka i dalje bude sretno i uspješno!
bubekica- :Smile:  za listu!

----------


## LaraLana

Cure hvala vam na odgovorima...divne ste  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ledamo

Iako me biolog sad na telefonu ubjedjivao da je beta u redu, ja ne  znam sta da mislim, sva sam izvan sebe. Danas iznosi oko 10500, u srijedu je bilo oko 6000. Progesteron je preko 60.

----------


## funky

> Evo kupila nekakav sumeci u dm-u pa da vidim dal ja to mogu piti. Koji ti pijes i od koliko mg pa danu?


Ja sam sad 20+4 i nedavno su mi poceli grcevi u nogama, kupila i ja neki sumeci mg od 150 mg i bolje mi je...i da,  vaginalni uzv do negdi 12,13 tjedana...
svima u postupcima velike bete zelim ...
Sjecam se treme pred prva dva,tri uzv, i dalje me strah, ali sad cujem bebana svako malo kad me lupne pa se ñadam da je sve ok! I vama zelim isto!

----------


## Vaki

Zašto toliko puta vadite ß? Ja sam je dva puta vadila i pošto se lijepo poduplala prebacili smo se na ultrazvuke i na taj način pratimo razvoj bebe. Ovako se samo nerviraš bez razloga...  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

Da i ja se pitam zasto toliko puta vaditi betu??? Neki doktori zbilja znaju unijeti nemir i nesigurnost a i stres sto sad nikako netreba!!!!!

Beta od 1200-6000 svakih 72-96 sati a >6000 >96 sati pa mislim Ledemo da je biolog u pravu.

----------


## Ledamo

A drage moje, nije ni meni jasno zasto vec 5.put vadim betu. Nije mi nikako potrebno ovo nerviranje i neizvjesnost. Jos svaki put moram preci 40 km u jednom pravcu do tamo. Malo sam se smirila, al sam bila bas nikakva poslije razgovora..sama pomisao da nesto nije u redu me je slomila. Nadam se sretnim vijestima u cetvrtak

----------


## Inesz

> Iako me biolog sad na telefonu ubjedjivao da je beta u redu, ja ne  znam sta da mislim, sva sam izvan sebe. Danas iznosi oko 10500, u srijedu je bilo oko 6000. Progesteron je preko 60.


srijeda, misliš 23. 7. je bila 6000, danas 10500?

kad ideš na uz?

----------


## Ledamo

Da, 23.7 je bilo oko 6 tis.
U cetvrtak sam narucena..joooj poludit cu vise  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Ledamo, vrijeme duplanja je blizu 200 sati, ali sada se fokusiraj na nalaz ultrazvuka, ne na betu.

Sretno!

----------


## paty

inesz šta bi onda rekla za moju betu koja je 10d bila 43 a 17dan 1424.
sestra mi je rekla da je uredu i da čekam UVZ.

----------


## lady555

ledamo biti će to sve u redu vidjet češ, ja sam samo jednom vadila betu i jednom na uzv bila, nadam se da je sve u redu  jedva čekam sljedeći uzv...

----------


## Mojca

> kao što kaže Mare ne stignem čitati Odbrojavanje jer dijete+postupak u Češkoj(organizacija bla bla)+Odbrojavanje mi unosi nervozu pa čitam samo "Čehu" itd...
> no dobro, ja pišem a ako smeta nek se uradi što mora...
> bili jutros u PFC, dr. Lazarovska se vratila s go...od koordinatora je samo Danica...
> ako treba nekih logističkih info dok smo tu, samo dajte


Od srca navijam za vas..  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Milivoj, malo zavidim na praskom uzivanje, popijte pivo za nas

----------


## sejla

Potpis na Mojcu i mare  :Wink:  sretno vam  :Smile:

----------


## Ledamo

Nadam se Lady555  :Smile:  kad ti imas ponovno uzv?
Gdje nam je LaraLana, danas je trebala imati prvi uzv  :Smile:  javiiii seeee

----------


## LaraLana

Cure moje evo mene  :Wink:  

Trudnoca potvrdjena...GV promjera 5 mm s zumanjcanom vrecicom promjera 1,2 mm  :Smile:  (5tjadana)
Joj tak sam sretna....ponovo uz za 10 dana kad bi se i srceko trebalo cuti  :Smile:  

Napisala mi je da sam 5+3 i to je po zadnjoj mengi a ako se racuna od punkcije onda je 5+2

Bas cu pitati svog mpo doktora dok mu samo javim da sam bila pa da cujem kako ce on reci.

Kako ste mi vi danas? 
Lademo sutra ides opet na uz?? Sretno i opusti se koliko mozes.
Lady i ostale curke  :Kiss:

----------


## Argente

Sadie, paty, mravak - selila sam vas tu

----------


## Ledamo

Nase malo srceko kuca  :Smile: ..Sve je u redu, otpustena sam iz Mpo centra i dalje idem kod svog ginekologa  :Smile:

----------


## Vivach

LaraLana, Ledamo, paty i druge cure ako sam propustila koju - čestitam na trudnoćama
Svima u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~
Meni se jutros na 10dnt trodnevnih embrija odlučila ukazati druga crtica na testu  :Zaljubljen: 
Beta će počekati do ponedjeljka, do tada ću lebditi na oblaku sreće...

----------


## žužy

*Ledamo*,čestitam na srćeku  :Zaljubljen: 

*Vivach* ,tooooooo! Jesi vidla  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## lady555

ledamo,laralana super baš mi je drago da sve ide kako treba, ja bih trebala idući tjedan na uzv, tada bih bila 7 tjedana i nešto dana trudna  :Smile:

----------


## lady555

vivach cestitam na pozitivnom testu...

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana, Ledamo, paty i druge cure ako sam propustila koju - čestitam na trudnoćama
> Svima u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~
> Meni se jutros na 10dnt trodnevnih embrija odlučila ukazati druga crtica na testu 
> Beta će počekati do ponedjeljka, do tada ću lebditi na oblaku sreće...


Vivach bravo  :Smile:  cestitam i nek bude skolska  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Nase malo srceko kuca ..Sve je u redu, otpustena sam iz Mpo centra i dalje idem kod svog ginekologa


Eto ga Ledemo.....super, bas mi je drago  :Smile:  sad konacno  mozes odahnuti  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

Vivach, pa sta ja to vidim, cestitam

----------


## LaraLana

Cure jel pije koja od vas dabroston tablete?

----------


## mostarka86

> Cure jel pije koja od vas dabroston tablete?


Pila kad sam išla na ciljane. Za učvršćivanje ploda, tako mi reče dr. Samo što ja nisam došla do ploda  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

Nije me bilo dugo, pa ne mogu sve pohvatati poimenice, ali...

Svim trudnicama čestitke za pozitivne bete, plusiće, prve uzv  :Smile: 

Tužnicama veliki zagrljaj  :Love: 

Curkama u postupku  :fige:

----------


## bubicazubica

čestitam svim novi trudnicama!!!!!!!!
čestitke i onima kojima kuca još jedno malo srčeko...i svima sa pozitivnim betama!!!
tužnicama big hug!!!!!!!

----------


## Vivach

cure, hvala puno, nadam se  da nas beta neće razočarati.... 
 kod mene su već su krenuli tipični strahovi - kolika će biti beta, hoće li se duplati, hoće li srce prokuckati  :Grin: 
svima puno ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marlen

Eto kako se nikad nisam nadala da cu jednom i ja ugledati pozitivnu betu nisam ni puno pisala na forumu.
Ali moj FET dvije morulice se pokazao uspjesnim, pa zelim dati i drgima malo nade u uspjeh i kad se nimalo ne nadas.
Moja beta 13 dnt 890 a 15 dnt 2071
Curke ja jos ne mogu vijerovati da je uspjelo! Nisam se nadala, zapravo sam napravila testic onaj internetski jeftini da konacno prestanem sa Estrofemima i Utricima kad ono 11 dnt svijetla crtica, a ni jedan znak, simptom trudnoce, uspjeha, niceg. I tako sam prozivljavala strahove dok danas nisam ponavljala betu i vidjela da se i vise nego poduplala.
Uzasno me strah i uopce se ne osjecam trudno, a i jos nisam svijesna toga.

Zelim iskreno iz srca svima ovakav sretan scenarij kad tad.....

----------


## saan

Marlen jeeeee. cestitam~~~~~~~~~~~~ da do kraja bude skolski :Smile:  
gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## Marlen

Saan hvala! Ovo je bio prvi postupak na VV, nakon silnih postupaka u Vinogradskoj.

----------


## Vivach

Marlen, wow koja beta - čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Ajme Marleen,tako si me obradovala,rasplakala....ma ne mogu ti reci kako mi je dragi!!!  :Very Happy:   Sada drzim fige za uzv i vjrujem cak i dva mala srca!!!!! Welcome to club  :Smile: .....sretno do kraja!!!! 

Vivach,cestitke i tebi na plusu i ~~~~~~ za lijepu betu!!!!

----------


## funky

Napokon jos radosti na forumu,cestitam cureeee samo naprid!!!!!!!

----------


## ivica_k

Bravo Marlen, jako sam se obradovala! Zelim ti urednu trudnocu i zdravu bebicu na proljece  :Heart: 
Bravo za VV!

----------


## ivica_k

Vivach, sad vidim da i kod vas ima lijepih vijesti, posebno me vesele trudnoce iz dijagnoza kakva je nasa, ako nije tajna, gdje ste bili u postupku?!

----------


## žužy

Čestitam *Marlen*,prekrasno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ledamo

Cestitam Marlen  :Smile:

----------


## Marlen

Curke hvala vam na cestitkama! Rasplakale ste me, a nisam jos uopce plakala do sada od srece!
Mury mislis da bi mogli biti dvojceki?  :Zaljubljen: 

Svima zelim lijepe bete!

Zao mi je onih kojima ni ovaj put nije uspjelo. Na zalost nije uspjelo ni mojoj prijateljici, a ja ne znam kako da joj kazem da meni je...srce ce mi pukniti...

----------


## bubekica

Marlen uljepsala si mi kraj ljetovanja  :Heart:  cestitam!

----------


## jo1974

> Curke hvala vam na cestitkama! Rasplakale ste me, a nisam jos uopce plakala do sada od srece!
> Mury mislis da bi mogli biti dvojceki? 
> 
> Svima zelim lijepe bete!
> 
> 
> 
> Zao mi je onih kojima ni ovaj put nije uspjelo. Na zalost nije uspjelo ni mojoj prijateljici, a ja ne znam kako da joj kazem da meni je...srce ce mi pukniti...




Čestitke Marlen sad samo školski,tako je i meni bilo kad je nama uspjelo a mojoj prijateljici nije ali zato je ona mene razveselila 8 tjedana kasnije i prirodnim putem ostala trudna,čuda su moguća a tako želim i tvojoj prijateljici,bolje joj sad reći nego joj to kriti jer to može joj isto tako teško pasti misleći da je smatraš da je slaba i da nemože podnjeti tuđu sreču.

----------


## bubicazubica

Pridruzujem se cestitkama!!!!                                            


> Curke hvala vam na cestitkama! Rasplakale ste me, a nisam jos uopce plakala do sada od srece!
> Mury mislis da bi mogli biti dvojceki? 
> 
> Svima zelim lijepe bete!
> 
> Zao mi je onih kojima ni ovaj put nije uspjelo. Na zalost nije uspjelo ni mojoj prijateljici, a ja ne znam kako da joj kazem da meni je...srce ce mi pukniti...

----------


## Mury

> Mury mislis da bi mogli biti dvojceki?


Da, po beti  :Smile: ...ma sretno kako god, dal jedno ili dvoje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~!!!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Eto kako se nikad nisam nadala da cu jednom i ja ugledati pozitivnu betu nisam ni puno pisala na forumu.
> Ali moj FET dvije morulice se pokazao uspjesnim, pa zelim dati i drgima malo nade u uspjeh i kad se nimalo ne nadas.
> Moja beta 13 dnt 890 a 15 dnt 2071
> Curke ja jos ne mogu vijerovati da je uspjelo! Nisam se nadala, zapravo sam napravila testic onaj internetski jeftini da konacno prestanem sa Estrofemima i Utricima kad ono 11 dnt svijetla crtica, a ni jedan znak, simptom trudnoce, uspjeha, niceg. I tako sam prozivljavala strahove dok danas nisam ponavljala betu i vidjela da se i vise nego poduplala.
> Uzasno me strah i uopce se ne osjecam trudno, a i jos nisam svijesna toga.
> 
> Zelim iskreno iz srca svima ovakav sretan scenarij kad tad.....


Marlen od srca ti cestitam  :Kiss:   :Smile:  uzivaj u svojoj trudnoci.

----------


## Ginger

Ajme Marlen, cestitam!!!  :Very Happy: 
Ne mogu ti opisati kako mi je drago!
Neka bude skolski cijelim putem!
Predivno!!!!

----------


## Sadie

Cestitam, Marlen. Cekam betu s 2 morule i imam ih jos 3. Nisam se puno uzdala u njih jer nisu divne blastice, al ti mi dajes nadu. I primile su ti se cak obje.  :Smile:  Fakat si zasluzila, koliko hodocastis po bolnicama.

----------


## Kadauna

*Marlen*, čestitam od srca, voljela bih da napišeš nešto više o svom  postupku, koji protokol, gdje si bili u postupku, koliko si j.s. dobila i koliko i kakvih embrija, itd. 

Iako, ako sam dobro shvatila, ti si imala morule ali 4. dan - ne morule 5. dan. 

i negdje moram napisati, jučer sretnem forumašicu jednu - možda čita i možda se javi - uglavnom ima malca prekrasnog -* 5- stanični i to treći dan* i morala sam to ovdje napisati - posebno ja koja sam dosta skeptična prema embrijima koji kasne  :Smile: )


Sadie - držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11

----------


## Sadie

Nemoj biti skeptična prema embrijima koji kasne.  :durise:  Moji malci kasne jedan dan, ali nadamo se da će biti nešto od njih.  :fige: 
Fala na figicama. U srijedu je piš-test, ali već planiram uzv za idući fet. Al ajd, na godišnjem sam pa sam skulirana. 

Ovo mi je prvi postupak bez ikakvih lažnih simptoma i gluposti od utrića. Tak se osjećam super i neopterećeno. U zadnjem postupku sam imala migrenu 6 dana zaredom, a tablete koje smiju piti trudnice mi pomažu kolko i cedevita bomboni.

----------


## Ginger

Kadauna, nisi fora, sad nam moras reci koga si srela  :Grin:

----------


## Marlen

Stvarno vam hvala svima! 
Kadauna napisala bi ja to sve samo mi vec luda glava stvara probleme. Jucer sam imala bas dosta bolova u trbuhu, kao menstrualnih i boljela su me leđa, a danas bas nist....pa se brinem.

A postupak je bio na VV i vracene su mi 2 morule 5-ti dan (mi nikad nismo dogurali do blastica, nikad) imam jos 4 zamrznute morule u dvije slamke. To mi je bio prvi FET ikad, jer nismo radili ET iz svijezeg postupka jer sam imala hiperstimulaciju (blagu ali doktor nije htio vracati, a meni vise bilo svejedno kad sam cula da od 12 stanica se oplodilo 7 i peti dan sve morule). Kad mi je na FET-u biologica objasnjavala koliko ce mo kakve vracati ja nisam nista cula ni zapamtila od misli koje su mi govorile "nisu blaste, nece uspijeti nema sanse". Eto ja im nisam davala nikakvu sansu....

----------


## Marlen

Sadie zelim ti isti scenarij kao i moj. Ja sam isti slucaj kao i ti.  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Hvala ti. 
Znači, imaš materijala i za 3. dijete.  :Smile:  
Meni je bilo tako krivo kad su mi rekli da zameci nisu dobri (al ni za baciti). Kao da su jadni nešto skrivili. Ne mogu svi biti lijepi odlikaši. I onda sam skužila da nisu zadovoljni jer kasne s razvojem, ali da to mogu nadoknaditi. Baš sam se osjećala kao da svi mogu imati dobre zametke, samo ja ne jer su moje js loše i nikad nećemo napredovati jer imamo lijene zametke.

----------


## Vivach

Jutro svima, kavica je skuhana, poslužite se  :Coffee: 
Ja pustila krvcu u laboratoriju jutros, nalazi će biti iza 11 sati




> Vivach, sad vidim da i kod vas ima lijepih vijesti, posebno me vesele trudnoce iz dijagnoza kakva je nasa, ako nije tajna, gdje ste bili u postupku?!


PFC-u u Pragu




> Jucer sam imala bas dosta bolova u trbuhu, kao menstrualnih i boljela su me leđa, a danas bas nist....pa se brinem.


Ajme, Marlen i kod mene je tako, zadnjih tjedan dana PMS bolovi svakodnevno i to dosta jaki, a jučer - ama baš ništa i odmah crnjak u glavi, sada mi je lakše kada vidim da je i kod tebe tako  :Cool:

----------


## artisan

marlen čestitke na lijepoj beti. moja je u prošloj trudnoći bila jako visoka, 1. beta oko 1600 druga preko 6000, ne znam sada više na koji dnt ali u ono uobičajeno vrijeme kako se vadi beta, pa smo mislili da su blizanci, ali nisu bili, jedna prekrasna djevojčica :Zaljubljen: 
samo da i tu prijavim negativnu betu i sad sam čekalica novog postupka za cca 3 mjeseca.

----------


## Sadie

Nećete na prirodni?

----------


## Vivach

moja beta je 184 na 14 dnt, to je OK za 3 dnevne embrije?   :Very Happy:

----------


## funky

Ma to je super beta za trodnevne, ponovi u srijedu,sretno i cestitam :Smile:

----------


## artisan

sadie nećemo jer nemam ovulacije...
vivach super je beta :Klap:

----------


## snupi

vivach i marlen cestitam na betama , navijam  za dalje!

----------


## rozalija

Cure čestitam na lijepim betama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sadie

Pišnula sam test, 9dnt 5dnevnih embrija. Crta je jeeedva vidljiva. E, sad. ne sjećam se je li prije upotrebe taj prozor bio skroz bijel ili je bio malko roskast tako da test zna di se crta treba pojaviti. 
Strah me ponadati se da sam trudna. Ako ponovim test preksutra crta bi se do trebala pojačati.

----------


## artisan

sadie držim fige da je to to! a trebala bi svakim danom biti sve jača... sutra ponovi

----------


## LaraLana

> Pišnula sam test, 9dnt 5dnevnih embrija. Crta je jeeedva vidljiva. E, sad. ne sjećam se je li prije upotrebe taj prozor bio skroz bijel ili je bio malko roskast tako da test zna di se crta treba pojaviti. 
> Strah me ponadati se da sam trudna. Ako ponovim test preksutra crta bi se do trebala pojačati.


Sadie koji si test radila? Nekakav super osjetljiv ili?

----------


## LaraLana

> moja beta je 184 na 14 dnt, to je OK za 3 dnevne embrije?


Cestitam na lijepoj beti  :Smile:  hoces ponavljati betu? Meni su rekli da netrebam vec da odem na uz tocno 3 tjedna od transfera potvrditi trudnocu. Tad sam bila 5+2.

----------


## LaraLana

> marlen čestitke na lijepoj beti. moja je u prošloj trudnoći bila jako visoka, 1. beta oko 1600 druga preko 6000, ne znam sada više na koji dnt ali u ono uobičajeno vrijeme kako se vadi beta, pa smo mislili da su blizanci, ali nisu bili, jedna prekrasna djevojčica
> samo da i tu prijavim negativnu betu i sad sam čekalica novog postupka za cca 3 mjeseca.


artisan zao mi je  :Sad:  zelim da ti ova jesen bude najljepsa do sad  :Kiss:

----------


## Sadie

> Sadie koji si test radila? Nekakav super osjetljiv ili?


Gravignost, osjeti betu od 10.

----------


## Frćka

*Sadie* gravidnost je bjel da ne može biti bjelji ako nema šta detektirat!Inače je ba 10, 11, 12 dnt dosta svijetla crtica...U svakom slučaju držim fige da je to to, ali test možeš još jedan danas, pa ćeš biti sigurna! Pitala si kad ću ti se obratiti,evo  :Grin: Sretnoooo!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Gravignost, osjeti betu od 10.


I ja sam taj radila  :Smile:  
Frćka ti je sve napisala...potpisujem  :Wink:  
Ja bi ponovila jos jedan sutra a 11 dnt betu.
Ja sam radila betu na 12 dnt...u potpisu imas pa tak da bi tvoja isto trebala biti jako lijepa na 11 dnt sto ti od srca zelim  :Kiss:

----------


## Sadie

Hvala cure.  :Smile:  
*LaraLana* moji su piceki 5dnevni tak da radim test 9dnt - danas

Sutra cu vaditi betu. Danas sam trebala raditi test,  ali je na tako osjetljivom testu crtica jedva vidljiva pa me strah preniske bete, odnosno biokemijske. Vidjet cemo sutra, mozda sve bude ok. 
Kolika je minimalna beta da nije biokemijska?

----------


## bubekica

Sadie, ne postoji minimalna beta, moze i s lijepom betom bit biokemijska (trudnoca potvrdjena samo testom, ali ne i uzv).
Sutra ti je 15dpo, lijepa beta bi po nekim statistikama trebala biti veca od 100. 
Sretno i saljem puno ~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*Sadie* ,  :fige:  da je to-to!
Nečeš pričekati još dan,dva za betu?
Ako ipak vadiš sutra,izvadi i za dva dana da vidiš rast. 
I nemoj mislit o biokem...a kaj se tiče brojke,teško je reči. Baci oko ovdje,mada nema pravila..ali tu je realno stanje bete određenih dnt. A ne neke brojke kak bi trebalo biti.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...lije-transfera

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala cure.  
> *LaraLana* moji su piceki 5dnevni tak da radim test 9dnt - danas
> 
> Sutra cu vaditi betu. Danas sam trebala raditi test,  ali je na tako osjetljivom testu crtica jedva vidljiva pa me strah preniske bete, odnosno biokemijske. Vidjet cemo sutra, mozda sve bude ok. 
> Kolika je minimalna beta da nije biokemijska?


Sadie znam da du tvoji 5 dnevni i bas zato sam ti napisala jer se bojis niske bete da ju radis 11 dnt i mirna si jer bi sa tvojim 5 dnevnim na 11 dan sigurno bila veca beta od moje na 12 dan dvodnevnih. A i kad se tak rano radi test ja bi jos jedan sutra ponovila sa jutarnjim urinom i sigurno bi ti bila jaca crtica. Sve u svemu sretno sto god radila  :Kiss:   :Smile:

----------


## lady555

sadie drzim fige za veliku betu, evo ja jutros bila na uzv, vidjela sam srce kako kuca i čula sam srce, osječaj predivan, plod je par dana napredniji i dr. kaže vitalan uzv mjeri da je danas 7+5 i uglavnom sve je u redu, želi puno sreće drugim curama  :Wink:

----------


## Vivach

> Cestitam na lijepoj beti  hoces ponavljati betu? Meni su rekli da netrebam vec da odem na uz tocno 3 tjedna od transfera potvrditi trudnocu. Tad sam bila 5+2.


Klinika me nije tražila da ponovim, ali išla sam radi vlastitog mira - danas je 412  :Zaljubljen:  
Rekli su mi da odem na UZ za 7-10 dana

*Sadie,* drzim  :fige:   da sutra beta bude velika. Prošli puta je meni na betu od 200 test bio negativan, tako da im ne vjerujem baš previše...
*lady555* čestitam na srčeku,  i sama si priželjkujem takav scenarij. Na koji dan si ti išla na uzv?

----------


## Kadauna

lady555, čestitam od  :Heart:  na srčeku na uzv... a koji nas to doktor pozdravlja i želi još lijepih beta? prof. Vrčić  :Smile: )
Još jednom čestitke - tim mi je draže što je postupak bio takav kakav je bio a tvoj je malac odlučio ostati i lijepo se ugnijezditi!. Kad ideš i kamo na sljedeći uzv? i kad ti je bila punkcija, to je jedini relevantni podatak.... 

Sadie, nadam se da je to pozitivan test..... držim fige za sutrašnji test. Gdje si našla gravignost ultra ako je to taj od 10 osjetljivosti? Taj ja nikada nisam uspjela naći u ljekarnama.....

----------


## Sadie

U Farmaciji. I jeftin je, oko 35 kn.

----------


## lady555

hvala vivach i kadauna, ja sam na prvi uzv išla sa  5 tjedana i stvarno je rano bilo ništa se nije vidjelo osim da je gestacijska u maternici,brinula sam se je li srce prokucalo da li se dobro razvija plod,  dok danas sasvim druga priča puno sam sigurnija da sam sada trudna hihihiiiii,,, ja sam izostavila  slovo M na " želi_m_ puno sreće drugim curama  :Wink:

----------


## Ledamo

Lady cestitam na srceku  :Kiss:  sve super ide i nek do kraja bude tako  :Smile: 

Sadie drzim fige za test i betu  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> sadie drzim fige za veliku betu, evo ja jutros bila na uzv, vidjela sam srce kako kuca i čula sam srce, osječaj predivan, plod je par dana napredniji i dr. kaže vitalan uzv mjeri da je danas 7+5 i uglavnom sve je u redu, želi puno sreće drugim curama


lady555 cestitam...divno  :Kiss:  

I ja sam danas bila na uz i srceko moje bebe kuca  :Smile:  kao sto i sama kazes divan osjecaj  :Smile:

----------


## lady555

ledamo laralana, hvala mi se pratimo izgleda sa trudnoćama kada je vama termin za roditi meni je određen 23.3. 2015.

----------


## LaraLana

Meni je 30.03.2015.

Lady i Ledemo imate pp.

----------


## Ledamo

> ledamo laralana, hvala mi se pratimo izgleda sa trudnoćama kada je vama termin za roditi meni je određen 23.3. 2015.



Da, da  :Smile:  mi se pratimo..meni je termin 21.3  :Smile:

----------


## lady555

joj 3 mj. će znaći biti pun jeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  da nam se i druge pridruže ...

----------


## bubicazubica

čestitam na  :Heart:  laralana,i lady...!!!!također i čestitke i ledamu!!!!!
sadie-vibram za pozitivan rezultat i veliku betu!!!!

----------


## Sadie

Bit će to pravo proljeće, kad cvjetovi pupaju i bebe se rađaju.  :Smile: 
Nadam se da ću malo nakon vas i ja dobiti bebača. Danas si cijeli dan moram naći posla da ne mislim na sutrašnje vađenje bete i čekanje nalaza. 

Je li koja od vas žedna? Jučer sam popila bar 3,5 l tekućine i legla žedna. Stalno sam dehidrirana. Valjda to ne može biti od utrića (njih krivim za sve promjene).

----------


## LaraLana

bubicazubica hvala  :Kiss:  

Sadie sretno sutra da beta bude ogromna ~~~~~~~~~~~
pa nam se lijepo pridruzi za proljece  :Kiss:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Sadie

Danas, 11dnt 5dnevnih morulica beta mi je 131,40.  :Smile:  Ne mogu vjerovati. Ja sam trudna.  :Very Happy:  Još samo da se podupla, vidimo srčeko i prođe prvo tromjesječje.
Nisu uspjela 2 8stanična s 10% fragmentacije, ni 6stanični. Ali odmrznute morule su zakon.  :Grin:

----------


## jo1974

ho,ho,ho   super sadie   :Smile:

----------


## sushi

Sadie čestitam!

----------


## žužy

Bravo *Sadie* !  :Very Happy: 
Aha,vidiš ti to...a skoro pa si ih otpisala  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Very Happy:  čestitam sadie........!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## artisan

bravo sadie čestitam na lijepoj beti... :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

Vesele me trudnoce iz morula  :Smile: 
Sadie cestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Danas, 11dnt 5dnevnih morulica beta mi je 131,40.  Ne mogu vjerovati. Ja sam trudna.  Još samo da se podupla, vidimo srčeko i prođe prvo tromjesječje.
> Nisu uspjela 2 8stanična s 10% fragmentacije, ni 6stanični. Ali odmrznute morule su zakon.


Sadie jesi vidla  :Smile:  ma bravo  :Kiss:  cestitam ......

----------


## Frćka

Sadie braaaaavooo!!! Čestitke!!! Baš mi je drago! Samo tako nastavi :Smile:

----------


## FAnaS

Sadie wow, Cestitam!!! Dajes mi nadu! Baš mi je drago i sretno dalje!!

----------


## Ledamo

Sadie cestitam i nek je i dalje sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Marlen

Sadie tooooo, čestitam na hrabrim morulicama! Baš si me razveselila! Morulice su zakon  :Sing: 

Čestitam i drugim friškim trudnicama: Ledamo, LaraLana, Lady, Vivach. Ovo ljeto je izgleda plodno, sada samo da nam prolječe bude rodno! 

Nisam se javljala par dana jer sam završila u bolnici zbog krvarenja (oskudno) i naravno uplašila sam se. Ali jucer na uzv konačno sve u redu i imamo pozitivne srčane otkucaje a bebica je velika 2,3 mm! :Very Happy:  uzv-om je procjenjena trudnoča 5tj i 5 dana.
Mene sad zanima koliko bi ja mogla biti trudna ako računam po transferu morula starih 5 dana vračenih 16 dan ciklusa. Znam izracunati po zadnjoj mengi koja je bila 02.07. Ali ne i po transferu koji je bio 17.07. Ako netko ima ideju slobodno mi kaže  :Cool: 

Moram još jednom svima zahvaliti na čestitanju - curke najbolje ste! Želim iskreno svima pozitivne bete i dosadne trudnoce!

----------


## lady555

sadie čestitam, sada uživaj i sretno dalje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sadie

Trudnoca se racuna od prvog dana ciklusa. Dakle, od 2.7. Bas sad citam knjigu Klinike Mayo o trudnoci, kad pocinje, sto se dogada po tjednima.
Meni je M stigla 2.7., ali je fet bio 28.7. Duuugi ciklus od gonala.

Hvala cure na cestitkama i podrsci.  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Trudnoca se racuna od prvog dana ciklusa. Dakle, od  2.7. Bas sad citam knjigu Klinike Mayo o trudnoci, kad pocinje, sto se  dogada po tjednima.
> Meni je M stigla 2.7., ali je fet bio 28.7. Duuugi ciklus od gonala.
> 
> Hvala cure na cestitkama i podrsci.


HVala Sadie, ti si odličan primjer da se bar trudnoće iz potpomognute ne moraju i ne mogu računati po zadnjoj menstruaciji. 
Ako ti je menstruacija stigla 02.07., ti bi danas po računanju sukladno  zadnjoj menstruaciji trebala biti  5 tjedana i 3 dana trudna: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?ac=ivf
Ako pak računaš po transferu koji je bio 28.07. (kako je bio FET - treba  oduzeti 4 dana jer su morule u pitanju - dakle 24.07. je bio kao  imaginarni dan ovulacije/aspiracije i oplodnje). onda si danas 4+2  tjenda trudna, što ti i potvrđuje tvoje jučerašnja beta. 

Da si jučer bila 5+2 trudna (računajući po tvojoj zadnjoj menstruaciji)  beta ti je trebala biti bar preko 1000 a ne sto i nešto. 

Nadam se da nisam previše zakomplicirala i još jednom za sve ovdje, *svi  koji znamo dan oplodnje - trebamo računati trudnoću po danu oplodnje  (dan oplodnje nulti dan, dodati 2 tjedna prije oplodnje i sve tjedne i  dane poslije oplodnje).*

----------


## Sadie

Nisi zakomplicirala, lijepo si to objasnila.  :Smile:

----------


## njoka

Cestitke svim novim trudnicama!!! Ima nas ima...zavidim vama koje ste vec imale prvi uzv, jer ja sa betom vadjenom 28.7 pregled imam tek 21.8. zbog godisnjih. Na vasim klinikama uvijek netko radi?

----------


## Sadie

Ja ga imam 20.8.  :Smile:  Moja klinika radi cijelo ljeto, ali samo u jednoj smjeni. Al ja idem privatno.
Jedva čekam uzv da čujem srčeko i onda da prođe prvo 3mjesječje da bar donekle odahnem.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Cestitke svim novim trudnicama!!! Ima nas ima...zavidim vama koje ste vec imale prvi uzv, jer ja sa betom vadjenom 28.7 pregled imam tek 21.8. zbog godisnjih. Na vasim klinikama uvijek netko radi?


A zašto bi morala čekati dotad za prvi pregled!? Ko ti brani otići na pregled kod gina koji će ti voditi trudnoću prije i onda na Humanu kad se vrate sa go?

Čestitke svim ljetnim trudnicama.
Trudilicama želim plodno bablje ljeto i jesen.  :Yes:

----------


## funky

Sadie cestitam,bravo,sretna sam zbog tebe, jos malo se strpi,pa ces uzivati u trudnoci :Wink:  iako malo treme uvijek ima

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Gdje se sada na kbc-u vadi beta?


Ima šta novog Dani?

----------


## dani82

Nadam se da će biti  :Smile:  ... U srijedu vadim betu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

A šta nije pao neki testić prije

----------


## bubekica

*VELJAČA 2014. (11)* 
splicanka30, KBC Split, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
Geja, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu
boogie woogie, Betaplus, FET
Shadow, PFC, IVF 
saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
sanjam
mare77, PFC, IVF gemini
mima32, spontana trudnoća
M@tt, spontana trudnoća
mari80, VV, 1.IVF

*OŽUJAK 2014. (8)* 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
nada0007, VV, 1.IVF gemini
funky, Cito, IVF (nakon2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
bila_boja

*TRAVANJ 2014. (13)*
Noemi, VV, 1.IVF
bugaboo, VV, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu
Mjesto pod suncem, VV, 1.IVF
smarija, Slo, IVF
jo1974, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
aprilili, Poliklinika Škvorc, 1. IVF/ICSI
pea, spontana trudnoća
Aliki, SD, 1.IVF
Mury, spontana trudnoća
jan@, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Kirona, Poliklinika Škvorc, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), trudilica za drugu bebu
Krtica, spontana strudnoća

*SVIBANJ 2014. (5)*
Vaki, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF)
mala11111, SD, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) gemini
dubyaki, 1.IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) gemini 

*LIPANJ 2014. (4)*
Vlatka35, PFC, 1.IVF/donacija js  gemini
lady555, Petrova, 1.IVF/TESE
duskadz, PFC, 1.IVF
Ledamo, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)

*SRPANJ 2014. (6)*
LaraLana, Sistina, 1.IVF
paty, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu), trudilica za drugu bebu
njoka, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
Sadie, Betaplus, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Vivach, PFC, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET)
Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)


 :štrika: *BETOČEKALICE*
geronimo, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF)
serenity1, VV , 1. IVF
dani82, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu 14.08. +
Ž od milivoj73, PFC Prag, trudilica za drugu bebu

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~*

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*

*AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~*

*ON-GO 8/2014 ~~~~~~~~~~* 
Ninchi_Zg, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF)

*09/2014:* bubicazubica, Ri, 1.IVF; mimadz, VV, FET (nakon 2xIVF); Medeja, Vg, 1.AIH; bernica, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
*10/2014:* antony34, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Mala28, VV, AIH (nakon 2xAIH)
*11/2014:* Angely4you, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF)

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
aboni76, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Anci272, Angus, antesa, Antonella14, arlena, artisan, baby14, Bananka, barkica, Bea, beti79,  biska, BlueI, bmaric, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, Cannisa, carrie2812, cerepaha, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, Dalmašica, Darkica, dazler, dea84, Deamar,  dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, emiro, FAnaS, florjan, Frćka,  fuksija, Gabi, Geja 41, giga, gigii, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, HelloKitty, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, hrki , ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivancica_1982, Iva28, ivica_k , izluđena,  ivka, jadro, JelTom, kameleon, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kik@, kiki30, kikolina, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija,  kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, Leva, libertas8, lion heart, lora82, lulu79,  luna2, ljube, ljubi, Maybe baby, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica, Mala Maja, Mala28, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marincezg, Marlen,  Marnie, marryy, Mary123, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, meki, mendula71, mg1975, miny, mirelis, Missixty, mona22, mostarka86, my_heart, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Newbie, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv,  ninanina35, nina977, nirvana, nova21, njanja1, orhideja., osijek, pak, PapigaCapo, PetraP, philipa, Pika80, PinaColada, pingwin, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Samanta, Sandra1971, sara10, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sissy75, skandy, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna 1506, Strašna,  s_iva, *sunisshining*,  Šiškica, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaH, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, TrudyC, tulipan83, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu, žužy   :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

*geronimo, serenity1, milivoj73* cekamo  :štrika:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

srpanjskim trudnicama velike cestitke!

----------


## serenity1

pisala sam na nakon transfera,tu zaboravih.beta kod mene 0.0 nazalost

----------


## njoka

Maca papucarica, moja gin mene ne zeli pregledat prije doktora s potpomognute.u prosloj trudnoci sam u nekoliko navrata krvarila nakon bete a prije prvog pregleda na humanoj.zvala u ri, rekli nek dodjem prije samo ako se krvarenje pojaca, a moja soc gin.stalno me odbijala. Nakon nekoliko pozivs, rekla mi je ljuto nek dodjem kad je vec gnjavim svaki dan, ali i na samom pregledu je napomenula da moj prvi pregled treba obaviti mpo doktor. Naravno, onako zabrinuta i prestrasena, rasplakala sam se nakon toga ko kisna godina.inace je ona super, al taj put me jako povrijedila.toliko pokusavas, na kraju ispadas dosadnjakovic, a samo se brines za svoju bebu. zato, ovaj put, zovem je tek nakon 21.8. Naravno, ako bude sve u redu...

----------


## innu

OOO, bravo dani, pa čestitam, želim ti veliku beturinu!!! Je to prirodnjak bio?

----------


## dani82

Inu stimulirani.
Eto, beta 16 dpt (2 blastice) 2317.  :Smile:

----------


## innu

I velika je beturina, tako mi je drago, čestitam još jednom!!!

----------


## kaja76

čestitke! Mozda su i blizanci u igri

----------


## dani82

Hvala na čestitkama! Sad moram biti strpljiva do utz-a.

----------


## dani82

Prijavljujem betu na 16 dpt (dvije blastice) *2317*.  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

Čestitam Daniiiii !!!

----------


## mravak

Čestitam Daniii !!!

----------


## Sadie

> Prijavljujem betu na 16 dpt (dvije blastice) *2317*.


 :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

dani cestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## a_je_to

Dani krasna beta! Cestitam!

----------


## a_je_to

Cestitam!

----------


## Ginger

Dani castitam!!!

----------


## lady555

dani cestitam od srca  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

dani82, čestitam  :Very Happy: 
ajmo ovu zadnju stranicu Odbrojavanja 2 obogatiti još kojom trudnoćom ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubicazubica

dani-čestitke!!!!!!!!!

----------


## žužy

> Prijavljujem betu na 16 dpt (dvije blastice) *2317*.


Čestitam!  :Very Happy:  Nek je mirno i školski do kraja!
Tako me vesele lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

11dnt beta je bila 131,40. Danas je 15dnt i narasla je na 740.  :Yes:  Cekamo uzv u srijedu drugi tjedan.

----------


## funky

Bravo cure,super vijesti ,nek je sretno do kraja!

----------


## bubekica

Sadie super!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

Cure,cestitam na lijepim betama, kuckajucim srcekima.....a betocekalicana zelim da nastave vasim putevima ~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## mima32

Cure cestitam na lijepim betama
Ostalima ~~~~~~~~~
Tuznicama zagrljaj

----------


## jo1974

> 11dnt beta je bila 131,40. Danas je 15dnt i narasla je na 740.  Cekamo uzv u srijedu drugi tjedan.


Ove godine si najbolje puhala rođendanske svječice   sretno Sadie   :Smile:

----------


## dani82

Sadie nek bude školski do kraja!

----------


## Sadie

Hvala, cure. Tek sam na pocetku, al mi je puno lakse kad vidim da beta lijepo raste.  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*Sadie* ,odlično! Čestitam još jednom  :Smile: 
*Mury*,pusa tebi i tvojoj buši!  :Kiss:

----------


## bubicazubica

super!!!!!!!!



> 11dnt beta je bila 131,40. Danas je 15dnt i narasla je na 740.  Cekamo uzv u srijedu drugi tjedan.

----------


## Mojca

Milivoj.... Virkam, čekam, vibram...

----------


## Angely4you

Ma biti ću ko nova  :Smile: 
Samo da se malo podignem...
Da, Milivoj jel ima kakvih novosti?

----------


## pretorija

I ja cekam dobre vijesti Milivoj :Smile:

----------


## mayica01

dani82 cestitammm...nakon dugo vremena svratim na rodu i bas sam se razveselila...sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

dani čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy: Pojačanje stiže - možda i dva  :Smile:  
sadie čestitke i tebi!!! 
Milivoj  :Cekam:

----------


## mostarka86

> dani čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pojačanje stiže - možda i dva  
> sadie čestitke i tebi!!!


potpisujem, čestitke :D

----------


## PinaColada

Ooooo divne vijesti ovdje, cestitam svim sretnicama! 

Nadam se da cu vam se i ja pridruziti u tim lijepim velikim betama....za 3 dana imam FET u Pragu, a onda ono duuuuugo cekanje do bete.....

----------


## Sonja29

Citam kad stignem,rijetki pisem ali ste mi uvijek u mislima. PinaColada sretno i da fet bude dobitni!
Dani,sadie cestitam i neka sve bude skolski do kraja!
Milivoj cekamo...

----------


## bubicazubica

pinacolada-sretno!!!!!!!!

----------


## PinaColada

Sonja29, bubicazubica, sejla hvala cure!

Vec sam u nekom panicnom stanju....ubi ovaj Prag sa mislima kad ce taj fet, pa cekanje bete, sta, kako, hoce li????

----------


## mare41

Pina, sretno

----------


## milivoj73

današnja beta 0, potvrdila negativne testove...
iz naše mpo priče izlazimo sretni sa našim blagom  :Smile: 
sretno svim suborkama  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

> današnja beta 0, potvrdila negativne testove...
> iz naše mpo priče izlazimo sretni sa našim blagom 
> sretno svim suborkama


 :Love:  baš sam se nadala i jako mi je žao  :Sad:  držite se i uživajte u vašoj princezici  :Heart:

----------


## bubicazubica

milivoj-žao mi je !!!!!!!
ali imate u čemu uživati i biti sretni,imate vaše najveće blago!!!!!!!sretno!!!!!

----------


## PinaColada

> milivoj-žao mi je !!!!!!!
> ali imate u čemu uživati i biti sretni,imate vaše najveće blago!!!!!!!sretno!!!!!


Potpisujem!

Evo i ovdje da priupitam za embryiogen....da li ste to koristili pri ET?

----------


## Sadie

Danas (5+2) sam vidjela žumanjčanu vrećicu, a za tjedan dana idem vidjeti srčeko.  :Smile:  Dr. je zadovoljan sa svime (beta, uzv).
Sva sam sretna i uživam u simptomima (koji nisu za uživanciju, al znam da je beba tu i da je to zbog nje).  :Smile:  
Termin mi je 18.4.

----------


## bubicazubica

čestitke još jednom na odličnom utz...a i simptomima-proći će!!!!!
vibre za sljedeći tjedan i srčeko!!!!!!!



> Danas (5+2) sam vidjela žumanjčanu vrećicu, a za tjedan dana idem vidjeti srčeko.  Dr. je zadovoljan sa svime (beta, uzv).
> Sva sam sretna i uživam u simptomima (koji nisu za uživanciju, al znam da je beba tu i da je to zbog nje).  
> Termin mi je 18.4.

----------


## paty

danas bila na UVZ vidli smo srčeko kako kuca sve ok trudna 8 +4

----------


## Mury

Paty,Sadie....cestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!!Uzivajte u blazenom stanju!!!

----------


## Aliki

Čestitke, cure, na pozitivnim testićima, velikim betama i lijepim UZV slikicama! Divno je vidjeti dobre vijesti  :Heart: 
Tužnicama veliki zagrljaj i puno sreće sljedeći put.

----------


## njoka

Cestitke svima na pozitivnim, lijepim vijestima, a tuznicama se nadam veseloj jeseni.
da vas pitam, sutra idem na prvi ultrazvuk nakon poz. bete.treba li mi za to uputnica?

----------


## bugaboo

> Cestitke svima na pozitivnim, lijepim vijestima, a tuznicama se nadam veseloj jeseni.
> da vas pitam, sutra idem na prvi ultrazvuk nakon poz. bete.treba li mi za to uputnica?


Na VV je trebala uputnica, u kojoj si klinici?

----------


## njoka

Kbc rijeka. Joj, uopce se nisam sjetila...

----------


## bugaboo

Dogovori sa sestrama da ces im naknadno donijeti, nece valjda oko toga raditi probleme. To ti je trudnicki mozak, dobrodosla u klub :Wink:

----------


## njoka

Nije, nije, tako smotana sam oduvijek  :Wink: . Sad samo imam ispriku.a mozda da posaljem muza ujutro da ode do gin. Ako radi ujutro.a znam da na vratima  humane stoji : Ne primamo bez uputnice! Ovako ili onako, idem, pa sto bude.hvala ti, bugaboo

----------


## dani82

*Paty, Sadie* bravo cure!!

*njoka* za prvi utz na kbc-u ti ne treba uputnica.

----------


## nina32

Dani, pa tek sad vidim, hura, čestitke od srca!!! I ostalim trudnicama i betočekalicama želim sve naj naj. Ma baš su me razveselili ovi ljetni radovi!!

----------


## bubicazubica

svim pozitivnim betama,otkucajima,i sretnicama čestitke od srca!!!!!!!!!!
ostalim manje sretnim curama-ide jesen,sad je naše vrijeme,vrijeme za nove pobjede!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

> Evo i ovdje da priupitam za embryiogen....da li ste to koristili pri ET?


Ako se ne varam, to samo u CZ rade

----------


## lberc

ne stignem vas čitat,al vam šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno svima u kojoj god fazi bili
pusa od mene i ivana  :Heart:

----------


## Sadie

Danas smo vidjeli srčeko. Vidjeli smo glavicu, rukicu i guzu pa već imam osjećaj da je to mala osoba.  :Smile: 
Kaže dr. da je sve mirno (jajnici i sl., jer nije bilo stimulacije, hiperstimulacije) i da je školski primjer ove faze. Nadam se da će tako i ostati.  :Smile:  
Sutra idem javiti svojoj ginički i pratiti trudnoću.  :Klap: 

Sretnicama čestitke, a čekalicama želim isto ovo što prije.

----------


## lady555

sadie bas mi je ddrago za srce da tako nastavi samo dalje,,,,

laralana i ledamo gdje ste cure???? jeste isle na pregled ima li kakvih novosti, j cu ici iduci tjedan....

----------


## PinaColada

Sadie preslatko....blago tebi.....da tako uspjesno bude do poroda....

----------


## Ledamo

laralana i ledamo gdje ste cure???? jeste isle na pregled ima li kakvih novosti, j cu ici iduci tjedan....[/QUOTE]

cao draga, nadam se da dobro podnosis trudnocu i da sve protice kako treba. Ja se osjecam dobro...mucnine sam imala par puta, ali nista strasno  :Smile:  za 10 dana imam termin za prenatalnu dijagnostiku. Nadam se da ce sve biti u najboljem redu sto i vama svima zelim od srca  :Smile:

----------


## lady555

koliko toliko se dobro osjecam, ovisi kako koji dan, mucnine i povracanje me prolazi, najgori mi je osjecaj umora dode mi da se uz stepenice ne mogu popeti, jedva cekam pregled da vidim kako moja beba napreduje  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

Lady evo meeee  :Smile:  
Ja jako tesko podnosim trudnocu, umorna sam, sve me boli i nemam volje nizasto....inace imam kronicni gastritis pa je on ucinio sad svoje...podivljao skroz.... inace sa bebicom je sve ok. Bili u pon.na uz 10 tt   :Smile:  :Kiss: 

Svim curkama koje su u postupku i betocekalicama malo vibrica i fige do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Argente

Fajront!
Nek se više sreće prospe po sljedećem nastavku.
*vol. 03/2014.*

----------

